#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-30
<winter> 2nd
<firemark> winter: :p
<winter> firemark: :p
<firemark> kurwa. czemu wlasnie teraz drukarka musi nie dzialac? :|
<winter> drukarki to złośliwe stworzenia
<foreste> najmniej problemow jest z hp
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> słabo
<m477> o/
<PoKrAk> jo
<|B|enedyktXVI> Habemus papam
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> ogarnoleś raida ?
<lisu> wlaśnie wchodze w konsole intelowską co by raida uciachać
<lisu> 16mb adaptec 2mb flash ramu
<lisu> kurde, poniszczyłem partycje, macierze, a tutaj dalej coś nie bangla
<PoKrAk> ??
<lisu> igot alitel kłeszczyn: jak nagram iso z ubunciakiem które jest przeznaczone na plyty cd 700, na płycie dvd to czy odpale system z cd normalnie? kurde bo nie mam pod ręką cd, a cza mi na gwałt
<PoKrAk> smaz na dvd tez bedzie ok
<lisu> luks
<lisu> bóg zapłać
 * lisu niucha za dvdkiem
<PoKrAk> lisu olej ubu postaw deebiana
<lisu> PoKrAk: to nie mi
<PoKrAk> tez badz bohaterem we własnej serwerowni
<PoKrAk> :)
<lisu> własnie stawiam debiana na macierzy, poniszczyłem ją i dałem automated, dla sprawdzenia, czy pójdzie
<lisu> brasero
<lisu> nie tu sorkiu
<lisu> rwać nać, upiepszyłem gnomce i unity i teraz zależności mi sie posypały, tak to jest po pijoku jak sie kombinuje za bardzo
<lisu> jakis inny program do nagrywania?
<PoKrAk> k3b
<lisu> u fking kidding me?
<lisu> hehehehe
<lisu> na szybko coś do doinstalowania
<lisu> hmm, kurde
<PoKrAk> a co k3b bedzie wolno
<PoKrAk> zawsze z konsoli mozesz smazyc
<lisu> wiem ze moge, ale nie znam komendy
<lisu> czlowiek ma barzo dobry narząd do zapominania
<lisu> gnomebaker !
<PoKrAk> ,asz leniwczwe http://linux4u.w.interia.pl/cdrw.html
<lisu> PoKrAk: menczy mnie 1 sprawa odnośnie macierzy, ja ją uciahałem, a tu dalej po polsku widzę: proszę włożyć... kołek w dupe ;/
<lisu> podziekowal, ale juz pale przez gnomebakerostwo
<PoKrAk> mbry poczysc
<lisu> podobno poczyszczone, bo na każdym z dysków takie ustrojstwo w consoli wykonywałem po uciachaniu maciory
<PoKrAk> to wezhirena i porozwalaj dyski bardziej dogłębnie
<lisu> eee .. kurde bardziej niż sprzetowym narzedziem kontrolera?
<lisu> hmm
<lisu> hmmmmmm
<lisu> overwrite master boot code...
<lisu> done
<lisu> dobra jeszcze hirensem jade
<PoKrAk> dysk po dysku
<PoKrAk> a poziej jako całość
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> joł
<lisu> kurde hirens nie widzi mi zadnych dysków... w koncu to maciora
<PoKrAk> to odłącz je od macierzy
<lisu> właśnie szperam w ustawieniach, ale nic tu nie ma
<lisu> zaraz jak wyp* le w kosmos tą grzałkę to będzie po serwerze
<lisu> ok coś jest, single disk... można coś pogrzebać w koncu
<lisu> czyściutkie jak dupcie niemowlęcia przed zrobieniem kupy
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> siema
<lisu> PoKrAk: sluchaj, zrobiłem tak jak mówiłeś, 3 dyski w macierz teraz
<PoKrAk> i powinno zagrać
<lisu> powinno?
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> od 10 minut potrwa to, ide na "obchód" x)
<Wizard> Obersturmfuhrer lisu
<manishe> bry
<dudi> hej mam mały problem bo nie mogę zainstalować sterowników broadcom
<dudi> system nie rozpoznaje urządzenia
<dudi> ale jak był postawiony na usb to wszystko dobrze działało
<dudi> pomoże ktoś?
<m477> jak zamienic plik 3gp na mp3?
<denysonique> dudi: Jaki error dostajesz?
<termi> m477: audacity nie da rady?
<denysonique> m477: ffmpeg -i plik.3gp plik.mp3
<dudi> już wrzucam na pastbin
<m477> nie otwiera
<fbu> łubuduuubu
<fbu> witam
<termi> niech nam zyje prezes klubu
<dudi> denysonique, masz może pomysł?
<termi> dudi: miales wrzucic na pastebin
<termi> a jakos nie widze
<termi> linka
<termi> hmm
<dudi> http://pastebin.com/75NGDVa3
<dudi> wrzuciłem denysonique na prv
<denysonique> co?
<denysonique> na priv?
<dudi> tak
<dudi> ok nie istotne już jest tu
<denysonique> majster_pl: z Bristol?
<majster_pl> denysonique, a dlaczego nie ? ;>
<denysonique> dudi: googlniej sobie jakies b43 howto
<denysonique> ja kiedys mialem problem z Tym tez na ubuntu kompa znajomej
<denysonique> juz nie pamietam jak to naprawilem
<lisu> PoKrAk: sluchaj, jak robilesz tego debiana na macierzy, to startowałeś instalator z dmraid=true?
<dudi> kurde no to lecimy:)
<lisu> PoKrAk: aktualnie poczyszczone mam i instaluje mi się, ale musze zmykac wiec nei wiem, czy sie to poprawnie zainstaluje
<PoKrAk> instalowałem normalnie
<PoKrAk> macierz traktował jak dysk
<PoKrAk> inaczej sie instaluje jak programowo macierz robisz
<lisu> a bootloader?
<lisu> no, czyli w /dev/sda ma sie grub zainstalować
<PoKrAk> instalujes normalnie jak bys na 1 dysku robił
<lisu> takteż robię
<lisu> zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie
<PoKrAk> i powinno być ok jak nie to bedziemy mysleć
<dudi> no i jest problem bo na tabeli http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 mój BCM4313 jest nie supported jest jakieś wyjście?
<lisu> teraz mbry są poczyszczone na 100%, maciore od nowa postawiłem, 10 minut nią targało
<lisu> dudi: ja miałem 4318 ... jesli sie nie myle i doinstalowałem "własnościowe" i chodziło.
<lisu> PoKrAk: zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie
<lisu> dobra ja koncze prace na dzis
<lisu> cya
<dudi> czyli brać inne sterowniki ?
<dudi> ok polecono mi też żeby zainteresować się programem ndiswrapper
<dudi> może ktoś pomóc jak sobie z nim poradzić?
<PoKrAk> google
<dudi> jak wyciągnąć sterowniki z instalki ?
<krzysiek> witam wszystkich, mam pytanko dotyczące programu keepassx, jest tu ktoś kto zna dobrze ten program
<dudi> hej znalazłem program do instalacji winowsowego sterowniku wifi broadcom . Lecz przy wybraniu inf pliku program się zawiesił
<dudi> jak go mogę wyłaczyć?
<dudi> Instalował ktoś już może sterowniki za pomocą ndiswrepper?
<dudi> Program ndiswrepper zawiesza się przy instalowaniu miał ktoś tak?
<lisu> dudi: instalował.
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> dudi: a wyrzuciłeś wcześniej wykryte sterowniki jaja modproblem/rmmodem?
<lisu> Matan[M]: powitać
<dudi> lisu, idę według o tego przewodnika https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<dudi> więc niby tak
 * Dreadlish @athroce ~ $ free -m
<Dreadlish> -/+ buffers/cache:    27    980
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> znowu nie napisałem całej linii...
<dudi> lisu, a tobie bez zgrzytu poszło?
<lisu> dudi: bez zgrzytu. Ale to było za czasów ubuntu 8.04, od tamtej pory nie miałem z bcm4318 zadnych problemów.
<dudi> no ja mam bcm4313
<dudi> jak się dowiedziałem
<lisu> dudi: http://www.majsteronline.yoyo.pl/index.php?show=strony/linux/ubuntu_kk_fujitsu_v2055.php
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3d9pw3p> (at www.majsteronline.yoyo.pl)
<Dreadlish> bcm4313 T>T
<Dreadlish> brcm80211
<Dreadlish> jeszcze w stagingu
<Dreadlish> BRCM80211 GUYZ
<Dreadlish> monitor mode działa
<dudi> widzi mi "dodatkowy sterownik" ale kończy komunikatem "niestety nie udało się zainstalować.."
<Dreadlish> no to brcm80211-firmware, depmod i masz bez ndisa
<Dreadlish> u mnie na 4313 działa
<dudi> ok ok to jak możesz posiedź tu jeszcze chwilę
<Dreadlish> no
<dudi> będę pewnie miał pytania:D
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> teraz to sie nazywa brcmsmac chyba
<Dreadlish> ale paczka jest brcm80211 ;d
<Dreadlish> na dodatek odziwo od 2.6.37 już sie nie crashuje
 * Dreadlish @asus ~]$ (lspci | grep Network) && (lsmod | grep brcm)
<Dreadlish> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Dreadlish> brcmsmac              553492  0
<Dreadlish> mac80211              184478  1 brcmsmac
<Dreadlish> cfg80211              124274  2 brcmsmac,mac80211
<dudi> menedżer pakietów nie znajduje :(
<Dreadlish> czekaj chwile
<m477> denysonique: robie tak jak mi napisales ( m477: ffmpeg -i plik.3gp plik.mp3 ) i plik ktory mi wypluwa ma 0 bajtow
<dudi> Dreadlish będziesz później?
<dudi> bo muszę na zajęcia lecieć
<denysonique> m477: jest jeszcze mpg123
<Dreadlish> dudi: zag odzine wybywam niestety
<denysonique> m477: man ffmpeg
<m477> ehh
<m477> nie mam mpg123
<Dreadlish> to zaciągnij
<dudi> Dreadlish, A wieczór?
<denysonique> m477: i zobacz czy ffmpeg w ogole odtwarza ten 3g
<Dreadlish> dudi: 21:30 wracam
<m477> a jakos prosciej sie nie da ? :<
<dudi> Dreadlish, Ok ok to będę na Ciebie czatował :)
<m477> moze online cos jest
<Dreadlish> k
<dudi> cześć
<TheNumb> Kernel 3.0! :P
<nox1> Niedawno zainstalowalem GKrellM System Monitor to takie cos jak conky. Moja opinia lepsze
<TheNumb> nox1: co kto lubi c'nie? <:
<gjm> Bry
<nox1> mozna dodac wystroje sa gotowe i jest ich wiele tak ze do kazdego motywu bedzie pasowal
<nox1> a w pidginu mozna wylaczyc informacje Użytkownik opuścił pokój, wszedł do pokoju
<Dreadlish> o/o/
<TheNumb> nox1: pidgin nie nadaje się do irc...
<nox1> mi pasuje mam 3 w 1
<SeViq> iksczat <#
<TheNumb> irssi <#
<SeViq> irssij jest brzydkie :FF
<nox1> stary przewodnik tu jest
<gjm> irssi ftw
<SeViq> wiem, funkcyjne
<SeViq> ale brzydkie :X
<SeViq> Oddam chleb q1 za darmo
<SeViq> LOL?!
<SeViq> dalem na quakenet
<SeViq> i na freenodzie tez
<SeViq> o.0
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<jacekowski>  http://lwn.net/Articles/445222/
<jacekowski> 16:45 < koen> "the real reason is just that I can
<jacekowski> 16:45 < koen> no longe rcomfortably count as high as 40."
<czester> Re.
<TheNumb> czester: o/
<czester> Cześć, znowu jesteśmy na czytelnia. Będziemy dzisiaj pakować głowy. Mam tutaj Double Blasta i Rocket Fuel ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: ostatnio coś mało piszesz :<
<czester> Bo nie wchodziłem tutaj w ogóle
<TheNumb> czester: na blogu też :<
<czester> Na blog też mało wchodziłem.
<czester> TheNumb: Ostatnio napisałem o Optibay
<TheNumb> Pracoholik.
<czester> Ale nie mam za bardzo pomysłów. Tzn. mam ale nie mam kiedy pisać
<czester> Nie praca tylko dziewczyna ;-)
<TheNumb> Seksoholik.
<czester> Bardzo miły distraction ;-)
<czester> A tam zaraz seks.
<czester> Ogólnie spędzam z nią bardzo dużo czasu.
<czester> A jak nie z nią to idę na piwko, gramy z kumplem w playstation.
<czester> Tak naprawdę to mogę posiedzieć na necie jak jestem w czytelni albo w pracy. ;-)
<TheNumb> kewl
<czester> Z komputerem też za dużo nie robię, Apple nie wydało nic nowego więc spokój jest.
<czester> Niedługo mam nadzieję, że dostanę ten OptiBay i będzie mnie stać na SSD jakieś przyzwoite
<TheNumb> czester: ja tam czekam na liona
<TheNumb> I kupuję maciobuka.
<czester> TheNumb: Ja już od 2 miesięcy mam Liona ;-P
<TheNumb> Może się załapię na darmowy upgrade...
<czester> W czerwcu wyjdzie
<czester> 10.6.8 chyba będzie ostatnim uaktualnieniem teraz
<TheNumb> Tja
<czester> Ja mam jeszcze któryś tam developer preview
<czester> Jak wydadzą gm to wtedy będę oceniał
<czester> Teraz jest pełno bugów
<TheNumb> e tam, to są ficzery ;-)
<czester> No no ;-P
<czester> Jak np. ostatnio parę razy mi się sam wylogował z systemu
<czester> Albo coś się Finder tak wywalił, że ostatecznie miałem uruchomionych szereg programów, ale nie mogłem się na nie przełączać chociaż normalnie działały w tle. Jakby ich taskmanager w ogóle nie widział.
<TheNumb> czester: ps ax i jazda :P
<TheNumb> kill -9
<czester> Nie właśnie.
<czester> Tzn. później się sam wylogował i jak się zalogowałem to już działał dobrze
<lisu> w unity zginął mi zegar z paska, wiecie jak go przywrócic?
<TheNumb> lisu: poza wywaleniem ubuntu nie mam innego pomysłu :(
<Shnitzel666> witam wszystkich
<jacekowski> czester: jabko sie popsulo?
<jacekowski> czester: niemozliwe
<TheNumb> jacekowski: lion jest w fazie beta testów, nic nowego.
<czester> Nic się przecież nie popsuło.
 * TheNumb leci pykać w battlefielda
<czester> Sprzęt jest w świetnej formie, system w wersji developer preview (jak na swój stan) zaskakuje stabilnością.
<czester> Jedno mnie wkurza.
<czester> iTunes. Jest cały czas tak samo stary jak był.
<czester> Zamiast go fundamentalnie przepisać - srają się na starym toolkicie.
<TheNumb> czester: itunes dalej śmiga na 32 bit?
<TheNumb> Wykopało mnie z gry za ping :<
<Shnitzel666> Panowie i panie(?), czy jest tu może ktoś kto mógłby mi pomóc z moim ubunciakiem? jestem nowym userem linuxa i mam kilka problemów
<TheNumb> Shnitzel666: na przykład?
<lisu> Shnitzel666: napisz w czym problem, a nie pytaj, czy mozesz prosic o pomoc. bedzie ktos wiedzial, odpisze.
<Shnitzel666> przykladowo Skype mi sie krzaczy, instaluje sie poprawnie ale bez powodu sie nagle zamyka, czasami nawet nei zdaze wpisac loginu
<TheNumb> Shnitzel666: 32 czy 64 bitowy system?
<Shnitzel666> Ubuntu 11.04 x64
<lisu> Shnitzel666: to masz swoją odpowiedź.
<TheNumb> Hr hr hr, to normalne w 64 bit :3
<TheNumb> Shnitzel666: dźgnij microsoft w oko żeby coś zrobiło ze skype.
<czester> TheNumb: No nadal jest 32bit. A to taki ważny element systemu. I w sumie całego ekosystemu Apple.
<Shnitzel666> Czyli ze na 64 skype nie pociągnie?
<czester> Pociągnie. Ale będzie się wykrzaczał.
<czester> W ogóle to Microsoft kupił Skype. Nie powinieneś go używać.
<jacekowski> skype bylo evil juz wczesniej
<jacekowski> bo zamkniety blob to byl
<czester> A te pizdy z Apple powinny otworzyć facetime na Windows.
<Shnitzel666> Chętnie bym z góry na dół olał Skype ale to jedyna możliwa forma kontaktu z kilkoma osobami, a z nimi potrzebuje właśnie sie skontaktowac
<czester> Wtedy miałoby to sens
<czester> A tak to sobie mogę pogadać z klientami ze sklepu chyba ;-P
<czester> Albo swoim iP z moim macbookiem.
<Shnitzel666> Drugie pytanko, sprawa YouTube i innych serwisów video tego typu. Często na full screenie obraz zaczyna skakac jakby mu FPSy spadały na łeb na szyje, nie zawsze, czasami jest ok a czasami sie krzaczy, zwłaszcza wszelkie materiały w HD, jest na to jakaś rada?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> flash na linuxa obsywa
<jacekowski> obsysa
<czester> Flash ogólnie obsysa
<czester> Od kiedy odtwarzanie filmów żre procesor jak pojebane...
<czester> Film w kiepskiej jakośći obciąża sprzęt nadzwyczajnie mocno, podczas gdy zwykły odtwarzacz gra fullhd z mniejszym użyciem procka.
<kklimonda^> czester: iTunes chyba ciężko przepisać własnie dlatego, ze to centrum ekosystemu Apple ;)
<czester> No ale mogliby się wreszcie za to wziąć bo to straszny kolos
<czester> A takie zaszłości na bank go spowalniają.
<czester> Poza tym przerobić kod na 64bity i nowy toolkit to nie aż tyle pracy
<czester> Engine może zostać ten sam.
<kklimonda^> no na pewno to, że jest w nim wszystko, poza zlewem nie pomaga ;)
<czester> Wiem.
<czester> Nie no, w systemie aż tyle nie robi
<czester> Gra muzykę.
<kklimonda^> Engine iTunes (część służąca do odtwarzania) to QT, pewnie by tego ruszać nie musieli nawet
<kklimonda^> chociaż też jest strasznie... ... nie mogę bez przeklinania :D
<czester> Dla samego systemu operacyjnego jest mało istotny
<kklimonda^> na QT są chyba całe multimedia oparte
<czester> Gorzej, że wszystko i(cośtam) jest przez niego obsługiwane i nie mogą go zjebać.
<czester> kklimonda^: Nikt o zdrowym rozsądku nie polega na QT na Maku w multimediach ;-P
<kklimonda^> czester: Apple polega
<czester> kklimonda^: Tak. A żaden użytkownik nie.
<kklimonda^> czester: no i jaką masz alternatywę tak naprawdę?
<kklimonda^> czester: od strony programisty
<czester> kklimonda^: No dla iTunes nie mam.
<czester> kklimonda^: Ale sam program QuickTime jest kiepski i do filmów masz VLC, albo jeszcze lepszy MPlayerX
<kklimonda^> (no chyba, że korzystać z kilku bibliotek jak za starych lat)
<Matan[M]> jak zwykle, duża ilość wypowiedzi czester'a :) to może tylko znaczyć flame war mac vs reszta świata :P
<kklimonda^> ale kurde - to już nie te czasy by się pier... babrać w...
<kklimonda^> kurde, to nie mój dzień ;)
<czester> Przecież to nie flamewar
<czester> Rozmawiamy sobie kulturalnie dopóki się ze mną zgadzasz ;-P
<kklimonda^> no tak
 * czester zażartował, jakby co ;-P
<Matan[M]> kklimonda^: to nie twój dzień, to dzień bez stanika!
<Matan[M]> Panie proszone są o pokazanie cycków
<Matan[M]> dobrowolnie
<Matan[M]> na razie
<kklimonda^> no popatrz, a nie widać w mieście ;)
<kklimonda^> a dzisiaj pół warszawy zjeździłem
<czester> A to tam są kobiety?;-P
<czester> Idę dzisiaj na Piratów.
<czester> Te pojebane kina grają ten film tylko w 3D
<czester> Nie można już normalnie filmu obejrzeć.
<jacekowski> na komputerze mozna
<Matan[M]> w realu można
<kklimonda^> czester: ja dlatego nie poszedłem
<kklimonda^> czester: nie mam ochoty wydawać dodatkowych [6,8,10zł - ile to tam jest] by oglądać film w gorszej jakości ;)
<czester> No ja tam idę
<kklimonda^> ja pierniczę, obejrzę w domu za pół roku - nic nie stracę, wnioskując z recenzji
<jacekowski> podobno nie za ciekawy ten film
<jacekowski> a u mnie lokalny odeon puszcza 2d i 3c
<jacekowski> 3d*
<kklimonda^> jacekowski: podobno tragiczny
<jacekowski> http://www.odeon.co.uk/fanatic/film_times/s80/Colchester/
<piotr17_> siema all.
<TheNumb> piotr17_: $i3m4!
<piotr17_> Mam problem, jestem nowy w obsludze ubuntu
<piotr17_> mam go wlaczonego zaledwie 4-5h
<piotr17_> chce zainstalowac team sepak 3 ale coś mi nie wychodzi
<TheNumb> piotr17_: i co z nim nie tak?
<piotr17_> momet.
<piotr17_> Pobieram tEAM sPEAK 3 BLA BLA BLA X86_linlux.run
<piotr17_> jakoś tak
<TheNumb> piotr17_: no i?
<piotr17_> wywala mi bład przy otwieraniu pliku o tresci
<piotr17_> ....
<TheNumb> na wklej.org wrzuć
<TheNumb> ten błąd
<piotr17_> "Nie można otworzyć pliku /home/piotr17/TeamSpeak3…inux_x86-3.0.0-beta22.run."
<piotr17_> "Program gedit nie był w stanie rozpoznać kodowania znaków. Prawdopodobnie próbowano otworzyć plik binarny. Proszę wybrać kodowanie znaków w menu i spróbować ponownie."
<TheNumb> piotr17_: sudo sh Teamspeak*
<TheNumb> piotr17_: z konsoli
<TheNumb> albo inaczej, sh TeamSpeak*
<TheNumb> Chyba nie trzeba sudo do tego gówna.
<TheNumb> Kiedyś miałem naklepać skrypt instalacyjny dla debianowców :<
<piotr17_> Can't open
<piotr17_> prosze wybrac kodowanie znaków lub sprobowac ponownie
<piotr17_> MOja wersja to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<TheNumb> piotr17_: pisałem, że w terminalu masz to napisac.
<TheNumb> A nie dwuklik
<piotr17_> wpisałem...
<piotr17_> pokazalo Can't Open
<TheNumb> sh TeamSpeak*
<piotr17_> zawolal halo i Can't open
<piotr17_> hasło
<TheNumb> Grrr
<TheNumb> sh TeamSpeak*
<TheNumb> Całe to wklej do terminala
<piotr17_> heh...
<piotr17_> piotr17@piotr17-desktop:~$ sh Teamspeak*
<piotr17_> sh: Can't open Teamspeak*
<piotr17_> piotr17@piotr17-desktop:~$
<TheNumb> piotr17_: najpierw musisz przejść do katalogu z teamspeakiem
<piotr17_> i przeciagnac go ta?
<TheNumb> I ty napisałeś Teamspeak a nie TeamSpeak
<piotr17_> na terminal
<TheNumb> A to jest różnica.
<piotr17_> jest..
<piotr17_> wicie Windows,,,
<piotr17_> tam to nie ma różnicy...
<BlessJah> piotr17_: domyślnie
<piotr17_> pokazalo warunki licenci i enter nie dziala zeby zakceptowac :d
<TheNumb> Przeczytaj co jest tam napisane
<TheNumb> I dowiesz się co masz wpisać.
<TheNumb> Z tego co pamiętam, to 'q'
<BlessJah> nie ma repozytorium tego?
<BlessJah> przypadkiem?
<BlessJah> ja mam w aur
<piotr17_> ale jaja...
<TheNumb> BlessJah: on ma ubuntu.
<piotr17_> dzięki
<TheNumb> piotr17_: teraz masz katalog teamspeak
<TheNumb> A w nim będzie skrypt o naziwe *chyba* start_teamspeak czy coś.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tja, jest w AUR.
<BlessJah> `g teamspeak on ubuntu
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: TeamSpeak - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak>
<BlessJah>  Applications -> Internet -> Teamspeak.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no chyba nie.
<TheNumb> To się odnosi do teamspeaka 2.
<TheNumb> Który jest w repo.
<piotr17_> Ts3
<BlessJah> Since Feisty, Teamspeak client and server packages are available in the Ubuntu repositories
<piotr17_> juz działa
<piotr17_> terminal mog zamknąć jak już uruchomiło ts?
<TheNumb> piotr17_: raczej nie.
<TheNumb> piotr17_: dwuklikiem sobie odpal ten skrypt
<TheNumb> z nautilusa
<piotr17_> jest git
<piotr17_> dzięki wielkie.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: &exit
<ntat> hm, tak się zastanawiam, jak zgrać system z netbooka na pendrive? Chodzi mi o późniejsze nagranie go na płytkę w celu archiwizacji:)
<Nerihsa> dd :? cp :?
<TheNumb> ntat: dd
<Nerihsa> albo partimage costam
<TheNumb> clonezilla
<ntat> No będę chciał zarchiwizować Windowsa
<ntat> na pena a potem na płytkę
<ntat> trochę dużego pena potrzeba
<ntat> ja mam tylko 4 GB, na niego cały system chyba nie wejdzie
<SeViq> heeee :D
<TheNumb> ntat: clonezilla pakuje xz jak ją poprosisz.
<piotrlee> Witam, mam problem: wlasnie zainstalowalem ubuntu 11.04 i niestety facebook nie dziala poprawnie probowalme przegladarek FF google chrome oraz opery. Jestem w stanie zalogowac sie i troche pobuszować ale w koncu jak np przechodze ze strony profilu na strone glowna przegladarki nie moga sie polaczyc, strona nie laduje sie, czy ktos ma moze jakis pomysl jak to naprawic ? z góry dzięki.
<Nerihsa> rzuc FB
<Nerihsa> rybki pewnie i tak zdechly ;<
<piotrlee> :<
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: można mieć na fb rybki?
<BlessJah> ooo
<SeViq> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Nerihsa> piotrlee: moze flash nawala
<SeViq> mi nawala w ff a w chromium nie ;f
<piotrlee> Nerihsa: jak mógłbym to sprawdzić ?
 * winter o/
<piotrlee> \o
<Nerihsa> youtube ci dziala?
<Nerihsa> zablokuj flasha czy cos i zobacz czy bedzie chodzic
<Nerihsa> albo jave :?
<piotrlee> YT dziala bez problemu
<Nerihsa> a sprawdzales windowsa
<Nerihsa> moze to twoj internet
<piotrlee> raczej nie internet, na drugim kompie smiga na windowsie
<Admc> Ale nuda
<Admc> Leżę w szpitalu
<winter> Admc: co się stało
<winter> ?
<m477> ?
<Admc> Niedrożność jelit
<Admc> 16 lat temu miałem operacje i teraz zrost się odezwał
<Admc> Już zabieg miałem, wycieli mi go
<jacekowski> w szpitalu nie wolno komorek uzywac
<lisu> jacekowski: od kiedy x)
<jacekowski> od zawsze
<Admc> Kogo to obchodzi
<lisu> jacekowski: od zawsze komórek nie bylo
<Admc> Ludzie nawet laptopy mają
<jacekowski> Admc: tych co leza na oiom i moga zejsc
<jacekowski> Admc: laptop to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> Admc: komorka nadaje fale elektromagnetyczne
<jacekowski> Admc: ktore zaklocja sprzet medyczny
<Admc> Szkoda tylko że nie ma wifi
<jacekowski> Admc: komorka moze spokojnie z 20m spowodowac ze ekg glupieje
<lisu> jacekowski: a laptop też (tyle ze mniejsze)
<lisu> ... duzo mniejsze, w sumie skale logarytmiczną sie do pomiarów uzywa.
<Admc> 90% ludzi ma tu komórki i nikt się nie czepia
<lisu> Admc: no to zdrowiej waść.
<jacekowski> umrzyj
<jacekowski> z moich podatkow sobie za darmo w szpitalu lezysz
<Admc> Po za tym tu gzie leżę oprócz kroplówek nie ma sprzętu medycznego
<jacekowski> a jakby kogos reanimowas trzeba
<Admc> Każdy płaci podatki
<m477> czemu komorka przeszkadza w ekg?
<m477> 'jest to metoda pośrednia polegająca na rejestracji elektrycznej czynności mięśnia sercowego z powierzchni klatki piersiowej w postaci różnicy potencjałów (napięć) pomiędzy dwoma elektrodami,'
<BlessJah> m477: to nie sa duze roznice potencjałów, to raz, dwa, sprawdz na czym polega rozchodzenie sie fali elektromagnetycznej
<m477> :)
<m477> czyli swiatlo tez zakloca?
<m477> to tez fala EM
<BlessJah> znaczenie ma długość fali
<lisu> m477: swiatło to też fala el m, z tym, że całkiem inna częstotliwość.
<BlessJah> lisu: jaka jest predkość ciemności?
<lisu> 1KM - 2 godziny, po 2 flaszkach i piwie z kolegami.
<m477> minuta na sekunde
<m477> no to jaka czestotliwosc przeszkadza w ekg?
<m477> 3G/gsm/wifi tez sa inne
<BlessJah> ta co jest uzywama w komorkach
<BlessJah> ekg musi lapac naprawde niewielkie roznice w potencjale
<lisu> m477: nie tyle częstotliwość, co nagłe skoki pola el. mag.
<BlessJah> czlowiek to nie bateria
<BlessJah> lisu: *natezenia pola
<BlessJah> m477: czlowiek to nie bateria, jesli jest roznica potencjalow to bedzie i przeplyw pradu
<lisu> BlessJah: jak to nie, jak wezmę 2 elektrody miernika i mi syświetla mikrowolty.. ale wyświetla
<BlessJah> lisu: wlasnie o tym mowie
<BlessJah> jakby to bylo liczone w voltach, to co uderzenie serca bys czul laskotanie w klatce
<lisu> dlatego pole .. bądź co bądź ok komórek może wpływać na pomiar ekg.
<m477> gdzie ta roznica potencjalow ma byc?
<BlessJah> m477: a gdzie sa elektrody podlaczane?
<piotrlee> Witajcie, mam problem z FF oraz Facebook. Obecnie mam wylaczone wszelkie wtyczk iw FF (uzywam ubuntu 11.04) jestem w stanie wejsc na FB porobic pare rzeczy ale w koncu po kolejnym przeskoczeniu np z profilu do strony glownej FF nie ładuje strony. czy ktos ma jakis pomysl jak to naprawic ? (czyszczenie ciastek pomaga ale musialbym to robic doslownie co 5 minut)
<m477> i co Twoim zdaniem sygnal z komorki wygeneruje w czlowieku roznice potencjalow?
<BlessJah> nie w czlowieku
<BlessJah> na elektrodach
<BlessJah> te elektrody zadzialaja jak antena
<lisu> obwód zamknięty... jak antena
<lisu> swoją drogą kto mierzył prąd ostatnio w gniazdku?
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> x)
<lisu> joke
<BlessJah> ja
<BlessJah> 232V
<lisu> BlessJah: potrafić czytać ze zrozumieniem?
<lisu> prąd w gniazdku?
<lisu> lol
<m477> chodzi mu o I
<m477> natezenie
<BlessJah> natezenie
<lisu> hehehe
<BlessJah> nie, nie mierzylem
<BlessJah> to byloby... hm... miernik na pewno by poszedl
<m477> no bo sie nie da
<BlessJah> m477: da się, dopóki coś się nie spali
<m477> no my sie spalil bo by poszedl nieskonczony prad :)
<lisu> spróbuj, tylko wpierw zakup nowy miernik, i zamów karetke, tudzież księdza, jak nieostrożnie dotniesz sondy x)
<BlessJah> da się, dopóki coś się nie spali
<BlessJah> najprawdopodobniej pojdzie miernik
<m477> ~~
<BlessJah> ale moze pojsc bezpiecznik
<m477> nie gwarantuje jakiego kolwiek pomiaru
<lisu> BlessJah: nie najprawdopodobniej, tylko napewno, i wywali "eSy"
<BlessJah> eSy?
<lisu> bezpieczniki
<BlessJah> m477: nie ma czegos takiego jak nieskonczony prąd
<lisu> BlessJah: potocznie zwane esy od dawnego nazewnictwa
<lisu> BlessJah: jest, w teorii, kojarzysz deltę diraca?
<m477> BlessJah: dlugosc fali GSM to kolo 30cm, zeby elektroda zadzialala jako antena musi byc wiekszej wielkosc
<m477> i
<BlessJah> lisu: natezenie != prad dla kogos kto sie na pwr wybiera
<lisu> natężenie nie musi oznaczać prądu, może być natężenie pola el.mag.
<m477> kazdy glupi kojarzy
<m477> lisu: lol
<m477> mowimy o elektronice to chyba jest jasne ze nie chodzi o natezenie pola grawitacyjnego, taki niedomyslny jestes?
<m477> czy probojesz sie wymadrzyc :)
<lisu> m477: nie, sluchaj chodzi mi o to ze samo słowo "natężenie", ze wcale nie musi jednoznacznie oznaczać natężenia prądu ot wszystko.
<m477> gratuluje
<BlessJah> lisu: a prąd jednoznacznie wskazuje uporządkowany ruch, z kontekstu wynika że nie chodzi o prąd/nurt danej epoki (zagadnienie humanistyczne)
<BlessJah> lisu: z dyskusji wynika że mowa o prądzie elektrycznym
<BlessJah> czyli uporządkowanym ruchu nośników ładunku (elektronów)
<lisu> BlessJah: ale była też poruszona kwestia pola el.mag.
<BlessJah> tar
<BlessJah> tak
<lisu> ok koniec tematu
<BlessJah> prąd eletktromagnetyczny mnie porwał
<m477> i bylo ono mierzone w gniazdku?
<BlessJah> popieram
<BlessJah> eot
<lisu> BlessJah: jest problem
<BlessJah> lisu: wal
<lisu> piwa bym sie napił
<lisu> hehe
<m477> ja wódki heheh
<lisu> wódke mam, piwa nie
<lisu> za ciepło na wóde
<m477> dziury tez sa nosnikami ładunku, tak a propo
<m477> nigdy nie jest za cieplio
<lisu> jak to nie, po 2 bym padł jak mucha na blasze
<BlessJah> m477: jony też są a jakoś ich nie wymieniłem
<BlessJah> m477: eot
 * lisu odpalił 9 diod 12V z 1 bateryjki 1.2V (yeah) x)
<m477> pierwsze slysze aby zapieprzaly mi jony w kablach :
<BlessJah> lisu: jak?
<m477> :|
<BlessJah> pierwsze słyszę żeby zapieprzały mi dziury w kablach
<m477> jest to model
<m477> poczytaj troche
<m477> o elektronice
<lisu> BlessJah: normalna sprawa: jest elektron i jest brak elektronu zwany dziurą.
<lisu> innymi słowy dziura= !elektron
<BlessJah> lisu: on ma na myśli półprzewodniki
<lisu> coś w ten deseń
<m477> oczywiscie mowisz o braku elektronu na powloce
<lisu> kurde za gorąco, ide cos łyknąć
<BlessJah> lisu: choć mam wrazenie ze to jakiś gimbus i rzuca hasłami które z lekcji pamieta
<m477> :)
<m477> BlessJah: Ty jestes profesorem?
<lisu> w podstawówce było, co się dziwisz
<BlessJah> lisu: nie było
<BlessJah> półprzewodniki najwczesniej w gimnazjum
<BlessJah> dziury elektronowe to wlasnie zagadnienie z polprzewodnikow
<BlessJah> jesli dziura to !elektron
<BlessJah> to dziura = neutron
<BlessJah> dziura = pozytron
<m477> pojecie dziur uzywa sie tylko i wylacznie jezeli mowa o polprzewodnikach
<BlessJah> dziura = proton
<m477> lol ? :
<BlessJah> m477: ja mówię o polskich drogach
<m477> smacznego
<BlessJah> nigdy nie widziałeś dziury w polskiej drodze?
<BlessJah> ostatnia fajny żart o polskich drogach zasłyszałem
<m477> [20:08:37] <BlessJah> to dziura = neutron
<m477> [20:08:41] <BlessJah> dziura = pozytron
<m477> aha
<BlessJah> "To nie są dziury. To wilcze doły"
<BlessJah> m477: skrót myślowy
<m477> ?
<m477> ładunek elektryczny neutronu=0
<m477> zajebisty skrot myslowy
<m477> poćwicz ziomek
<m477> a pozytron to odpowidnik elektronu dla antymeterii
<m477> wiec kto tu rzuca pojeciami, bez sensu z glowy?
<BlessJah> m477: lisu powiedział że dziura elektronowa = !elektron
<m477> umiem czytac
<BlessJah> !elektron to pozytron zasadniczo
<BlessJah> ale równość spełniłby tez nieutron
<BlessJah> czy neutron jest elektronem? nie? no widzisz
<m477> :| WAT
<ntat> Dziura to nośnik dodatniego łądunku elektrycznego w przypadku izolatorów i półprzewodników. Tylko tam występują niezapełnione miejsca (brak elektronów) w paśmie walencyjnym
<BlessJah> wiec neutron to nieeletron
<ntat> Ogólnie dotyczy to pasmowej teorii przewodnictwa
<BlessJah> ntat: myślę że on nie wie co to pasmowa teoria przewodnictwa
<m477> BlessJah: jestes geniuszm, skladam Ci pokłony za Twoja wiedze
<BlessJah> m477: mieliście już poziomy energetyczne?
<ntat> a pozyton to antycząstka elektronu
<ntat> każda cząstka ma swoją antycząstkę
<m477> nie program podstawowki tego nie obejmuje
<m477> ntat: nie prawda
<BlessJah> ntat: ależ nie o tym mowa w tej chwili
<m477> a jaka jest antyczastka fotonu? :>
<ntat> idę do sklepu
<BlessJah> ntat ratuje się ucieczką
<BlessJah> m477: nie wiem
<BlessJah> m477: ty wiesz?
<piotr17_> Witam was ponownie....
<piotr17_> czy ktos z was gra lub grał na ubuntu ?
<m477> co nie wiem?
<piotr17_> w WOlwestein Enemy Territory
<m477> przeciez to ja chodze do podstawowki, wiec Ty powinienes wiedziec
<Nerihsa> pewnie brak sterownikow do graficznej :?
<piotr17_> nie...
<piotr17_> jest inny problem
<BlessJah> m477: zacytuj moment w którym twierdzę że jestem geniuszem posiadajacym wszelaką wiedzę
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: szuka kolegów do multi
<piotr17_> nie szukam kolegów..
<m477> wystarczy ze wyzywasz mnie od gimbusow
<piotr17_> ich juz mam... liczen a pomoc bo mam problem z użytkowanie tej gry..
<m477> swiadczy to ze masz duzo wieksza wiedze odemne
<m477> odemnie*
<Nerihsa> piotr17_: skonkretyzuj
<BlessJah> m477: rzucales kolejno pojeciami, jakbys czytal kolejne tematy z niekompletnych notatek z fizyki
<BlessJah> m477: ile masz lat? do jakiej szkoly chodzisz?
<m477> aha
<m477> co ma wiek wspolnego z moja wiedza?
<BlessJah> poziom wyksztalcenia
<piotr17_> Wyala mnie Pkbuster - zostal zaktualizowany i wchodze normalnie na serwer po wejsciu wywala z komunikatem "Serwer Disconnect Violation (Gamme Integrity)#20004.
<m477> gimbus
<piotr17_> znalazłem kilka wyników dotyczących tego błedu, ale nie ta wersja systemu w tamtym przypadku 8 [...]
<piotr17_> Ubuntu 8
<piotr17_> a ja mam 10.04 LTS
<Nerihsa> pewnie rozwiazanie podobne
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: zabawy z modami etc?
<piotr17_> tfajnie tylko foldery sie nie zgadzają..
<piotr17_> nie mam takich folderów jak tam są.
<BlessJah> m477: czyli przyznajesz ze chodzisz do gimnazjum, tak? czy robisz to bo odwolalem sie do tej placówki rozmawiajac z lisu?
<piotr17_> ktos ma jakis pomysł ?
<m477> ironi tez nie umiesz rozpoznac
<BlessJah> m477: pokonany w merytorycznej dyskusji stosujesz wycieczki osobiste, nie lubię tego
<piotr17_> czyli nikt nie pomoze
<piotr17_> ?
<piotr17_> Ide, Cya MIłego Dnia.
<m477> BlessJah: zaiste Twoja wiedza merytoryczna jest oszałamiajaca i nie rownajaca sie z moją
<BlessJah> m477: naprawdę swoim zachowaniem każesz mi sądzić że zatrzymałeś się mentalnie na poziomie gimbusa radośnie swiętującego wejście w "dorosłość"
<m477> to Ty pierwszy rzuciles kamieniem ;)
<BlessJah> m477: możesz być profesorem, ale jeśli będziesz atakował każdego kto zarzuci ci klam i niewiedzę, nawet jeśli masz rację, to zostaniesz uznany za gimbusa
<BlessJah> odniosłem wrażenie że rzucasz hasłami, których znaczenie niekoniecznie jesteś pewien
<m477> a wktorym miejscu zaatakowalem Twoja osobe?
<BlessJah> 201251 < m477> BlessJah: jestes geniuszm, skladam Ci pokłony za Twoja wiedze
<BlessJah> 201007 < m477> poćwicz ziomek
<BlessJah> drugie jest naprawde niskie
<m477> zobacz lepiej co sam pisales
<BlessJah> m477: uważałbym z rzucaniem takimi hasłami na ircu, któregoś dnia możesz się tak odezwać do przyszłego dziekana albo profesora
<BlessJah> oni też o dziwo siedzą czasem na ircu
<BlessJah> m477: napisałem do lisu że podejrzewam cię o bycie gimbusem rzucającym hasłami, do tego pijesz?
<m477> dziekani nie wyzywaja innych od gimbusow, wiec dales mi zielone swiatlo
<m477> pije do tego ze sam nie masz pojecia oczym piszesz
<BlessJah> jesteś pewien co mówi dziekan do dziekana?
<m477> nie rozwazam tak hipotetycznych sytuacji
<BlessJah> trudno
<lisu> a wiecie jak witają sie papieże?
<m477> [20:23:30] <BlessJah> m477: pokonany w merytorycznej dyskusji stosujesz wycieczki osobiste, nie lubię tego
<m477> co za hipokryzja
<m477> lisu: sugerujesz ze nie ma dwoch dziekanow? :
<m477> :|
<BlessJah> lisu: jeśli byłeś dobrym człowiekiem, to da się to sprawdzić
<lisu> tylko sugeruje: wyluzujta
<BlessJah> to znaczy ty sprawdzisz, teoretycznie, ale niekoniecznie nam tę wiedzę bedziesz w stanie przekazać
<lisu> co wyście pili/brali ... dajcie troche
<BlessJah> m477: zasadniczo większość religii zakłada istnienie życia pozagrobowego, można więc przyjąć że papież z papieżem może się przywitać, oczywiście jeśli obydwaj do owego życia po życiu droge odnajdą
<BlessJah> lisu: cichaj, chcę zobaczyć jak się to rozkręci
<m477> a jak sie wita smok z papiezem?
<BlessJah> m477: nie wiem, jak?
<m477> jestes idiota?
<BlessJah> a kto pyta?
<m477> BlessJah:  nie jestes godzien dalszej konwersacji, przykro mi
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> m477: dasz mi ignore?
<gronx> witam chcę dodać do squida blokowanie stron według zawartości, nie chodzi mi o blokowanie przez podanie url tylko jak np jakaś strona zawiera słowa związane z pornografią żeby blokowało po treści, ktoś pomoże?
<gronx> squid guarda nie chce
<gronx> wolał bym zrobić zestaw słów kluczy
<gronx> mam acl dodane do blokowania kilku stron i wyszukiwania haseł ale jak do acl dadać blokowanie po zawartości?
<BlessJah> ej...
<BlessJah> lisu: czy ja wkurzylem właśnie studenta agh?
<BlessJah> m477: studiujesz na agh?
<m477> nie, kradne tylko im internet
<m477> mowilem ze chodze do podstawowki
<BlessJah> m477: a ja jestem księciem z bajki, wyjdziesz za mnie?
<BlessJah> m477: pytam poważnie
<m477> co tam wkurzyles, pobiles mnie w merytorycznej walce, Twoja wiedza przygniotla mnie niczym lądolod
<BlessJah> lądalód nikogo i niczego nie przygniatał
<m477> to taka metafora
<BlessJah> nietrafiona
<winter> :-)
<BlessJah> co prawda poprzesuwał nam pare gór... tak jakby... no i parę wzgórz zrobił
<BlessJah> jak spycharka
<BlessJah> ale nie przygniatał
<m477> lol
<m477> geniusz ...
<BlessJah> m477: dziękuję
<m477> ironia...
<Caemyr> [20:10:03] <m477> zajebisty skrot myslowy
<Caemyr> [20:10:07] <m477> poćwicz ziomek
<m477> przesuna tatry z pod baltyku
<Caemyr> BlessJah: to jakis gimbus czy co?
<BlessJah> Caemyr: właśnie stwierdziłem że chyba jednak nie
<Caemyr> wyraza sie jak takowy
<Caemyr> [20:49:38] <m477> przesuna tatry z pod baltyku
<Caemyr> ???
<m477> banda cwaniakow sie zbiera widze
<BlessJah> Caemyr: nie wiem o co chodziło
<m477> [20:48:19] <BlessJah> co prawda poprzesuwał nam pare gór..
<Caemyr> nie wiem czy chce w tym zdaniu ujrzec polskie znaki diakrytyczne
<BlessJah> tatry zasadniczo nigdy nie były pod bałtykiem
<Caemyr> chyba nie
<m477> o to chodzi ~~
<BlessJah> m477: no nie musiałem mówić o tatrach
<BlessJah> Caemyr: sprawdź whois
<Caemyr> [20:50:34] <m477> banda cwaniakow sie zbiera widze <- tak, ten kanal jest, jak juz podejrzewasz, rowniez obstawiony
<m477> 'nam' wskazuje ze nie mowiles o himalajach
<Caemyr> wiec mozesz zrobic nam wszystkim przysluge, obrazic sie i wyjsc zawczasu
<BlessJah> Caemyr: host prowadzi mnie do domu studenckiego alfa
<m477> Caemyr: nie rozmawiam z Toba wiec mozesz sie nie wcinac w zdanie?
<BlessJah> Caemyr: nie rozmawiaj z nim
<Caemyr> widzisz, jednak moge
<BlessJah> nie mozesz
<m477> zegnam zatem
 * BlessJah jest samolubny i nie pozwala
<Caemyr> moge, ten swiat bowiem jest niesprawiedliwy i sie ciebie nie slucha
<BlessJah> Caemyr: nie mozesz, ja go znalazłem!
<BlessJah> moje!
<Caemyr> :P
<BlessJah> nie wytyka jezyka bo ci krowa nasika!
<m477> :)))))
<winter> wreszczie zezzliście na swój poziom
<winter> przedszkolny
<m477> owszę
<BlessJah> winter: jesteś głupi i tyle
<winter> haha
<winter> no prosze
<winter> BlessJah: to którego gimnazjum chodzisz
<ntat> m477, antycząstka fotonu to foton
<ntat> wracając do dyskusji
<ntat> ;)
<m477> nareszcie
<BlessJah> ntat pewnie zamiast do sklepu pobiegł do znajomego doktora rehabilitowanego w lezacym w poblizu szpitalu
<winter> BlessJah: debilu
<ntat> BlessJah, Ty do gimnazjum chodzisz?
<BlessJah> dawno się tak nie uśmiałem
<BlessJah> :)
<ntat> Nie było o cząstkach elementarnych na fizyce?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah - oni mysla serio ze ty do gimnazjum.... ale motyw....
<BlessJah> ntat: nie, podejrzewałem m477 o poziom gimnazjalny, ale jak sie okazuje on chyba studiuje
<BlessJah> na agh chyba...
<winter> BlessJah: dla mnie to ty nawet z tytułem doktora będziesz prezentował poziom gimnazjalny
<BlessJah> winter: i ja ciebie też :>
<winter> poprostu zatrzxymałeś się w pewnym omencie
<m477> ;d
<winter> idę grzać kiełbasę gimbusy
<BlessJah> winter: poczekaj
<lisu> winter: kurde dobry pomysł
<BlessJah> winter: ty tak na poważnie?
<bastetmilo> winter ty to masz poziom....
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: poczekaj z sadami
<winter> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: widzisz?
<BlessJah> winter: bo az sam zwatpilem [)
<BlessJah> [:) zrośnięte brwi?
<m477> gz\
<BlessJah> winter: btw, jak tam twoje 80%?
<BlessJah> winter: wróciła już?
<m477> ide do sklepu po 100ml :)
<BlessJah> m477: jaki ty duży i dorosły, możesz już kupowac alkohol
<ntat> fajną muzę znalazłem na Jamendo http://www.jamendo.com/pl/album/52077
<BlessJah> m477: dajmy sobie nawzajem ignore na zgodę
<ntat> jakby kogoś elektroniczne brzmienia interesowały:)
<winter> BlessJah: no jestem, nie płacz
<BlessJah> winter: nie pytam o ciebie, pytam o twoje 80%, wróciła już?
<winter> to nie wiem o co pytasz
<BlessJah> winter: ewa?
<winter> a
<winter> nie
<winter> w czwartek wraca
<BlessJah> aaa
<bt4> re
<BlessJah> ładne mi re
<Mhrok> dobry!
<Mhrok> Mam jedno pytanie, czy ubuntu zainstalowane na pendrivie tak jak jest na stronie ubuntu.com dziala jak normalny dysk czy jak livecd?
<TheNumb> Mhrok:
<Mhrok> he?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: livecd, chyba że dasz mu trochę miejsca na pendrive.
<Mhrok> jak to zrobic?
<Mhrok> z poziomu uruchomionego ubu z pena :P
<Mhrok> bo przy tworzeniu pena to widzialem, ale nie dalem
<TheNumb> Mhrok: afair jeszcze raz musisz zarobić pena i w unetbootinie/innym sofcie przesunąć suwaczek.
<Mhrok> a, spoko
<Mhrok> jakie to szczescie, ze nie bede musial sprawdzac, wlasnie sie unity rozjechal chyba :D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: w usb-creator masz
<Mhrok> ta, pamietam
<Mhrok> ta, rozjechal sie... :D
<Mhrok> nie wiedzialem, ze zareaguje tak zle na okrojenie go o libreoffice i software-center... :P
<Dudi> i tylko tyle mu wystarzczyło?
<Mhrok> Ten gorny panel sie rozjechal... i nie wiem jak go naprawic :/
<Mhrok> Hm, ciekawe, tylko wyglada dziwnie, bo funkcje nadal ma zachowane. Jak klikne po prawej stronie to pokazuje takie menu jak trzeba :)
<winter> BlessJah: ping
<bastetmilo> winter: on juz poszedł...
<winter> huh
<Dudi> Dreadlish, To z Tobą rozmawiałem wcześniej na temat instalacji sterowników Broadcom?
<TheNumb> Dudi: b43-fwcutter
<Dudi> TheNumb, ?
<Dudi> ta już to przeszedłem ale coś nie tak jest
<m477> :)
<TheNumb> (:
<dudi> ok ktoś może instalował już przez ndisrepper sterowniki ?
<TheNumb> dudi: eeeeeeee podobno działają.
<dudi> No i się wydało :) Dreadlish z Tobą rozmawiałem
<dudi> no tyle że przy instalacji program się zawiesza
<dudi> po force quit niby są zainstalowane ale niepoprawnie bo w terminalu po wpisaniu ndisrepper -l widzi jedynie urządzenie bez sterów
<Wizard> dobry
<TheNumb> ybrdo
<Dreadlis1> lol
<Wizard> lae macie gówniane serwery
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: no shit - stął na nim 32dni
<Dreadlish> i 33 sie zjebał :
<Dreadlish> D
<Wizard> ?
<Dreadlish> stał na tym serwie 32 dni
<dudi> Ok czyli Dreadlish jak jeszcze raz ta paczka się nazywała - brcmsmac?
<Dreadlish> i trzydziestego trzeciego sie zjebał
<Dreadlish> dudi: tak sie moduł zwał
<dudi> a nie brcm80211
<Dreadlish> najpierw probnij sobie
<Dreadlish> modprobe brcmsmac
<Dreadlish> i daj dmesg | tail
<Dreadlish> na jakiegoś pastebina
<dudi> pierwsze zapytanie
<dudi> http://pastebin.com/BHXNJEhm
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> a modprobe brcm80211?
<dudi> i drugie http://pastebin.com/VBHcsjq5
<dudi> rozumiem że nie mam modprobe?
<Dreadlish> nie że nie masz modprobe
<Dreadlish> tylko modułu nie
<Dreadlish> modprobe brcm80211
<dudi> w pakietach go szukać czy może innymi metodami?
<Dreadlish> modprobe brcm80211
<Dreadlish> narazie
<Dreadlish> nie róbmy niczego pochopnie
<Dreadlish> o biszkopt
 * Dreadlish jest chwilowo godny
<Dreadlish> s/godny/głodny/
<dudi> xD
<dudi> no to zdaję się na Ciebie narazie
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tak dla wiadomości
<Dreadlish> uname -r
<dudi> 2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<dudi> ubuntu 11.04
<Dreadlish> 2.6.38 czyli moduł powinien być
<Dreadlish> więc wtf
<Dreadlish> lspci | grep Network
<dudi> no właśnie mówię na bootowalnym usb mnie zdziwiło że bez problemu działało
<Dreadlish> poprostu czegoś nie ma
<Wizard> Dreadlish: dawaj -i w takich szukaniach
<Dreadlish> mi na debianie chodził jak pierwszy
<dudi> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Dreadlish> no to niby jest
<Dreadlish> dudi: bez ndiswrappera?
<foreste> gdzie znajde darmowe shel ?
<dudi> Dreadlish, jeśli instaluję metodą "dodatkowe sterowniki" to wyskakuje że "Niestety nie powiodło się". Z kolei ndisweapper zawiesza się przy instalacji
<foreste> zeby byc nonstop online ;p
<foreste> na irc xd
<Dreadlish> no to lsmod | grep brcm
<dudi> po force quit jest niby zainstalowany ale sprawdzenie przez terminal mówi coś innego
<Dreadlish> sta (własnościowy) ssie
<Dreadlish> ndis też ssie
<Dreadlish> a widze że to gówno niczego innego nie daje
<dudi> ehh dobra jutro z tym po walczę bo jutro mam na 0800 na uczelnię trzeba wstać
<dudi> może na ubuntu.pl pomoga jak myślicie?
<dudi> do jutra
<Wizard> tam to chyba pomogą popełnić sepuku
<Wizard> za pomocą kabla od myszki
<Wizard> zna ktoś jakąś gierkę zręcznościową na 10 minut?
<Wizard> tylko nie mówcie, że tuxracer :)
<SeViq> takie takie z gridami
<SeViq> armagedon coś?
<SeViq> 3d i na a
<lisu> nie ma to jak mplayer
<lisu> dobra zmykam
<lisu> czołem.
<czester> Wizard: Każda w sumie styknie.
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/debian-sid-aceleracja-ati-radeon-x200m-t448435.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bqznvu> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<parox> Witam panowie. Ja z pytaniem zawituję. Mianowicie, czy jest możliwość instalacji KDE w Ubuntu, aczkolwiek, bez zbędnego ścierwa "kubuntu-desktop"? Chcę mieć środowisko KDE w wyborze GDM, aczkolwiek używać GDM, Splash screena itp z Ubuntu. Bez żadnych rzeczy które są dodatkowo wciskane przez "kubuntu-desktop".
<czester> Nie.
<parox> Nic kompletnie? W Debianie przykładowo wystarczyło "kde-core"
<winter> 1st
<maf2> witam, mam pytanie odnośnie apache2 w jakim pliku konfiguracyjnym można przypisać użytkownikowi katalog public_html
<maf2> jest ktoś o tej porze ?:)
<maf2> witam, mam pytanie odnośnie apache2 w jakim pliku konfiguracyjnym można przypisać użytkownikowi katalog public_html
<maf2>  jest ktoś o tej porze ?:)
<Ozil> szukajka na forum ubuntu
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-31
<termi> a ten deluge bittorent jest chowy
<winter> ja go lubię
<winter> tylko ma buga
<termi> jakiego buga ma?
<winter> jak klikniesz "otwórz katalog pobierania" czy coś takiego to zaczyna obciążać zały rdzeń
<winter> i trzeba go restartować
<winter> cały*
<termi> a wlasnie
<termi> nieograniczona predkosc pobierania to ma byc zero czy -1?
<winter> -1 chyba
<termi> przewaznie jest 0
<termi> dlatego mnie dziwilo to -1 :)
<winter> domyślnie powinieneś mieć nieograniczoną
<termi> a jak sciagasz na dole z tymi portami jaka masz ikone
<termi> zakaz wjazdu ?
<termi> ikonka ?
<termi> bo mi na dole nie wiem czemu pisze brak polaczen przychodzacych
<winter> a jesteś za natem?
<termi> ta
<winter> no to przekieruj porty na nacie
<termi> usze wgrac tomato na ten router bo to co ma to gowno jest
<termi> chu ide spac
<termi> :)
<winter> o/
<winter> rawr
<NightWish`> winter:
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> co
<NightWish`> co słychać samcu?
<winter> a nic
<NightWish`> taka odpowiedź to nie odpowiedź
<winter> pierdolę nocą na ircu
<winter> pograłbym w sc2
<winter> ale z obcymi mi się nie chce na razie a astralstorm śpi
<winter> a ty?
<winter> a u ciebie w sensie, samico?
<winter> no widzisz ja ci mówię co u mnie a ty się nie odwzajemnisz
<NightWish`> jeeeej
<NightWish`> zagadalam sie z drugim znajomum
<NightWish`> i szukam piosenki
<winter> aha
<NightWish`> ale już ją mam
<winter> ja słucham sobie psytranceu ostatnio
<winter> ku niezadowoleniu sąsiadów
<NightWish`> ja słucham prawie niczego
<winter> rawr
<lisu> powitać
<winter> o/
<PoKrAk> jo
<winter> o/
<lisu> PoKrAk: powitać
<lisu> sluchaj, problemik znowu z grubem i debianem
<PoKrAk> szczegóły
<lisu> PoKrAk: próbuje zainstalowac gruba ale niestety cos nie chce dzialac
<lisu> PoKrAk: root (hd0,1): filesystem is ext2.
<lisu> przeciez ja na ext3 stawiałem
<lisu> kurde
<PoKrAk> jaki komunikat daje ?
<lisu> tyle. to jest komunikat
<lisu> polecenie: grub> root (hd0,1)
<lisu> odpowiedź root (hd0,1): filesystem is ext2.
<PoKrAk> co google na to ?
<lisu> przeglądnąłem 1000+ stron kurde i piszą ze są problemy, ale nikt nie napisał jak to rozwiązać
<winter> lisu: a co setup zwraca?
<lisu> setup? unknown...
<lisu> nie ma polecenia setup
<winter> setup (hd0)
<winter> jak to nie
<lisu> próbowałem
<winter> w shellu gruba nie ma?
<lisu> no nie ma, po prostu
<winter> to masz jakiegoś ruskiego gruba
<winter> to spróbuj grub-install
<lisu> odpaliłem gnu grub v 1.98 (takie cd do startowania i wykrywania instalacji)
<winter> grub 2 :-/
<lisu> ta
<winter> a nie możesz grub 1?
<winter> łatwiejszy w konfiguracji
<lisu> polece z debiana z
<lisu> z rescue mode
<winter> grml!
<winter> +chroot
<winter> ale jak tam chcesz
<lisu> spoko, rescue robi to samo
<lisu> mam 2 partycje / i /swap
<winter> ehe
<lisu> nie potrzebuje czasem /boot?
<winter> nie musi być osobno
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> boot masz w /
<winter> tak
<lisu> wlasnie
<winter> jak jedna partycja to tak
<winter> to masz łatwiej
<winter> ja mam system na 7 partycjach
<PoKrAk> wiec ma osobno ma /
<lisu> 2 partycje mi automated zrobiło / oraz /swap
<PoKrAk> a swap zasze osobno jest
<winter> i jak chcę chrootować to połowę muszę zamontować
<winter> a swapa nie musisz swaponować
<lisu> winter: no widzisz, ja potrzebuje tylko 1 chroota na /
<winter> zbędny jest w tym przypadku
<winter> lokalizował ktoś cygwina?
<PoKrAk> nie
<lisu> kurde dokopałem się do tego, ze debian 6, na którym to próbuję, powinien z automatu raida hardwarowego sobie odpalic i zainstalowac.
<lisu> zw ide pierdoły porobić, i dalej będe temat drążył (z wasza pomocą jak pozwolicie)
<maf2> Witam,Mam problem ze skonfigurowanie apache2 dla public_html. Jak wpisuję http://localhost/~nazwa to nic się nie pojawia.Przeszukałem całe forum kombinowałem na 1000 sposobów i nic. Z tego co wyczytałem muszę włączyć moduł UserDir ale w apachu2 nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć. Proszę o pomoc.
<maf2> o forum ubuntu chodzi :)
<maf2> jest ktoś czy wszyscy jeszcze śpią śpiochy :)
<lisu> maf2: było. musisz dowiązać odpowiednie modyły apacza z /etc/apache2/mod-avalilable do /etc/apache2/mod-enabled ... w sensie userdir i chyba cos jeszcze nie pamietam, szukaj o tym.
<maf2> lisu: już szukam
<lisu> PoKrAk: instaluje jeszcze raz, sluchaj
<PoKrAk> ...
<lisu> PoKrAk: jak ustawic tym razem partycje? jade z automatu: 2 partycje ext3 i swap
<lisu> co?
<lisu> kombinować z nową partycją /boot?
<PoKrAk> ja bym zostawił cały dysk automatem
<PoKrAk> nie
<lisu> ok takteż zrobiłęm
<PoKrAk> to nie ma znaczenia
<lisu> wiem, zobacze co mi powie instalator jak dojdzie do instalacji gruba
<lisu> siec mu odłączyłem, co by pierdol nie sciagal
<lisu> ... co by szybciej bylo
<PoKrAk> mozna
<lisu> ok to sie instaluje, odezwe sie jak cos sie pojawi, lece na obchód
 * szymon_g wita wszystkich
<TheNumb> lisu: co instalujesz?
<PoKrAk> gruba
<PoKrAk> ;)
<TheNumb> I debiana na ext3? :<
<lisu> TheNumb: a nie pytaj, dostałem złoma trabanta i mam z tego ferrari zrobić
<Wizard> cześć
<TheNumb> lisu: ja mam takiego trabanta :<
<TheNumb> http://wklej.org/id/538378/
<lisu> ten serwer, to mogłbym postawić, ale koło śmietnika hehe
<TheNumb> http://wklej.org/id/538379/
<lisu> e no bez przesady, 1GB ramu je
<TheNumb> lisu: 768
<TheNumb> Mam jeszcze parę kości, ale brakuje mi slotów na płycie głównej :<
<lisu> TheNumb: mówię, u mnie 1gb jest.
<TheNumb> lisu: rakieta :<
<TheNumb> Tyle ma mój laptop.
<lisu> 3 x hdd scsi raid5 z kontrolerem adaptec, kurestwo nie chce ruszać, bo coś z bootloaderem jest nie tak ;/
 * lisu wpadł na głupi pomysł
<lisu> ... a gdyby tak skonfigurować te 3 dyski, jako macierz ... z tym ze dac 1 host 200mb na /boot a później reszte na 3 dyskach na hosta dla reszty?
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> jo
<TheNumb> u
<Wizard> no i zrobiłem update do natty
<Wizard> bleh
<Wizard> ale przynajmniej simulator z qtsdk mi działa
<TheNumb> Wizard: i jak po upgrade? :P
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> wszystko chyba działa
<Wizard> ale zrobiłem update ręcznie
<lisu> Wizard: ja juz zdążyłem zepsuć unity, zainstalować gnome3, znowu wywalić gnome3, zainstalować unity, teraz mam zepsute unity ;/
<Wizard> najpierw wywaliłem libx11-6 i zrobiłem autoremove
<TheNumb> Unity > Gnome3
<Wizard> potem zmieniłem w sources.list lucid na natty i zrobiłem dist-upgrade
<lisu> e spokojnie, g3 jeszcze niedopracowane, potencjał ma.
<Wizard> a potem zainstalowałem kubuntu-desktop
<szymon_g> re
<BlessJah> `seen winter
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: winter was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 hours, 59 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <winter> lokalizował ktoś cygwina?
<x_> miał ktoś problem z 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dziala u mnie
<x_> masz ubu?
<jacekowski> nie
<x_> jacekowski, a jaki system i wersje?
<jacekowski> windows
<jacekowski> wersja 7
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehhe
<x_> ...na win też mi działa, chodzi mi o ubu
 * PoKrAk spadł z krzesła
<jacekowski> na ubu to nic nie dziala
<BlessJah> x_: mało kto ma tutaj ubu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: unity działa
<PoKrAk> ubu sux
<BlessJah> przeważnie
<x_> a jaki Linux polecacie?
<BlessJah> archlinux
<jacekowski> windows
<PoKrAk> debian
<BlessJah> jacekowski: windows to nie linux
<x_> a co wyróżnia ArchLinux ?
<BlessJah> prostota
<winter> pierwszy raz widzę, że jacekowski zażartował
<BlessJah> winter: on nie żartuje
<BlessJah> winter: pong
<winter> BlessJah: a pingowałem bo chciałem się spytać czy się przejąłeś
<BlessJah> czym?
<winter> wczorajszym z m477
<BlessJah> nie
<winter> k
<lisu> x_: wlasnie mam na lapie przed oczami 82801I
<BlessJah> trochę mnie zmartwiło jak sobie uświadomiłem że to nie gimbus ale najprawdopodobniej student AGH
<x_> lisu,  tzn ?
<lisu> kurde musze rozlaczyc neta
<winter> BlessJah: bo to student agh
<lisu> x_: instaluje na lapie hp ubunciaka
<winter> BlessJah: co w tym smutnego? że zachowuje się jak gimbus a studiuje w agh?
<BlessJah> winter: no więc właśnie po osobie z wykształceniem średnim, aspirującej do zdobycia wykształcenia wyzszego spodziewałbym się czegoś więcej
<BlessJah> niż 'musisz poćwiczyć koleś'
<lisu> bede pozniej
 * lisu offline
<winter> BlessJah: pewnie dużo jest buraków z wyższym.. nie mówię, że m477 jest takim
<jacekowski> o kim gadacie?
<BlessJah> nie mówię o buractwie
<firemark> winter: a on jest? :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o takim jednym
<winter> mówię, że nie mówię :-P
<BlessJah> firemark: nie
<jacekowski> to ja ide do prawnika
<winter> po co
<BlessJah> winter: po rozwód
<winter> lulz
<jacekowski> skonsultowac sie w sprawie tego ze jezdzilem bez prawa jazdy ( bo sie okazalo ze mi uniewaznili )
<winter> jacekowski: glhf
<BlessJah> jeździłeś, ale cię nie złapali, tak?
<BlessJah> czy jeździłeś autem służbowym i są na to logi?
<jacekowski> no wlasnie problem jest taki ze sie dowiedzialem z okazji tego ze we mnie baba wjechala
<BlessJah> o
<jacekowski> bo nie uaktualnilem adresu
<jacekowski> i listy szly na stary adres
<BlessJah> hehe, ładnie
<BlessJah> a za co unieważnili?
<jacekowski> i sie dowiedzialem ze w zwiazku z tym ze nie wyslalem do dodania punktow moje prawo jazdy zostalo uniewaznione
<jacekowski> bo 5 punktow mi dali
<BlessJah> 5? u nas 24
<BlessJah> patrz pan, a niby taki cywilizowany naród
<jacekowski> 5 dostalem za to co zrobilem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko ze przelicznik jest inny bo za fotoradar tutaj jest 3 a w polsce 6
<BlessJah> mętnie tłumaczysz, idź do prawnika, opowiesz jak wrócisz
<jacekowski> dali mi punkty ale nie wyslalem prawa jazdy zeby dopisac
<BlessJah> to punkty piszą ci na prawie jazdy a nie w systemie komputerowym?
<BlessJah> macie tekturowe prawa jazdy że można coś dopisać?
<jacekowski> jest plastik i jest papierek
<jacekowski> i idzie to do papierka i na komputer
<BlessJah> musisz wozić ze sobą oba?
<jacekowski> nie musze wozic zadnego
<BlessJah> fajnie
<jacekowski> ide
<BlessJah> idź
<szymon_g> jacekowski, za unieaktualnienie adresu do 1k funtow kary jest
<szymon_g> (tak w ramach pocieszenia)
<jacekowski> dodaj do tego 2k za jezdzenie z niewaznym prawem jazdy
<jacekowski> i w zwiazku z czym niewazne ubezpieczenie
<jacekowski> kolejne 1k
<szymon_g> :|
<szymon_g> co to za system plikow SFS? cfdisk mi go pokazuje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 4k?
<BlessJah> ładnie
<winter> funtów
<BlessJah> winter: przecież nie rupii
<szymon_g> BlessJah, do 4k. trza sie odwolywac, wtedy sa spore szanse na zmniejszenie
<winter> może yenów
<szymon_g> tj. na obnizenie
 * winter myśli, że jacekowski jest tak naprawdę japończykiem
<szymon_g> ...
<szymon_g> rzesz kurde mac, podczas instalacji sterow do nvidi wywalily mi sie Xy :\
<winter> use screen
<szymon_g> no, jasne. super rozwiazanie na desktop
<winter> pomaga
<szymon_g> wolalbym jednak, by byl ow linuch bardziej dopracowany ;)
<winter> a co masz?
<szymon_g> w tej chwili na fedorce 15 jade
<winter> gnome?
<szymon_g> ta. 3
<winter> :-/
<winter> jacekowski: lokalizowałeś kiedyś cygwina?
<szymon_g> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI ;)
<winter> suchar]
<szymon_g> no co ty? ja myslalem ze to cos nowego jest
<szymon_g> ;)
<winter> to po co pokazujesz filmiki które już większość widziała prawdopodobnie
<Mhrok> bry
<szymon_g> witaj
<Mhrok> jestem na ubu z pena :o
<spass> ===3 - -
<szymon_g> zegnam
<lisu> re
<Wizard> sup
<winter> soup
<Ozil> elo
<Wizard> XIII.Stoleti - Candyman (Ztraceni v Karpatech)
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> PoKrAk: zyjesz jeszcze? czy juz ugotowany na twardo?
<PoKrAk> pol na pol spie
<lisu> PoKrAk: poinstalowałek skurwiela na tym raidzie
<lisu> poinstalowałem*
<foreste> czesc
<buharin> mam pytanie ile rejestrów posiada procesor Intel Core Duo?
<buharin> bo jest napisane ze niby 64 ale nie wszystkie mozna wykorzystac nie jestem pewien
<lisu> PoKrAk: wkurzylem sie lekko mówiąc, wydarłem bebechy z serwa, poskładałem od nowa, kurde chodzi... a i cd złoma wymieniłem, bo to chyba jego wina byla
<PoKrAk> czyli moge powiedziec A NIE MOWIŁEM :P
<lisu> co nie mówiłes?
<PoKrAk> ze trza od nowa wsio porobic
<lisu> a no mówiłeś, ale o macierzy, a ja to zastosowałem do ogółu
<PoKrAk> stare sprzety wymagaja kopa ostrego
<PoKrAk> a ty dyski podłączone do macierzy robiłeś ??
<PoKrAk> myslałem ze odłanczałeś je od niej
<lisu> przy okazji pociąłem się na tych p*** blaszkach, ale czysciutki i nowiutki - skurwiel cd złom poszedł do kosza.
<PoKrAk> i looz
<lisu> PoKrAk: wszystko rozbebeszyłęm łącznie z dyskami, biosami resetami, baterii tylko nie ruszałem ;) wszystkie pci poszły (w zasadzie jedna), dyski wentylatory, ale podejrzewam cd złoma, ze robił jajca
<PoKrAk> i kurz
<lisu> pewnie kurz w cd złomie, bo jak odpaliłem na nowym cd, to w 15 minut sie skurwiel zainstalował
<PoKrAk> oki czas sie zwijac c u
<lisu> nara
<winter> có
<onedeep69> czesc
<m477_> witam po przerwie
<Matan[M]> bry
<winter> o/
<m477_> o/
<winter> m477_: powinieneś zmienić nicka na jeckyl-hyde
<winter> albo coś w ten deseń
<m477_> czemu
<winter> nie wiesz kim byli jeckyl i hyde?
<m477_> nie :(
<winter> :-(
<m477_> Jeckyll & Hyde to duet DJ pochodzący z Holandii :|
<winter> sruet
<winter> :-(
<m477_> no i co?
<m477_> jaki to ma zwiazek
<winter> co i co
<m477_> winterow stop
<m477_> sto
<m477_> :)
<winter> :-(
<m477_> ;-)
<winter> faktycznie masz gimbusowe odruchy
<m477_> ;d
 * spass wzdycha
<m477_> winter syneczku, co Ty pleciesz
<winter> nie rozumiesz mnie
<winter> a ja ciebie tak
<m477_> wytlumacz mi ;-(
<winter> nie :-(
<m477_> ;-(
<winter> :-((
<m477_> jak to
<winter> zostały mi dwa pety -.-
<m477_> petabajty ;o
<winter> i na jutro nic
<winter> będę na głodzie chyba latał
<m477_> walnij paczke antidolu
<winter> LoL
<m477_> ;D ?
<winter> kodeina i parol
<m477_> ;)
<winter> to trzeba najpierw rozdzielić
<m477_> ekstrakcje sie robi
<winter> nie chcę wiedzieć
<m477_> ;-)
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/kzw0h.jpg
<spass> ma kto podrzucić deb'a ekg2 32bit z wkompilowanym gygy ?
<winter> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=ekg&searchon=names&section=all&suite=squeeze-backports ??
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3phk7cq> (at packages.debian.org)
<winter> spass: ^^^
<spass> winter: właśnie sprawdzam
<spass> a coś pod ubu ?
<spass> w sensie... co by się z zależnościami nie ścierać
<spass> winter: ^^^
<winter> dpkg mówi, że czegoś brakuje?
<spass> ta
<winter> czego
<winter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ekg&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3f4rz83> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<winter> jak na mnie to paczki są w repo
<spass> z trzech paczek, a tamte paczki jeszcze innych, których nie ma w wymaganych wersjach
<winter> to masz problem
<winter> możeszto zrobić slackware way
<winter> o ile nie będzie konfliktów
<spass> hmm olać
<spass> wrócę z roboty, to się pospuszczam nad tym wiecej :)
<winter> :-)
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/screen-2011-05-31-17-13.png
<winter> ja bym tapetę zmienił. ale poza tym fajne
<winter> co to za de?>
<winter> czy też wm
<en0x> jak mozna na tak malej rozdzialce pracowac :(
<Dreadlish> o/
<DaZ> cienkie to strasznie >:
<en0x> co cienkie?
<en0x> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/Screen_shot_2011-03-22_at_9.17.50_PM.png to moje ladniej wyglada
<en0x> :P
<winter> wiertarka u sąsiada musi być
<winter> en0x: i co, myślisz kompletnie inaczej?
<en0x> indeeed
<winter> nyan nyan
<winter> rawr
<wojtex> czesc Wam
<wojtex> chce kupic jakiegos geforce z serii 9 i zastanawiam sie nad ta aukcja:
<wojtex> http://allegro.pl/sparkle-geforce-9800-gt-512-gdr3-pci-e-i1633340549.html
<wojtex> w necie jest bardzo malo o tym SPARKLE.. i tu moje pytanie: czy ta karta wydajnosciowo jest podobna do innych GF 9800 GT?
<Dreadlish> 9800gt działa
<Dreadlish> nie oczekuj żeby ci blek szrots poszedł na full detalach
<wojtex> nie wiem co to blek szorts, ale wiem na co stac karty Geforce 9xxx, wiec niczego nie oczekuje ;-)
<wojtex> chodzi mi tylko o tego konkretnego SPARKLE...
<foreste> Dreadlish: mial na  mysli cod black oops ;p
<wojtex> aha :P nie gram w takie gry ;-)
<Dreadlish> to wszystko to jedno i to samo
<Dreadlish> tylko z inną płytką i chłodzeniem
<totalizator> wojtex: też chcę kupić 9800, ale poluję na gtx+ bo starszej chyba nie warto; sam Sparkle powinien być ok, ale nie ma informacji ile karta była używana i czy była kręcona
<foreste> j a na gf 7600gs gralem  cod4 demo ;p
<wojtex> tak tak tego sparkle jednak odpuscilem, bo na 2. zdjeciu widac rdze... :P
<wojtex> i mysla nad tym: http://allegro.pl/geforce-9800gtx-512mb-256bit-ddr3-gainward-i1635013174.html
<Dreadlish> byle by to nie był gigabyte ...
<Dreadlish> ani palit
<wojtex> dlaczego
<wojtex> :>
<Dreadlish> palit - chuyowa firma w ogóle
<Dreadlish> gigabyte - firma z jarającymi wszystko radiatorami
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej przy serii 9 geforca ;d
<en0x> [;
<wojtex> hehe ja na grafe i tak zawsze dodaje dodatkowy wiatrak chassis
<en0x> po wal?
<wojtex> zeby sie nie grzala
<Dreadlish> ja wrzucam accelero s1 i 3 zephyry :)
<foreste> http://allegro.pl/galaxy-geforce-9600gt-512mb-256bit-ddr3-okazja-i1628799827.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3n2rufa> (at allegro.pl)
<en0x> nie mial bym co robic tylko zakladac ekstra wiatrak
<wojtex> zalozylem w 5 minut
<foreste> to  biesz ;p
<wojtex> troche drogo :P
<totalizator> dla mnie dodatkowe wiatraki w obudowie to mus, bez nich to jak chodzenie w lateksowych gaciach latem
<foreste> http://allegro.pl/karta-graficzna-i1628607887.html
<foreste> ja obudo we mam otwarta ;p
<wojtex> no mus, mus. wez tu graj latem w cokolwiek bez dodatkowego chlodzenia to i do 100 temp. pewnie moze dojsc
<totalizator> foreste: to masz fatalny (żaden) obiego powietrza i się grzeje bardziej
<foreste> bo zamonntowalem 5 wentylatorow na obudowe
<wojtex> foreste: jeden minus - niesprawdzony sprzedawca.
<wojtex> a co myslicie o tym: http://allegro.pl/geforce-9600gt-512mb-ddr3-256bit-wysylka-gratis-i1629395003.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ep8vn6> (at allegro.pl)
<foreste> huczalo jak f16 ;p
<totalizator> wojtex: no ja o zgrozo mam grafę w wersji silent, bez dodatkowych wiatraków zagrzała mi się raz do coś koło 105 stopni i zwątpiłem
<totalizator> wojtex: i czemu takich rupieci szukasz?
<foreste> ja tez mam silent
<wojtex> budzet?
<foreste> ale dalem dodadkowy kreciolek ;p
<totalizator> za 200 zł dostaniesz 9800gtx+ czyli gt250
<wojtex> no tak wyzej tez podalem linka do 9800gtx ale bez plusa
<foreste> a ile zre gf 9800gt ?
<totalizator> czego?
<foreste> pradu ;p
<Dreadlish> mało
<foreste> 100 ?
<wojtex> zasilacz 400 W nawet powinien starczyc
<Dreadlish> ja mam hd4850 i mam w dhupie wszelkie nvidie
<foreste> a to ile 7600gs zre :P
<totalizator> http://www.benchmark.pl/zestawienie_gpu.html tu wszystko znadziesz
<totalizator> Dreadlish: a ja raz próbowałem Ati na Linuksie i już więcej nie wrócę
<Dreadlish> totalizator: 9200se?
<foreste> cpu 400mhz i ram 400mhz ;p
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> gpu
<totalizator> Dreadlish: ?
<Dreadlish> bo tak zawsze wygląda "ati na linuksie" wielkich hejterów ati
<wojtex> a obiektywnie jakie sa wady NV?
<totalizator> Dreadlish: nic nie mam do Ati poza własnymi problemami ze sterami, ale to było dawno i na dzień dzisiejszy możliwe, że nie prawda
<totalizator> wydaje mi się, że Nvidia ma lepsze wsparcie na Linuksie, jak się mylę to niech mnie ktoś poprawi
<foreste> ooooooooooooo
<foreste> 27wat xd
<foreste> .moja ;d
<wojtex> totalizator: to jest prawda ;)
<wojtex> miedzy 9800 gt a 9800 gtx nie ma duzej roznicy, wiec nie wiem czy sie oplaca brac gtx
<totalizator> nie ma? o_O
<Dreadlish> totalizator: wsparcie nvidii na linuksie oceniłem po 9600gt u kolegi
<Dreadlish> i nie jest źle :D
<wojtex> wg tego zestawienia gpu nie ma
<Dreadlish> ale wg mnie nvidia robi średnie karty za większą cene
<Dreadlish> bo ma "markientink"
<totalizator> ah, bo ja mówię o gtx+
<wojtex> 9800gt: 5210, 9800gtx+: 6240
<wojtex> a roznica w cenie kilka dych zapewne
<gjm> .
<totalizator> no to już kwestie indywidualne
<wojtex> taa ;-)
<Dreadlish> poza tym to sie nawet potwierdza w testach np u mnie przy liczeniu hashów ;D
<blessjah_> BlessJah: halo?
<wojtex> jah bless poland
<BlessJah> wojtex: i had problems with high delays, now everything seems to be ok
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: gadaj po polsku zasrańcu jeden :D
<Dreadlish> nie udawaj angola
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: oh, sorry thought it's english channel
<BlessJah> tfu
<wojtex> hahaha
<BlessJah> wojtex z tym poland wyjechał, to pomyślałem że na jakiś angielski wskoczyłem
<wojtex> dza Cie pokarze
<BlessJah> hilightnęło mnie a miałem problemy z połączeniem
<wojtex> :)
<wojtex> BlessJah: jakiej muzy sluchasz :>
<BlessJah> wojtex: zgadnij, masz 3 szanse
<wojtex> BlessJah: techno
<EsmD> metal!
<Dreadlish> techno sux
<foreste> rock ;p
<Dreadlish> dubstep (dupasrep) sux
<Dreadlish> metal może być
<Dreadlish> rock \m/
<Dreadlish> ale reggae to nic nie pobije :D
<Dreadlish> no może ska :D
<Dreadlish> albo punk
<Dreadlish> ale to rzadkie przypadki :D
<BlessJah> EsmD: blacha stalowa cięta szlifierką kątową?
<wojtex> reggae potrafi tylko dub pobic
<EsmD> BlessJah: koscielnych?
<foreste> *ja slucham techno house trace ;p
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tego co matan czyli jakiegoś gówna symfonicznego?
<EsmD> muzyka wykonywana przez orkiestry symfoniczne jest fpyte
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> ale to co matan słucha to jest gówno :D
<wojtex> najlepsza muzyka jest z keygenow do gier
<foreste> rock tez gowno jest ;p
<BlessJah> wszyscy padliście, ale z reggae byliście blisko, tak blisko że moge nawet uznać
<wojtex> :-)
<Dreadlish> foreste: znalazł się słuchacz wszelkiej łupanki przy któ¶ej subwoofer rozwala bo autor nie potrafi nic więcej
<BlessJah> wojtex: masz zarejestrowanego nicka?
<wojtex> mialem ale zmienilem na wojtex i juz nie mam :P
<foreste> nie cierpie jak malpy dra sie i machaja metrowymi kudlami ;p
<Dreadlish> a ja nie cierpie łomotu w środku nocy
<wojtex> co w tym zlego?
<foreste> to nwet fajne ;)
<foreste> bum bum bum cym cym xd
<foreste>  xdanie jakies pierdzace gitary
<foreste> a nie **
<Dreadlish> łomot w środku nocy to może być na dyskotece
<Dreadlish> a nie jakieś
<Dreadlish> "ŁO PATRZ JAKI SE SUB KUPIŁEM - ZARA PUSZCZE JAKIEŚ MEGA ZAYABISTE TEHNO I BEDZIE ŁUPANIE"
<wojtex> techno to uczta dla duszy ^^
<BlessJah> techno to to z basami?
<BlessJah> dobre na problemy z jelitami
<EsmD> ignoranci :P
<EsmD> do podgatunkow techno sie tez zalicza np. trance, a tam basow nie ma, lub sa rzadko
<wojtex> techno to taki elektroniczny dubstep
<Dreadlish> DUBSTEP == gówno mojej babci
<BlessJah> EsmD: basy dobre są na jelita, pomagają się wypróżnić
<EsmD> BlessJah: jak chce sie wyproznic to ide do kibla i cisne az wycisne, nie widze w tym problemu :P
<EsmD> a jak jednak jest,to ide po cos mietowego lub do lekarza
<EsmD> *szedlbym, bo u lekarza dawno nie byem :/
<foreste> xd
<foreste> ale temat xd
<SeViq> znowuuu :(
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<EsmD[AFK]> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> co znowu?
<SeViq> `pong
<SeViq> ;d
<Wizard> boże, jaki jestem zmęczony
<TheNumb> Znacie jakiś sklep gdzie można dorwać używane terminale? :<
<TheNumb> Najlepiej z wysyłką...
<SeViq> o.0
<SeViq> 0.o
<BlessJah> terminale?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: thin clienty
<BlessJah> no
<TheNumb> Na mały serwerek.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dołączam się do prośby :D
<BlessJah> coś razem kręcicie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko mi trza na router =.=
<Dreadlish> pozbyłem się srajboksa
<Dreadlish> a pentagram długo nie pociągnie
<maf2> witam
<maf2> Próbuję skonfigurować public_html dla apacha problem w tym że jak dam localhost/~mojnick to wyskakuje You don't have permission to access /~mojnick on this server
<Dreadlish> chmod +x ~
<Dreadlish> chmod +x ~/public_html
<Dreadlish> i masz permissiony
<maf2> sprawdze
<maf2> Dreadlish: -rwxrwxr-x  to są moje uprawnienia dla pliku public_html. Zrobiłem to co napisałeś i dalej to samo
<Dreadlish> a restartowałeś apacha?
<maf2> tak
<Dreadlish> powiedzieć ci rade która nic nie wnosi?
<maf2> no powiedz
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj lighttpd
<maf2> wolałbym to skonfigurować
<maf2> :)
<Dreadlish> ale apach jest *bloated*
<Dreadlish> lighttpd i nginx są *indie*
<maf2> nieszkodzi walczę z apache i już
<maf2> może ktoś inny pomoże ?:)
<Dreadlish> NightWish`: o/
<maf2> Próbuję skonfigurować public_html dla apacha problem w tym że jak dam localhost/~mojnick to wyskakuje You don't have permission to access /~mojnick on this server
<maf2> pomocy :)
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: znalazłeś coś z tymi terminalami?
<Ozil> maf
<Ozil> chmod 777 /home/user/public_html
<foreste> re ;p
<maf2> Ozil: nie pomogło niestety
<Ozil> hym
<maf2> ano :(
<Ozil> a w konfiguracji apacha dobrze podałeś katalog ?
<maf2> chyba tak
<maf2> Ozil: w sites-available ?
<maf2> Ozil: czy w sites-enabled
<Ozil> w pierszym
<Ozil> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=120154
<maf2> no to dałem /home/maf2/public_html
<maf2> zerkam
<Ozil> przeczytaj i porównaj
<maf2> wszystko tak robiłem jak opisane
<Ozil> a ja osobiście instaluje z tego ale bardzie roższezone funkcje posiada
<Ozil> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133109
<maf2> znam ten opis
<maf2> ale to nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu :)
<Ozil> dodałeś poprawnie tego usera
<maf2> w site-available ?
<maf2> to chyba tak
<BananusM> hej
<Ozil> sudo a2enmod userdir
<maf2> hej
<maf2> to dałem
<Ozil> na pastebin wrzuć konfiguracje apacha
<Ozil> a avalible
<maf2> moment juz daje
<Ozil> sorki rozłączyło mnie
<BananusM> mam proble z pisanie do pliku w /sys. Jak pisze do niego uzywajac echo '1' > plik to wszystko dziala normalnie. Jakkolwiek kiedy pisze do niego uzywajac open() i write() w pythone to wartosc zapisuje sie do pliku po czym po jakiejs sekudzie resetuje sie z powrotem do zera. ma ktos jakis pomysl co takiego robi echo ze to dziala?
<maf2> Ozil: http://pastebin.com/HGdK65KS
<Ozil> powiem ci tak porównam to jutro ze swoimi konfiguracjami jak wruce do domu i ci powiem co trzeba zmienić
<Ozil> ale obstaje z uprawnieniami
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-01
<maf2> Ozil: o której będziesz ?
<maf2> to wpadne tu
<maf2> mniej wiecej
<Ozil> przea dokument root dopisz
<Ozil> <Directory
<Ozil> i restart apache
<Ozil> i ?
<Ozil> podziałało ?
<Ozil> jak zmianiałeś w avalible to zmień i a enablet
<foreste> aktulizował ktos kde 4.6 na debian sid ?
<maf2> Ozil: tak to napisałeś że nie bardzo wiem co zrobić . Wklej mi ten plik swój
<maf2> porównam
<Ozil> <VirtualHost *:80>
<Ozil>    ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
<Ozil>    
<Ozil>    # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
<Ozil>    # alert, emerg.
<Ozil>    LogLevel warn
<Ozil> sudo nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Ozil> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data *
<Ozil> i to na końcu
<Ozil> http://localhost/index.php
<Ozil> to tyle
<maf2> no zobacze dzięki
<Ozil> nie mam nic więcej u siebie
<Ozil> znaczy przy sobie
<Ozil> ale jutro dam ci kompletne configi odnośnie tego serwera lamp
<maf2> ok
<maf2> będe cię wypatrywał :)
<Ozil> chyba że jak chesz to daj dostęmp przez ssh to ci spojrze
<foreste> Ozil:  chyba wiesz ze nie wkleja sie tu zawartosci ?
<maf2> nie dzięki
<Ozil> tak wiem
<Ozil> ale to tak na szybko wybaczcie chlopaki
<maf2> wolę sam popróbować
<maf2> :)
<foreste> ja opem nie jestem ;p
<maf2> to do jutra bo chyba ci się dzisiaj spieszy
<maf2> albo do dzisiaj raczej :P
<foreste> ale mnie sciga sie zato ;p
<Ozil> no raczej już do dzisiaj ale po południu
<Ozil> łap mnie po 18
<maf2> ok
<Ozil> narka ziomale
<maf2> pa
<maf2> dobrnoc
<Misiur> cześć
<Misiur> jak mogę zabić wszystkie procesy, gdy killall nie działa?
<NightWish`> reboot now ;d
<lisu> re
<m477_> o/
<Dreadlish> nom
<lisu> kurde, ale coś ciśnienie poleciało, mało nie usne na klawiszach
<Dreadlish> u mnie jest 26 stopni - tzn. że na polu zimno
<Dreadlish> na dodatek irssi mi sie scrashowało
<lisu> rano cieplucho, a teraz wyglądam przez peryskop i leje
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś logi na ten kanał?
<lisu> w temacie są
<lisu> `ircstats
<lisu> `g ircstats #ubuntu-pl
<Przekliniak> lisu: ubuntu - Chat Rooms on IRC - Ubuntu, Linux - irc.netsplit.de: <http://irc.netsplit.de/chat/ubuntu.php?num=10>
<Dreadlish> mam
<lisu> wtf
<lisu> ?
<lisu> nvm
<Dreadlish> ale nie o to mi chodziło ;d
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> lenny do kiedy ma wsparcie?
<lisu> `g lenny support
<Przekliniak> lisu: Debian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian>
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> re
<lisu> kłeszczyn: czy mozliwe jest podpięcie samby do serwera na windows 2003, tak, aby uwierzytelniać ludzi w domenie win 2003?
<spass> na 99% tak
<spass> http://banita.pl/konf/smbdomenaunix.html
<spass> lisu: ^^
<spass> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_%26_Active_Directory
<lisu> thx, to juz czytałem, czyli odpowiadając sam sobie. mozna.
<Filar> Bry
<Filar> Gdzie znajduje sie plik z konfiguracja monitorow?
<lisu> Filar: /dev/null
<lisu> hehe, taki joke mały
<Filar> :)
<lisu> nie ma takiego pliku.
<lisu> kurde za gorąco, zmykam o/
<Filar> Hm... Mam taki blad: "Nie mozna zastosowac zachowanej konfiguracji dla monitorow. Clad w wwierszu 1 przy znaku 1. Dokument jest pusty lub zawiera tylko spacje."
<Filar> W google nie widze rozwiazania
<Filar> Blad*, nie Clad
<spass> co odpalasz, że masz taki komunikat ?
<Filar> gnome
<spass> jakie ubu ?
<Filar> A jak powiem, to mnie nie wywalicie? :)
<spass> 7.04 ? :D
<Filar> Nie ubu - Arch
<spass> heh
<spass> obrazisz się jak powiem, żeś chyba kanał pomylił ? :D
<Filar> Na kanale archa jakos nie skorzy do pomocy ludzie
<Filar> Wywnioskowalem, ze zasada naprawy bedzie podobna wiec zapytalem tu
<spass> tam pewnie wszyscy mają ubu... tutaj chyba nikt :)
<Filar> Znaczy tu nie mam czego szukac?
<spass> zobacz /var/log/xorg cośtam
<spass> może tam coś będzie pisać
<Filar> dobra, sprawdze, brb
<kamil_> W logach xorga wszystko w porzadku.
<filar> sorry za nick
<lisu> kurde u was też taki skwar?
 * spass ma klimę... (w serwerowni też) :)
<spass> ...i w aucie.
 * lisu nie ma klimy w domu ;/
<spass> a zimne piwo ?
 * lisu poza tym w aucie tez ma i w serwerowni też ma
<spass> :)
<lisu> właśnie mam obok zimne piwo
<spass> i pewnie przyjechałeś autem... o nieszczęście...
<lisu> taka "spocona" buteleczka zimnego piwka
<lisu> spass: ja juz po pracy
<lisu> w domu juz
<lisu> http://gdziejestburza.pl/
<lisu> ale w centrum napierdziela x)
<spass> będzie więcej wejść na mojego bloga...
<spass> zawsze przed i po burzy odwiedziny mi skaczą w kosmos
<lisu> spass: odwiedziny?
<spass> nom... posta o fotografowaniu burzy napisałem chyba w 2008 roku
<lisu> ja nie pisałem posta, ale czasami fotografuję wyładowania
<lisu> ba... jak tylko mam okazję, to zapodaje foto w okno i jazda
<spass> `g fotografowanie burzy
<Przekliniak> spass: Jak fotografować burzę i pioruny – krótki poradnik dla fotografa ...: <http://tinyurl.com/44xg6wg>
<spass> nawet się wypozycjonowało
<spass> ja też cykam jak mam okazje
<lisu> fajny layout strony
<spass> ale statywu nie mam teraz i muszę kombinować
<lisu> ja mam 2 statywy, ale i tak tylko z najmniejszego korzystam, bo duży nieporęczny
<lisu> spass: http://tinyurl.com/3jkg3hx
<foreste> czesc ;d
<Dreadlish> o/
<Quintasan> Cześć
<DaZ> jou.
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave
<winter> o/
<Diabelko> -BenedyktXVI czy BenedyktXVI? Oto jest pytanie
<Quintasan> Nie możesz mieć ujemnej osoby bo to by znaczyło, że jest martwy
<Diabelko> A to Ty w duchy nie wierzysz?
<Quintasan> Nie bardzo
<Diabelko> Poza tym ujemny to raczej zjawa, bo martwy to byłoby 0
<Nerihsa> urojony :?
<Diabelko> Wniosek? Istnieje 50% prawdopodobieństwo, że mamy zbiorowego haluna. :D
<BlessJah> Diabelko: skad wiesz ze zbiorowego?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: moze my ci sie tylko snimy?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: wymysliles sobie niewidzialnych przyjaciol
<BlessJah> rownie chorych, co ty sam
<BlessJah> zeby sobie tlumaczyc
<BlessJah> zbiora halucynacja, dobre sobie
<winter> ja czasami śmieję się do monitora
<winter> i rozmawiam z ludźmi za pośrednictwem komputer
<winter> jestem nienormalny?
<BlessJah> winter: idź się ogolić
<BlessJah> winter: o której wraca?
<winter> BlessJah: 1. mam brodę
<BlessJah> ooo
<winter> 2. jutro wieczorem
<BlessJah> buahahaha
<BlessJah> no to masz jeszcze czas
<winter> ale teraz mam na pieńku ze starszymi
<winter> i nie wiem czy coś kasy wyciągnę
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> winter: ile masz lat?
<winter> 25 ;-P
<BlessJah> id od starych kase ciagniesz?
<winter> tak.
<BlessJah> idź pan panie
<winter> ;-P
<BlessJah> do 40 w kark ci będą dyszeć?
<winter> nie no
<winter> ajk znajdę pracę
<winter> to będę pracował
<BlessJah> wyższe masz?
<winter> ale na razie lipa
<winter> a co ty, z policji jesteś?
<winter> abw?
<BlessJah> TwojaStara
<m477_> pieknie
<EsmD> piekna stara?
<m477_> tak
<lisu> o/
<lisu> kto robi statsy na ircstats ubunt pl?
<BlessJah> kto ma na mnie ignore?
<lisu> BlessJah: nie ja.
<lisu> BlessJah: kto tu te statsy nadzoruje?
<lisu> nie wiesz czasem?
<kklimonda^> wątpię
<BlessJah> Stirlitz chyba
<kklimonda^> o?
<kklimonda^> no popatrz :)
<BlessJah> tak
<kklimonda^> ale coś nie do końca zdają się działać
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: działają
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: i generowały się w marcu ;)
<BlessJah> są tworzone na podstawie logów Stirlitz, a ten ma na mnie ignore
<lisu> kklimonda^: a ciul wie, ostatnie parze 7 marca.
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> no to tak, nie dzialaja
<BlessJah> co nie zmienia faktu ze wg moich ostatnich obliczen powinienem zajac 4 miejsce
<kklimonda^> fajne obliczenia masz ;)
<lisu> BlessJah: chyba od konca. ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: 40k linii?
<BlessJah> grepowałem tylko logi
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: to kiedy on cię zignorował? ;)
<BlessJah> zaraz sprawdzimy
<BlessJah> kiedy osiagnalem wynik 8700
<lisu> e no to co to za obiektywne logi, to ciul jest a nie statsy
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: w 2009 roku
<BlessJah> 15029
<lisu> BlessJah: ty masz logi z 2009?
<lisu> lol
<BlessJah> od maja
<foreste> lol
<lisu> kurde, ja nie mam z tamtego tygodnia, bo czysciuche robiłem
<foreste> to wazy jeden 1gb ;p
<foreste> chyba ;p
<lisu> błe, ja tam baze mam 1GiB
<BlessJah> foreste: 150 megabajtow
<foreste> xd
<BlessJah> z czego 70 mega #ubuntu-pl
<lisu> ale chyba dropnę co nieco,  tzn, przeniosę w odmęty archiwum
<BlessJah> lisu: ja tego nawet nie kompresowalem
<lisu> ja tam trzymam na gzipie roczne, łatwiej później na dvd zgrać 1 plik
<BlessJah> zgrywasz logi na dvd?
 * lisu drapie sie po glowie, w zasadzie *.sql tez mozna latwo zgrac na dvd
<lisu> BlessJah: jak jest wymóg taki, zeby przez 5 lat trzymac to co zrobic
<BlessJah> lisu: logi???
<lisu> yap
<BlessJah> znaczy nie mowisz o ircowych logach
<lisu> teraz nie
<BlessJah> ja tam kopie calego home trzymam na oddzielnym serwerze
 * DaZ jest hardkor i nic nie kopiuje
<BlessJah> backup
<BlessJah> DaZ: ty jestes w tej drugiej grupie
<lisu> DaZ: należy do osób, które zaczną robić kopie... wkrótce.
<DaZ> nope
<DaZ> conajwyzej te wazniejsze rzeczy i smieszne kotki trzymam na dropboksie, a reszta sobie trwa
<lisu> daz trzyma wsio w chmurce.
<foreste> testowal ktos kde 4.6 na debianie sid ?
<lisu> foreste: nope.
 * DaZ testował juz 4.7
<DaZ> taki jestem fajny
<foreste> z repoz sida ?
<DaZ> ze ja? >;
<BlessJah> gentoo
<lisu> kto ma gentoo... ten nie ma dziewczyny
<foreste> gentoo
<foreste> mhm
<Dreadlish> gentoo!
<Dreadlish> sorry - ja mam gentoo i ją znalazłem
<foreste> mialem sabayon
<BlessJah> lisu: tak
<foreste> ale to namnie system xd
<BlessJah> laski lecą na archa
<lisu> ja miałem gentoo, miałem dziewczyne, nie mam gentoo, nie mam dziewczyny... wyjątek od reguły? ! ? (hmyyy?)
<foreste> nie*
<Dreadlish> LD
<Dreadlish> gentoo ftw
<Dreadlish> jak sie kompilują xy można wyrwać gdzieś dziewczyne :D
<lisu> good point.... pod warunkiem, ze masz P2 bez mmx x)
<foreste> emerge 300mb ram zarlo ;p
<foreste> tzn nakladka ;p
<Dreadlish> lisu: ja zarzucam xorga i mam 3h z głowy
<foreste> w pythonie
<Dreadlish> gdziekolwiek
<BlessJah> bo to jest tak panowie
<BlessJah> najlepiej miec i zone i kochanke
<BlessJah> jak zona mysli ze jestes u kochanki
<BlessJah> a kochanka mysli ze jestes u zony
<BlessJah> to mozesz w spokoju kompilowac jajko
<lisu> Dreadlish: tylko 3 h baraszkujesz z dziewką?
<foreste> ;P
<Dreadlish> lisu: a czy ja mówie że o to chodzi?
<Dreadlish> do kina pójść or sth
<foreste> jezu chozy na glowe ;p
<lisu> Dreadlish: a później szybki numerek, bo konczy sie kompilowac x)
<BlessJah> lisu: na wiecej nie starca mu kasy?
<Dreadlish> :D
<foreste> zycie wedlug gentoo ;p
<lisu> hehehe
<lisu> cóż tak też można, jak sie ma dziewczyne ;>
 * lisu nawet zimnego piwa nie ma ;/
<lisu> z tym wyjątkiem, ze zimne piwo mozna sobie kupic, a dziewczyne w sumie tez, tyle ze piwo za 3 zł, a dziewczyne za 300 x)
<foreste> wszystkich gentowcow wsadzic do psycho ;p
<foreste> jak bym zyl wedlig debiana bym zwariowal ;p
<lisu> foreste: postawiłeś kiedyś domenę nt/AD na gentoo?
<foreste> nie ;]
<foreste> ale serwery na debianie ustawialem ;]
<lisu> a widzisz, dobry serwer to wyłączony serwer x)
<lisu> inaczej problemy same ... niekiedy
<foreste> dobre xd
<Caemyr> lisu: raczej AD 2000
<Matan[M]> bry
<soee> jak moge za pomoca temrinal zaimportowac plik sql do bazy na localhoscie?
<Wizard> sqlplus / as sysdba i potem @pliik
<kklimonda^> (lepsza odpowiedź to "zależy od bazy" ;))
<Wizard> ej, strzelałem
<Wizard> w najbardziej prawdopodobny przypadek :>
<dudi> witam:)
<dudi> Dreadlish, jesteś może gotów na rundę drugą potyczki z broadcom?
<Wizard> cześć dudi
<Wizard> a jaki broadcom?
<dudi> bcm4313
<Wizard> mieliście kiedyś tak, że zainstalowaliście sobie shella jakiegoś, ustawiliście go chsh, a potem go przypadkiem przy okazji wywaliliście? :>
<Wizard> dudi: czekaj, zerknę jaki mam
<dudi> niby wszystko jest jest a mimo wszystko czegoś nie ma
<Wizard> Wireless Card Firmware Version: Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.25.8)
<Wizard> no to kurde, u mnie działa tak: b43fwcutter zainstalowałem i sterownik b43
<Dudi> mam
<Dudi> znaczy
<Wizard> i co nie działa?
<Dudi> pierwszy jest
<Dudi> sterownik też
<Dudi> ale jakiegoś modułu nie było
<Wizard> hmm… co masz za sprzęt? Apple?
<Dudi> Tohsiba
<Dudi> Toshiba*
<Wizard> dobra, zrób lsmod | grep -i b43
<Dudi> przez dodatkowe sterowniki nie działa, a ndiswrapper się zawiesza przy instalowaniu
<Wizard> po pierwsze, to sprawdź, czy twoja karta jest obsługiwana
<Wizard> lspci i jedziesz na linuxwireless.org, czy jakoś tak
<Dudi> jest
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> więc po co ci ndiswrapper? :>
<Dudi> bo przez dodatkowe sterowniki nie działa
<Wizard> z ndiswrapperem ci nie pomogę
<Wizard> jeśli chodzi o b43 to konfigurowałem to już na parę sposobów pod różbymi systemami
<Dudi> gdy robię lsmod | grep -i b43
<Dudi> nic nie wyskakuje
<Wizard> o, to źle
<Wizard> powinno
<Dudi> ok jak to zdobyć?
<Dudi> no ale najdziwniejsze jest to że pod usb live chodziło
<Wizard> modprobe b43
<Dudi> http://pastebin.com/jqCTBWDK
<Dudi> pamiętam że też edytowałem te black listy
<Dudi> echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.info
<Dudi> takim właśnie poleceniem
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> Dudi: TY ZAINSTALOWAŁEŚ STA?
<Dudi> pokaż mi polecenie a powiem Ci czy zainstalowałem :)
<Dudi> a no znalazłem je w takiej postacihttp://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Dudi> ale nie opanowałem jeszcze umiejętności instalowania za pomocą taki poleceń jak "make","install"
<Dudi> ale ale bardzo chętnie opanuję
<Dudi> :)
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> nie instaluj sta
<Dreadlish> to sie tylko pieprzy na 4313
<Dreadlish> to taki brzydki *bloat* że sam *broadshit* powinien sie wstydzić
<Dudi> no dobra nie istalowałem tego
<Dudi> zaczyna mi brakować pomysłów
<Dudi> znalazłem jeszcze coś takieg
<Dudi> takiego* http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<Dudi> tyle ze takich folderów "firmware" nie mam więc
<Wizard> o_O
<Dreadlish> Dudi: a co masz w /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<Dreadlish> wklej na pastebina
<Dudi> http://pastebin.com/r42uGLBT
<Dudi> i jak?
<Dudi> Dreadlish, po co było to wywołanie?
<Dudi> jebnięta karta taka sytuacja pokazuje że trzeba patrzeć co się kupuje i z czym jest kompatybilne
<Wizard> hmm, albo myśleć, jak się przekleja polecenia z neta ;D
<Wizard> wywal b43 z blacklisty
<Wizard> próbowałeś jockeyem, czy jak się to nazywa?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: b43 z tym N I E   W S P Ó Ł P R A C U J E
<Dreadlish> do tego jest brcm80211/brcmsmac
<Dreadlish> sta posysa na całej lini bo segfaultuje
<Wizard> :S
<Dreadlish> a te blacklisty to wywalić w pochybel
<przemyslaw> witam
<Wizard> cześć przemyslaw
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@asus ~]$ lspci | grep Net
<Dreadlish> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@asus ~]$ lsmod | grep brcm
<Dreadlish> brcmsmac              553492  0
<przemyslaw> mógłbym prosić o pomoc w instalacji modemu broadcom BCM 4313
<przemyslaw> ??
<Dudi> xD
<Dreadlish> s/modemu/karty/
<Dreadlish> kolejny do brcma
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> wywalcie to ubuntu wrzućcie se debiana
<Dudi> no to przemyslaw możemy sobie piątkę przybić:D
<Dreadlish> na nim wszystko śmiga
<Dreadlish> a nie tu - nawet podstawowego sprzętu nie widzi
<przemyslaw> mialem wczesniej linux mint
<przemyslaw> i bwifi smigalo
<Dreadlish> btw. które macie ubu?
<przemyslaw> ale problem byl z iplusem
<Dudi> 11.04
<Dudi> kure jak ja dodawałem do blacklisty
<przemyslaw> 10.10
<Dreadlish> daj modprobe -l | grep brcm
<Dreadlish> ale na pastebina gdzieś
<Wizard> Dreadlish: "zainstalujcie sobie debiana" to nie jest rozwiązanie
<Dudi> ok z/w
<Dreadlish> ale to jest dziwne
<Dreadlish> na debianie działa
<Dreadlish> a tu nie
<Dreadlish> na wszystkim działa
<Dreadlish> a na ubuntu nie
<Dreadlish> wniosek - kompilować kernel :D
<Dreadlish> jak te cioty z shuttleworthem na czele nie potrafią dodać durnego staging modułu do kernela
<Dreadlish> whoops
<Dreadlish> to kanał ubuntu
<dudi> kurde i bez rezultatu
<dudi> jak sprawdzić wesję krenela?
<firemark> dudi: uname -a
<Wizard> Dreadlish: weno im pomóż, a nie narzekasz
<Dreadlish> Wizard: co weno im pomóż - szukałem paczek - firmware zero, openfwwf nie ma, brcm{smac,80211}-firmware też nie ma, modułu jądra też nie ma
<Dreadlish> sta śmierdzi, ndiswrapper nie działa
<Wizard> no to lypa
<Wizard> ale dudi mówił, ze mu w livecd działało
<Dreadlish> ja ci powiem tak - ja ubuntu nie miałem "w ręku" od jakiegoś 0,5 roku
<Dreadlish> tyle co sam poszukałem
<przemyslaw> jest mozliwosc wyciagniecia z linux minta dzialajacego stera??
<m477_> zlapalem komara w locie ;]
<szymon_g> witam
<firemark> ~23:12:17~  m477_ : zlapalem komara w locie ;]
<firemark> m477_: dostałeś acziwenta?
<m477_> tak
<m477_> odblokowalem nowe umiejetnosci
<firemark> :D
<gronx> witam jak sprawdzić który program mi łącze zapycha? coś mi zjada 500KB/s i nei wiem co
<qermit> gronx: iptop ?
<SeViq> os?
<gronx> qermit, iptraf sprawdzam
<gronx> ubu 10.10
<gronx> qermit, niema takiego polecenia
<gronx> qermit, od jakiego to pakietu?
<qermit> nie wiem
<gronx> wychodzi mi na to że conky kłamie mnie z transferem
<firemark> to on jest złodziejem <:
<Dreadlish> no
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-02
<en0x> hmm
<en0x> memtest86 czy memtest86+?
<lisu> powitać
<SeViq> o/
<PoKrAk> jo
<lisu> joł maderfajker o/
<Wizard> cześć
<dudi> Hej
<dudi> dobra zdesperowany zaczynam instalacje STA
<dudi> tyle że przy poleceniu make  wyskakuje "bład 2"
<dudi> http://pastebin.com/6LAKN2A2
<dudi> pomocy mam dość siedzenia na rj45
<DaZ> dobre rj45 jest dobre
<DaZ> :f
<Dudi> ta baardzo
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<fbu> dzien donry
<Wizard> Dudi: coś jest zjebane w tym twoim sterowniku, pewnie api kernela się zmieniło od czasu, kiedy to wydali
<Dudi> jak to rozwiązać?
<Dudi> sam nowego api raczej nie napiszę
<Dudi> wczoraj nawet dla pewności zrobiłem reinstall ubuntu
<Dudi> dupa nic nie pomogło
<Wizard> Dudi: mówiłeś, że w livecd ci działa, prawda li to?
<Misiur> Zapytanie mam: jak kupie na amazonie pare rzeczy to płace cło ~25%?
<PoKrAk> hmmmm gdzie może być zapisane w systemie zeby wysyłało mejla odnośnie tego ze clamav is outdated w /etc/clamav tego nie ma
<Dudi> Wizard, tak
<Dudi> i jeśli chcesz mi zaproponować żebym siedział na live to odpada:P
<lisu> PoKrAk: mejla? ze niby jak?
<PoKrAk> dostałem serwer po gosciu co dotychczas zajmował sie aplikacją na nim i teraz juz tego nie robi
<PoKrAk> a system wysyła teraz mej;la do gro ludzi ze clamav is outdated
<PoKrAk> i chce to wyłączyć
<PoKrAk> hmm phpmailer w zrodle mam
<Wizard> Dudi: może być tak, że coś zjebali w nowszym kernelu ze sterownikiem i dlatego nie działa
<Wizard> chyba, że nie robiłeś update po instalacji
<Dudi> wcześniej robiłem
<Dudi> i dupa
<Dudi> teraz jeszcze się wstrzymałem
<Dudi> i też dupa
<mati75> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<mati75> :D
<PoKrAk> kto zna sie dobrze na moodlu ??
<lisu> lol
<lisu> bimber lol
<lisu> PoKrAk: jak zapytac co to takiego, to domyslisz sie jaka mam wiedze na ten temat ;)
<Dudi> Wizard, instalować wszystkie aktualizacje bez zastanowienia?
<TheNumb> .
 * PoKrAk zagwozdke ot
<PoKrAk> pamietacie taki serial dokumentalny angielski co koleś opowiadał o wpływie jednego wynalazku na drugi co kształtowało historie itp bodajże prowadził go david attenborough
<PoKrAk> jak sie to nazywało
<PoKrAk> zaczynał np od igły a konczył na wojskach francuskich itrp
<moozg> czy ten koleś to nie przypadkiem David Attenborough
<PoKrAk> chyba\
<moozg> a seria po angielsku nie nazywała się czasem "connections"?? Pewny nie jestem, ale tak mi się coś majaczy
<moozg> nie pamiętam jak to po polsku się nazywało
<moozg> ale też oglądałem :)
<moozg> poszukaj tutaj : http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Attenborough#Serie_autorskie
<PoKrAk> wlasnie nie ma tego tu :/
<moozg> no to nie wiem, może to wcale nie ten facet to prowadził
<moozg> Tadaaaam! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_%28TV_series%29
<moozg> nie ten facet
<moozg> James Burke
<PoKrAk> możliwe :D
<PoKrAk> zaraz lookne
<moozg> no masz linka u góry
<moozg> do serialu
<moozg> na wiki
<PoKrAk> ta to ten
<PoKrAk> podobny do davida
<moozg> i też angol :)
<PoKrAk> ciekawe czy dorwe to z napisami po polsku
<moozg> słabo to widzę, ale może znajdziesz bez napisów
<moozg> https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4990510/James_Burke_-_Connections__%28BBC_-_Series_1__2_and_3%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qysz3v> (at thepiratebay.org)
<moozg> byłem szybszy o 1 sekundę :)
<moozg> chyba sam sobie też zassę
<PoKrAk> serial juz znalazłem i zasysam
<moozg> Ale napisów chyba nie znajdziesz
<PoKrAk> obaczym
<PoKrAk> napisów brak :/
<moozg> PoKrAk: mówiłem :(
<moozg> kiedyś w telewizorni leciało, może będzie coś na jakimś jutubie w podłej jakości ale po polsku?
<PoKrAk> po angielskiemu sa mozna by probowac otłumaczyć
<moozg> Poszukuję programu kalendarza, który zapewniałby mi takie coś: byłby prosty, pozwalałby jakoś synchronizować dane przez sieć i nie byłby kombajnem połączonym z pocztą. Czy ktoś zna coś miłego w tym stylu? Uzywałem wcześniej dodatku lightning do thunderbirda, ale teraz okazuje się że jest niekompatybilny z 64 bitową platformą i dupa - przestał działać na nowym systemie.
<Wizard> moozg: ja używam wyrda
<Wizard> ale nie wiem czy on się z czymkolwiek synchronizuje
<Dudi> ilu ludzi jeszcze się tak bawi z broadcom
<lisu> o, nowe statsy się pokazały
<mati75> lisu: where?
<lisu> ircstats.ubuntu.pl
<mati75> właśnie patrze
<mati75> ale mnie nie ma
<mati75> :D
<lisu> mati75: zacznij bluzgac, to napewno sie tam znajdziesz
<TheNumb> Jako kolejny zbananowany? (:
<mati75> lisu: nie dzięki
<TheNumb> Meh, nie dostałem się do czołówki :(
<TheNumb> TheNumb (7107)
<Dudi> Ej ej ja pojawiłem sie w cytacie:D
<PoKrAk> ???
<PoKrAk> a juz widze
<PoKrAk> ja sie nie załapałem :)
<mati75> lecimy ze spamem
<TheNumb> asdfghj
<TheNumb> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> a tam na kij
<Dudi> xD
<PoKrAk> nie mam parcia na szkło
<Dudi> Dobra dobra dosyć swawolenia jak tam sprawa z broadcom?:D
<pajtoniv> 1/names
<pajtoniv> *
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> ogladalem w nocy interfejs win 8 az malo co pozygalem sie xd
<Nerihsa> cool story bro
<PoKrAk> jest juz testowy ??
<foreste> ogladalem yt
<foreste> gosc lysy jak jaja psa demostracje robil to byl clek z ms ;p
<foreste> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
<Dudi> taaa to chyba była prezentacja media center
<dKc> czy programowal ktos kiedys w Haskellu?
 * winter otworzył piwo
<m477_> ;d
<winter> ;d
<winter> ;p
<foreste> za wczesnie na chlanie ;p
<m477_> y
<m477_> ja ide dzisaj na kac vega + kilka setek wczesniej ;]
<SeViq> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<foreste> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<foreste> xd
<foreste> ` iso
<foreste> `iso
<foreste> ;p
<foreste> `dvd
<foreste> xd
<winter> `google foreste
<Przekliniak> winter: As the Forest[e] Grows: <http://www.astheforestegrows.com/>
<winter> `google foreste ubuntu
<Przekliniak> winter: Safari Wild Life 13giorni/11notti parchi,foreste, cascate: <http://www.ubuntu.travel/pacchetto.php?pak=477>
<winter> iks de
<foreste>  `google foreste
<foreste>  `google polskiwolfenstein
<foreste> popsute ;p
<SeViq> -,,-
<SeViq> `google polskiwolfenstein
<Przekliniak> SeViq: PolskiWolfenstein.pl - Indeks: <http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/>
<SeViq> jak sie nie umie pisac to jest zepsute
<foreste> to jest moja strona :>
<kklimonda^> a to ciekawa bestia z linuksa:
<kklimonda^> $ ls *txt
<kklimonda^> é.txt  é.txt
<kklimonda^> ahaha
<kklimonda^> a tu mi się bez akcentu wkleiło..
<kklimonda^> (te dwa pliki wyglądają w wyniku ls na konsoli jak gdyby miały taką samą nazwę)
<lisu> kklimonda^: a jednak widać subtelną różnicę (uzywam pidgina aktualnie)
<kklimonda^> lisu: u mnie w ogóle nie widać w ogóle w terminalu, a w weechacie mam e.txt i é.txt
<lisu> to co wpisałeś (wkleiłeś?) widać e z ', przy czym, jednjo ' jest dłuższe od drugiego '
<ntat> Na jaki "ciekawy" pomysł wpadł MS na ograniczenia dla W7 starter - tapety nie można zmienić :|
<lisu> ntat: próbowałeś podmienić plik z tapetą?
<ntat> ale badziew
<Matan[M]> bry
<ntat> lisu jest nie mam praw do zmiany tego pliku
<ntat> nawet administrator nie ma
<lisu> lol
<lisu> hehe
<ntat> Jedyne prawa ma jakiś proces czy program z tego co widzę
<lisu> dostajesz system, którego nie można zepsuć, nawet admin tego nie potrafi... nice... kurde oprogramowanie tajne i do zastosowań wojskowych x) LOL
<ntat> widziałęm jakiś program do zmiany tapet dla wersji starter ale to jakaś paranoja, żeby program instalować żeby zmienić tapetę w systemie
<kklimonda^> lisu: jeden z nich wygenerowałem wpisując echo "foo" > $'\xc3\xa9.txt' a drugi echo "bar" > $'e\xcc\x81.txt' (dwie różne "sekwencje" UTF-8 które powinny wświetlić ten sam znak)
<kklimonda^> tzn. znak który wygląda tak samo - w tablicy znaków to są dwie różne pozycje
<ntat> eh, muszę dojść jeszcze jak zrzucić system na pendriva i zobaczę jak Linuks będzie sobie radził z netbookiem
<kklimonda^> ntat: pewnie łatwo win7 starter "przekonwertować" w normalną wersję
<kklimonda^> zresztą co to brak możliwości zmiany tapety, w vista starter był limit trzech uruchomionych programów ;)
<lisu> pozwólcie, ze zacytuję (a raczej przytoczę sentencję myślową) pewnego jegomościa, którego nazwiska nie mapiętam: "Jak ktoś instaluje windowsa w ministerstwie obrony narodowej (nie chce mi sie z duzych pisać), to powinien z urzędu zostać oskarżony o dywersję/zdradę państwa".
<kklimonda^> lisu: a co ma zainstalować?
<lisu> kklimonda^: nie wiem, to nie moje słowa, ale jak znajdę link/stronę to podrzucę.
<ntat> Jestem w stanie zrozumieć Office`a starter z reklamami ale system z blokada tapet
<Kwpolska> Office'a*
<lisu> gość wydaje się logicznie opisywał co i jak z tym systemem się dzieje
<Kwpolska> http://osnews.pl/ms-windows-w-mon/ hm?
<lisu> ... część jego spostrzeżeń i ja zauważyłem, ale nie przykładam do tego wagi. Jegomość z tego co pamiętam zajmuje się bezpieczeństwem danych / wykrywaniem szpiegostwa przemyslowego i nie tylko czy coś takiego.
<Enlik> notifyconf z założenia ma działać czy raczej nie? :P
<Wizard> a cio to?
<Wizard> coś z unity?
<Enlik> Dio konfiguracji notify-osd
<Wizard> aj, trochę wypadłem z rytmu ostatnio :>
<Enlik> Oj to nie jest aż taka nowosc toto ;]
<Wizard> w każdym razie nie znam
<Enlik> Niemniej - #hashczyjaktosięzwało html-owy (href) zawierający spacje? jak to dawać jako URL? o.O
<Wizard> zaraz, notify-osd to jest to, co udaje, że zbiera ikonki powiadamiania w jedną?
<Enlik> Np. → href="#bla o żesz i takie tam"
<Wizard> nie znam htmla
<Enlik> Wizard: nie, to jest takie „ładne” canonicalowo-ubuntowe powiadomienia, zamiennik dla zwyklego libnotify
<Enlik> Takie co ładny blur ma i większy blur po najechaniu myszą (o ile jest jakiś menadżer kompozycyi)
<Enlik> I takie co ma być nieinteraktywne bodajże ;)
<Wizard> aaaaaaa!
<Enlik> + ignoruje czas wyświetlania (na szytwno ma) chyba
<Wizard> wkurwia mnie to zawsze
<Enlik> Możesz zainstalować normalne powiadomienia ;]
<Wizard> znaczy wkurwiało, bo od pewnego czasu siedzę na kde i tam mnie wkurwia co innego :D
<Enlik> Dużo innych rzeczy (?) :)
<Wizard> nie, kde4 też ma takie powiadomienia śmieszne
<Wizard> takie co czasem całym stosem wyskakują i zajmują cały ekran
<Enlik> Hehe
<Enlik> Ale można je usuwać rękowo i przywoływać potem nieusunięte!
<Wizard> można!
<Wizard> i co gorsza - trzeba!
<Enlik> O. :(
<Wizard> bo jak się tam nie kliknie krzyżyka, to one sobie potem wyskakują z innymi
<Enlik> No ale - ale! To wszystko dla wygody i czegoś tam
<Wizard> więc co byś nie robił, to ci krzyczy coś z rogu
<Enlik> Moze da się zmienić w ustawieniach, KDE pono konfigurowalne je
<Wizard> więcej - kopiujesz plik w tym nieszczęsnym dolpinie - też tam wskakuje jakieś okienko
<Wizard> i czeka aż je zamkniesz
<Wizard> paranoja
<Enlik> Idiotyzm
<Wizard> w sumie, to to i tak olewam zawsze, albo już odruchowo klikam, ale niezbyt mi się to podoba…
<Wizard> jednak xfce pomimo swojej nieociosanej toporności ma mnóstwo zalet
<Wizard> thunar powinien być wymieniony jako pierwszy :>
 * qermit woli dwmo pochodne
<BlessJah> Wizard: zasadniczo thunat pójdzie i bez xfce
<BlessJah> Wizard: postaraj się bardziej
<BlessJah> `seen winter
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: winter was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 hours, 7 minutes, and 8 seconds ago: <winter> iks de
<Wizard> zasadniczo tak, ale reszta xfce też jest niczego sobie
<Wizard> panel, wm, biurko
<BlessJah> Wizard: dawaj konkrety, zaraz je obalimy
<BlessJah> i zostaniesz z fluxboksem albo awesome
<Wizard> awesome nie ruszam
<Wizard> gówno jakich mało
<BlessJah> Wizard: milcz
<BlessJah> Wizard: kiedy mówisz do człowieka bardzo z awesome zadowolonego
<Wizard> on, wmii i dwm mają za dużo skrótów, kolidują mi z ideą
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> skasuj skróty
<Wizard> ale tam wszystko się skrótami robi, okna przełącza itd…
<BlessJah> configi są pisa w LUA, nie mów mi że nie umiesz skasować skrótów w configu w LUA
<BlessJah> Wizard: zasadniczo wystarczy zmienić modkey
<Wizard> NIE TYKAM AWESOME
<BlessJah> jedna linijka
<Wizard> z takich dynamicznych, to tylko ratpoison
<BlessJah> poza tym, co za program, poza awesome, używa skrótów z Win+cośtam?
<BlessJah> Wizard: dynamicznych?
<Wizard> no takich kafelkujących
<Wizard> a tak, to mi w zasadzie jeszcze żaden nie podpasował
<BlessJah> Wizard: no awesome to nie jest czysto kafelkujące
<Wizard> od 10 lat poszukuję ideału, po tym, jak kde2 się ukazało
<BlessJah> zasadniczo obecnie używam w trybie floating
<Wizard> no nieważne w sumie, każdy używa to co lubi
<Wizard> ja nie lubię nic ;>
<BlessJah> Wizard: xfce to zasadniczo taki gnome, tylko brzydrzy
<Wizard> xfce jest w porządku, bo najmniej mi włazi w drogę
<BlessJah> awesome jeszcze mniej
<Wizard> zasadniczo pierdolisz
<Wizard> nie wiem w którym miejscu jest xfce do gnome podobne
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak do tego doszedłeś?
<Wizard> czytając :D
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<Wizard> ej dobra, jakim cudem my się w ogóle tolerujemy, skoro w każdej sprawie mamy odrębne zdanie?
<Wizard> mały test
<Wizard> lubisz javę?
<BlessJah> obsysa
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie mów ż lubisz...
<Wizard> no widzisz, a ja lubię, przyjemnie się w niej robi, ma sensowne api i dobre narzędzia
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> Wizard: dalej
<Wizard> os x
<BlessJah> Wizard: wolisz facetów?
<Wizard> zdecydowanie nie, jestem nawet żonaty
<BlessJah> czyli w kwestii osx sie zgadzamy
<Wizard> eee, co mają faceci do os x?
<winter> lol
<Enlik> =)
<BlessJah> Wizard: no bo wiesz, są pszczółki i kwiatki, ale część pszczółek zamiast zapylać kwiatki woli się bzykać...
<BlessJah> erm, nie to chciałem powiedzieć
<julek> BlessJah: awesome niby jest wygodne, ta?
<BlessJah> julek: nie musze odrywac rak od klawiatury
<Wizard> BlessJah: hmm, w sensie że co, że os x jest dla pedałów?
<julek> BlessJah: mozesz uzywac gnome tak jak awesome, ale w druga strone nie;)
<wubi> siema
<BlessJah> julek: nawet przelaczenie aktywnego okna moge ograniczyc do Mod+J albo przesuniecia kursora kciukiem po touchpadzie (laptop)
<julek> to samo mozna ustawic w gnome, napisz w czym jest lepsze;)
<BlessJah> julek: awesome chyba moze zajac tyle pamieci i czasu cpu co gnome
<BlessJah> ale nie jestem pewien
<BlessJah> julek: gnome moze byc tilling?
<julek> BlessJah: mam kilka GB pamieci, stac mnie, ze jest lekki to dla mnie zaden argument
<BlessJah> julek: ja mam 4GB
 * BlessJah po zastanowieniu stwierdza ze awesome tyle nie wykorzysta
<wubi> ejj słuchajcie mam taki problem. Chcialem sobie zainstalowac nowe ubuntu ale nie mam cd romu i zostało mi wubi. Domyślnie instaluje nie polski remix wiec je rozpakowałem i podmieniłem pliki ale cały czas jak próbuje odpalic wubi teraz wyskakuje mi bład 0x77c360cb
<julek> BlessJah: akurat ten tilling to nic dobrego
<BlessJah> julek: przestrzen sie nie marnuje
<ntat> Kurczę, program do tworzenia płyt do odzyskiwania systemu wymaga nagrywarki w netbooku :(
<julek> dobry jest tylko jak chcesz sobie cos stukac w konsoli
<julek> ale do tego wystarcza screen
<BlessJah> julek: hm... mam otwarte 4 terminale
<ntat> Jakby nie mogli pomyśleć, że to towar raczej deficytowy w tego typu sprzęcie;)
<julek> BlessJah: a jak dziala w tym gimp?
<BlessJah> julek: ekg2, irssi
<BlessJah> dobrze, nie narzekam
<julek> albo np. kadu z kilkoma oknami rozmow?
<BlessJah> nie korzystam z kadu
<BlessJah> julek: bonus jest ten ze w awesome masz duze mozliwosci ustalania jak sie co zachowuje
<julek> BlessJah: tak samo jak we fluksie itd.
<BlessJah> np feature, ktory byl defaultowo, i mnie zachwyca
<BlessJah> okna w trybie floating sa rozmieszczane inteligentnie, zeby jak nejmniej miejsca sie marnowalo
<Wizard> wubi: co za różnica, polski remix czy nie?
<BlessJah> w OB nowe terminale otwieraja sie kaskadowo na srodku z lekkim przesunieciem
<BlessJah> tutaj odpalenie 4 terminali zajmie niemal caly ekran i nic nie bedzie zakryte
<julek> a we fluksie domyslnie jeden obok drugiego...
<wubi> Wizard duża
<julek> i tez nic sie nie marnuje
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakie jest twoje zdanie nt os x?
<BlessJah> julek: fluxbox jest ciezki (powiedzial user openboksa)
<BlessJah> julek: OB ma configi w xml
<julek> mozna poustawiac opcje konkretnych programow jak maja sie uruchamiac
<BlessJah> w awesome tez mozesz to zrobic
<julek> np. domyslnie kaskadowo, a xterm jeden obok drugiego
<BlessJah> julek: mialem mowic o gnome nie o fluksie
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty miales mowic o xfce, ale najpierw dokonczmy test zgodnosci charakterow
<BlessJah> Wizard: potem wymienimy sie zdjeciami, pierwszy telefow (wow), potem spotkanie w romantycznej restauracji, ale to wszystko zalezy od wynikow testu
<Wizard> BlessJah: to ja już wrócę do javy
<BlessJah> eDarling.pl jest zarejestrowanym znakiem towarowym nalezacym do eDarling, sp. z o.o.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zart o rubym javie i cpp
<BlessJah> Wizard: w rubym, w przeciwienstwie do cpp, zmiennym nadaje sie nazwy na tyle dlugie, zeby mozna bylo sie ogarnac co jest co
<Wizard> suchar
<BlessJah> Wizard: w przeciwienstwie do javy, zmienne maja nazwy na tyle krotkie, zeby zmiescily sie w jednej linijce
<Wizard> i na dodatek słaby
<BlessJah> nawet jesli suchar
<BlessJah> to cos w tym jest
<Wizard> ile linijek kodu napisałeś w javie? :>
<Wizard> a ile w c++, a ile w ruby?
<BlessJah> co nie zmienia faktu ze najbardziej postrzelone konwencje nazewnictwa zmiennych są w php...
<Wizard> nie znam php na szczęście
<BlessJah> Wizard: w cpp kilkaset, w ruby nic, w javie kilkaset do kilku tysiecy
<BlessJah> w sumie w cpp tez moge powiedziec kilka tysiecy
<BlessJah> wbrew pozorom to nie jest dużo
<BlessJah> Wizard: ile napisałeś linijek w javie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ile w innych jezykach o ile miales okazje w nich pisac/
<Wizard> w javie to nawet nie jestem w stanie policzyć, ale to idzie w megabajty kodu już pewnie
<BlessJah> po kilkunastu (kilkudziesieciu?) linijkach traci sie rachube
<Wizard> w innych znacznie mniej, w cpp może kilkanaście tysięcy, w C sporo, w pythonie
<Wizard> w bw ruby 0, w php 0
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> kurcze
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak sprawdzilem moje wypociny z dzisiaj
<Wizard> i?
<BlessJah> Wizard: wychodzi mi na to ze obecnie mam okolo 1,5k linijek w php
<BlessJah> przy czym uwzgleniajac ze co napisze czasami kasuje i pisze cos innego w tym miejscu, to mozna uznac ze splodzilem dzisiaj ~2k linijek
<BlessJah> jak ne 3k
<Wizard> różnica jest taka, że ty pewnie jesteś w liceum, a ja jestem koderem na etacie
<BlessJah> Wizard: przy czym zastrzegam, ze nie uwazam zebym umial pisac w php, pare dni temu musialem sprawdzic jak sie definiuje funkcje..
<Wizard> i przez te 3h dziennie klepę
<Wizard> 8h znaczy, 8h!
<BlessJah> Wizard: no tak
<BlessJah> ja klepie jak mam czas
<BlessJah> Wizard: maturzysta jestem, to mam teraz kupe czasu i nie wiem co z nim zrobic
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale ćśśś
<Wizard> ale żeby nie było, jak skończe studia (czytaj, jak zaliczę metody numeryczne) to wkładam moje umiejętności w haiku
<BlessJah> Wizard: wiersze czy system?
<BlessJah> Wizard: co/gdzie studiujesz?
<Wizard> system
<BlessJah> systemy komputerowe
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<Wizard> informatykę załocznie na politechnice łódzkiej
<BlessJah> Wizard: gry mieli w lodzi otwierac
<Wizard> już bardzo chcę skończyć, ale mi nie dają
<Wizard> gry?
<BlessJah> jak nie w lodzi to w poznaniu
<Wizard> jakie gry?
<BlessJah> na informatyce tworzenie gier komputerowych gdzies w tych okolicach mialo byc
<Wizard> jest taka specjalizacja na ftimsie od dawna już chyba
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wiem, z wyborczej czy tam jakiejs gazety artykul o uczelniach przypadkiem czytalem
<BlessJah> Wizard: niewazne
<BlessJah> wróćmy do testu zgodności poglądów i przekonań
<Wizard> no, nieważne, co za różnica na co pójdziesz, jak przez 3 lata będziesz jebał matmę i fizykę, a potem dotnety i majkrosofty
<BlessJah> zobaczymy
<Wizard> chyba, że będziesz mieszkał w akademiku, to cię wyjebią po pierwszym roku :>
<foreste> teraz pytanie
<Wizard> jedziesz, suko
<BlessJah> Wizard: w sensie ze linuksiarz?
<Wizard> nie, zachlasz się
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie piję
<BlessJah> no i nie ide do akademika
<Wizard> :o
<BlessJah> jakoś to będzie
<Wizard> :O
<foreste> co zrobic zeby opera byla widziana jako ie9 ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: będę wyjątkowo tanim w utrzymaniu studentem
<BlessJah> foreste: sekunda
<foreste> bo jest konkurs na portalu x ale tylko pod ie9 xd
<BlessJah> foreste: rmb->customize->appearance->buttons->dodajesz identify as opera gdzies
<BlessJah> i tam zmieniasz firefox opera exploiter
<BlessJah> Wizard: zasadniczo liczy sie to co samemu zrobisz, nie to co jest na zajeciach, tak wynika z opinii obecnych i bylych studentow
<foreste> a nie trza snifowac opery ?
<BlessJah> foreste: nie wiem jaka wersja bedzie wtedy
<BlessJah> jak chcesz konkretnie IE9 to opera:config i szukaj useragent
<Wizard> BlessJah: ale przedmioty zaliczyć trzeba
<mati75> w ustawieniach jest
<Wizard> ja z powodzeniem sobie radzę w pracy, ale na uczelni mam problemy
<BlessJah> Wizard: wlasnie o tym mowie, prace masz, sam sie nauczyles programowania (i nadal zdobywasz skilla), ale zaliczac trzeba
<foreste> ustawilem ie ale klikam start to mi wywala ikone pobiesz ie9 ;p
<Wizard> no, właśnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: hm... a jakie bylo twoje ostateczne stanowisko w sprawie osx?
<Wizard> jak oddam po wakacjach inżīnierkę, to będzie wielki krok człowieka, mały dla ludzkości
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<foreste> fu
<foreste> mam ie8 ;/
<foreste> w operze
<BlessJah> foreste: firefox ma swietny dodatek do zmiany useragenta
<BlessJah> foreste: mati75 twierdzi ze jest w ustawieniach mozliwosc zmiany
<winter> wystarczy general.useragent.override
<Caemyr> foreste: jaka opera?
<BlessJah> winter: jak tam twoje 80%?
<winter> moje 80%
<winter> ?
<Caemyr> bo jest dodatek, maskujacy przed stronami ktore wykrywaja opere
<BlessJah> winter: eva, kurcze ogarnij sie
<winter> dlaczego 80%
<foreste> 11,11
<winter> wytłumacz
<Wizard> BlessJah: to sądzę http://wstaw.org/w/wzC/
<BlessJah> winter: 1520< Enlik> winter: na oko 80%
<BlessJah> winter: wtedy co zdjecia wkleiles
<winter> lulz
<BlessJah> Wizard: fcuk, ty też?
<BlessJah> Wizard: i jak, starałeś się oddać i już nie chcieli?
<Wizard> nie, kupiłem go na allegro za grosze
<Wizard> to powerbook g4
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale ogólnie to rzeczywiście wygląda na to, że nie zgadzamy się w absolutnie każdej kwestii
<BlessJah> Wizard: jedynie to że za grosze cię ratuje
<Wizard> czyli ty nie lubisz lasek?
<foreste> Caemyr: mam 11.11
<BlessJah> Wizard: laski? czmu nie
<BlessJah> os x - nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak my się właściwie tolerujemy?
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz konto na fejsie? takie prawdziwe, z imieniem i nazwiskiem?
<Wizard> nie mam
<BlessJah> no, to w tym się akurat z tobą zgodzę
<BlessJah> Wizard: to dlatego możemy wytrzymać ze sobą
<BlessJah> niestety nie pasujemy do siebie, przeciwienstwia sie przyciagaja, zgodnosc w kwestii facebooka niestety wyklucza ciebie jako partnera
<BlessJah> Wizard: przykro mi to mowic ale z naszego zwiazku dzieci by nie bylo
<BlessJah> <:
<winter> lulz
<BlessJah> winter: powiedz ty lepiej czy kwiaty jej się spodobały
<Wizard> kurwa ciam, BlessJah, wyluzuj, bo nas na basha wrzucą
<Wizard> tej blondynce z niechęcią do życia w oczach? :D
<winter> BlessJah: debilu
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty już tam trafiłeś, o ile cię moderacja za IQ nie zdyskwalifikuje
 * winter ogląda nzsl.tv
 * winter ogląda nasl.tv
<Wizard> BlessJah: gdzie trafiłem?
<BlessJah> winter: czemu debilu
<BlessJah> winter: i spróbój tylko powiedzieć że bez kwiatów polazłeś
<winter> BlessJah: nie jestem jebnięty
<BlessJah> Wizard: na basha, z malym krokiem dla ludzkosci
<winter> schizofrenik tak, jebnięty nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie moglem sie powstrzymac
<BlessJah> winter: teraz nie wiem, czy poszedles bez kwiatow, czy wogole nie poszedles
<winter> gdzie
<BlessJah> ech
<Wizard> mały krok dla ludzkości akurat jest subiektywnie zabawny
<Wizard> szczególnie, że faktycznie mi się pojebało
<BlessJah> Wizard: nom, ludzkosc sie bedzie smiala z tego jak niewiele moze zawdzieczac jednemu osobnikowi, ktory poswiecil tak wiele
<BlessJah> parafrazujac churchila
<BlessJah> winter: dobra, widze ze nie pogadam
<BlessJah> spływam panowie, bo pora już późna
<BlessJah> cya
<Wizard> papa
<winter> o/
<Enlik> 22:19 < BlessJah> winter: 1520< Enlik> winter: na oko 80%
<Enlik> Whut
<winter> wut wut, in da butt
<Enlik> A, wiem
<Wizard> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20110327
<Guest22013> co to?
<Wizard> user friendly
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-03
<WMP> panowie, co się dzieje: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/03/plasma-desktopJQ1624.jpg
<WMP> grafika niby mi sie nie grzeje
<WMP> w terminalu jest ok, tylko w X takie rzeczy
<PoKrAk> pierwszy
<PoKrAk> :)
<Wizard> cześć
<Admc> witam
<Admc> próbuję sobie zrobić darmowy internet, bo nie chcę płacić fortuny za połączenie komórkowe
<Admc> nie mogę jednak przełączyć karty w tryb monitorowania na kanale dziesiątym bo ustawia się na kanale -1 (tak przynajmniej twierdzi aircrack)
<PoKrAk> załaduj neta na dyskietke
<Admc> wpisuje to: sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 10
<PoKrAk> a tak powaznie youtube.pl i ta,m masz filmiki
<Admc> a potem dostaje to: 08:24:23  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 10
<PoKrAk> a pozatym biedaku jak klucz złamiesz ?
<Admc> WEP
<Admc> ostatni raz bawiłem się w  to w 2009 roku i wtedy działało
<Admc> potem kupiłem sobie router
<PoKrAk> i tak samo karalne jak eraz to było :D
<Admc> kogo to obchodzi
<Admc> to było w celach edukacyjnych
<Admc> testowałem zabezpieczenia sieci sąsiada
<Admc> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak ustawić to gówno żeby weszło na kanale 10
<jacekowski> Admc: jak zostaje na kanale -1 to znaczy ze karta nie potrafi monitor mode
<Admc> potrafi
<Admc> muszę jakieś stare ubuntu albo backtracka załatwić, bo tam działało
<PoKrAk> jak tak masz działac to odpusc :D
<Admc> najlepiej ubuntu 9.04, to była najlepsza wersja wg mnie
<Admc> szkoda tylko że nie wspierają jej już
<Admc> połączenie komórkowe w sumie nie jest takie złe
<Admc> 2 Mb/s
<Admc> po przekroczeniu 150 MB, obniżają do 128 kb/s
<Admc> ale kosztuje tylko 9 zł miesięcznie
<peter_felching> Witam. Wiem, że google nie gryzą, ale przychodzę tutaj ponieważ nic nie mogę znaleźć na temat 'neti 3g' oraz ubuntu.
<peter_felching> Czy ktoś może wie jak uruchomić?
<PoKrAk> global3g
<bartek> witam,
<bartek> jak odzyskac w menu pod lewym klawiszem myszy "wyslij do evolution"
<bartek> ?
<PoKrAk> dpkg-reconfigure revolution ??
<PoKrAk> sprobuj to
<bartek> ok
<PoKrAk> evolution znaczy sie
<bartek> nie poszlo
<bartek> dalej nie mam
<bartek> po ostatnim upgradzie mi zniklo
<bartek> sprobuje restart x, brb
<bartek> nie dziala
<|B|enedyktXVI> lewym klawiszem ;>
<kichawa> http://i56.tinypic.com/sg3d4l.jpg
<Wizard> eee, co to ma być?
<dariusz> :-X
<dariusz> wszedł do pokoju
<dariusz> i Ju-Jitsu pokój
<karmelek_> ma ktos dzialajacy torrent do netinsta debiana testing?
<Dreadlish> a jest taki =.=?
<PoKrAk> ze strony debiana nie działa ??
<bartek>  jak odzyskac w menu pod prawym klawiszem myszy "wyslij do evolution"
<bartek> ?
<karmelek_> PoKrAk: na stronie nie ma do testinga, a z forum nie bangla
<PoKrAk> a testing nie oblookałem
<PoKrAk> a nie lepiej ze stable na testinga zupgrejtnac
<Dreadlish> a po co torrenta?
<Dreadlish> karmelek_: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/squeeze_d-i/i386/bt-cd/debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso.torrent
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5t9n237> (at cdimage.debian.org)
<Dreadlish> have a nice day
<karmelek_> Dreadlish: yhx
<bartek> puk
<bartek> jest tu kto?
<winter> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<noneo> hejka
<noneo> uno problemo. Uwierzytelnienie w AD z eJabberd.
<spass> a ma to związek z ubuntu jaki ?
<Misiur> chce się ktoś pobawić w inwestowanie? Gwarancja zwrotu wkładu, zysk do 30% dziennie przy dobrym szczęściu, blahblah
<spass> 'dobre szczęście' :D
<noneo> powiedzmy ze mam ubuntu server i chce skonfigurowac ejabberd. Zaraz sprawdze czy jest taki pakiet w standardowym repo, zeby miec podkladke, ze moge tu zapytac.
<Misiur> przy złym ~5%
<Dreadlish> ile wkładu własnego min?
<dKc> zna kto pajtona z tu obecnych?:)
<Misiur> min 10 zł, max 3k bo tylko tyle mam żeby zaasekurować ^^
<Dreadlish> dKc: tu też nie znajdziesz odpowiedzi.
<Misiur> dKc: Ni!
<dKc> oprocz ciebie, Dreadlish
<dKc> demyt
<spass> Misiur: proponujesz gre w monopol ? :)
<Misiur> spass: Nie, ja inwestuje w wysokie ryzyko, dzielimy zysk na 50% przy czym tylko ja ryzykuje
<spass> kiepski kanał na polowanie na dziczyznę... łosie dla przykładu.
<Misiur> żadnych haczyków, po prostu lubię się w to bawić
<Misiur> jak i lubię placki
<Misiur> 4 dni, wsadziłem 300, wyjąłem 480. Ale nie no, tak tylko pytam czy ktoś byłby zainteresowany, bo to win-win
<spass> w życiu nie ma win-win
<Misiur> dlatego też mówię że ostatni dzwonek, bo to nie ma ciekawej przyszłości
<WMP> czesc
<WMP> jak zrobic calkowicie nowa instaalcje xorga?
<WMP> najlepiej domyslna?
<WMP> bo padlo na amen
<crusty> konfigurację w sensie? :D
<WMP> paczki, /etc/X11
<crusty> nvidia?
<WMP> tak
<WMP> na nouveau chce dzialac
<crusty> apt-get install "xorg-*"
<crusty> ?
<WMP> bo na binarnych od nvidii pada mi
<WMP> cyba nie
<crusty> nvidia-xconfi
<crusty> nvidia-xconfig
<crusty> w sensie nie pakiet
<crusty> ;D
<WMP> nie dziala
<crusty> bo paczki to nvidia i nvidia-utils
<WMP> robi zla konfiguracjie
<crusty> nie mam pod ręką ubuntu
<crusty> więc mogę strzelać
<crusty> ogólnie w sumie nie mam
<WMP> ja mam tylk oterminal i irssi...
<crusty> hm
<crusty> a co?
<WMP> ?
<crusty> po startx nie wstaje?
<WMP> nie
<WMP> o to chodzi wlasnie ;)
<crusty> a wyedytowałeś .xinitrc ?
<crusty> ;)
<WMP> (drm) no DRIcreatePCIbusID symbol
<crusty>     nvidia opensource X driver
<crusty> noveau
<crusty> a nvidia i nvidia-utils nie starcza? ;)
<WMP> bue
<WMP> bue dzuala na zadnym ;)
<crusty> a ogólnie działa ci na vesa?
<crusty> xf86-video-vesa 2.3.0-5 (xorg-drivers xorg)
<crusty> to na archu
<crusty> jak coś :D
<crusty> vesa ogólnie uniwersalna jest
<WMP> nie dziala ;)
<crusty> zasysaj nvidia i nvidia-utils && nvidia-xconfig i przenieś config do /etc/X11/
<crusty> i ew. wyedytuj .xinitrc
<crusty> nie wiem, jak tam masz
<crusty> i powinno działać
<crusty> :D
<HansOlo> dobry
<HansOlo> dostanę tutaj pomoc przy patchowaniu wine w gratisie? :D
<gjm> frytki do tego też?
<HansOlo> mogą być, ale nie wyglądasz na takiego co by dobre potrafił zrobić
<gjm> co? po nicku poznałeś? wiedziałem
<HansOlo> :D
<AaaA> dla mnie też frytki
<moozg> Cześć
<moozg> czy ktoś wie co się dzieje z mozilla sunbird albo lightning - dodatek do firefoxa? Nie ma tego w repo linux mint, dodatek lightning działa tylko na 32 bit, jakaś kaszana :(
<moozg> w KDE jest coś takiego jak kontakt, jest jakiś odpowiednik tego programu na gnome?
<moozg> helooooł.... jest tu ktoś?.... cisza.... dupa.... EEOEOEOEO.... mogę sobie nawet powrzeszczeć ... :)
<moozg> no dobra, to zrobię sobie kalendarz w guglu
<BlessJah> moozg: use google
<moozg> BlessJah: no właśnie sam do tego doszedłem. Tylko szkoda że nie mogę nawet odczytać swoich kalendarzy z lightninga, które miałem powpisywane
<moozg> bo mi dodatek zgłasza że jest niekomaptybilny z x64 i wysyła mnie do lasu
<BlessJah> zainstaluj 32bitowego firefoksa
<TheNumb> moozg: postaw 32 bit system
<TheNumb> Chyba, że masz więcej niż 4GiB ramu.
<BlessJah> pae jest już od...
<BlessJah> nie wiem, w każdym razie od dawna
<TheNumb> Podobno PAE ssie.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem, nie znam sie na tym.
<TheNumb> :<
<BlessJah> TheNumb: podobno jaskółki afrykańskie są większe i silniejsze od europejskich
<moozg> TheNumb: 32 bity? Eee no nie żartuj, co ja bym znajomym powiedział ;-))
<TheNumb> moozg: 64 bit to shpan ja wiem...
<moozg> TheNumb: no i +10 do zajebistości
<moozg> Ale jest jeszcze jeden problem - jak masz 4 giga ramu i 3 giga vramu, to razem na 32 bitach musi boleć
<moozg> taki XP to nawet nie potrafi 4gb użyć i pokazuje 3,5 giga ramu
<moozg> na szczęście nie korzystam z XP i mam 64 bity dzięki czemu jestem bardziej fajny i laski na to lecą
<TheNumb> moozg: zawsze jest jeszcze XP 64 bit
<moozg> TheNumb: nie jestem masochistą, nie po to przesiadałem się z traktora do ferrari (czyli z XP do linuxa), żeby teraz wracać do xp
<moozg> xp ssie
<TheNumb> moozg: niektórzy muszą tak robić (/me)
<moozg> TheNumb: no to współczuję
<TheNumb> No, jak nvidia daje dupy to nie ma innej rady :<
<moozg> linux rozwiązał tyle problemów i tak mi ułatwił życie że nie ma mowy o powrocie na windę
<AaaA> co z tego, że system wspiera więcej niż 4GB jeśli jest używany do FB?:)
<moozg> TheNumb: a co nvidia ci zrobiła? Ja tam używam i nie narzekam
<TheNumb> AaaA: FrameBuffer czy Facebook?
<AaaA> drugie;)
<moozg> to samo chciałem spytać :)
<TheNumb> moozg: zjebali drivery pod moją kartę i podobne.
<moozg> TheNumb: no to przykrość :(
<moozg> AaaA: nie mam konta na fejs zbuku... jestem aspołeczny
<moozg> za to mam fajnych znajomych :)
<moozg> ale mniej niż 50, więc nie wiem czy to się liczy :(
<AaaA> to przypomina dyskusję: moje auto do jazdy po mieście ma napisane ze pojedzie 220
<AaaA> :)
<moozg> na fejsie mógłbym mieć i 1000
<moozg> a mi się przypomina jak za dzieciaka zaglądało się na licznik samochodu przez szybkę i patrzyło ile max pojedzie
<AaaA> :)
<moozg> i taki fiat 126  miał ze 180!
<Matan[M]> bry
<moozg> bry
<AaaA> 126 mial chyba do 140 wyskalowane
<moozg> aa miałem napisać 125
<AaaA> tak kredens mial wiecej:)
<moozg> ale i tak 140 w maluchu, normalnie lakier shodzi :)
<moozg> no a ja wstyd przyznać, nie wiem ile mam max w moim dupowozie... :(
<moozg> dobra, spadam, trza piwo odworzyć
<AaaA> pamietam mialem taka stara astre 1 co jak bylo z gorki i z wiatrem to i 170 jechala
<moozg> moja astra jak osiągnęła kiedyś 150 to mi kołpak odjechał...
<moozg> no leceę
<AaaA> tylko to byla juz predkosc dzwiku dla tego auta
<AaaA> dzwieku bo szyby drzaly
<WMP> czesc
<WMP> pomoze ktos postawic xorga na nowi?
<WMP> nogi*
<WMP> nie mam xorg.conf w X11
<Psotnick> Matan[M]: zrobiłem coś?
<BlessJah> X -configure?
<WMP> BlessJah: wywala blad
<BlessJah> wklej bład w google
<WMP> nie ma mboogle
<WMP> mam google*
<BlessJah> nie masz google?
<WMP> BlessJah: mozesz mi przypomniec jak sie przekierowywalo strumien bledow?
<WMP> nie mam, mam terminal
<Psotnick> ^ping
<Psotnick> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> 2>
<Psotnick> `g Tu można googlać :D
<Przekliniak> Psotnick: M002l - GSM dla wszystkich: <http://www.uziwamp.pun.pl/ml-729.htm>
<Psotnick> gsm dla wszystkich :D
<WMP> BlessJah: jakos nie dziala
<julek> czesc
<WMP> cos z jakimis &
<WMP> bylo ;)
<BlessJah> a gdzie przekierowales?
<BlessJah> X -configure 2> plik
<WMP> do pastebinit
<WMP> czy jakos tak ;)
<BlessJah> najpierw na plik
<BlessJah> potem cat plik | wgetpaste
<WMP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617781
<BlessJah> nie ma co kombinowac, sam nie pamietam jak to sie robilo
<WMP> nouveau chce zainstalowac
<BlessJah> ubuntu?
<WMP> tak
<WMP> 11.04
<WMP> mialem nvidie, usunalem i sie tak zrobilo
<WMP> zianstalowlame ponownie, ale nei wstalo
<BlessJah> WMP: strzel nvidia-xconfig
<HansOlo> hmm
<HansOlo> jest ktoś kto lubi kompilowanie wine i ma wolną chwilę?
<HansOlo> :D
<BlessJah> HansOlo: zainstaluj z repozytoriów
<BlessJah> WMP: nvidia-xconfig pomaga?
<HansOlo> spatchowane na pewno zainstaluję  repoytoriów
<HansOlo> :D
<BlessJah> po co ci patche?
<WMP> BlessJah: mowie ze nei chce nvidi tylko nouveau
<WMP> a nvidia-xconfig nei pomaga
<HansOlo> mam wolną chwilę, to próbuję odpalić b&w
<WMP> probowalem wczesniej
<BlessJah> zainstaluj nvidie zeby miec xorga
<HansOlo> bo sentyment mnie wziął
<WMP> nie pomaga
<BlessJah> jak bedzie xorg, to bedziesz mógł dalej przelaczac sie na nouveau
<BlessJah> WMP: jaki jest komunikat z nvidia-xconfig?
<WMP> BlessJah: chwilka
<WMP> tzn, jak dobrz epamietam to nie ma zadnego ciekawego
<WMP> ale xorg nei wstaje
<BlessJah> hehe, wchodze na osnews a tam info ze protokol skype zlamany
<WMP> O
<WMP> przejal go microsoft i juz polamali
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze przejecie bylo mobilizujace
<WMP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617784
<WMP> reboot aby uruchomic Xy, sprawdzimy
<WMP> nie wstaly
<WMP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617789
<WMP> juz mnie cos strzela...
<WMP> na nvidii jest mniejsza rozdzielcozsc w framebuffer...
<BlessJah> WMP: ciesz się że dziala ci framebuffer na nvidii
<WMP> ...
<WMP> BlessJah: nie masz pomyslu, prawda?
<BlessJah> działa ci już xorg?
<WMP> nie
<BlessJah> WMP: nouveau obsluguje tez framebuffera, nvidia nie
<BlessJah> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400233/ moje xorg.conf.d/* dla nouveau
<BlessJah>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400234/ moje xorg.conf wygenerowane przez nvidia-xconfig
<WMP> BlessJah: podaj mi link w ktorym byl blad Xorg -configuration?
<WMP> bo nie moge znalexc
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617784 http://paste.ubuntu.com/617781
<BlessJah> ktorys z tych
<WMP> tzn?
<HansOlo> Wine build complete.
<HansOlo> yeeeha
<WMP> ten z no DRI cos tam
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617781/
<WMP> zaden z tych
<BlessJah> (EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol
<lisu> powitać
<BlessJah> lisu: idź spać
<BlessJah> spływam
<BlessJah> cya
<WMP> na #xorg tez nie wiedza jak mi pomoc...
<BlessJah> `seen fi9o
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: fi9o was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 3 days, 0 hours, 23 minutes, and 38 seconds ago: <fi9o> adasiek_abix: Faktycznie, moj blad.
<BlessJah> whoah, no ładnie
<BlessJah> fi9o: ping
<BlessJah> WMP: ja mam ten sam problem, co ty, ale na archu
<BlessJah> jakoś zawsze udawało mi się wybrnąć
<WMP> BlessJah: no ladnie...
<BlessJah> niestety to że sam wybrnę zawsze nie oznacza że jestem w stanie pomoc
<WMP> niestety
<WMP> ja mialem lepszy problem, ale nie jestem w stanie ci pokazac
<WMP> jakbym mial X...
<BlessJah> hum... zabawne
<BlessJah> feh nie czyta exif żeby obracać obrazki...
<WMP> na claym ekranie robily sie biale piksele
<WMP> i zapierdalaly po nim jak szalone
<WMP> im wiecej sie zmienialo, tym wiecej sie pojawialo
<WMP> ale po czasie znikaly
<BlessJah> cholibka
<WMP> wina sterownikow nvidii, dlatego nouveau chcialem
<adasiek_abix> Przekliniak: cos chciales ode mnie?
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: to bot jest
<adasiek_abix> ok, dzieki
<BlessJah> qermit: czemu mi moją zabwkę skasowałeś?
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> mam takie pytanie
<clarnist> w czym piszecie strony internetowe jeśli już piszecie?
<BlessJah> w html-u
<qermit> BlessJah: jaką?
<BlessJah> qermit: query
<clarnist> chodzi mi raczej o środowisko
<qermit> nie wiem o co chodzi
<Dreadlish> vim
<BlessJah> clarnist: linux
<Dreadlish> linux + coreutils + bash + vim
<clarnist> linuxa mam vima się boję
<BlessJah> gvim?
<Dreadlish> co tu sie bać
<BlessJah> proteza
<Dreadlish> lekcja pierwsza - wyłącz gvima - naciśnij :q
<Dreadlish> druga lekcja - napisz coś - naciśnij i i pisz
<clarnist> ja znam podstawy vima
<Dreadlish> trzecia lekcja - zapisz i wyłącz - wciśnij :x
<Dreadlish> clarnist: to co sie vima boisz?
<clarnist> ale jak go dopasować np do html-a
<clarnist> jakieś wcięcia albo coś takiego
<Dreadlish> :sy on
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> i będzie wyglądało lekko po gejowsku
<Dreadlish> poza tym wcięcia w htmlu są do dupy
<clarnist> czego po gejowsku
<Dreadlish> bo ma takie kolorowanie gejowskie
<BlessJah> clarnist: weź geany albo bluefish (wolę geany)
<clarnist> kde:(
<BlessJah> no i co z tego?
<BlessJah> ja nie mam ani jednego ani drugiego
<BlessJah> a mam vlc i geany
<clarnist> a co masz
<BlessJah> ani gnome ani kde
<clarnist> ja siedziałem chwile na openboxie i to dość ciekawe rozwiązanie
<clarnist> a tak idąc dalej
<clarnist> do c++ np czego używacie
<BlessJah> clarnist: geany
<clarnist> taki edytor do wszystkiego?
<BlessJah> vim jest do wszystkiego
<BlessJah> geany tylko do kodu
<julek> emcs jest do wszystkiego
<clarnist> a jak np połączyć vima z gcc
<BlessJah> emacs to system operacyjny, on pyta o edytor
<Dreadlish> vim
<mikexcr> czesc trole
<winter> 1st
<lisu> 2nd
<fi9o> BlessJah: pong
<fi9o> BlessJah: Sup?
<fi9o> BlessJah: Na pw zostaw wiadomosc ;)
 * hawaii kłania się nisko Braci
<hawaii> witam wszystkich :)
<winter> o/
<hawaii> Panie, Panowie, nie śpijcie
<mikexcr> nie spimy :>
<mikexcr> window 2
<lisu> nara, ja odpadam
<hawaii> pytanie
<hawaii> jak w gnome 2.6 z ubu przed natty wyłączyć wyświetlanie ikon na pulpicie?
<hawaii> robię tam śmietnik a normalnie bym korzystał z sensownych katalogów
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-04
<skoruppa> ile tu luda :P
<skoruppa> i tak wszyscy afk
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> o/
<V_> Witam, Próbuję zainstalować ten program http://pytyle.com/wiki/Main_Page#Quick_Installation i jest tam napisane że wymaga xpyb wiec zainstalowałem python-xpyb ale przy probie dalej wypisuje ze wymagany jest xpyb. Co z tym zrobic?, co doinstalowac? Jestem nowy w ubuntu i troche się gubie w tych nazwach pakietów.
<Dreadlish> ubuntu?
<V_> tak
<Dreadlish> a nie wiesz jakiej wersji pythona to chce/
<V_> jezeli to w czyms pomoze to kod pythona w sekcji try: wyglada tak import xcb.xproto, xcb.xcb, xcb.xinerama, xcb.randr  co do wersji to dowolna 2.x byle x>4
<Dreadlish> spróbuj tak
<Dreadlish> sudo python2 setup.py install
<Dreadlish> bo ten wieśniak ma domyślnie pythona 3, a nikt normalny ci nic nie napisze w py3
<V_> dalej wypisuje aby zainstalowac xpyb lub xpyb-ng
<Dreadlish> wait
<jacekowski> v   python2.5-xpyb                                                                             -
<jacekowski> v   python2.6-xpyb                                                                             -
<Dreadlish> jacekowski wpadł i powiedział od razu :D
<jacekowski> moze to ktores takie
<V_> Note, selecting 'python-xpyb' instead of 'python2.6-xpyb'
<V_> python-xpyb jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<V_> tutaj http://wklej.org/id/540657/ jest lista plikow w pakiecie
<gjm> Bry
<kamil_> witam
<kamil_> kiedys do zmiany TTY sluzyka kombinacja alt+ctrl+Fx,ale od ktorejs aktualizacji jest inaczej - jaka teraz jest kombinacja?
<Dreadlish> re
<lisu> re
<lisu> sluchajta, potrzebuję, aby wyświetlało mi w opisie ilość nieprzeczytanych wiadomości ... dotyczy ekg2 i jabbera.
<Matan[M]> ubuntu software center z 11.04 jest połączony z launchpad'em?
 * lisu pierdo*i, niechce mi się kombinować.
 * Matan[M] też by popier****ł jaką fajną dziewczynę
<anemus> http://www.tomshardware.pl/ heh powrót do przeszłości, do czasów T. Pabsta
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<scx> Jak nazywa sie program GNOME/GTK+, ktory tworzy wykres zajetego miejsca na dysku przez poszczegolne typy plikow/katalogi?
<BlessJah> wpisz to w google
<gjm> scx: baobab ?
<scx> BlessJah: fail
<scx> gjm: dzieki, o ten program mi chodzilo
<gjm> scx: a ty nie failuj tylko BlessJah ma rację
<gjm> wbijać na irc'a żeby o takie cuś pytać o.O
<scx> gjm: 1) PROGRAMY P2P 2) Conky
<BlessJah> scx: zasadniczy szybciej w centrum oprogramowania znalazłbyś
<scx> zaden nie jest programem o ktory mi chodzi
<scx> BlessJah: szczegolnie, ze nie mam teraz dostepu do Ubuntu/Debiana
<scx> gjm: a gdzie mialem spytac? na samosi? kojarzylem program, ale zapomnialem nazwy
<scx> poza tym wczesniej szukalem troche w google, w dobreprogramy szukalem po zapytaniach graph i disk ale nie znalazlem
<BlessJah> troche
<scx> BlessJah: to podpowiedz co mialem wpisac "miszczu", skoro nie znalem nazwy programu?
<BlessJah> scx: ubuntu?
<scx> zsukalem np. "wolnej przestrzeni dyskowej program"
<BlessJah> wydaje mi się że pytanie o nazwę programu, ma sens tylko jeśli tej nazwy nie znamy
<scx> BlessJah: ubuntu? co to by mi dalo? link do sciagniecia wersji live?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> SEO to ty nie będziesz
<scx> BlessJah: Ty za to nie nadajesz sie na helpdesk/QA
<BlessJah> scx: powiem tak, gdyby mi za to płacili, mógłbyś mnie nawet traktować jako przejściówkę do google
<BlessJah> ale mi nie płacą, więc na proste pytania odpowiadam: google
<scx> BlessJah: to jest kanal wsparcia uzytkownikow a nie Twoj prywatny chat
<gjm> oj japa!
<scx> jesli nie masz nic sensownego do powiedzenia to zamilcz
<BlessJah> scx: daj mi ignore
<BlessJah> proszę
<Filar> Jaka jest domyślna gnomowa czcionka?
<scx> BlessJah: chcialbys trollu, prawda?
<scx> Filar: Google?
<BlessJah> Filar: zależy od theme
<scx> to nie jest kanal wsparcia Ubuntu ;-)
<DaZ> teraz to chyba i tak wszedzie wpychają swoją ubuntkową, ni?
<Filar> scx, dobra, dobra, chciałem po trolować trochę :)
<Filar> potrolować*
<gjm> scx: http://tinyurl.com/5u4cxrx
<gjm> BlessJah: ma trochę racji ;>
<DaZ> jakies to brzydkie >:
<gjm> DaZ: jako i ty
<DaZ> no u.
<scx> gjm: super, tylko ze ja nie pamietalem, ze program nazywa sie "Disk Usage Analyzer" AKA Baobab
<scx> gdybym wiedzial, to nie zadalbym pytania
<scx> bo nie pytalbym jak nazywa sie program o nazwie Baobab
<gjm> chodizło mi o to że wystarczyło wpisać 'ggome disk usage analyzer'
<gjm> czyli analizator wykorzystania dysku w gnome
<gjm> proste, nie?
<scx> gjm: nie, nie proste, bo ja pytalem wlasnie o ta nazwe
<gjm> dobra, niechaj tak będzie
<scx> gjm: jak juz mowilem, probowalem np. "przestrzeni dyskowej program"
<DaZ> po polsku raczej ciężko
<scx> "disk usage analyzer" to wlasnie inna nazwa baobab, ktorej nie pamietalem
<BlessJah> scx: to jeden przykład tego co próbowałeś, nie wiem za to w którym punkcie jest to związane z tym czego szukałeś
<scx> to tak jakbym sie pytal jak nazywa sie klon Amaroka dla GNOME a Ty bys stwierdzil, ze trzeba wpisac "Exaile" w Google wiec niepotrzebnie pytam
<DaZ> no, zawsze można "muzyka program"
<scx> BlessJah: program pokazuje zajeta wolna dyskowa
<scx> zajeta/wolna przestrzen dyskowa*
<BlessJah> a
<scx> DaZ: ta, jasne i wtedy na pewno wyskoczy Exaile a nie WinAmp czy iTunes
<DaZ> zresztą klikam w tego baobaba z piec minut i nie moge znaleźć gdzie sie w nim robi wykresy w ciastko
<DaZ> pewnie jakis piracki mam >:
<scx> w tym wypadku lepiej byloby "amarok clone gnome"
<DaZ> scx: pasuje do klimatu "przestrzeni dyskowej program"
<scx> to tak jakby oczekiwac, ze po zapytaniu "przegladarka internetowa" pojawi sie Epiphany
<BlessJah> scx: trudno, nie jesteś stworzony do interakcji z google
<BlessJah> nie ma co rozpaczać, w czymś na pewno jestes dobry
<scx> BlessJah: predzej Ty nie jestes stworzony do pomocy na tym kanale
<BlessJah> scx: dajmy sobie po ignore na zgodę i skończmy temat
<scx> BlessJah: moze po prostu sie nie odzywaj jesli nie masz nic do powiedzenia?
<BlessJah> no nie wytrzymam, muszę coś powiedzieć
<BlessJah> ile wytrzymałem?
<termi> cały BlessJah
<BlessJah> cały ja
<Dreadlish> no dobra
<Dreadlish> możemy mu wybaczyć :)
<Dreadlish> kupuje sanse fuse bo mnie szlag trafi
<jacekowski> clementine ftw
<lisu> jacekowski: Warum?
<Enlik> Ma ładną ikonę
<foreste> czesc
<kklimonda^> 7
<foreste> kto ma kde 4.6 i modem usb
<foreste> niewiem czemu plasma-widget-networkmanaqer nie widzi usb modemu ;/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-05
 * NightWish` ziewa pociesznie
<Matan[M]> bry
<Quintasan> Dobry
<nox1> czy prodram MHDD do zerowania dysku dziala na dysku sata?
<Nerihsa> huh
<firemark> zalezy jak zeruje
<Nerihsa> prosciej to wyzerowac przez dd i /dev/zero
<firemark> jak normalnie przez petle for to oczywisice
<Dreadlish> jedno jest dobre w zsh - poprawia moje pomyłki :D
<nox1> Nerihsa jak? dd i /dev/zero?
<Nerihsa> nox1: no normalnie ;o
<Nerihsa> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dysk
<Nerihsa> i ci zamaze zerami
<Dreadlish> no
<crusty> ls -l /dev/sd*
<crusty> jak nie wiesz, który :D
<nox1> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 tak napisalem ale nic nie widac
<nox1> jak napisac wy widziec ile zostalo do konca
<Dreadlish> jak skończy to napisze :)
<crusty> yup
<nox1> dzieki za informacje bym plyte stracil na MHDD
<Nerihsa> to ci wymaze tylko partycje
<Nerihsa> sda to caly dysk
<nox1> wiec tak napisac? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda a to zerowanie co teraz sie robi to tez moze naprawic bledy?
<Nerihsa> no tak napisac
<Nerihsa> nie wiem co z bledami
<gjm> Bry
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: usunie bledy chyba ze sektory sa fizycznie uszkodzone
<winter> http://osnews.pl/microsoft-przymierza-sie-do-kupna-nvidia/ :-(
<BlessJah> jest ktoś zainteresowany przerzuceniem zlota Hosniego Mubaracka i pomoca w ukryciu go w europie?
<winter> :-D
<BlessJah> pisze do mnie szef sprzątaczy (chyba - head of the house keeping cabinet), i mówi że znalazł sztabki złota jak sprzątał gabinet Hosniego w czasie powstania
<SeViq> o.0
<SeViq> wytyfy
<BlessJah> nie ma chętnych?
<SeViq> kto to hosni mubarack?
<winter> były prezydent egiptu
<BlessJah> http://tinyurl.com/6cjdvp4
<BlessJah> SeViq: w linku masz szczegóły
<SeViq> ;o
<BlessJah> nie znałeś tego
<SeViq> nie
<SeViq> :D
<BlessJah> teraz już znasz
<SeViq> nom
<lisu> panocki sprawa: nie wiem na ile kojarzycie openldap pod debianem, ale kwestia tego rodzaju: zamiast slapd.conf, mam katalog /etc/ldap/slapd.d/
<lisu> nie można jakoś zastąpić tego głupiego katalogu zwykłym plikiem z konfigiem?
<BlessJah> lisu: to ogólna tendecja, żeby *.conf.d i *.d zamiast *.conf
<lisu> który taki mądry? i czemu tak utrudniać?
<lisu> w tym katalogu to tak wszystko rozpiepszone, ze trudno się połapać
<BlessJah> lisu: tam powinien być jeden główny plik i szereg include
<lisu> BlessJah: nie mam dostępu aktualnie do tego serwera, bo go wyłączyłem jeszcze w piątek, ale tak mi coś do głowy strzeliło, bo czytałem o tym... pomyslalem ze tos juz takie ustrojstwo dłubał
<lisu> ktos*
<BlessJah> lisu: jeden główny i szereg include, tak to zazwyczaj wyglada
<lisu> http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Debian_6.0&p=ldap
<lisu> coś takiego znalazłem
<BlessJah> kurcze, jest możliwość zmuszenia wgeta do pobrania TYLKO plikow o ktore mi chodzi
<BlessJah> a nie pobranie a potem Removing blablabla since it should be rejected.
<BlessJah> ?
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> mozna wgetem pobrać, tylko trzeba mieć listę plików
<lisu> x)
<lisu> musze zmykac
<lisu> cya
<lisu> quit
<BlessJah> w takim razie wygeneruje liste plikow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: od kiedy masz logi tego kanału?
<m477> witam, zawiesily mi sie wszystkie okna
<winter> to umyj
<m477> tak jakby gnom albo compiz padl
<m477> da sie z pozimu konsoli gnoma zresetowac?
<m477> winter: syneczku nie zartuj sobie to powazna sprawa :-(
<winter> compiz --replace
<winter> metacity --replace
<winter> i używaj fusion icon
<winter> to sobie kliknięciem zrestartujesz
<m477> uzywam ale to nic nie dalo
<winter> zobacz w ccsm
<m477> mysz mam zawieszona
<m477> nie moge nic kliknac
<winter> może zresetował ci ustawienia na domyślne
<m477> ale mysz sie zawiesila
<m477> moge ruszac ale nie moge klikac :<
<winter> spotkałem isę kiedyś z takim czymś
<winter> to metacity --replace
<winter> a potem sobie wyklikaj
<m477> oo
<m477> zadzialalo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: od dawna
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakies 5 lat
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mozesz mi je startowac i podrzucic do home?
<BlessJah> s/startowac/starować/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale pod reka mam od 2009 tylko
<BlessJah> ja tez mam od 2009
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie sa te dawniejsze?
<jacekowski> w polsce
<jacekowski> na dysku w moim starym komputerze
<jacekowski> w piwnicy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: daj adres
<BlessJah> bujnę się kiedyś rowerem
<jacekowski> nie dam bo tam jeszcze bombe podlozysz
<BlessJah> eee...
<jacekowski> w tych logach pewnie jest cos na ciebie
<BlessJah> gdyby bylo, to nie tylko u ciebie bym musial podlozyc
<jacekowski> ide do kina
<jacekowski> na xmenow
<TheNumb> jacekowski: współczuję.
<jacekowski> najpierw cos zjesc a potem kino
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakie sa szanse ze dotrzesz do tych logow?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: chyba gdzies mam kopie tutaj
<jacekowski> ale nie jestem pewien
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> bede pozniej
<BlessJah> kk
<m477> winter: i tak bez resetu sie nie obeszlo, wylaczylem to okno gdzie dalem 'metacity --replace' i mi zniknely obramowania okien i tym razem jakby nieprzyjmowal bufora z klawitury do okna ~~
<Wizard> m477: ubiłeś menedżer okien, to się nie dziw, że zniknął
<TheNumb> =D
<m477> ;(
<jasiek> Witam wszyskich!
<TheNumb> jasiek: eloloe
<jasiek> znacie jakiś dobry modem współpracujący z linuxem?
<qermit> jasiek: tzn?
<TheNumb> jasiek: wszysteki na ethernet zapitalają.
<TheNumb> wszystkie*
<TheNumb> <:
<qermit> jasiek: do czegot tobie potrzebny
<jasiek> qermit: do łączenia z netem;)
<Diabelko> Sprytnie
<TheNumb> jasiek: modem ADSL/dialup/3g?
<Diabelko> myśleliśmy że będziesz dekodował tajne sygnały z al-kaidy
<TheNumb> Nie sprecyzowałeś.
<TheNumb> A szklana kula jest na gwarancji.
<jasiek> Diabelko: dobre:D
<jasiek> teraz łączę się przez samsunga avilę(ubu wykrywa go jako modem)
<TheNumb> jasiek: a szukasz modemu 3g tak?
<qermit> jasiek: ja bym wybrał motorolę H24
<jasiek> tak! nie wiesz jak gprs wkurza!
<qermit> jak masz gówniany modem to oczywiście że wkurza
<TheNumb> Nie widzę związku pomiędzy gps a 3g, ale ok ;0
<qermit> TheNumb: gps?
<Wizard> gprs
<qermit> WTF
<Wizard> a nie gps
<TheNumb> A
<TheNumb> Fail :D
<TheNumb> jasiek: poczuj się jak ja parę lat temu ;]
<TheNumb> Na modemie.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że nie ma dźwięku wybierania numeru :<
<jasiek> TheNumb: no... modemik jak z neostrady, 3 minuty jedna strona:D
<TheNumb> 0202122
<jasiek> ha! pamiętasz!:D
<qermit> głupoty gadacie, 3G dziala nawet znosnie
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ja miałem nawet modem, co z linuksem działał :)
<Diabelko> Z modemów 3G to wszystkie prawie na ubuntu na działają
<Diabelko> na pewno działają te chujawei co plus rozdaje
<julek> czesc
<Diabelko> cześć julek :P
<lisu> re
<julek> ma ktos z was na zbyciu jakies kolumny?
<Matan[M]> Diabelko: nie działają hujawej
<Matan[M]> Diabelko: option out-of-the-box działają ładnie
<qermit> julek: będziesz bimber pędził?
<Wizard> Diabelko: modem 54k, analogowy
 * qermit miał takiego na kabelek RS232
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> taki właśnie
<julek> qermit: pewnie bede w lecie;)
<nobody|2> może ktoś wie , czy żeby podłączyć się pod hotspot z systemu linux , potrzebne jest dodatkowe oprogramowanie?
<Drathir> Witam...
<winter> o/
<Drathir> Male pytanko odnosnie 11.04
<Drathir> Co moze byc przyczyna blokowania myszy podczas uzycia klawiszy F1-12
<Drathir> W 10.04 problem ten nie wystepowal.
<Mif_> hej
<Mif_> wie ktos czemu x-serwer moze nie dzialac?
<Mif_> w sensie
<Caemyr> oooj
<Caemyr> zapytaj sie lepiej czemu mialby dzialac
<Mif_> ze mam odpowiednie sterowniki i odopwiendia karte
<Mif_> tylko cos pomieszalam
<Mif_> przy instalacji
<Wizard> Mif_: patrzyłeś w logi?
<Mif_> Wizard: nie :P
<DaZ> to ubuntkowo jest :f
<Wizard> Mif_: to spójrz, szukaj wpisów z EE i WW
<Wizard> DaZ: fakt, zapomniałem, tu ludzie zaczynają badanie sprawy od końca
<Drathir> compiza wykluczylem
<DaZ> no to super
<DaZ> tylko on nie ma za duzo z dzialaniem xserwera wspolnego :f
<Drathir> DaZ: Chociaz czytasz nicki?
<DaZ> hum
<Drathir> Oczywiscie bez urazy
<DaZ> ja sory >:
<DaZ> e, spieprzyłem
<Drathir> Zaden problem
<Wizard> ale linux jest do dupy
<DaZ> strasznie >:
<Mif_> przegladam wlasnie te logi
<Mif_>  "failed to load module glx (module does not exist,0)"
<Wizard> Mif_: wstaw ten log na wkleja
<Drathir> karty nvidii z glxa korzystaja ?
<Mif_> Wizard: ok, ale chwila, bo właśnie uświadomiłam sobie że żeby to wrzucić muszę najpierw wyjść z konsoli bo nie umiem tak wkleić kawałka tekatu na wklej.org xD
 * lisu odkrył sposób jak okiełznać unity
<Dreadlish> ale zajebiście
<Dreadlish> ojj
<Dreadlish> zaraz klimonda wpadnie i mnie zje :<
<Mif> Wizard: juz zaraz wleje
<Mif> Wizard: http://wklej.org/id/541373/
<Dreadlish> karty nvidii don't like glx
<Dreadlish> poza tym - co ty masz za karte?
<Mif> Dreadlish: 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] (rev a2)
<Dreadlish> a masz nouveau, nv czy nvidia?
<Wizard> nv, jest w logu
<Mif> Dreadlish: instalowalam tez nouveau jak najpierw nie dzialalo
<Mif> ale log jest sprzed zainstalowania nouveau
<Mif> bo jeszcze nie sprawdzalam z tym
<Wizard> Mif: a ta karta działa ze sterownikami, które ubuntu instaluje?
<Mif> Wizard:
<Mif> tak
<Mif> z livecd chodzi
<Wizard> to zainstaluj ten sterownik :)
<Wizard> zobacz jeszcze na livecd ten log
<Wizard> upewnij się na jakim sterowniku ci działa
<winter> na livecd to pewnie vesa
<Mif> na nv
<DaZ> nv nie jest ino deprecated? >:
<Dreadlish> no jest
<Dreadlish> superseeded by nouveau :D
<DaZ> tez nie do konca, ale nvidia stwierdzila, ze kladzie zupelnie laske na to nv juz
<Dreadlish> ahh te debile windowsowe
<Dreadlish> nvidia w pierszej kolejności
<Dreadlish> dalej amd
<Mif> na livecd glx sie laduje
<Mif> hm, czemu
<Wizard> Mif: hmm, może usuwałeś ostatnio jakieś pakiety? :>
<Wizard> ja bym przeinstalował tam trochę śmieci na twoim miejscu
<DaZ> moze ma ponad 9000 zamnknietych sterownikow wrzuconych na raz
<DaZ> bo one jak konfliktuja to chyba tez pluja o glx :f
<Wizard> DaZ: tak, też tak może być
<Wizard> no to, Mif, po kolei, co było psute na tym systemie? :>
<Mif> instalowalam go od poczatku samodzielnie
<Mif> raczej cos jest niedoinstalowane jak mysle ;p
<Mif> hm, zaraz wroce jak sprawdze
<Wizard> am?
<Wizard> to jest laska? :P
<Dreadlish> e?
<Stirlitz> brakuje jej "l" w nicku
<Wizard> dobrze, że leżę
<DaZ> ;x
<Drathir> moze probuje wczytac w jednym czasie jakies dwa rozne srodowiska graficzne, badz sterowniki.
<Wizard> przyjdzie, to się spytasz :)
<Drathir> sprobowac mozna reconfigure pakietu  czy jak to sie mowi odpowiadajacego za X
<Wizard> to nie jest jeden pakiet
<Wizard> jea, znów jestem studentem :)
<Mif> sytuacja sie poprawila
<Mif> teraz juz glx laduje
<Mif> choc nadal nie dziala - http://wklej.org/id/541395/
<Wizard> ale co to znaczy "nie działa"? :>
<Mif> czarny ekran
<Wizard> AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri/swrast_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mif> no, widze
<Wizard> miałem bardzo podobny błąd na natty/ppc
<Mif> nie wiem skad to wziac
<Wizard> poszukaj na packages.ubuntu.org
<Mif> ok, dzieki za pomoc :)
<Wizard> spoko
<Wizard> naprawdę jesteś kobietą?
<Stirlitz> schowaj jęzor czarodzieju
<Wizard> ok ok, z ciekawości spytałem :S
<Mif> tak, a co?
<Mif> ide, czesc
<bastetmilo> o, nowa laska na kanale?
<firemark> juz nie przyjdzie :P
<bastetmilo> faktycznie, mogła się wystraszyć...
<bastetmilo> nie jesteście taktowni. nie straszcie dziewcznyn.
<winter> TITS OR GTFO!
<bastetmilo> winter, nie bądź prymitywem.
<winter> ;-p
<Drathir> Korekta kazdy klawisz przytrzymany blokuje ruchy myszki
<Drathir> Czyli to bedzie cos po stronie systemu
<Wizard> bastetmilo: i ty jeszcze na óbóntó wytrzymujesz?
<bastetmilo> Wizard, przyzwyczailam się.
<EsmD> ja wytrzymuje na winxp
<Wizard> chodziło mi o kanał
<EsmD> wylecialem jak filipinka z golymi cycami na autostrade
<EsmD> a tak na serio
<EsmD> zaraz nzjade strone itp. to sie zapytam :P
<Drathir> Kto siedzi na 11.04
<Drathir> ?
<Wizard> mój pracowy laptop
<Drathir> Tak z ciekawosci sprawdzilbys na przegladarce czy podczas trzymanej spacji mozesz ruszac kursorem myszki?
<Drathir> Ciekawe czy koknkretny model czy ogolnie teraz tak jest
<Wizard> ale został w pracy, na tym lapku, na którym teraz jestem nie mam ubuntu
<Wizard> i nie chce mi się linuksa włączać
<Wizard> :>
<Drathir> To nie sprawdzaj hrhr
<Drathir> Powinnno niedlugo na googlach sie pojawic zapewne
<Wizard> Drathir: to jest łaptop?
<Drathir> Da w dodatku Asus
<Wizard> jeśli tak, to poszukaj w ustawieniach, czy nie masz włączonego blokowania touchpada przy pisaniu
<Wizard> o, właśnie zamierzam kupić takiego śmiesznego małego asusa
<Drathir> Ten to taki wiekszy maly...
<Drathir> k50ab
<Drathir> A gdzie to mniej wiecej szukac?
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam :D
<Drathir> Ale zawsze cos dziekuje.
<Drathir> zeby bylo ciekawiej zezwolenie na kontrolowanie kursora za pomoca klawiatury jak wlacze to moge trzymac i klawiatura kursor przemieszczac.
<Wizard> o, kupię sobie asusa t101
<Wizard> miałem kupić macbooka air, ale nie ma zwykłej sieciówki, a ten asus ma dotykowy ekran
<EsmD> nie znajde tego... wedlug jakiegos poradnika mialem scaiganc jakis program, i on zgrywal z USB jakies dane na temat modemu Sagem a100 i robil z tym loga. No wiec, ten program nie potrafi mi stworzyc loga :/
<EsmD> chodzi o sterowniki do *siemens a100
<Drathir> Bingo
<Drathir> Preferencje myszy - Panel dotykowy - Wylaczenie panelu dotykowego podczas pisania.
<Drathir> Wizard: A jaka jest niezwykla sieciowka?
<Drathir> EsmD: A po co ma robic jakies loga?
<EsmD> Drathir: zeby go przerobic do innej postaci (.bin) i uzyc jako sterownik, tak to zrozumialem po poradniku :P
<Wizard> Drathir: wifi jest niezwykłe
<Wizard> przesyła pakiety powietrzem
<Wizard> magia!
<Wizard> Drathir: pomogło na twój problem?
<EsmD> w kazdym razie najchetniej to bym po prostu sciagnal paczke .deb ze sterownikiem
<Drathir> Wizard: Nie mow ze eth nie ma?
<Drathir> Wizard: pewnie ze pomoglo
<winter> Drathir: gniazdo rj45 jest grubsze od tego macbooka
<Drathir> To tak jakby ktos jeszcze zauwazyl to mozna odrazu w to miejsce skierowac.
<winter> nie może mieć
<winter> chyba ,ze na usb coś jest
<Drathir> winter: to niezle moze przejsciowki jakies dolaczaja
<winter> wątpie, po prostu nie ma
<Wizard> chociaż jakoś wykonania macbooka bije tego asiusiaka na łeb
<Wizard> cena też
<winter> Wizard: link?
<Wizard> ispot.com.pl
<Wizard> da się chyba kupić taniej, ale niewiele
<winter> ale tego susa chciałem zobaczyć
<winter> bo mac booka air już widziałem
<Wizard> komputronik.pl
<Wizard> asus101mt
<winter> ...
<Wizard> nie chce mi się szukać
<Wizard> podobno dotykowy ekran działa z natty
<Wizard> jak działa jeszcze akceleracja 3d na tym gma i uciągnie unity albo gnome3, to już będzie miło bardzo
<Wizard> a jak uciągnie netbeans i moją inżynierkę, to już będzie mega czad
<winter> wolałbym macbooka pro
<winter> jak już maca
<winter> po co ci air
<winter> nawet w łeb tym nie można przypierdolić
<winter> :-)
<Wizard> za to można łeb uciąć
<winter> hehe
<winter> to nawet można złamać
<Wizard> poza tym lubię os x
<winter> na macbooku pro też masz osx
<Wizard> ale macbook pro jest duży
<winter> a jest mocniejszy
<Wizard> chociaż jak znam życie, to ubuntu na tym asiusaku przestanie działać po update ;P
<winter> lulz
<Wizard> no zawsze tak jest
<morfeusz888_> cze
<Wizard> cześć morfeusz888_
<Wizard> morfeusz888_: polską klawiaturę najszybciej włącza się poleceniem setxkbmap pl
<morfeusz888_> mam polską klawiaturę
<Wizard> kuźwa, nie mogę wytrzeźwieć po wczorajszej imprezie firmowej :S
<winter> :-p
<SeViq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZnZpYfjwzk
<bastetmilo> Wizard, weź nic nie mów... ja miałam taką imprezę integracyjną na warsztatach, że ledwo do domu żywa dojechałam...
<lukaszg> hi! ktoś z krakowa tutaj?
<foreste> czesc
<lukaszg> mam pyt. dot. skrzyżowania na al. Pokoju ;)
<foreste> uzywa nowego kde 4.6 <3
<foreste> tylko swankuje networkmanager xd
<Nerihsa> use wicd [solved]
<foreste> raz widzi modem raz nie ;p
<foreste> co wlaczyc zeby miec przezroczyste dymki czy najedzie mysza na minizowane okno ?
<foreste> tak jak bylo w kde 4.4
<Drathir> bastetmilo: To ladne mi to warsztaty
<Drathir> Network manager w 11.04 ma minus nie grupuje dwoch sieci o tym samym ssid i innych nazwach
<Galahad> witam :)
<julek> http://allegro.pl/monitor-audio-rx6-rx-6-stereow-wasalonodsluch-i1634459022.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69aapzx> (at allegro.pl)
<julek> czy mi sie wydaje, czy to jakis cwaniak?:)
<Stirlitz> "odsłuch"
<julek> kto ma konto na wykopie?:)
<bastetmilo> ja mam
<julek> to moze zareklamujesz przedsiebiorce?
<bastetmilo> zaporoponuj ciekawy tytuł ;)
<julek> hmm...
<julek> moze "kolejny naciagacz, niech ginie!" i w opisie "wiecie co z nim zrobic...";)
<bastetmilo> nie, nie. cos bardziej kreatywnego...
<bastetmilo> z jajem ;)
<julek> hmm...
<Stirlitz> bez sensu, ta jakis salon co odsłuch z 5 dych proponuje
<Stirlitz> jaki w tym wał?
<Stirlitz> idźcie xfaktora ogladać lepiej, jak moja stara
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: "odsłuchajmy go"
<Stirlitz> hihi to jednak kiełki były
<Stirlitz> a na ogóra zwalali
<Galahad> naciągać ludzi na kiełki hmmm
<EsmD> Yo, w jakiej kategorii moze byc linux-headers w http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ ?
<Filar> A to nie wystarczy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-headers ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43sbaf7> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Filar> Mam taki problem: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-headers
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43sbaf7> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Filar> sry, zła wklejka
<Filar> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<Filar> Taki problem
<Filar> Jak go rozwiązać?
<Stirlitz> to proste...
<Lesiuk> witam
<EsmD> Filar: dzieki :D
<Filar> nmzc
<EsmD> ide dokonczyc instalacje sterow do ubu
<mikikar> uf! witam
<TheNumb> Lesiuk: dalej działa
<EsmD> Mam dalej problem z tym Siemensem a100 - wykonuje wszystko tak jak sie nalezy, pzy wpisywanie "sudo make" wyskakuje blad - make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<EsmD> *przy wpisywaniu
<EsmD> z tego tematu to wzialem: http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-3436.html
<EsmD> co moze byc przyczyna?
<Stirlitz> brakuje nagłówków?
<Stirlitz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=bounds.s&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3vro3j3> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Stirlitz> najlepiej build-essential
<EsmD> hm... ja mam oficjalne ubuntu 11.04, brakowalo linux-headers, brakuje naglowkow... czego jeszcze moze brakowac jak chce cos skompilowac? :|
<EsmD> a to to niby zainstalowane
<EsmD> Aha, headers to naglowki :D
<Stirlitz> co w ogóle kompilujesz?
<Stirlitz> znaczy próbujesz?
<EsmD> stera do siemensa a100
<EsmD> sterownik*
<Stirlitz> uderzyłem się w ścianę
<EsmD> dlaczego? Bolalo?
<EsmD> w kazdym razie z tego co widze zainstalowanlem przestarzale linux-headers - ide probowac dalej.
<Stirlitz> jak mogłeś?
<Stirlitz> hmm no cóż
<mikikar> jak mam sie nauczyć obsługi tego systemu.???
<jacekowski> google
<EsmD> Stirlitz: to samo mimo ze jest zainstalowany header
<Stirlitz> EsmD, pokaż to coś wg czego ma to działać
<EsmD> jak "to cos"?
<EsmD> Jezeli ci chodzi o poradnik wedlug ktorego to wykonywalem, to tu masz: http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-3436.html
<Stirlitz> no, to jakiś zxdsl czy co tam?
<Stirlitz> z 2010 raczej poradniki nie zadziałają
<Stirlitz> na ubuntowym forum ktoś tam działa
<winter> 1st
<m477> 2st
<winter> 2nd kurwa
 * winter is watching GITS2
<m477> no cos Ty ~.~
<winter> ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-28
<uh> http://debian.linux.pl/entries/187-Przezroczysty-conky-w-xfce-4-8
<Wizard> Cześć.
<uh> cz
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<Dreadlish>  hiya
<Wizard> Cześć Dreadlish.
<Dreadlish> co tam?
<Wizard> Poranek :S
<Dreadlish> e tam
<gjm> Zjeść coś trzeba
<Wizard> Nie lubię poniedziałku.
<Dreadlish> a kto lubi?
<Wizard> Nik pewnie.
<Wizard> Ten dzień ogólnie ma przechlapane.
<Dreadlish> cno
<Dreadlish> no*
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry ;]
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ping
<bastetmilo> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> Udało się przesunąć?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: na razie nikt nie zgłaszał sprzeciwu
<bastetmilo> ale ciężko od niektórych wydębić odpowiedź bo nikt mi maila nie zostawił, a tutaj się pojawiają czasem.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, bardzo niedobrze.
<spoofy> boże ostatnie urządzenie z windowsem jakie jest w moim domu wykorzystuje jako serwer http na wifi ... www.mobileleap.net/hph
<spoofy> zna ktoś może jakiś serwerek telneta/ssh na wm 6.1 ? inaczej muszę się bawić w mobilną jave..
<Hasoth> witam, mam pytanie, znajoma poprosiła żebym zainstalował jej win7, a miała wcześniej tylko ubuntu, nie mogła tego zrobić bo wolne miejsce było na partycji extended i musiałem ją zmniejszyć i zrobić główną, jednak po tym jak zrobiłem fix gruba to w boot loaderze nie ma opcji linuxa, jak sprawdzić czy sformatowała ona partycje z linuxem, a jeśli nie to jak dodać spowrotem ubuntu do listy ?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: I tak jak znam życie będą 4 osoby...
<spoofy> Hasoth: live cd
<Hasoth> spoofy: I've used boot-repair-disk
<Hasoth> and there is option "ubuntu 12.04 lts) to boot by default
<Hasoth> but it didn't work
<spoofy> Hasoth: what kinda boot-repair-disk?
<spoofy> Uh
<Hasoth> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<Hasoth> link z tej strony https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Hasoth> ok otworzyłem teym samego gruba, i jest on chyba za krótki
<spoofy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<spoofy> Try this dude ;)
<Hasoth> should I write in english on polish channel ? :P
<bastetmilo> Hasoth: nie
<bastetmilo> kolega Cię wkręca
<Wizard> Bogowie, gimnazjum się nazlatywało i robią wiochę.
<Wizard> spoofy, Mówimy po polsku!
<spoofy> Wiedziałem że Wizard coś mi zrobi za inglisza :x
<Wizard> Na godzinkę.
<Wizard> Aż sobie odświeżysz słownik.
<Wizard> Hasoth, no, teraz już można ci pomóc ;]
<Hasoth> używając boot repair dodałem boot flag do ubuntu, ale patrząc na gruba, bo moge go  tu edytować w pliku tekstowym nie widze zmian
<Hasoth> musze sobie poprostu zobaczyć taki plik na wzór i skopiować
<Wizard> Hasoth, odpal komputer z płytki i zobacz w jaki sposób zrujnowałeś partycje.
<ftpd> Ej, Wizard. Jak dla mnie, winny jest Hasoth. Spufi napisał 'live cd' (sorry, spolszczanie tego na siłę jest/byłoby już głupie/przesadne), a to Hasoth zaczął po ingliszu teges.
<Wizard> Na przykład czy pliki są na niej i tak dalej.
<Wizard> ftpd, Czytaj uważnej.
<Hasoth> Wizard: ok już ściągne ubuntu jeszcze raz i zobacze ;)
<Wizard> Ściągnę jeszcze raz? :D
<ftpd> Wizard:
<ftpd>                            sprawdzić czy sformatowała ona partycje z linuxem, a jeśli nie to jak dodać spowrotem ubuntu do listy ?
<ftpd> 11:51:42 |  bastetmilo   | Wizard: I tak jak znam życie będą 4 osoby...
<ftpd> 11:52:08 |      spoofy   | Hasoth: live cd
<ftpd> 11:52:27 |      Hasoth   | spoofy: I've used boot-repair-disk
<ftpd> Bardziej uważnie się nie da.
<Wizard> ftpd, Nie wklejaj tu :[
<Hasoth> ftpd: a pierwszy post ? ;)
<Wizard> Właśnie?
<ftpd> Jaki 'post'?
<Hasoth> no mój
<Wizard> ftpd, Poza tym, będziesz na zlocie?
<ftpd> To nie forum. Na forum są 'posty'.
<ftpd> Tu nie ma postów.
<Wizard> Tam też nie.
<Wizard> I tam, i tu są wiadomości.
<Wizard> :P
<Hasoth> ehh no dobrze, nieważne, nie będę się sprzeczał o terminilogie
<ftpd> Hasoth: No, Ty napisałeś po polsku, Spufi Ci napisał 'live cd', a Ty przeszedłeś na angielski.
<Hasoth> szkoda czasu na ten temat ;)
<Wizard> spoofy, Zachowuj się.
<ftpd> spoofy: Nie ma za co.
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie sądzę. Miałem jechać do Wrocławia na Polcon, ale chyba nie chcę, po tym co się dzieje na liście fandomu.
<Wizard> Możesz przyjechać do nas na piwo.
<Wizard> :(
<spoofy> ftpd: Wizard dziękuję.. Przepraszam więzej nie będę. Ale nie lubie takich akcji i dawania w sumie kicka i mute'a za nic. Umiem się zachować i przeprosić lecz naprawdę nie rozumiem niechęci względem mnie. Jak jest to tak wielki problem to wystarczy powiedzieć mi "wyjdź" a wyjdę.
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, Windows nie obsługuje ext4? Ale bieda.
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie mam gdzie spać we Wrocławiu,
<Wizard> Ja też nie mam gdzie spać.
<Wizard> Organizatorzy nie przewidzieli :/
<bastetmilo> Co Wy macie z tym nie mam spać?
<ftpd> Wizard: Poza tym, czułbym się jakbym się trochę na siłę <brzydkie słowo>. Żaden ze mnie 'bywalec' kanału i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Mech.
<bastetmilo> Linki do hosteli i hoteli są na stronie
<bastetmilo> co to za problem się zorganizować i wynająć w kilka osób jeden pokój?
<ftpd> Ja chrapię :P
<bastetmilo> No i?
<ftpd> No i w ogóle jestem obleśny. Nikt nie będzie chciał pokoju ze mną!
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> Ja na Wordcampie spałam w pokoju z jednym chrapiącym, 4 Włochami chodzącymi po pokoju o 3 nad ranem i jakos dałam radę
<ftpd> He he.
<Wizard> Masz kompleksy?
<ftpd> A w ogóle, teges.
<ftpd> Po co spać?
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> sama zresztą się przywlokłam po drugiej :)
<bastetmilo> jesteście dziwni
<ftpd> No dla mnie siedzenie do 4-5 na piwie to generalnie normalka.
<Wizard> ftpd, Na przykład, żeby nie zasnąć potem za kierownicą i nie wjechać pod jakiegoś idiotę z Warszawy wyprzedzającego na trzeciego.
<Wizard> Ja nie jestem dziwny!
<Wizard> Ja jestem oryginalny.
<ftpd> A to nie, ja uparcie i konsekwentnie nie posiadam uprawnień do prowadzenia pojazdów mechanicznych.
<bastetmilo> No. Ktoś normalny :)
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> No nie będę przecież 4h tłukł się zapchanym pociągiem.
<Wizard> Już lepiej tłuc się 4h zapchaną ósemką.
<ftpd> E tam.
<ftpd> Akurat wiesz, 4h to nie dużo.
<ftpd> Z Psn chyba nawet mniej.
<ftpd> Ja kiedyś przez kilka lat uparcie miewałem samice na różnych 'drugich końcach polski'.
<ftpd> to się przyzwyczaiłem do pociągów.
<ftpd> qermit: Czym jedziecie na zlot? Może się jakoś byśmy razem spiknęli.
<Wizard> qermit nie żyje :/
<Wizard> Nie opdpowiada od tygodnia.
<ftpd> Nieprawda. Rozmawiałem z nim w e... piątek?
<ftpd> Albo sobotę.
<ftpd> Może z Tobą nie gada ;-)
<Wizard> ;)
<gjm> re
<bastetmilo> re re kum kum
<ftpd> Ale mi się nie chce dzisiaj.
<ftpd> I mam trochę chorobę filipińską.
<bastetmilo> co to jest choroba filipińska?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> bastetmilo:
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://spieprzajdziadu.com/muzeum/index.php?title=Filipi%C5%84ska_choroba_tropikalna
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d2256n3> (at spieprzajdziadu.com)
<ftpd> Jak Kwaśniewski kiedyś chodził nawalony przed kamerą, to mówił, że jest chory na chorobę jelit z Filipin i to nie wódka, tylko leki tak na niego działają.
<bastetmilo> ah
<bastetmilo> inna odmiana pomroczności?
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> 12:07:40 |        ftpd   | No dla mnie siedzenie do 4-5 na piwie to generalnie normalka.
<Wizard> Irasiad też tam jest!
<ftpd> Właśnie wczoraj siedziałem.
<ftpd> I dzisiaj, no, jest mi tak-sobie.
<BlessJah> pomrocznosc jasna jeszcze
<ftpd> Znaczy nie mam kaca, czy coś.
<ftpd> Bo po samym piwie to tak ciężko. Ale jestem po prostu zmęczony.
<Wizard> ftpd, A co, piłeś jak zwykle do 4,5?
 * Wizard ziewa.
<ftpd> Wizard: 12:33:24 |        ftpd   | Właśnie wczoraj siedziałem.
<Wizard> ;]
<ftpd> Przyjemnie tak sobie piwko walnąć i gadać o czymkolwiek.
<Wizard> Ja lubię.
<Wizard> I też wczoraj praktykowałem, ale bez przesady.
<suitch> ftpd a ty z warszawy jedziesz? :|
<suitch> to ciekawe
<suitch> ale w kazdym razie moze bedziemy do p-nia wracac samochodem po
<ftpd> suitch: Nie wiedziałem/nie spodziewałem się, że Wy z Warszawy jedziecie. Ja jadę (jeśli jadę) z Psn.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Wpisz mnie na 70%.
<gjm> A kto z Warszawy w ogóle jedzie?
<suitch> qermit chce jechac
<suitch> bo on nigdy we wroclawiu nie byl -_-
<ftpd> Ja raz.
<ftpd> ;-)
<suitch> no ja to pewnie ze 25
<ftpd> Tam nic nie ma.
<suitch> wiecej jest niz w poznaniu
<suitch> a niedaleko
<ftpd> Znaczy co? Bo w Poznaniu też nic nie ma.
<suitch> zabytki
<suitch> \o/
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> To ten, wiesz przecież, gdzie ja mam zabytki.
<suitch> jeszcze krasnale sa
<ftpd> A no, słyszałem.
<Thorbjorn> Helo
<Wizard> Ja też we Wrocławiu byłem raz.
<Wizard> I chętnie pojadę, ja lubię zabytki.
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, cześć.
<Thorbjorn> Wiecie jak ominąć te posrane limity na hotfile?
<ftpd> Kupić premium.
<ftpd> Ja nie lubię zabytków.
<Thorbjorn> a inaczej jakoś?
<bastetmilo> suitch: hej, qermit mi chyba nie odpowiedział - czy bedzie pasować Wam zmiana terminu? Na dzien pózniej?
<bastetmilo> sobota-niedziela
<bastetmilo> zamiast piatek-sobota?
<suitch> no na razie to nam jest chyba wszystko jedno
<ftpd> Sobota-niedziela jest generalnie o wiele bardziej si.
<ftpd> Nie trzeba będzie urlopu brać.
<ftpd> Thorbjorn: Nie. To są serwisy, które dają bonusy, jeśli zapłacisz. Zapłać, będziesz miał. Poza tym, 'pomóżcie mi lepiej kraść' jest słabe.
<suitch> Thorbjorn: a masz neostrade?
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, Przeczytaj /topic.
<Wizard> I wyjdź.
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> suitch, Cześć.
<ftpd> I pokrop dysk i sieciówkę wodą święconą, w ramach pokuty.
<suitch> czesc
<Wizard> suitch, Czemu "chyba"?
<Wizard> "Chyba" nic nie wyjaśnia :/
<suitch> no ja to nie mam jakis konkretnych planow
<suitch> na tyle do przodu
<suitch> *jakichs
<Wizard> :]
<suitch> poza tym moge np. urodzic -_-
<suitch> do tego czasu
<Wizard> suitch, Jesteś w ciąży? o_O
<suitch> no, juz za polowa
<bastetmilo> suitch: a na kiedy masz dokładnie termin?
<suitch> na wrzesien
<suitch> ale jak wyjdzie wczesniej to co -_-
<bastetmilo> eeetam
<bastetmilo> tzn. Gratulacje!
<bastetmilo> i miejmy nadzieje, że w lipcu się nie będzie pchało już na świat
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> Hai.
<bastetmilo> suitch: a już wiadomo co będzie?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: czytałeś o zmiamie terminu zlotu?
<TheNumb> Jest na kanale ktoś obeznany z rynkiem urządzeń na androidzie?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nope ;o
<bastetmilo> zmianie*
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a duża zmiana?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: sobota-niedziela
<TheNumb> Meh
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Czyli dla mnie żadna.
<bastetmilo> czyli Ty jesteś za
<bastetmilo> :)
<TheNumb> Mhm
<TheNumb> Może być ;-)
<TheNumb> Tylko czekaj
<TheNumb> Który to dzień wypada?
<TheNumb> Tzn, data.
<bastetmilo> 14-15
<bastetmilo> a nie 13-14
<TheNumb> Mhm.
<bastetmilo> Pasuje?
<TheNumb> Mi pasuje.
<bastetmilo> świetnie :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: widzisz - a Ty się martwiłeś :)
<TheNumb> Chyba jeszcze będę w mieście ;-)
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: jak 14 mialeś być to nadal chyba bedziesz, co?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: no, mam taką nadzieję.
<TheNumb> Jadę na wakacje ze znajomymi to różnie to może wyjść ;]
<TheNumb> Jakby co to dam znać.
<TheNumb> ;p
<bastetmilo> A. Ty i tak nie byłeś na 100% tylko na "pewnie bedzie"
<ftpd> Zdanie z forum.
<ftpd> Dla mnie iPad pełni służbę notatnika w szkole :P
<ftpd> Omujborze.
<Dreadlish> omg...
<TheNumb> Współczuję.
<Dreadlish> sounds like burzuj
<TheNumb> W życiu nie widziałem gorszego notatnika
<ftpd> Niech sobie będzie i burżuj. Chodzi o kretyńską konstrukcję zdania.
<TheNumb> ftpd: nie przeglądam mya od dłuższego czasu.
<ftpd> Ja muszę.
<TheNumb> I chyba dobrze robię.
<TheNumb> ftpd: zawsze możesz powiedzieć "pierdzielę" i zrzec się funkcji modernatora.
<TheNumb> Jako powód podasz: "Wszechobecna głupota i debilizm"
<TheNumb> <:
<ftpd> Nie nie, po prostu co tydzień dodaję kolejne działy do 'tutaj nie zaglądam'.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> ftpd: rozumiem, że nie możesz się doczekać aż dodasz dział "Newsy" <:
<DaZ> a jakie forum takie fajne?
<TheNumb> DaZ: majaple.pl
<DaZ> oh.
<ftpd> TheNumb: Nie czytam działu Newsy. Czytam software, moderatorski i czasami jakieś offtopiki.
<Wizard> ftpd, TheNumb!
<TheNumb> Wizard: !
<Wizard> Jak dobreprogramy lejemy, to myapple też.
<Wizard> Won na #mac ;]
<ftpd> TheNumb: Ale powiem Ci, że Ubuntu i tak jest lepsze, a forum ciekawsze.
<TheNumb> Wizard: znowu włączył Ci się tryb gestapo? :D
<DaZ> dobreprogramy som osom
<ftpd> Wizard: Lepiej?
<Wizard> TheNumb, Nigdy nie wyłączałem.
<Wizard> ftpd, Znacznie :*
<Wizard> Zaczynam się bać jechać na ten zlot.
<TheNumb> Ubuntu jest dobre ale tylko na serwerach.
<TheNumb> Może być? <:
<Wizard> Jeszcze po mordzie dostanę.
<TheNumb> Och, przecinka zabrakło.
<ftpd> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/1189145 hehe
<bastetmilo> dobra. Kto używa na codzien gita?
<Wizard> o/
<ftpd> Ja!
<Wizard> Ty?
<ftpd> Robię git pull i git push.
<ftpd> No.
<Wizard> o_O
<refurbished> ftpd : może miał na myśli inną foczkę ?
<ftpd> Przeniosłem swoje mud-skrypty do gita w końcu.
<Wizard> Skrypty jakieś?
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Wizard: https://bitbucket.org/ftpd/tf-scripts/src
<ftpd> A
<ftpd> le generalnie to za dużo, niż potrzebuję.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: pull i push to pamietam... Potrzebuje szybkiego szkolenia przypominającego z gita
<ftpd> Ja też.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> Ah
<bastetmilo> jeszcze jedno
<bastetmilo> da się w Ubuntu jakoś pokolorować katalogi?
<ftpd> http://gitimmersion.com/lab_01.html
<Wizard> bastetmilo, pull, branch, commit, merge, rebase, push
<ftpd> To dostałem.
<ftpd> od TheNumba kiedyś.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ls -F
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dzięki
<ftpd> I doda do katalogów /
<Wizard> U mnie się same kolorują.
<ftpd> Jak dopiszesz jeszcze --color=yes, to już w ogóle git.
<bastetmilo> Uściśle. Nie w konsoli.
<Wizard> W nautilusie?
<bastetmilo> Tak
<ftpd> A, to ja nie umiem w guji.
<Wizard> Każdy motyw ikon ma katalogi w różnych kolorach.
<bastetmilo> żeby ikonki folderów byłu kolorowe, albo miały kolorowe podswietlenie
<Wizard> Musisz ikonę zmienić
<ftpd> Generalnie za mówienie 'folder' masz minusa.
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> U mnie też :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak mam to zrobić? Bo ja potrzebuje np. tylko kilka ikon miec w innym kolorze
<bastetmilo> czepiacie się bzdetów
<Wizard> Uh, Humanity nie ma kolorowych katalogów.
<ftpd> Masz podłe przyzwyczajenia z Maka, ot co.
<ftpd> Kolorowych katalogów się zachciało!
<Wizard> ftpd, To wcale nie jest śmieszne.
<Wizard> Z nautilusa też odznaki wywalili!
<ftpd> Jakie odznaki?
<Wizard> No takie można było graficzki dodawać.
<bastetmilo> Lipa straszna z tymi ikonami
<TAMIZ> witam . Mam problem - Sylpheed łączy się bardzo wolno
<TheNumb> TAMIZ: a co to za stwór?
<TheNumb> A, klient poczty elektronicznej.
<TheNumb> TAMIZ: a z jakim serwerem się łączysz?
<TAMIZ> mam jakies trzy konta
<TAMIZ> na xp działa normalnie
<TheNumb> TAMIZ: ale gdzie?
<TheNumb> Mhm
<TheNumb> TAMIZ: ten sam klient poczty?
<TAMIZ> zawsze działał normalnie ten Sylpheed
<TAMIZ> ale teraz po 6 miesiącach wróciłem na Squeezy
<TAMIZ> ale mam gorszy problem ----rozłącza mi co 15 ,30 -45 minut sieć zarówno na XP jak i linuxi
<TAMIZ> e
<TheNumb> TAMIZ: może ten klient jest upośledzony.
<TheNumb> TAMIZ: zmień na coś innego i testuj.
<gjm> Oho
<gjm> A to wszystko Tamuzin, na bank
<ftpd> Ej.
<ftpd> No właśnie.
<ftpd> To jest tamurzyn.
<gjm> Stuprocentowa, na #gentoo-pl zdążył już bana wyrwać, pyta o to samo na milionie kanałów i te jego skróty.
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> aka good informed gjm
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> Dreadlish: Wiadomix
<uh> jaki serwer www?
<gjm> uh: Że co?
<uh> apache lighttpd nginx?
<uh> sobie głośno myślę
<Dreadlish> lighttpd albo nginx
<gjm> "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 80" :>
<ftpd> Ja mam lajta.
<ftpd> Lajt jest fajny.
<Dreadlish> nom
<ftpd> Ma mod_simple_vhost.
<ftpd> Znaczy inne niby też mają.
<Dreadlish> lighta się łatwo konfiguruje
<Dreadlish> i jest "zwinny"
<ftpd> Ale w lajcie to tak jakoś mi się wydaje jest najprostsze/najwygodniejsze do opaździerzenia.
<uh> ftpd: z lightem miałem wczoraj mały problem i ciagle myślę co jest nie tak, mianowicie odpala się 2razy i nie da się go ubić
<Dreadlish> uh: popraw sobie skrypty
<ftpd> Masz złe skrypty.
<Dreadlish> soa#1 @ debian unstable
<Dreadlish> root@kacer:~# /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart
<Dreadlish> [ ok ] Stopping web server: lighttpd.
<Dreadlish> [ ok ] Starting web server: lighttpd.
<Dreadlish> root@kacer:~#
<Dreadlish> perfectly.
<uh> a u mnie nie :P
<Dreadlish> Wizard: kurwa wypierdalaj tępy cwelu.
<sjg> lol
<Wizard> Eh.
<Wizard> No nie dociera.
<sjg> no tak bana po wyjsciu?
<sjg> D:
<gjm> sjg: Problem?
<Wizard> sjg, ban służy temu, żeby nie wchodził.
<sjg> :s
<sjg> okej, opy
<gjm> Wizard: sjg już tyle kopów i banów nadostawał że jemu to już wszystko jedno powinno być
<sjg> xD
<Wizard> O, nowy trol?
<sjg> Wizard: stary
<gjm> Na przykład za "xD"
<sjg> po prostu gjm nie lubi mojego nicku
<gjm> Za nickiem zawsze ktoś się kryje
<uh> root@scena:/etc/lighttpd# sudo service lighttpd force-reload * Reloading web server configuration lighttpd                                    [fail]
<uh> a w logach nie ma błędów
<Wizard> Może on się po prostu wywala?
<Wizard> Np SIGSEGV, czy coś?
<ftpd> Mój tam zawsze wali do logów, jak mu nie pasuje.
<ftpd> Może masz ścieżkę skopaną?
<ftpd>  lighttpd -t -f lighttpd.conf
<ftpd> Nic nie wywala?
<uh> o wywala
<ftpd> No witam
<uh> no ale nie łapię o co chodzi
<Wizard> Nie umiesz.
<uh> no wszystko jest na miejscu a błąd jest taki
<uh>  lighttpd.conf failed: No such file or directory
<gjm> A masz ten plik?
<uh> tak
<gjm> chmod +x?
<Wizard> uh, A czy aby na pewno ten plik jest w katalogu, w którym jesteś?
<uh> tak
<uh> ba mało tego
<ftpd> ...
<uh> teraz wyświetla że wszystko ok
<uh> root@scena:/etc/lighttpd# lighttpd -t -f lighttpd.conf
<uh> Syntax OK
<gjm> Czary
<uh> ale i tak nie działa ak  należy
<uh> :)
<ftpd> lighttpd -D -f lighttpd.conf
<uh> 2012-05-28 15:08:04: (network.c.358) can't bind to port:  80 Address already in use
<uh> no i to jest ten snam klopot
<ftpd> No ale skilluj tego chodzącego z service...
<ftpd> pkill -9 lighttpd
<uh> ftpd: ale po uruchomieniu i tak to samo jest
<ftpd> Mon, podstawy.
<uh> jak by się odpalał 2 razy
<ftpd> Skilluj.
<ftpd> Odpal z łapy.
<ftpd> Sprawdź.
<ftpd> Jak jest ok, masz skopane skrypty.
<uh> odpala się
<uh> i przy restarcie to samo wyskaue
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> No bo go odpaliłeś z łapy.
<ftpd> Jezu, mon, POMYŚL.
<ftpd> A nie klepiesz w kółko to samo i 'nie działa'.
<uh> ale skrypt mam ok
<ftpd> Jakbyś miał skrypt ok, byłoby dobrze odpalone.
<ftpd> Może go gdzieś jeszcze odpalasz?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, w rc.local?
<ftpd> Cokolwiek?
<uh> szukam
<uh> ale ani php nie działa ani mysql
<uh> chyba wywale i od nowa
<ftpd> Ja chyba nie będę już tego komentował, szkoda mi życia i zdrowia.
<uh> ej ej - z apachem działa bez problemów
<TheNumb> uh: a ubiłeś wcześniej apache?
<uh> tak
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> uh, Sprawdź netcatem co słucha na 80.
<Wizard> I po kłopocie.
<uh> lighttpd
<TheNumb> Wizard: nasłuchuje.
<Wizard> Nasłu?
<Wizard> uh, Ręce nie są w stanie tak nisko opaść.
<uh> cicho
<gjm> /o\ ← Łapie się za głowę
<drathir> co ciekawego niszczycie?
<TheNumb> drathir: świat
<Diabelko> to pinky jest i mózg, to pinky jest i mózg
<gjm> A imię jego czterdzieści i cztery
<drathir> TheNumb: to ciezko jeszcze bardziej zepsuc... hrhr
<drathir> Diabelko: tja... fajne bajeczki...
<Wizard> uh, niszczyciel światów :)
<m477> mialem wstac na 7 na zajecia, a wstalem o 14;30
<m477> close enough
<uh> nie wiem co jest nie tak
<uh> idę po piwo
<ftpd> Ile płacisz za naprawę? ;-)
<uh> 1zł
<uh> sam zrobie
<uh> apache2 działa ok ale teraz problem z php5
<drathir> m477: jak jakies wyklady to zapewne jeszcze na podsumowanie zdazysz hrhr
<drathir> phap apacz w paczkach i domyslnych powinien smigac...
<ftpd> Fajne.
<ftpd> "Nie działa mi light, to zainstaluję apaczi."
<uh> ftpd: no bo wszytstko niby jest ok
<drathir> niby jest a nie jest?
<ftpd> Ja już napisałem, że nie chce mi się marnować życia. Jakby było "ok", miałbyś działający setup. Nie działa, ale Ty mówisz, że "jest ok".
<uh> no niby est
<ftpd> No to spoko, jak jest, to super.
<ftpd> Nie moja sprawa.
<bastetmilo> słowo klucz: niby
<uh> działa ale nie tak jak powinno
<bastetmilo> znaczy: nie działa :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie wpisałaś mnie :(
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie mam hasła do ftp tutaj
<bastetmilo> a Ty się przypomnij na maila
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % echo "ten teges się przypominam" | mail -s przypominajka zlot@bastetmilo.pl
<ftpd> insomniac ~ %
<ftpd> Proszę!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dobrze :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jesteś na g+?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: https://plus.google.com/106295406361970869551/posts
<bastetmilo> już znalazłam
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A co?
<bastetmilo> nic
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Twoja odpowiedź została zarejestrowana.
<zuo> dzień dobry! ratujcie dobre człowieki - flash mi pada :(
<BlessJah> niebieskie ludziki widzisz?
<BlessJah> czy sypie ci przegladarke?
<zuo> smerfne ludziki naprawiłam patchem i teraz mi sypie przeglądarki
<BlessJah> patchem???
<zuo> sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<zuo>  echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<ftpd> Ale 'patrz'.
<ftpd> s/rz/ch/
<zuo> I teraz albo nie startuje, albo się wiesza po chwili i komunikat - jedna z wtyczek uległa awarii - shockwave flash... :(
<ftpd> A jak usuniesz 'patcha'?
<zuo> to mam smerfne ludziki... :/
<ftpd> Co to są smerfne ludziki?
<zuo> niebieskie na skórze ;)
<BlessJah> ftpd: problem z sprzetowym renderowaniem na nvidiach
<ftpd> Nie do końca rozumiem, ale okejka.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ach, ok.
<ftpd> Zmień driver ;-)
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> downgrade
<zuo> jak mam tego dokonać?
<BlessJah> ale ja nie mam pojecia jaka wersja nie bedzie miala tego problemu
<BlessJah> ani nawet jak toto jest numerowane
<zuo> yhm... to kiepsko tak trochę
<ftpd> Ale downgrade flasha, czy drivera nvidii?
<BlessJah> flasha
<ftpd> zuo: Wyświetl sobie dostępne wersje i jedź po kolei w dół ;-)
<zuo> a przy pierwszym sprawdzaniu aktualizacji nie pojedzie z aktualizacją flasha?
<ftpd> (Bo apt umie trzymać kilka wersji w repo, prada?)
<ftpd> zuo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6msmhd> (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<BlessJah> mozesz w synapticu zatrzymac wersje, o ile sie nie myle
<BlessJah> ale nie mam ubuntu, nie powiem ci jak
<ftpd> aptitude hold
<ftpd> A nie w synapticu ;-)
<BlessJah> nie ma juz aptitude
<zuo> hmmm, no to kapa...
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % which aptitude
<ftpd> zsh: correct 'aptitude' to '.aptitude' [nyae]? n
<ftpd> /usr/bin/aptitude
<BlessJah> od uzywania aptitude umieraja pszczoly
<ftpd> No to dpkg.
<ftpd> Cokolwiek.
<BlessJah> od dpkg siwieja ZU
<ftpd> W każdym razie - da się zatrzymać aktualizacje konkretnego pakietu, w taki czy inny sposób.
<ftpd> BlessJah: A dselect boli w zęby.
<ftpd> Jak widzę dselecta, to tak jakbym kostkę lodu rozgryzł.
<BlessJah> brb
<ftpd> zuo: W każdym tazie, apt-show-version -a -p <nazwa paczki z flaszem>.
<ftpd> I jedziesz.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To Ty/
<zuo> ftpd: spróbuję
<zuo> dzięki :) może coś z tego będzie
<ftpd> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463170180379107&set=a.223098324386295.105971.205344452828349&type=1&theater
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7nz4acc> (at www.facebook.com)
<ftpd> myhyhyhyhy
<gjm> Jeżeli masz takie głupie quitmsg, to wiedz że coś się dzieje.
<foreste> co ?
<foreste> witam
<gjm> Masło, nie do Ciebie. Przed znakiem zapytania (wykrzyknikiem też) nie stawiamy spacji.
<julek> gjm: co ci?
<gjm> A co ma mi być?
<julek> plujesz jadem
<gjm> Nie, po prostu wkurza mnie pisanie spacji przed znakiem zapytania, poza tym jest trollem.
<BlessJah> foreste?
<BlessJah> skrzyp?
<gjm> foreste
<gjm> Ale jakim przystojnym :)
 * BlessJah czeka aż sam się dowie, że jest trollem
<gjm> :f
<Skrzyp> co ja?
<gjm> Umiesz czytać?
<BlessJah> gjm: a ty umiesz?
<BlessJah> 1828 <@gjm> Jeżeli masz takie głupie quitmsg, to wiedz że coś się dzieje.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jak wyszedłeś, ale nie o to mi chodziło akurat
<gjm> I?
<BlessJah> gjm: liczyles na dalszy ciag?
<gjm> 18:43 < BlessJah> gjm: a ty umiesz?
<gjm> Po co te pytanie?
<BlessJah> ach, pisales o jego quitmsg jak go nie bylo
<BlessJah> zwracalem uwage, ze pisales to miedzy wyjsciem a wejscie, tak wiec podczas Skrzypa nieobecnosci
<BlessJah> twoj klient na pewno pokazuje takie rzeczy w kolejnosci chronologicznej
<BlessJah> idę jeść
<gjm> Nie uważasz że to wcale nie musiało być skierowane do niego? Czy ten tekst z jego quitmsg odbierasz jako skierowane do siebie, bo jest tak sformułowane? A może po prostu szukasz zaczepki?
<gjm> s/skierowane/skierowany
<gjm> i sformułowany.
<BlessJah> dluga wypowiedz
<BlessJah> az tak ci cisnienie skoczylo?
<gjm> Wydaje mi się że twoje 3 linijki mają podobną objętość do mojej wypowiedzi którą, o dziwo udało się napisać nie klepiąc 2x w Enter. Aż tak Ci ciśnienie skoczyło?
<gjm> Smacznego BTW
<BlessJah> dzieki
<BlessJah> wroce jak zjem
<gjm> Czekam z niecierpliwością
<ftpd> Re.
<ftpd> Skrzyp: Głupie masz to quitmsg, do tego z błędem.
<gjm> Czy ja czegoś nie mówiłem?
<TAMEZ> co oznacza koncowka DBG przy kernelu ??? np linux-image-3.2.0-0.bpo.1-amd64-dbg
<ftpd> O, kretyn powrócił.
<ftpd> ;-)
 * ftpd bierze popkorn.
 * TAMEZ uwaza ftpd za krwe w dpe jepana 
<gjm> :)
<ftpd> gjm: Nie kop.
<Skrzyp> ftpd: nawet nie wiem, co mam
<ftpd> Skrzyp: 18:27:42 !--             | >>> Skrzyp!~skrzyp@applejack.q3k.org [Quit: Jeżeli na Twoim biurku jawią się, systemy niezgodne ze standardem POSIX, to wiedz, że COŚ SIĘ DZIEJE!!!]
<Skrzyp> a tam
<Skrzyp> dawno temu ustawiałem
<ftpd> Skrzyp: Przed 'systemy' nie powinno być przecinka.
<Skrzyp> musiałem być wtedy cosik najebany
<Skrzyp> zara zmienię
<ftpd> Ej.
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Zostaw.
<ftpd> Niech posapie.
<gjm> Co za dużo to niezdrowo
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> To idę na archlinux
<uh> hehe iron sky - wybielili murzyna :D
<ftpd> No ba.
<ftpd> Doskonały jest ten film.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: co ja?
<uh> ftpd: bez przesady, dobre wstawki ma
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Na g+. Ale wszystko na to wskazało.
<uh> korea północna :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tak, to ja :)
<ftpd> uh: Nie znasz się. Doskonały jest ten film, basta.
<uh> ftpd: ale lighttpd już działą
<uh> działa
<uh> więc się kapkę znam
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Witaj w ziomliście, zatem!
<ftpd> uh: Co było?
<julek> kto chce sie przejechać do kosowa?
<uh> ftpd: nie wiadomo, wywaliłem skrypt i server zainstalowalem na nowo napisałem taki sam i działa
<bastetmilo> ftpd: zapisałam Cie na liste
<uh> a czemu Wrocław?
<bastetmilo> gjm: zgodnie z życzeniem zostałeś skreślony.
<bastetmilo> uh: bo tak.
<uh> za daleko
<bastetmilo> No. Ale w końcu ja mam blisko :>
<bastetmilo> i to się liczy
<uh> tak myślałem :D
<ftpd> ;-)
<julek> dlatego będzie mało luda
<ftpd> Odwieczne prawo organizatora.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Dlaczego zmieniłaś zdanie?
<bastetmilo> julek: zlot pierwotny zakładał dwie (tak dwie!) osoby
<bastetmilo> więc jak przyjadą 4 to będzie tłum
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ciebie i Kifkę?
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: tak
<ftpd> Sabat, nie zlot.
<julek> :)
<uh> zakochani
<uh> :D
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo, albowiem, ponieważ tak. Nie mam zamiaru nikogo zmuszać, czy przekonywać.
<bastetmilo> Nie chcesz przyjechać - trudno.
<ftpd> Nie jadę na Polcon, yay.
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<ftpd> Mają 'trochę' inną wizję konwentu, tam we Wratislavia Fantastica.
<ftpd> No i to, co Borg wypisywał na liście dyskusyjnej fandomu mnie 'trochę' zniechęciło.
<bastetmilo> tzn?
<ftpd> Zrezygnowałem oficjalnie z bycia organizatorem.
<bastetmilo> Oh.
<ftpd> W <brzydkie słowo> ich mam z ich pomysłami.
<ftpd> Poza tym, opcje noclegowe są chore.
<ftpd> I niejasne i dziwaczne.
<kasztan85> witam
<kasztan85> potrzebuje zainstalowac pakiet, ale on chce pythona 2.6 a u mnie jest 2.7
<kasztan85> moze mi ktos pomoc?
<kasztan85> ub12.04
<Voldenet> wywal pythona i zainstaluj starszego ze źródeł
<Voldenet> gorzej, jak jakiś pakiet wymaga tego nowego pythona
<kasztan85> no wlasnie
<kasztan85> jak to sprawdzic?
<Voldenet> w sumie... możesz spróbować zbudować pythona starego
<Voldenet> a tej aplikacji wymagającej pythona dać starsze liby i pythona
<kasztan85> aha
<kasztan85> a pakietu sie nie da jakos przerobic na 2.7?
<kasztan85> znaczy tego nowszego
<Voldenet> da się
<Voldenet> a jaki masz pakiet?
<Voldenet> deb?
<kasztan85> no
<kasztan85> chodzi mi o aplikacje makehuman
<Voldenet> wypakuj wszystko z niego
<Voldenet> ar x plik.deb
<foreste> kto uzywa ubuntu 12.04 z otwartym radeon drive ?
<kasztan85> ok
<foreste> ja mam cos dziwne
<Voldenet> w control.tar.gz powinien być plik control
<Voldenet> i tam masz Depends
<Diabelko> Voldenet: jakipomocny się zrobiłeś leserze
<foreste> bo mi na wygaszaczach z opengl wiesza lapek
<Voldenet> Diabelko: dzisiaj dobry dzień mam
<Voldenet> mało bajek do obejrzenia :D
<Diabelko> Voldenet: oglądaj grę o tron
<Diabelko> chyba, że w nocy siedziałeś i oglądałeś
<Voldenet> Diabelko: jeszcze nie oglądałem tamtej
<Voldenet> zawsze oglądam później
<Diabelko> house'a oglądałeś razem z amerykańcami
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> czasem
<Diabelko> Voldenet: końcówka to taki maksymalny Sherlock, że szok
<Voldenet> muszę obejrzeć then
<Diabelko> nie widziałeś ostatniego?
<kasztan85> Voldenet, mam tbz2
<kasztan85> ale nie wiem co robic :]
<Voldenet> a co było w tym pliku deb?
<Voldenet> generalnie powinieneś wypakować plik control
<kasztan85> nie rozpakowywalem
<kasztan85> moment
<kasztan85> no sa 2 katalogi
<kasztan85> DEBIAN
<kasztan85> i usr
<Voldenet> pokaż zawartość find . na pastebinie
<Voldenet> cobym widział jakie w tym siedzą pliki
<kasztan85> znalazlem control
<kasztan85> i w nim
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> to zmień to
<kasztan85> Depends
<Voldenet> spakuj z powrotem arem
<Voldenet> i zrobione
<kasztan85> aha
<kasztan85> ok
<kasztan85> wszedzie gdzie python2.6 pozamieniac na 2.7 tak?
<Voldenet> ta
<kasztan85> jak zrobic .deb z tego?
 * KiFka hej
<kasztan85> witam
<Admc`> Wizard: pong
<Admc`> :D
<gjm> Ping Timeout
<lisu> re
<Voldenet> kasztan85: ar znowu musisz użyć
<Voldenet> ar src plik.deb **
<Voldenet> na przykład tak
<Voldenet> a, jeszcze musisz shopt -s globstar odpalić
<Voldenet> coby ** pokazywało wszystkie pliki z potkatalogami
<foreste> sa jakies ladne ikonki tray pod pidgin ?
<sysek> nice one
<foreste> bo na gnome sa ale malo
<Voldenet> `ładne`?
<Voldenet> na gnomelook możesz poszukać
<foreste> szukalem ;p
<Voldenet> ohshit
<Voldenet> debian najnowszy nadal ma kernela 2.6
<Voldenet> What.
<Voldenet> Najnowszy kernel debiana 6: 2.6.32
<Voldenet> Ich repozytorium jeszcze chyba nie miało corocznego update'a
<foreste> ma
<foreste> 3.1 napewno
<Voldenet> stable
<foreste> w sid
<Voldenet> w sid
<Voldenet> `w sid`
<Voldenet> :D
<foreste> stable to stable
<foreste> zacofane
<Voldenet> niby tak
<Voldenet> ale na archu mam 3.3 już
<Voldenet> i ono... niech sobie wyobrażą, też jest stabilne
<foreste> ja tez
<Voldenet> nie pamiętam kiedy mi się wysypało ostatnio
<BlessJah> ale się wysypało, to raz
<BlessJah> dwa, co z tego, że masz wyższy numerek?
<foreste> chyba plymouth zainstaluje w archu
<foreste> ech
<gjm> Och
<BlessJah> ?
<foreste> dziwny jestes gjm
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no cóż, brtfs na przykład
<foreste> ok chcecie ty gjm i Wizard to ok
<foreste> bedzie inspekcja w moderacji
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jesli uzywasz, to spoko, masz argument
<gjm> Lol
<Voldenet> ext4 ma punch hole np.
<Voldenet> a punch hole często się używa
<gjm> foreste: Złożysz na Nas "skarkę"?
<foreste> pisze do admina ubuntu.pl
<foreste> zeby przejzal waszym pseudo op
<bastetmilo> oborze, blady strach pada na opów
<gjm> BlessJah: Widzisz, to naprawdę on
<BlessJah> mozliwe
<gjm> foreste: Pisz od razu do Papieża, będzie taki sam efekt a więcej rozgłosu
<Voldenet> btw, to, że nie umiesz wymienić ulepszeń, to nie znaczy, że ich nie używasz
<kasztan85> Voldenet, niestety
<kasztan85> po zainstalowaniu
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim o/
<kasztan85> i odpaleniu w konsoli
<kasztan85> wywala go
<kasztan85> ciaglw szuka pythona 2.6
<kasztan85> :/
<kasztan85> dd
<Voldenet> no to musisz przejrzeć kod i przerobić
<Voldenet> tu już nie pomogę
<Voldenet> za dużo roboty
<kasztan85> eh
<kasztan85> no nic
<kasztan85> dzieki za checi
<Voldenet> może python 2.6 ma coś, czego nie ma 2.7
<Voldenet> to nawet nie instaluj, wypakuj tylko binarki i aplikacji
<Voldenet> i pythona 2.6
<Voldenet> czy tam skrypt
<kasztan85> hm...
<kasztan85> nic nie rozumiem :D
<krisss117> witam, mam drukarke Lexmark i w niej mało tuszu
<krisss117> windows drukuje ładnie (wyświetla że mało tuszu ale drukuje)
<krisss117> ubuntu mi nie chce drukować - ale wykrywa, że jest mało tuszu
<krisss117> nie istalowałem sterów bo ich nie znalałem
<krisss117> macie jakiś pomysł co moge zrobić ?
<krisss117> aby zaczęła drukować na Ubuntu ?
<ftpd> Dolej tuszu.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> 22:50:43 |   krisss117   | nie istalowałem sterów bo ich nie znalałem
<ftpd> No duuuuude.
<ftpd> Nie mam sterownika, nie drukuje, olaboga.
<foreste> lexy wogule niemaja sterow do linuxa
<ftpd> foreste: Jesteś idiotą, czy udajesz tą pisownią?
<ftpd> krisss117: cupsa masz?
<krisss117> tak
<ftpd> I w cupsie masz ją dodaną?
<krisss117> hmm, nie wiem jak sprawdzic
<ftpd> Wejdź przeglądarką w ustawienia cupsa i zobacz?
<ftpd> localhost:631
<krisss117> tak jest dodana
<ftpd> I jest jako ready?
<krisss117> Bezczynna - "Ready to print."
<krisss117> taki stan
<ftpd> No. I jak robisz print test page, to co?
<ftpd> Nakarm ją jakimś jobem.
<ftpd> I popatrz, co cups powie.
<krisss117> "Connected to printer."
<krisss117> "Waiting for printer to finish."
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> To z poziomu cupsa jest ok.
<ftpd> A drukarka cokolwiek robi? Rzęzi?
<krisss117> 	zakończono o
<krisss117> nic
<krisss117> wczesniej byl komunikat ze malo tuszu, ale drukarka milczy
<ftpd> 22:53:28 |        ftpd   | Dolej tuszu.
<ftpd> Kup wkład, czy tam coś.
<krisss117> ma tusz
<krisss117> Windows drukuje
<krisss117> był uzupełniany, wustarczy, że jakos ją zmusze do drukowania
<krisss117> a jakieś logi albo coś ?
<ftpd> To Ty je masz ;-)
<ftpd> Ale skoro wstawiasz spację przed '?', to nie chce mi się interesować Twoim problemem. "Przykro mi".
<gjm> To jakaś plaga
<krisss117> brawo :) jak nie chce mi się pomóc to czepiamy się ortografii
<ftpd> Nie, po prostu mam zasady.
<ftpd> Nie znoszę błędziarzy. Skoro już muszą żyć, niech żyją z daleka ode mnie ;-)
<krisss117> nie pomagać osobom, które robią błędy ortograficzne? HAHAHAHAHA
<krisss117> ok
<Szatan> ftpd: to idź do schronu. ;)
<ftpd> krisss117: Nie mam obowiązku nikomu pomagać. Nie płacą mi za to. Zainstaluj redhata, kup support, tam ktoś będzie MUSIAŁ Ci pomóc z uśmiechem.
<krisss117> nie proszę Ciebie o pomoc - bo i tak mi jej nie chcesz udzielić - pytam innych czy spotkali się z takim problemem, i czy potrafili by mi pomóc go rozwiązać
<ftpd> Co oni mają z tym 'wychodzi'?
<tajwanuser> cze
<spoofy> ftpd: prawie jak "czaska drzwiami"..
<spi> 1st
<Biszkopcik> kompilował kto libmemcached na ubu 12.04 ?
<Biszkopcik> bo sra mi o libevent, jak doinstalowalem wszystko to znowusz ma problemy z nim samym, a upgradnac z repo do 10 nie idzie bo 6 ma 250 zaleznosci w systemie
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> ubu powered ;x
<ftpd> Biszkopcik: http://wklej.org/id/762248/
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: libmemcached10 instaluje się obok libmemcached6
<ftpd> A, Ty chcesz 10.
<ftpd> To sorry.
<qermit> kto mnie woa?
<qermit> kto mnie wolal?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-29
<m477> pijemy?
<m477> to juz 8sme piffko
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<bastetmilo> ohoho. Szukają programisty PHP - widełki cenowe: 3500 - 6000. I czemu ja się PHP nie uczę bardziej? ;)
<Wizard> Bo ci się nie chce?
<Wizard> Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak programista PHP.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: haha. Jasne. Wszyscy piszmy w Javie, co? I nie to, że mi się nie chce, ale programowanie mnie zwyczajnie nudzi :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<qermit> Wizard: da sie w windowmakerze zrobic tak by odpalal aplikacje konkretne na odpowiednich monitorach i zeby ustawial ich wielkosc i polozenie odrazu?
<ftpd> http://lodz.gumtree.pl/c-Praca-praca-inne-Zatrudnie-HEJTERA-W0QQAdIdZ383574710
<ftpd> Startuję.
<Wizard> qermit, Wydaje mi się, że tak.
<Wizard> Jak klikniesz prawym na belkę tytułu, to masz tam "Arybuty okna". Sprawdź tam.
<qermit> Wizard: trochę mało tam jest
<qermit> tylko workspace chyba
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550914_10150967052709379_256345824378_9616033_1697939832_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bs8oqto> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<ftpd> Poznań!
<bastetmilo> trawa się coś wytarła
<sjg> malują ją może D:
<qermit> no zesz kurde, linuks juz mi nawet nie wchodzi do pamieci wirtualnej :/
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: no wlasnie nie bardzo
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: http://wklej.org/hash/48c0ed6f935/
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: ^
<gjm> Bry
<Biszkopcik> hi
<Biszkopcik> gjm: pao
<Biszkopcik> co tam
<ftpd> Biszkopcik: ?
<ftpd> A, to Twoje wczorajsze o memkesz.
<gjm> Biszkopcik: Stara bieda
<Biszkopcik> nie hajlajtuj
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: !
<Biszkopcik> myslalem ze ktos z moim memcache chcial pomoc
<Biszkopcik> a tu
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: a ty gdzie się zgubiłeś?
<Biszkopcik> paua
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: zajeszłem w te rejony
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: uważaj na Wizarda.
<Biszkopcik> aby urzec ową ludność swą osobą
<Biszkopcik> i swymi mieszczańskimi problemami
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: Wizard zuy jest!
<Biszkopcik> znam go
<Biszkopcik> chciał mnie wyjebać pare razy za przeklinanie
<Biszkopcik> to chyba on
<Biszkopcik> oj
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<dweller> rzuć wiązanką
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: bah, bez sensu - nie ma powodu by biblioteki ze sobą konfliktowały
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: jak potrzebujesz tylko plików (a nie paczki) to po prostu je wypakuj
<Biszkopcik> gjm: asz ty ;)
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: cos dalej pisales?
<gjm> Nie
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: nie :)
<Biszkopcik> to napisz jeszcze raz bo nie czytalem
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: bah, bez sensu - nie ma powodu by biblioteki ze sobą konfliktowały
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: jak potrzebujesz tylko plików (a nie paczki) to po prostu je wypakuj
<qermit> no wkoncy odpala mi sie linuks
<qermit> o/
<qermit>  \o
<qermit> /o/
<qermit>  \o\
<gjm> Cieszymy się razem z Tobą
<kosmosSO> Good E.
<ftpd> Jakie E?
<gjm> Ekwador może?
<ftpd> Wentilator, Ekwador.
<ftpd> Była taka piosenka.
<kosmosSO> Dobry wieczór, miłe Panie
<kosmosSO> zacni panowie.
<kosmosSO> Electricity
<kosmosSO> ;]
<kosmosSO> No pain no game
<kosmosSO> no Electricity no Ubuntu ;]
<gjm> A po polsku?
<kosmosSO> Stuxnet - to tu to tam - i prądu nie ma
<kosmosSO> a reszta jet milczeniem ;]
<gjm> Zacznij się wypowiadać sensownie
<kosmosSO> Sensownie - cz bądź logicznie ?
<ftpd> Po polsku, przede wszystkim.
<ftpd> "cz bądź" nie jest prawidłową konstrukcją, na przykład.
<kosmosSO> tak jak co ja pacze ;]
<kosmosSO> ale fakt.
<ftpd> Ktokolwiek tu pisał cokolwiek o 'paczeniu'?
<kosmosSO> Ja niestety ;]
<gjm> Co ja patchę?
<kosmosSO> Swoją drogą - ciekawy były by taki Nowy Porządek Słów
<kosmosSO> w skrócie NPS
<kosmosSO> albo NPG
<kosmosSO> Nowy Porządek Gramatyczny
<kosmosSO> ;]
<kosmosSO> albo co bądź NPO - Nowy Porządek Ortograficzny
<ftpd> Chcesz coś konkretnego, czy przylazłeś tylko popisać takie dyrdynały?
<ftpd> s/nały/mały/
<kosmosSO> Racja, szykuje się reaktywacja cdlinux.pl
<kosmosSO> jak dużo - liczbo jest tu na kanale developerów ?
<kosmosSO> liczebnie*
<kosmosSO> mały błąd - a cieszy ;]
<qermit> aco ja pacze? źródła linuksa
<kosmosSO> raczej kosmetyka parkietu
<kosmosSO> nic z piwnicy.
<BlessJah> g
<kosmosSO> a
<kosmosSO> f
<kosmosSO> a
<BlessJah> kosmosSO: kim jestes i czego chcesz?
<drathir> BlessJah: hrhr
<drathir> bry...
<kosmosSO> Aleksander, zbieram pomysły dla/do wznowienia cdlinux - baza ubuntu
<drathir> raczej dvd linux chyba? teraz upychac nie nadazaja...
<kosmosSO> wiesz można pójść a niech mu ziemia lekką będzie
<kosmosSO> dvdlinux
<kosmosSO> ;]
<drathir> ubu kiedys na cd wchodzilo niedlugo na 2 dvd wskoczy...
<BlessJah> cdlinux na ubuntu nie bedzie dystrybucja tylko remiksem
<BlessJah> poza tym, jedno pytanie: po co?
<kosmosSO> i co do tego właśnie nie jestem pewien
<BlessJah> mamy polski remiks
<BlessJah> mamy szkolny remiks
<drathir> 4fun? 4fame?
<kosmosSO> 4speed
<drathir> a to ciekawe...
<drathir> i to serio serio ciekawe...
<gjm> Ubuntu "4speed", :)
<kosmosSO> nic nowego - stare maszynki z nowym systemem
<drathir> tylko ze optymalizacja bylaby ciezka zbyt duza roznica sprzetu...
<BlessJah> wywal gnome, unity, polowe demonow i daj dwm czy innego openboksa
<BlessJah> optymalizacja
<kosmosSO> raczej taka optymalizacja:
<drathir> tak jak sz.p. exta pod eepc dobra rzecz ale pod jeden produkt tylko...
<kosmosSO> fstab: noatime; relatime; async;
<BlessJah> dyski?
<kosmosSO> zmiany domyślnych ustawień w /proc oraz w /sys
<kosmosSO> zebrać wszystkie znane optymalizacje i zaplikować
<kosmosSO> preload prelink ,etc,etc
<kosmosSO> cgroup
<gjm> Oho
<Szatan> jest robota ;d
<kosmosSO> prelink - zadziałał by raz - jak element instalatora Zwięczycy dzieło.
<poczatkujacy-lin> Witam panowie. Czy jest tu ktoś na tyle kumaty aby pomóc w zainstalowaniu sterów ati do fedory 17?? :D
<gjm> Nie, to kanał Ubuntu
<poczatkujacy-lin> tak? a to dlaczego tutaj rozmawiacie o innych systemach i to często bo widze;p
<gjm> Powoli się to zmienia
<poczatkujacy-lin> a masz namiary na pokój fedora?
<kretu> #fedora-pl pewnie
<gjm> j.w.
<kretu> ale oni tam się nie znają
<kretu> ;-]
<poczatkujacy-lin> :|
<poczatkujacy-lin> czyli nikt nie pomoże szkodaaa
<kretu> poczatkujacy-lin: a w faq od fedory nie piszą?
<kretu> znaczy się w wiki
<poczatkujacy-lin> prawdopodobnie jeszcze pakietu catalyst w f17 nie ma nie dali bo nie ma w repo non free
<poczatkujacy-lin> kmod
 * Skrzyp *facepalm'd*
<kretu>  w rpmforge?
<poczatkujacy-lin> repozytoria free i non free dodałem
<kretu> a rpmfusion?
<poczatkujacy-lin> a tak z innej beczki to w ubuntu jak macie gnome sheell to idzie wyłączyć efekty pulpitu??
<poczatkujacy-lin> kretu: ja mam rmfusion te repozytoria
<kretu> hmm
<gjm> poczatkujacy-lin: To kanał Ubuntu
<poczatkujacy-lin> gjm: odpowiadam na pytanie kretu widać chyba?
<gjm> Ostrzegam tylko
<poczatkujacy-lin> zaraz pójde
<Ashiren> gjm: ale kto tu uzywa ubundu ;f
<Ashiren> tu
<gjm> No co ja poradzę
<kretu> poczatkujacy-lin: http://forum.fedora.pl/topic/11263-instalacja-sterownikow-ati/
<kretu> eot
<gjm> Postawię sobie na wirtualce i mam czyste ręce :)
<poczatkujacy-lin> kretu: to z 2006 roku hehe ok, trzeba czekać jeszcze nie dodali sterów ati
<poczatkujacy-lin> ok dzięki
<poczatkujacy-lin> pa
<kretu> ale one zawsze na livnie są
<kretu> ;-]
<uh> chyba wymiana laptopa mnie czeka
<uh> jajecznice mógłbym na nim robić
<dweller> wyczyść go najpierw
<dweller> wymień pastę na chłodzeniu
<uh> dweller: eee już stary
<dweller> to co
<dweller> to że stary nie dyskwalifikuje go jako laptopa
<dweller> ja błąd popełniłem że nie kupiłem jakiegoś starego compaqz 2005 roku tylko nowego mi się zachciało
<uh> nowy więcej gier uruchomi
<dweller> to kup sobie stacjonarkę a tego zostaw i zadbaj o niego
<dweller> taniej Cie to wyjdzie
<uh> nie będę mógł leżeć na łóżku :P
<uh> nie ważne
<dweller> nie widze problemu
<dweller> a granie na łóżku jest niewygodne
 * KiFka hi
<grek> czesc mam problem z The subcc option must be an integer: -subpos w mplayer uruchamiany prze smplayer
<grek> tutja cos pisza ale nie rozumei do konca
<grek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/+bug/855642
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 855642 in smplayer (Ubuntu) "The subcc option must be an integer: -forcedsubsonly " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<grek> ubuntu 11.10
<grek> no tez to widze ale jest na to jakeis rozwiazanie ? pare dni temu dziallao teraz przestalo z czym to zwiazane jest z jadrem mplayerem wersja moge przywrocic czy cos
<uh> uwaga wklejam
<uh> fastcgi.server = ( “.php” => (( “bin-path” => “/usr/bin/php5-cgi”, “socket” => “/tmp/php.socket”
<uh> )))
<uh> gdzie tu może być błąd?
<uh> 2012-05-29 22:59:02: (configfile.c.853) source: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 227 pos: 19 invalid character in variable name
<Carnophage> uh: niech zgadne copy paste z jakiegos blogaska?
<uh> Carnophage: na 4rech to samo
<Carnophage> uh: zamien ” na " (o ile Twoja czcionka to rozroznia
<uh> ta
<uh> 2012-05-29 23:06:55: (configfile.c.912) source: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 231 pos: 1 parser failed somehow near here: (EOL)
<uh> coś jest nie tak z nawiasami
<Carnophage> albo cos jeszcze jest jakims dziwnym utfowym znaczkiem, ja sie na skladni lighttpd nie znam
<uh> http://scena.x25.pl/phpchi.txt - a z tym się ktoś spotkał?
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> spotkal sie ktos moze z takim przypadkie ze pendravie ktory powinien miec pojemnosci 512 mb jest wykrywany jako 50 mb?
<BlessJah> odpal gparted i sprawdź co tam siedzi
<BlessJah> możliwe że są pozakładane jakieś partycję
<qopyt> no wlasnie mam otwarte i nie ma zadnych partycji
<qopyt> widz tylko 50 mb
<qopyt> a an penie pisze 512
<qopyt> nawet po usunieciu partycji z wolnej przestrzeni da sie tylko utworzyc dysk o pojemnosc 51 MB
<BlessJah> stary pen? możliwe że już popalone komórki
<qopyt> mozliwe ze star bo to sluzbowy z pracy
<dweller> albo tani
<qopyt> kingstona
<dweller> BlessJah: komórki się nie palą
<dweller> następuje degradacja i spadek wydajności
<dweller> ale nie znikają
<BlessJah> dweller: nowomowa :)
<dweller> z resztą pojemność jest na kontrolerze określona z reguły
<qopyt> a mozna jakos go powiekszyc sa jakies narzedzia czy po prostu wymienic sobie pena
<dweller> wymienić
<qopyt> a teraz pytanie o ubuntu
<qopyt> jak zablokuje mi sie ekran i wlaczy wygaszacz
<qopyt> to oprocz wpisania hasla wyskakuje mi vitualna klawiatura
<qopyt> mozna ja jakos wylaczyc?
<dweller> pewnie w opcjach
<qopyt> najnowsze ubuntu
<qopyt> szukam tylko nie moge znalezdz
<qopyt> jest zeby wlaczyc taka klawiature jak juz sie jest zalogowanym w srodowisku
<dweller> to włącz i wyłącz
<qopyt> juz to robilem
<qopyt> to dzial tylko i wylacznie na desktopie
<qopyt> ale jak sie zablokuje keran
<qopyt> dalej jest widoczna
<dweller> to nie wiem
<julek> cześć
<qopyt> chyba zlalazle
<qopyt> w prewferencjach onboard
<qopyt> ale musze zablokowac ekran aby sprawdzic czy to to
<qopyt> jop
<qopyt> to bylo to
<skaner1> witam
<skaner1> jak przeinstalowac coś za pomoca dpkg ?
<julek> dpkg -reconfigure paczka
<julek> czy jakos tak
<dweller> 1st
<foreste> naq national
<foreste> jest o dopalaczach
<foreste> jak to niszczy cialo
<yourFATHER1> witam
<yourFATHER1> jak w nouveau ustawić 1024x 768 ?
<dweller> 'xrandr' albo w opcjach
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-30
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> to pójdzie bezpośrednio, czy przez moje łącze: rsync --rsh=ssh 'remote1.com:~/' 'remote2.com:~/'
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> Dobra, cześć misialki ;-)
<Thorbjorn> www.bozogrobcy.pl Da się to jakoś poprawić czy stronę trzeba robić od początku
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: zaorać i od nowa.
<grek2> czesc cos powoduje wieszanie mi sie kubuntu 12.04 kompletnie wszystko sie zatrzymuje nie dziala myszka, przelaczenie sie do innego terminala, nei wiem czym to moze byc spowodowane moze cos z jadrem nowym jak zainstalowac starsze ?
<spoofy> grek2: strzelam w ciemno ale sprawdź pulseaudio..
<grek2> tzn probowalem zaobserwowac co to powoduje np czy podczas odtwarzania video, audio, czy czego sie wiesza ale mnie zauwazylem regularnosci - czyli jak sprawdzic pulseauidio sda sie to zatrzymac >
<grek2> tak by byklo najpewniej zatrzymac cale audio i zobaczyc czy zdazy mu sie zwiesic
<spoofy> pulseaudio -k :)
<spoofy> grek2: zawsze są problemy z pulseaudio.. ja już się męczę drugi miesiąc na debku..
<spoofy> grek2: a i tak 1000 razy lepsza jest czysta alsa
<spoofy> grek2: jaką masz kartę muzyczną? lspci | grep audio
<grek2> mam wbudowana
<grek2> http://wklej.to/aHbm7
<grek2> teraz nic nie widac
<spoofy> Intel ;]
<grek2> no wbudowane ale dzialalo bez problemow mialem na tym 11.10 teraz 12.04
<grek2> tez dzialalo a od kilku dni zwiechy
<spoofy> grek2: ale w 5.1 stereo ?
<grek2> takie cos w sumie dawno nie widzialem kompletne wstrzymanie wsztystiego
<grek2> to audio ? nie we wlasciwosciach jest build in stereo
<spoofy> grek2: wiesz z pulseaudio są takie kwiatki właśnie.. zużycie procka etc. > teoretycznie możesz ograniczyć zużycie procka przez pulseaudio ale powoduje to "lagowanie" dźwięku
<grek2> dziala ok mikrofon skype (acha sklype przy uruchamianiu wydaje dziwny dzwiek)
<spoofy> grek2: mam podobnie z pulseaudio ;]
<grek2> a jak wylaczyc ten dzwiek calkiem pulse
<grek2> po prostu zabic pulseaudio ?
<spoofy> grek2: pulseaudio -k , ew. service pulseaudio stop
<grek2> dalem ale nadal mam dzwiek
<spoofy> no bo jak zabijasz pulseaudio przez pulseaudio --kill to cały czas uruchamia > zabij usługę ;]
<spoofy> wyłącz się znaczy :P
<grek2> a usluga jak sie nazywa
<spoofy> i poczekaj aż wypiję poranną kawę i spalę ze dwa szlugi to Ci pomogę :D
<grek2> ok
<spoofy> grek2: pulseaudio przecie ;p
<grek2> no to daje sudo service pulseaudio stop
<grek2> i zadnej odpowiedzi
<spoofy> grek2: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop?
<grek2> a nie jest to mirror do service ? nie wiem ale tez nic nie zwraca powinno byc chyba stoping czy cos http://wklej.to/Jj7wv
<ozjaszgoldberg> to nie chce jakichs uprawnien? ;f
<spoofy> grek2: pulseaudio --check ?
<spoofy> ta może sudo service pulseaudio stop
<grek2> http://wklej.to/30KVb
<grek2> --sdfsdf po to zeby sprawdzic czy on ogolnie wykonuje to i jak widac chyba tak :)
<spoofy> uh pulseaudio nie wypluwa nic - u mnie też ;] jedyne co to > "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions ... (warning)."
<grek2> tyle ze http://wklej.to/OtvTV nadal dziala
<spoofy> dobra może prościej > daemon pulseaudio cały czas startuje. gstreamer-properties > spróbuj poustawiać (sprawdź jak się zachowuje jak przełączysz z pulseaudio).
<spoofy> grek2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<spoofy> grek2: moja rada - jeżeli pulseaudio nie działa jak należy out-of-the box to należy się go pozbyć ;]
<grek2> ok
<spoofy> może ktoś inny się wypowie w temacie..
<spoofy> grek2: cat /proc/asound/pcm
<spoofy> grek2: cat /proc/asound/cards
<grek2> 00-00: ALC272 Analog : ALC272 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1
<grek2> http://wklej.to/HMm3s
<grek2> ok wywalilem to pulse
<grek2> zrobie restart
<spoofy> eh pulseaudio - zuo wcielone..
<spoofy> grek1: i jak ?
<grek1> spoofy: no jest ok
<grek1> nawet skype ma nomalny dzwiek uruchamiania (na pulse mial trzeszczacy  przyt starci epotem ok)
<spoofy> grek1: no to się cieszę :) Teraz proszę szerzyć wieść że pulseaudio to zło :P
<grek1> :)
<spoofy> grek1: ja mam z koleji inny problem > remapowanie, rerouting kanałów eh.. jack do tego się teoretycznie nadaje ale wkońcu muszę się za to zabrać ;]
<spoofy> grek1: a tak btw. 12.04 ma pełno syfu niepotrzebnego (np. whoopsie do raportowania błędów etc. etc.)
<grek1> no jakos mnie wzielo na instalacje, ale na dowomym kompie tez czeka mnie reinstalacja - cos "zrobilem" z video - kombinuje z media center i podczas chyba patchowania vividas cos sie skopalo teraz nie odtwarza video, ale w sumie moze porzadki sie przydaja
<grek1> liczylem ze w koncu zrobia cos z multiseat ale nic nie slychac
<grek1> w koncu ktos cos zrobi bo to bedzie podstawowa funjconalnosc za jakis czas
<bastetmilo> funkcja
<panx> o/
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<panx> ahahaha! [5.7k] Kernel panic - no syncing : Attempted to kill init!  xD LOL
<lisu> panx: co to uwaliles?
<panx> lisu nic, płytkę wsadziłem do laptopa z Ubuntu xD
<panx> i dałem   żeby odpalił live
<panx> ciekawe ciekawe... boot i odrazu kernel panic :D
<panx> Mageia 2 na lapku w trybie Live mów że wystąpił sterownika video... ble ble
<panx> oczywiście błąd... ;F, dziwne to wszystko, nawet windows odmawia posługi, jak narazie PC-BSD się instalaluje, zobaczymy czy odpali ;]
<drathir> panx: lol
<Wizard> Won do tych nierobów z Magei.
<lisu> Wizard: ++
<DaZ> ojezuzamordyzm
<Wizard> panx, To było ostrzeżenie.
<panx> Wizard, przed?
<DaZ> strzał ostrzegawczy w głowe? :f
<Wizard> Przed banem.
<Wizard> DaZ, sowieckie metody.
<panx> Wizard, nie lubisz tego systemu na 3 litery??
<DaZ> za dużo na tych wschodnich stepach siedzisz
<lisu> Wizard: ale skuteczne miejmy nadzieje.
<drathir> Wizard: a nowe wydania ubu tez na scianie freenoda wisza?
<drathir> bo nie przypominam sobie cos...
<Wizard> Racz objaśnić.
<Wizard> panx, To jest kanał o Ubuntu. Kanał Magei i innych badziewi jest gdzie indziej!
<panx> Wizard, połowa i tak nie używa ubuntu ;]
<BlessJah> false positive
<panx> sam nie masz Ubu
<Wizard> panx, Twoje insynuacje są bynajmniej nie na miejscu.
<Wizard> Oraz rozmijają się z prawdą.
<bastetmilo> czyli panx kłamie.
<Wizard> W skrócie.
<DaZ> szerzy kalumnie na wzorowego członka naszej społeczności!
<DaZ> i wyżera parówki
<Wizard> W okrągłą, 32 rocznicę!
<olekkurczyk> siema, jeśli nie mogę stworzyć /dev/tun jest jakaś opcja żeby postawić vpn-a?
<uh> cz
<uh> szukam darmowego odpowiednika DirectAdmina
<olekkurczyk> a nie lepiej z konsoli/samemu napisać coś prostego? ps był taki panel tylko nazwy nie pmiętam
<olekkurczyk> vhcs
<olekkurczyk> mam
<olekkurczyk> http://www.vhcs.net/
<uh> olekkurczyk: nom ale nie ma nigdzie jak go skonfigurowac
<olekkurczyk> http://forum.ovh.pl/showthread.php?t=8944
<olekkurczyk> na debiana etch i trochę stare ale może zadziała, a jak nie to poczytaj ten skrypt
<uh> jak webmin nie reaguje na login i hasło roota przy świeżej instalacji to jakie może być inne?
<uh> ok mam
<bastetmilo> uh: a probowales ISPConfig?
<uh> bastetmilo: nie
<uh> ale ten webmin nawet fajny
<grek1> webmin bardzo fajny
<gjm> Bry
<BlessJah_> teścimy
<uh> 6
<panx> yp ustaw hasłol roota w ubu trzeba ustawić
<panx> bo root hasła niema w ubu :P
<Wizard> Webmin ssie pałę.
<Wizard> Wystawia wjazd do systemu dla każdego, kto zrobi SQL injection.
<panx> Wizard, ciii... popsułeś! ,a chciałem go poprosić o IP jak skonfiguruje =D
<gjm> iks de
<uh> Wizard: już zostało poprawione
<uh> heh moge pulpit zdalny uruchomić tylko ze swojego komputera na swój / w sieci nie łączy / spoza sieci też
<shpaq> firewall?
<panx> http://allegro.pl/komunia-asus-x54c-b815-6-320-intel-hdmi-2x-gratis-i2334951161.html <- co myślicie o tym lapku?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6psukgp> (at allegro.pl)
<shpaq> Przekliniak: zupełnie nic
<shpaq> panx: ^
<shpaq> nawet w link nie chciało mi się kliknąć
<gjm> "komunia"
<panx> chodzi o grafikę
<gjm> A co my jesteśmy?
<panx> bo nie znam się z intelem, zna się z amd i nvidii :P
<panx> a może ktoś ma coś z intelem i jest wstanie powiedzieć jak to chodzi
<blessjah> gjm: kanał pomocy ubuntu
<uh> shpaq: nie - vnc /rdp
<uh> a na windowsa widze nie ma normalnej aplikacji
<uh> panx: intel fajnie chodzi
<blessjah> panx: cokolwiek DX11 znaczy, to intel HD 3000 jest spoko, masz dobre stery otwartoźródłowe i wsparcie
<blessjah> panx: tylko nie w każdą grę na tym pograsz
<gjm> blessjah: No wieć właśnie, chyba ma ceneo, albo coś w tym stylu. Zapytał "co myślicie o tym lapku?"
<shpaq> uh: pytałem czy sprawdziłeś firewalla
<panx> blessjah, dzięki :), chciałeś się upewnić, bo to bez systemu jak będzie hulał Ubu, procek prockiem, ale dobre wsparcie 3D też by się przydało :0.
<uh> shpaq: nie w tym problem - na windowsa potrzebny jest vnc client a nie rdp
<blessjah> gjm: tak, a na ceneo sami linuksiarze, do tego spieszą z pomocą
<blessjah> nie możemy być gorsi!
<shpaq> uh: jeśli łączysz się z windy na linuksa to tak
<gjm> Co za ułom
<gjm> Nie skomentuję tego nawet
<shpaq> potrzebujesz vnc-clienta, w drugą stronę działa normalnie
<uh> shpaq: wiem, ale nie ma zadnego normalnego
<blessjah> gjm: ten ułom to o mnie? gość pyta czy intel zadziała pod ubuntu, nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi
<uh> jeden się wiesza, drugi nie odświerza
<shpaq> uh: w sensie z linuksa na windę? eee
<uh> shpaq: z windy na linuxa
<blessjah> vnc
<uh> blessjah: no co vnc?
<blessjah> ale kiedyś komuś chyba udowadniałem że po rdp też można
<blessjah> uh: działa z linuksa na linuksa?
<shpaq> z windy na linuksa ssh
<shpaq> i X-forwarding ;)
<blessjah> nom
<blessjah> i X11 pod cygwinem
<uh> blessjah: działa
<gjm> blessjah: Zapytanie zostało sformułowane w taki sposób "Co myślicie o tym laptopie?", nie było pytania "Czy będzie działał z Ubuntu" ani nic w tym stylu. Nie można żądać odpowiedzi na pytanie którego formalnie nie było
<shpaq> cygwin ssie
<shpaq> mobaxterm ;)
<uh> gjm: napisałem ci że te karty są dobre, co dalej chcesz?
<gjm> Nic już. :f
<uh> to teraz mi znajdz jakiegoś klienta VNC na windowsa oprócz realvnc i tightvnc
<blessjah> gjm: pada link, stwierdzenie "chodzi o grafikę", potem jeszcze że "nie zna się z intelem", a potem pytanie "może ... jest ktoś wstanie powiedzieć jak to chodzi"
<blessjah> dopiero wtedy odpowiedziałem, ty już wcześniej zacząłeś ciskać
<uh> ja wyłapałem to że się pytał o intela
<blessjah> powoli poczytaj backloga, linijka po linijce
<blessjah> najlepiej tylko moje i jego wypowiedzi
<blessjah> bez swoich
<gjm> Powoli przestań mnie irytować
<shpaq> uh: obydwa działają ;)
<uh> shpaq: jeden się nie łączy drugi nie odświerza
<shpaq> przynajmniej kiedyś działały
<shpaq> *odświeża
<blessjah> kto dał opa temu idiocie...
<gjm> Napisz "skarkę"
<blessjah> nie, ten kop był zasłużony
<blessjah> obraza admina
<gjm> Nie będę tolerował takiego zachowania, i nie będziesz mi mówił czy kopie zasłużenue czy nie.
<gjm> "Zasłużenie"
<uh> jak dzieci
<shpaq> a kto tu jest uberopem?
<blessjah> to tylko moje zdanie, nie musisz się zgadzać
<blessjah> shpaq: obecnie Wizard
<blessjah> kklimonda czasem się pojawia
<ftpd> shpaq: Musimy przejać to podwórko.
<ftpd> :P
<blessjah> mają być wybory
<shpaq> ftpd: myślisz?
<gjm> To startuj, wtedy pogadamy.
<shpaq> ubuntu mam na liveusb ;)
<shpaq> jedyne
<gjm> ftpd: Ty też możesz :)
<blessjah> gjm: nie, ty startuj, jak cie wybiorą, to dam ci spokój
<blessjah> wola ludu, nie będę się sprzeciwiał
<gjm> Przybij się do drzewa
<gjm> Czy tam przykuj
<blessjah> właśnie napisałem, że nie zamierzam protestować, jeśli dostaniesz opa wolą ludu
<gjm> Właśnie piszę: EOT
<shpaq> i tak nie będę startował
<shpaq> ftpd: wystartuj i jak już dostaniesz to daj i mi ;)
<shpaq> lubię sobie czasem kogoś kopnąć
<ftpd> gjm: A jak się startuje?
<ftpd> ;-)
<blessjah> wszystko się okaże jak Wizard ogłosi wybory
<shpaq> w sumie to z nim piłem
<ftpd> Hehe.
<shpaq> korupcja kwitnie
<ftpd> shpaq: A ja chyba jadę na zlot!
<blessjah> bez wałków
<ftpd> Normalnie wieki nie byłem na 'zlocie irca'.
<shpaq> ftpd: zloty irca są pedalskie
<shpaq> ftpd: właśnie, dostałem bilety na rhcp
 * shpaq is so awesome
<uh> i tak wygram
<ftpd> shpaq: rhcp jest przepedalskie
<xz_> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1155157/dlaczego-nie-warto-kupowac-niczego-z-windows-phone/ proszę o wykop
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7klrt77> (at www.wykop.pl)
<xz_> w dobrej sprawie
<uh> Tylko Android
<ntat> Witam
<Soosoo1> هاي
<Soosoo1> ChanServ
<Soosoo1> gjm
<AnOoOoOs> kklimonda
<kklimonda> AnOoOoOs: tak?
<AnOoOoOs> Hi
<AnOoOoOs> هل تتكلم عربي
<BlessJah> AnOoOoOs: it's polish channel, but in case you don't know polish, please, write in english
<AnOoOoOs> Yes
<BlessJah> AnOoOoOs: what brings you here?
<AnOoOoOs> Wat yor name
<AnOoOoOs> go back to #love-hama
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> :f
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/offtopic/nasze-pulpiciki-oraz-nazwa-systemu-operacyjnego-)/msg33492/#new dolne pulpity to moje
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/72tr6fw> (at polskiwolfenstein.pl)
<gjm> No i?
<foreste> fajne ?
<foreste> szczegolnie rebranding xp
<gjm> W dechę
<julek> foreste: wklejasz jakis syf, ktory w dodatku wymaga logowania do obejrzenia
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/elishap.jpg/
<gjm> Co za gamoń
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image.php?album_id=1&image_id=4487
<foreste> glupi gjm  jestes zal mi cie :F
<gjm> Chcesz wyjść?
<sajimon> a na tutaj jak zwykle wesoło :D
<gjm> Same śmieszki
<uh> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<uh> applicable law.
<uh> znaczy się co? :D
<gjm> Nie dają gwarancji że nic się nie zepsuje.
<gjm> W skrócie
<uh> raczej nie
<avatar_project> witajcie
<gHo> witamy
<avatar_project> wiem ze to moze zly kanal ale innego polskiego o linux nie znam :> mial ktos doczynienia z tiny core linux ?
<avatar_project> mam bardzo slaba maszyne, 128 MB RAM procesor 400 MHz i pamiec dyskowa flash 32 MB
<avatar_project> architektura x86 i szukam jakiejs lekkiej dystrybucji
<gjm> LFS może?
<avatar_project> dziala to na win
<avatar_project> ?
<gjm> Na WIN?
<avatar_project> teraz uzywam komputera z windows
<avatar_project> i tylko takim dysponuje zeby przygotowac bootowalny pendrive dla tej drugiej maszyny
<gjm> Nie, LFS to linuks którego stawiasz od podstaw
<gjm> Damn Small Linux może spróbuj
<avatar_project> za ciezki, ok 50 MB
<avatar_project> ten tiny core wyglada ok tylko jakis dziwny jest w instalacji
<avatar_project> jest co prawda faq jak instalowac
<avatar_project> ale jak go zabootuje nie ma programu do instlacji
<drathir> avatar_project: dsl-a moze...
<gjm> 21:11 <@gjm> Damn Small Linux może spróbuj
<gjm> :)
<drathir> gjm: ++
<drathir> na taki sprzet bedzie smigac...
<drathir> avatar_project: usbka nie masz?
<Diabelko> można zrobić old-PC way
<drathir> jak za ciezki powywalaj pakiety zbedne...
<Diabelko> wsadzić płytkę, wybootować ją, edytować wpis gruba z chainloaderem i wybootować pendrive'a
<avatar_project> mam taka maszyne
<avatar_project> http://www.parkytowers.me.uk/thin/neoware/CA15/index.shtml
<drathir> czytnik 10zl karta 8gb 15zl...
<avatar_project> ale tiny core umie zaladowac calosc przy starcie do ram
<avatar_project> i zapisywac tylko zmiany, zeby pamieci nie zajechac
<drathir> avatar_project: na upartego na karcie mozesz teoretycznie gdziekolwiek zainstaowac... i potem tylko wpisy w grubie edytowac...
<avatar_project> tylko jakos sensownie ten dysk ssd trzeba potraktowac
<avatar_project> bo szybko wykituje
<avatar_project> to samo pendrive chyba
<Szatan> drathir: czytnik 5 zł
<drathir> Szatan: to jeszcze na kubusia zostanie... hrhr
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś doświadczenie z debootstrapowaniem ubuntu w celu uruchomienia go w kontenerze? :<
<TheNumb> Nie? Szkoda :(
<avatar_project> pomozecie ? :>
<TheNumb> avatar_project: znajdź stary dysk IDE z laptopa i podepnij?
<TheNumb> Masz przecież złącze na płycie głównej.
<TheNumb> Sam kiedyś planowałem kupić tego TC :D
<avatar_project> ja chce wytestowac czy on dziala
<avatar_project> nie mam dysku pod reka
<BlessJah> avatar_project: ile taka zabawka kosztuje?
<BlessJah> i gdzie takie coś można dostać
<drathir> a poldek czy jak mu tam?
<avatar_project> ja dalem 30 pln
<drathir> to bardziej ala serwerowka, ale moze styknie...
<avatar_project> jako zbedna rzecz :>
<avatar_project> tylko nie wiem co tam wgrac
<BlessJah> 32 mega to troche malo, podepnij mu jakiegos pena jak sie da
<BlessJah> albo wrecz zewnetrzny dysk
<Admc`> panowie
<Admc`> i panie
<Admc`> zrobiłem prosty kod w bashu na wykrywanie architektury procka
<Admc`> powiedzcie co o nim sądzicie
<Admc`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015317/
<avatar_project> BlessJah: http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/downloads.html
<avatar_project> to ma 12 MB
<avatar_project> tylko nie wiem jak to ogarnac
<BlessJah> jak wgrywasz na dysk tego TC cos?
<BlessJah> powinien byc port na karte, duzo latwiej by bylo
<drathir> ciekawe czy z tel  da sie zbootowac hrhr
<avatar_project> BlessJah:
<avatar_project> pobieram iso
<BlessJah> drathir: tinycore? nie da, to nie na arm
<avatar_project> robie unetbootin pendrive bootujacy
<BlessJah> choc moze jest wersja
<avatar_project> wkladam pena
<avatar_project> i mam live i w faq jest program instalujacy a ja nie mam
<BlessJah> w ogóle bootuje pena?
<drathir> BlessJah: troszke sie zle wyrazlilem cos w stylu telefon robi za dysk pamiec usb i z tego czy by szlo zbootowac jakis system na kompie...
<avatar_project>  bootuje
<avatar_project> mam pulplit itp
<BlessJah> drathir: e tam, toż to telefon ma lepsze parametry
<avatar_project> ale za chiny nie wiem jak zainstalowac
<BlessJah> i za dysk ma robić?
<drathir> a knoopix?
<TheNumb> Admc`: a wpisz w konsoli arch
<BlessJah> no chyba, że za modem usb, bluetooth, gsm, gps etc
<avatar_project> za dysk ma robic ten w srodku flash
<avatar_project> tam chyba win jakis jest
<avatar_project> ce.net
<avatar_project> ale zahaslowany
<avatar_project> i gdzies sie laczyc chce
<drathir> BlessJah: w sumie racja, ale tylko teoretycznie czy bylby w stanie zbootowac spod tel czy bios by wykryl...
<avatar_project> wiec co zrobic ? :>
<Admc`> TheNumb: to samo
<BlessJah> jeśli wykryłby jako mass storage, to czemu w sumie nie?
<TheNumb> Admc`: no i po co kombinować?
<Admc`> TheNumb: ale arch jest w każdej instalacji nawet z minimala?
<TheNumb> Admc`: coreutils
<Admc`> :)
<avatar_project> a mozna odchudzic tego dsl ?
<avatar_project> albo 95 wpakowac :>
<TheNumb> Admc`: czyli wychodzi na to, że w minimalu też jest :(
<Admc`> TheNumb: no wiem
<Admc`> instalowałem kiedyś ubu z minimala
<avatar_project> pomoze ktos z tym tiny core ?
<avatar_project> albo gdzie moglbym sie zapytac jeszcze ?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: usunąć mnie chcesz?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> dostałem hilighta na jabbu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ah, jabber mi się popsuł i pomieszał autoryzacje
<BlessJah> nie ogarniam jabbera i autoryzacji, ale jak sie dzisial polaczylem, dostalem jednego requesta i od ciebie przed chwila prosbe o skasowanie
<kklimonda> (jak czyściłem książkę adresową)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ta, ja też nie ogarniam autoryzacji w xmpp
<kklimonda> spróbuj coś do mnie napisać
<kklimonda> powinno cię dodać z powrotem
<BlessJah> requesta dostać powinieneś
<BlessJah> cokolwiek to znaczy
<kklimonda> ja mam gtalka przez www teraz
<kklimonda> tam nie ma takich cudów ;)
<BlessJah> 503
<kklimonda> spróbuj mnie skasować i dodać ponownie
<kklimonda> może tak zadziała
<kklimonda> ja jak cię zacznę dodawać to ci wyślę zaproszenie na gmaila znowu ;)
<kklimonda> tak wczoraj 3 osoby uraczyłem
<BlessJah> chyba jest ok już
<kklimonda> mhm, na to wygląda
<BlessJah> btw, myślałeś o kandydowaniu do rady?
<BlessJah> loży czy co to tam nad nami jest
<julek> loża... hmm
<gjm> Jak się wczuł :>
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie myślałem, narazie nie widzę jak coś takiego miałoby powstać bez działającego LoCo
<kklimonda> rozmawiałem o tym parę razy z mario_7 z forum
<BlessJah> i?
<BlessJah> pozostajemy buntownikami, czy jest wola powrotu na łono ubuntu?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to nigdy nie była świadoma decyzja, by rozwiązać LoCo
<kklimonda> po prostu zawsze było za mało rąk do pracy
<BlessJah> jakie loco właściwie ma zadania?
<kklimonda> tak naprawdę nie widzę by się to miało zmienić
<kklimonda> promocja, "praca nad ubuntu w grupie" (jakieś spotkania, hackatony, global jamy etc.)
<BlessJah> a w srodowiskach akademickich?
<kklimonda> a co to znaczy? :}
<gjm> LO
<gjm> LOL*
<BlessJah> zorientowac sie na ktorych polibudach mamy prezne organizacje zrzeszone wokol wioo
<BlessJah> i sprawdzic czy da sie ich zaprzac
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no można, tak naprawdę to nie widzę jednego LoCo na całą Polskę
<kklimonda> bo mało komu będzie się chciało jechać z wrocławia do warszawy częściej niż dwa razy do roku (jak nawet)
<BlessJah> tak, to nie mialoby sensu
<BlessJah> chyba ze ktos by za transport placil
<BlessJah> wtedy pozwiedzac mozna, ale i tak srednio to ma sens
<BlessJah> kklimonda: query? na jabbu znow mam 503
<kklimonda> BlessJah: heh
<kklimonda> próbuję zmergować kontakty różne, i najwyraźniej to coś psuje
<BlessJah> kto nie protestuje - zgadza sie
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> pijemy?
<gjm> Nie
<sjg> A czemuż to nie?
<m477> wlasnie
<m477> weekend juz
<foreste> czescv
<gjm> :f
<drathir> m477: foreste witam...
<m477> witam
<foreste> panowie
<foreste> uspokujcie gjm
<m477> jaki kanal tacy moderatorzy
<drathir> a co sie dzieje?
<foreste> gjm jest moderatorem
<foreste> a zachowuje ponizej krytyki
<foreste> robi zaczepki zebym cos zrobil niezgodne z zasadami irc
<foreste> mozna dac/ignore
<foreste> ale wole juz czytac bo moze smarowac mi tylek a ja otym niewiedzialbym
<foreste> zresta inspecja stanowisk moze bedzie jak admin odczyta odemnie wiadomosc
<m477> jezu ale faza
<m477> musisz sie z tym pogodzic ze sa tu debile ;/
<foreste> ja zadnych faz nie mam
<m477> bo nic nie brales
<foreste> nie pije nie pale nie pale zadnychnarkotykow
<foreste> niech bedzie tu ale bez +o
<drathir> foreste: oj tam wystarczy nie reagowac... i tak moim zdaniem jest spokojnie przy tak duzej ilosci charakterow...
<foreste> moze czasami ja dziwny jestem
<m477> nono
<m477> nic nie bierzesz
<foreste> ale nie jade po nikik
<foreste> nikim
<m477> zacznij :)
<drathir> foreste: czego nie widac tego sercu nie zal czy jakos tak... a w proznie wiedzac ze nikt nie czyta traci sam fakt na "przyjemnosci"...
<m477> zreszta tym mniej tu siedzisz tym lepiej dla Ciebie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-31
<foreste> zamiast piwa wole kupic sobie cos
<drathir> tylko glowne pytanie czy to prawdziwa prowokacja czy po prostu wrazenie ze zdarzen z przeszklosci...
<m477> co
<m477> drathir: tego sie nie dowiesz
<foreste> drathir: t reacja jest na moja reakcje na podobna sytuacje na innym kanale
<foreste> co czlek przestal tam byc
<drathir> m477: oj nie mow nie jest jeszcze tak zle... -chyba-
<foreste> bo ten sam typ zachowania tej osoby byl co gjm robi
<m477> psycholodzy
<foreste> miesiac dalo go ignorowac
<drathir> foreste: a z tym +o to moze tez byc ze czasami znika o i nie ma kto pilnowac...
<foreste> racja
<foreste> ale osoby odpowiednie z minimalna wiedza o irc
<foreste> patrz
<foreste> kilka dni temu
<foreste> dostalem bana
<drathir> najlepiej by bylo pokojowo rozwiazac i wzajemnie po ignorze sobie dac ;p
<foreste> od wizard
<foreste> i on mowil ze dal perm
<foreste> ale zbanowal na nick
<drathir> gdybys cos broil to minimum dwie osoby jeszcze by Cie tu mogly zgarnac...
<foreste> a to da obejsc
<m477> dajcie juz psokuj
<foreste> mowa tu o sytuacji co naprawde byl tu typek troll hardcore
<foreste> ok m477
<foreste> dokladnie ban za inne wyznanie do systemu
<foreste> tez linux
<drathir> a z tymi banami i tak sa sciagane za pamieci... choc najpierw przewaznie slowne ostrzerzenia potem kick ostrzegawczy potem ban... no chyba ze ktos nowy i specjalnie przyszedl broic tylko...
<m477> >_>
<foreste> tzn zasada mowissz o innym systemie tu i +b idzie na konto
<foreste> zresta pass
<foreste> bedzie admin sprawe zalatwie a teraz temat out
<drathir> foreste: ok jak sobie zyczysz...
<foreste> no wiesz
<foreste> moge natym pogadac ale czemu walkowac temat jak teneenowele
<foreste> sprawa mosi miec jakis koniec i czekam na reacje
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> chce mi cos pograc i niewiem co
<foreste> bi gier tyle mam ale oklepanych
<foreste> a do gier online typu metin ogame zdaleka
<foreste> bo jak narkotyk
<jacekowski> to sa jeszcze kretyni co daja bana na nick?
<jacekowski> to sie na konto daje albo identa przynajmniej
<foreste> jedynie et/cs potrafie sie opanowac nalog
<m477> a jak jest sie bez konta?
<jacekowski> to jest cala rekomendowana procedura na freenode
<foreste> ban na host
<jacekowski> i powinno sie unikac banow na kanale
<jacekowski> powinno sie bany w chanservie zakladac
<foreste> ip jak ma stale
<jacekowski> bo to niepotrzebnie obciaza ircd
<jacekowski> kazdy join to skan przez liste banow i dopasowywanie
<foreste> jacekowski: przynajmniej zna sie
<jacekowski> a tak to jest join i chanserv jak ma wolnego troche czasu moze przeleciec przez banliste
<foreste> :>
<m477> cool
<foreste> jacekowski:  jest mistrzem ;x
<jacekowski> dlatego na freenode jest limit bodajze 50 banow
<foreste> jak ja bylem newbe to on juz byl wielki w te klocki
<m477> jaka wazelina
<jacekowski> foreste: ja i tak tu nie mam opa
<m477> zeby za duzo nie skanowac?
<jacekowski> zalozylbym *!*@* i bylby spokoj
<foreste> czlkowiekuale wiedza informatyczna ?
<foreste> e tfu
<foreste> wiedze masz
<foreste> to jest wazne
<jacekowski> nie podlizuj sie
<foreste> etam :P
<jacekowski> bo bedzie placz i zgrzytanie zebow
<m477> ile ty masz lat 17?
<foreste> ja ?
<foreste> ta tylko
<foreste> 17 + 10 =27l
<m477> jak nie wiesz czy o ciebie chodzi to musisz miec jeszcze mniej
<foreste> ups myslalem ze domnie
<foreste> jacekowski:  znam go od 2007r
<m477> brak slow
<foreste> i co wazne na jego skryptach php uczylem php
<foreste> bo przerabialo pliki php atakow w grze klonie ogame
<m477> uczen przersol mistrza, az mi sie samo cisnie na jezyk
<foreste> m477:  bo tak
<foreste> jacekowski:  jako 1 zrobil system walk do ugameli bardzo dobrym wynikiem
<foreste> teraz fracuzi bazuja na jego plikach przy xnovie
<m477> chwali sie
<m477> a to nicpoń
<m477> szarlatan by sie chcialo rzec
<drathir> foreste: ja tam l2 tylko...
<drathir> foreste: thesettlersonline
<drathir> jacekowski: ale dla "swoich" co podpadli to takie mocniejsze od jkicka tylko...
<foreste> ide na win
<foreste> pogram w swat4
<foreste> i swat4 sandykat
<foreste> do rana
<bastetmilo> Nie, no. Znów ktoś narzeka?
<Wizard> Cześć.
<shpaq> mornin'
<shpaq> ftpd: wcale nie ;)
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<panx> butem w mordem
<bastetmilo> co tam ludzie pracy? Czujecie powiew weekendu?
<ChaosEngine> bastetmilo: naa, i tak będzie lało
 * ChaosEngine hides
<bastetmilo> ChaosEngine: ja tam się na grilla nie wybieram :)
<ChaosEngine> a ja może na rower
<drathir> bry...
<ketis> jest tu kto
<Wizard> Ja.
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> Niecierpliwi są wśród nas.
<kichawa> zeby na ubu nie bylo never-ending-flameu ?!
<Wizard> kichawa, Dziękuję ci za to zdanie.
<Wizard> Mówiłem wam, że dobry terror nie jest zły?
<Wizard> :>
<kichawa> np
<LUK> hi
<kichawa> LUK: \o
<LUK> ludzi pełno a tematu brak
<LUK> a ja już nawet nie pamiętam jak się z irca korzysta
<kichawa>  /disco
<bastetmilo> wzruszyła nas Twoja historia LUK :>
<gHo> jest, jest :)
<Wizard> Cześć LUK.
<gHo> exit
<jacekowski> real    3m28.831s
<jacekowski> kernel w 3:28
<jacekowski> kto da mniej?
<jacekowski> i to duzy kernel
<panx> jacekowski, a co to ?
<jacekowski> System is 6013 kB
<panx> co takie małe jajko
<panx> jajko w wersjiu 0.0.01? :P
<panx> w wersji
<jacekowski> 6M?
<jacekowski> to jest gigantyczne
<jacekowski> 2.18 pamietam jak wychodzilo 2M nieco ponad
<panx> a teraz jest 3.4 i ma 76,5MB
<panx> mam pytanko, co oznacza EOL
<panx> i czemu linuksiarzy wyzywają od chamów i złodziei ....-.-
<jacekowski> to sa zrodla
<jacekowski> ja mam na mysli skompilowana binarke
<panx> aaa
<Wizard> panx, End Of Line albo End Of Life, w zależności od kontekstu.
<DaZ> bo linuksiarze to chamy i złodzieje
<DaZ> jacekowski: obrazek tuxa zwoje waży :f
<Wizard> Zwoje waży?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no waży zwoje
<Wizard> Ja rozumiem, gdyby Tux ważył.
<Wizard> Ale obrazek?
<bastetmilo> Może to jest ważący obrazek...
<DaZ> swoje
<DaZ> grube palce mam >:
<DaZ> przybywam z alternatywnej rzeczywistości, gdzie rozmiar pliku mozna tez określić wagą
<DaZ> witajcie marni ziemianie :f
<bastetmilo> DaZ: oj, już ponabijać się nie można z niewinnej literówki? :)
<DaZ> nie.
<kichawa> a jednak, Zieolny
<DaZ> ? >:
<Wizard> Za dużo "Facetów w czerni:
<kichawa> DaZ: antonim
<DaZ> Wizard: kichawa ma maka
<drathir>  master of disaster cos tu masowe omdlenia widze...
<drathir> DaZ: a linux to wymysl szatana... hrhr
<drathir> Szatan: to przypadkowy highlight nic sie nie dzieje...
<drathir> Wizard: swoja droga kolejna czesc MiB sie szykuje?
<Wizard> Ja wczoraj oglądałem którąś nową.
<Wizard> To chyba była trzecia.
<BastetJah> Wizard: i jak było?
<drathir> ciekawe czy avengersow 2 zrobia...
<drathir> Wizard: o to to wlasnie 25 maja...
<BastetJah> drathir: obowiązkowo muszą zrobić TA 2
<drathir> BastetJah: byle by starka nie wyrzucili bo tekstami rozklada...
<BastetJah> drathir: no nie mogą wyrzucić Roberta. Przecież to on jest gwiazdą tego filmu.
<drathir> a ten koles z klossem mi sie kojarzy lol http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BNDY3OTk2MDM1NV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjU1Nzc3Nw@@._V1._CR343,0,1362,1362_SS99_.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bm4ff2h> (at ia.media-imdb.com)
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD7DzTIFJdU
<drathir> gdyby link nie dzialal powyzszy... http://bit.ly/KMlhF4
<drathir> m477: szeregowo w stalym czy zmiennym nie mozna?
<drathir> m477: lol jaja jakies... co za agent... na jakiej niby zasadzie to ma dzialac w taki sposob?
<BastetJah> drathir: koleś od majsterkowo.pl to rozkminiał - i że niby to nie fake
<jacekowski> bardzo proste
<jacekowski> jesli to jest to co mysle
<drathir> BastetJah: zgodzilbym sie gdyby nie wlaczal srodkowych...
<m477> to dziala na pradzie zmiennym
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> tak
<drathir> jacekowski: przechodzi przez opornik?
<jacekowski> napisal koles ze baterii nie modyfikowal
<m477> ale mozna by pewnie rezystory dodac rownolegle w tych switach
<m477> i rozne diody
<drathir> opornik do okreslonej odleglosci puszcza?
<jacekowski> trzeba sie pobawic z dobieraniem diod odpowiednio
<jacekowski> zeby mialy jak najwieksza roznice pomiedzy ich napieciem przewodzenia
<m477> no to co ze bateria nie modyfikowana
<m477> jacekowski:  sam zobacz jak to robi http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mzDTZuFJYX4#!
<drathir> tylko zauwaz ze przelaczniki jesli jeden miedzy dwoma wylaczany bedzie powinien odcinac prad chyba ze nie odcinaja a dzialaja jak sciemniacze...
<m477> mowie ze zmodyfikowane
<m477> gdyby odcinal by to nie dzialalo, proste ...
<m477> to nie jest magia tylko troche wiedzy zastosowanej...
<drathir> m477: ja sie nie znam... mowie tylko tak na "logiczne" myslenie...
<jacekowski> to jest z 3 diodami
<drathir> fizyke dawno mialem ;p
<jacekowski> to z 6 to odpowiednio dobrane napiecia przewodzenia
<jacekowski> i opornosci w przelaczniczkach
<drathir> tym bardziej ze ledy o ile dobrze pamietam dzialaja w stylu ze prad tylko w jedna strone puszczaja o ile cos nie pokrecilem...
<drathir> na leda mozna powiedziec ze to jest odmiana czegos tam nie chce sklamac...
<jacekowski> led to dioda
<drathir> tylko ze swiecaca...
<jacekowski> i dioda przewodzi w obie strony
<jacekowski> tylko ze ma nieliniowa charakterystyke przewodzenia
<drathir> jacekowski: ale cos w stylu rezystor tranzystor opornik czy inne tym podobne...
<drathir> nie jest dokladnie tym ale zasada dzialania do czegos mozna ja porownac...
<drathir> jacekowski: -chyba- o ile dobrze kojarze...
<jacekowski> i do przewodzenia w przod wystarczy okolo 1.8V dla czerwonego leda
<jacekowski> ale, dioda moze przewodzic w druga strone
<jacekowski> ale dioda musi byc odpowiednio skonstruowana zeby to wytrzymala, jak np. dioda lawinowa
<jacekowski> albo prad musi byc kontrolowany tak zeby diody nie popsuc
<drathir> no fajnie dioda sie zachowuje jak da sie za wysoki prad na nia...
<jacekowski> zmienia sie kolor
<jacekowski> bo to podstawowa fizyka
<drathir> tak i nie pali sie odrazu tylko jak sie przesadzi to znienia sie do pewnego koloru i gasnie...
<drathir> co ciekawe na zwiekszonym napieciu troche bedzie pracowac, ale z innym kolorem i ciemniej...
<jacekowski> bo to masz elektromigracje
<jacekowski> przyspieszona przez cieplo
<jacekowski> w procesorach to samo sie dzieje
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza przetaktowanych
<drathir> a to ciekawe tego nie wiedzialem...
<gjm> Dzień Dobry
<BastetJah> Bry
<panx> witam BastetJah  i gjm
<panx> i reszte nie witanych
<drathir> tez witam... nie witanych wczesniej...
<gjm> Ten foreste to się prosi
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Wizard> gjm: A co?
<Wizard> Marudzi wam na #debian-pl?
<gjm> A poczytaj sobie backloga
<gjm> Jeśli Ci się chce
<BastetJah> gjm: chce napisać na Ciebie skarke do głownego admina internetów?
<gjm> Wizard: Od 19:26 do 19:51 i od 00:29 do 02:52
<BastetJah> gjm: a możesz to gdzieś wkleić?
<gjm> Mam log 1 kanał 1 plik, kiepskawo
<gjm> BlessJah: http://sprunge.us/bNPE
<gjm> To tak btw "skarki"
<gjm> Wizard: Od 19:26 do 19:51 i od 00:29 do 02:52
<gjm> LOL
<gjm> BastetJah?
<BastetJah> gjm: ale tabfail :>
<BastetJah> dziś jest moja kolej na trollowanie na #jl
<gjm> Nie zwróciłem uwagi
<gjm> No jak nick zaczyna się na "B" a kończy na "Jah" to przepraszam
<jacekowski> BastetJah: czy cos ci sie nie przegrzalo?
<jacekowski> na to sa kopyrajty i trejdmarki
<Diabelko> raczej trollrajty i trollmarki
<BastetJah> jacekowski: od kiedy na Jah jest copyright i trademark? Hę?
<BastetJah> pozatym, było nie było to taki jakby hołd złozony prawidziwemu mistrzowi... ;)
<gjm> jacekowski: to na #żetu-pl idź, tam zobaczysz ksera
<jacekowski> pytanie
<jacekowski> gjm: permbana mam
<jacekowski> dominos czy pizza hut?
<gjm> Samemu zrób
<jacekowski> nie mam skladnikow
<BastetJah> kup?
<jacekowski> nie moge isc do sklepu
<jacekowski> w zasadzie nawet do drzwi nie powinienm isc
<BastetJah> a co Ci się stało?
<jacekowski> zapalenie nerek
<gjm> I pizzę chcesz jeść?
<jacekowski> ta
<gjm> No to PizzaHut jak już
<Diabelko> jacekowski: dominos
<drathir> jacekowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=mzDTZuFJYX4
<jacekowski> drathir: znam to
<jacekowski> drathir: to jest prosty bajre
<drathir> jacekowski: i czyzby to nie polak robil?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: taki pajaczek?
<didek>  yo
<jacekowski> slyszeli ze spacex dragon juz wyladowal
<didek> jacekowski, sonda? :D
<jacekowski> didek: nie
<didek> No już zgooglowałem, statek bezzałogowy :D
<didek> Zapomniałem po prostu jak to się nazywa, wybacz
<jacekowski> didek: no wlasnie nie dokonca bezzalogowy
<jacekowski> didek: dragon moze miec zaloge
<jacekowski> didek: docelowo bedzie do kolejna mozliwosc zabierania towaru i ludzi z/do ISS
<jacekowski> didek: a w zasadzie jedyna mozliwosc zabrania czegos z ISS
<jacekowski> didek: bo soyuz nie ma mozliwosci zabrania wiele wiecej niz samych ludzi
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<lisu> re
<lisu> bastetmilo: juz uciekasz? jescze mloda godzina
<lisu> bawił się kto owncloud?
<pakos> tak
<lisu> pakos: jakieś info ciekawe? jak klienty na różnych systemach sie zachowują
<lisu> stabilne to to?
<pakos> no w pelni uzywalne to jeszcze nie jest
<pakos> no chyba ze potrzebna tylko synchronizacja plikow i nic wiecej :)
<lisu> pakos: a główne przeciwskazania?
<lisu> no głównie o kopii zapasowej myslalem/ a raczej o syncro plików
<pakos> bo ja wiem, zalezy od wymagan, sproboj to zobaczysz czy pomoze
<pakos> synchro plikow dziala wysmienicie
<pakos> appki sa rozne systemy sa
<pakos> jako tako dzialaja, aczkolwiek ja tam raczej przez webdav sie lacze anizeli appki
<lisu> poinstalowałem, testowałem dzień cały, ale klient to zdupcony napisali dla windowsa, na 3 maszynach próbowałem, pardon na 4, na windwos xp sp2 dziala luks, sp3 pitoli, win7 64bit porażka
<lisu> na debianie igła - wszystko dzial luks
<pakos> oj nie wiem, na windzie nie uruchamialem ale kolega na 7 chyba uzywa i sobie chwali
<lisu> może 7 i tak ale tylko 32 bit
<pakos> nie wiem jaka wersje ma :>
<lisu> dla 64 bitów w ogole nie widzi instancji
<lisu> glownie mi chodzi o xp sp2 i sp3
<pakos> nie wiem, nie mam windy
<lisu> pakos: też po schodach chodze ;) joke, ale wiesz, ja używam linucha, tylko ZUki mają windowsy, a wiesz, admin z reguły leniwy i niech sobie by się syncro samo robiło
<lisu> tylko jednak klient dla windowsa niedopracowany
<lisu> i chyba poczekam na wersję nowszą klienta, a tak to może jakie webdavy potestuje
<kichawa> kto zna jezyk rosyjsk w czytanu ?
<gjm> kichawa: Wizard
<prs> kichawa: tutaj też.
<prs> ;)
<kichawa> prs: ;p
<kichawa> Wizard: ping
 * sysek polewa
 * m477 spija ambrozje
 * Szatan pyta się syska czy ma kratę wódki
 * m477 ;o
<gjm> kichawa: sysek też umie
<Szatan> sysek: Towarzyszu, mam pytanie
<sysek> duzo rzeczy umiem
<sysek> mam nadzieje, ze normalne
<Szatan> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/576825_10150927225844424_1668607345_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cmsedzb> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<gjm> Stirlitz: ping
<Stirlitz> bonk
<gjm> Jest sprawa
<gjm> Myślałem że się już nie pojawisz
<Stirlitz> pomyliłem konsole
<gjm> :)
<Stirlitz> "jutro" wpadnę to dodam skoro tak ma być ;)
<gjm> Pewnie znowu wypadnie pół roku poczekać :)
<Stirlitz> pod warunkiem że sobie przypomnę te zaklęcia :)
<Stirlitz> e nie. jak mówie to przyjdę, tymczasem...
<gjm> No, trzymaj się
<foreste> Stirlitz:  jestes ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-01
<didek> I see dead people.
<Voldenet> that's pretty bold of you
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> Oj.
<Wizard> Nie ten kanał :P
<Wizard> Cześć!
<soee> ood morning
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> sesja się zaczęła
<BlessJah> :D
<bastetmilo> a niektórzy są dziwni i się cieszą z tego powodu.
<DaZ> sesja sresja
<LUK> witam
<gjm> Cześć Wam
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm :)
<Wizard> цзесц гйм.
<Wizard> Упс
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<gjm> Stirlitz był wczoraj :)
<Wizard> Zabrał mi opa?
<gjm> Nie, czemu?
<Wizard> Dał tobie i bastetmilo?
<gjm> Dzisiaj ma wpaść i dać, ale czy bastetmilo chce to nie wiem
<Wizard> O, czemu foreste tutaj może mówić?
<Wizard> Czy ja mu nie dałem bana?
<gjm> kklimondy Pytaj
<Wizard> kklimonda: Dlaczego ta pieprzona maruda foreste nie ma bana? :D
<gjm> Czy jak to tam się deklinuje
<bastetmilo> Czy foreste skarżył się Stirlitzowi?
<Wizard> Na to wygląda.
<Wizard> Skarczył.
<gjm> Wizard: Tak w ogóle to jak dostał kopa za pisanie o Archu, to powiedział że napisze do admina ubuntu.pl(?) ze "skarką"
<gjm> Wiedziałem że tak będzie
<Szatan> prs:
<prs> Szatan:
<Szatan> sryy nie to okno ;d
<prs> noshit. ;)
<gjm> Sio
<Szatan> what da faq?
<Szatan> gjm: a Wizard'a to się nie kopie...
<gjm> Hierarchia obowiązuje
<Wizard> Szatan: lepiej ci?
<Szatan> Wizard: ya
<Wizard> gjm: I napisał?
<Wizard> Zaraz przeszukam ubuntu-pl.
<Szatan> ]:->
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie interesuje mnie to. Nie wiem co chce zdziałać.
<Wizard> E, trzeba mieć tam konto.
<Wizard> To ja nie chcę się tak bawić.
<gjm> Żeby przeglądać forum?
<DaZ> skarkom
<Wizard> Eh.
<Wizard> Zabawny człowiek.
<Wizard> DaZ: masz konto na ubuntu.pl?
<Wizard> Ja chciałem kiedyś założyć, ale Wizard było już zajete ;P
<DaZ> chyba nie >:
<kichawa> az na pewnkma, lze
<kichawa> *pewno ma
<kichawa> *DaZ
<kichawa> fuck it
<DaZ> ssij
<mlodycompany> Witam obecnych
<DaZ> jouł
<didek> Pracuje ktoś nad jakimś projektem w metroone? :D
<mlodycompany> mam pytanie, co można zaintalować wzmamian za gruba?
<didek> lilo
<gjm> mlodycompany: LILO
<didek> 1st
<didek> :D
<gjm> U Ciebie
<gjm> mlodycompany: Ale po co?
<kichawa> DaZ: :(
<mlodycompany> grub mi sie co chwile wysypuje
<mlodycompany> po hardzie
<gjm> Ach, no to spróbuj LILO ;>
<kichawa> to nie wina gruba
<didek> a co ma do tego grub
<didek> I jak to wysypuje? :D
<kichawa> przelewa z pustego w pelen
<mlodycompany> ogolnie jest tak
<kichawa> wysypuje... taki oksymoron
<mlodycompany> po  hardzie nie wlacza sie odliczanie czasu w grubie
<mlodycompany> czyli caly czas stoi
<kichawa> a po sofcie?
<mlodycompany> i musze podlaczyc klawe aby wcisnac enter
<mlodycompany> po sofcie wstaj
<mlodycompany> e
<kichawa> ;)
<mlodycompany> a jeszcze mam problem z kontrolerem saty bo jak jest podlaczony to klawa w grubie nie dziala, jak odlacze kontroler to smiga
<didek> Przeładuj co tam masz w MBR na dobry początek, tak mi się wydaje że będzie najszybciej.
<mlodycompany> tzn?
<didek> Było jakieś polecenie na przerzucenie gruba do mbr, zobacz grub -h i będzie na pewno
<didek> Jakoś do hd0 czy jak, ale to zapytaj się kogoś kto ma jakiegoś unixa z grubem bo ja już od lat nie używam :)
<Voldenet> grub-install?
<Voldenet> oh, jest na to narzędzie
<Voldenet> boot-repair
<Voldenet> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<Voldenet> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<mlodycompany> i co to mi da?
<Voldenet> gui się pokaże
<Voldenet> do robienia jakichś cudów z grubem
<didek> nie lepiej wyedytowywać menu.lst? :D
<Voldenet> didek: menu.lst w grubie 2?
<Voldenet> Powodzenia
<didek> Nie ma menu.lst?
<mlodycompany> w grubie w zamian za menu.lst jest kilka innych plikow
 * didek is a dinosaurus
<mlodycompany> pozmieniali
<didek> Hm na moich debianowych serwerach żadnego update'a w stronę gruba2 nie było na szczęście? :D
<didek> Mam nadzieje przynajmniej bo inaczej wyjdę z obiegu :)
<ftpd> Czyżby było grub/menu.d/*?
<ftpd> Jak wszystko ostatnio?
<Voldenet> nie, jest grub.cfg
<mlodycompany> zaraz sprawdze i powiem
<Voldenet> ja tam używam gruba 1 gdzie się da
<ftpd> Ja nie ;-)
<didek> ftpd, w gentoo grub2 jest?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, nie mam Gentoo.
<didek> win? :D
<ftpd> Nie.
<didek> mac? ;-(
<ftpd> Tak.
<gjm> AmigaOS
<didek> Czyli nic sie nie zmienai :D
<didek> Dobra cisnę ja na zarządzanie projektami, yo bbl
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie masz gejtu?
<jacekowski>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZsRgy3TvE
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie to
<Voldenet> hm, ten PadBar, ciekawy pomysł
<Voldenet> aż mi się przypomniało Planet Surface w szczecinie
<Voldenet> też na technologię pojechali
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie.
<JacekK> Witam
<mlodycompany> powiedzcie mi jak moge zmienic gruba2 na starszego?
<gHo> mlodycompany http://infobot.pl/r/25Ja - wystarczy poszukac.
<mlodycompany> dziekowac
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<ftpd> jacekowski: chwaliłem się już, że zamówiłem metawatcha?
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie
<jacekowski> ftpd: kiedy?
<ftpd> jacekowski: W środę.
<kichawa> trolowe pytanie ale kto uzywa kasperskiego ?
<grek> czesc
<uh> jak macie appla to mi powiedzcie jak zainstalowac flasha :)
<uh> na ipad'ie
<grek> gdzie moge dodac skrypt (ktory montuje sftp -= sshfs grek@192.168.1.7) zeby montowal sie automatycznie, dalem do programy startowe ale nie odpala sie jak wybiore typ sesji xbmc
<jacekowski> uh: nie ma flasha oficjalnego na ipada
<grek> tzn chodiz o miejsce gdzie siec juz bedzie uruchomiona
<uh> jacekowski: to jak strony oglądać?
<jacekowski> uh: kupic normalny tablet
<uh> dostałem w pracy
<jacekowski> uh: to trudno
<uh> na allegro chyba go puszcze
<pakos> grek: ja dalem do autostartu montowanie ownclouda i smiga
<jacekowski> uh: to jest gowno jakich malo
<uh> jacekowski: właśnie się bawie, ale tu się nic nie da zainstalować
<grek> no smiga ale jak daje sesje ubuntu ./ gnome
<uh> a najlepsze jaja... jak oglądam youtuba i zmienie zakładkę to mi się muzyka wyłącza :D
<grek> a to laptop do tv podlaczony ma autologowanie i wybor sesji xbmc
<uh> parodia
<grek> wie ktos moze gdzie moge dopisac zeby wykonalo sie to  - zrobilem srkypt i odpala to przez sh montujDOm.sh
<grek> i teraz jak by ktos ktos sie zna poweiedzial gdzie moge to dokleic zeby samo sie uruchomilo bez wzgledu na rodzaj sesji a po uruchomieniu sieci
<grek> ma ktos pojęcie ?
<jacekowski> grek: poczytaj o upstarcie
<jacekowski> hmm, i dbusie
<grek> no czytam ale srednio to czaje bo to skomplikowane musi byc odpowiedni moment- nie moge tego dac do fstab bo to dziala przez zalogowaniem wiec nie zadziala bo montowanie jest bez hasla przez klucz ssh usera janusz wiec przy jego logowaniu tylko to moze zadzialac
<grek> dalem do autostart teraz mam unity odpalone i ladnie sie zamontowalo
<grek> ale dajac sesje xbmc nie ma
<grek> a nie wie nikt z głowy - jaki plik jest uruchamiany po zalogowaniu bez wzgledu na rodzaj sesji (kde gnome xbmc)
<grek> jak dam ten skrypt do sudo gedit /etc/init.d/skrypt.sh to bedzie odpalony kiedy ?
<grek> a moze przez crona ?  z tego co pamietam bylo uruchom po zalogowaniu to moze to zadziala bez wzgledu na rodzaj sesji  ?
<grek> pomoze ktos ?
<Vorbis^> ~/.profile
<grek> do tego pliku to dac ?
<grek> bo znalazlem tez /etc/rc.local ale nie wiem czy to tez jest ok
<grek> ok daje do ~/.profile
<Vorbis^> ten plik wykonuje sie zawsze po zalogowaniu
<grek> ok super
<Vorbis^> bez względu na sesje
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was tu programuje µC?
<Vorbis^> nawet bez x'ów
<grek> dzieki juz testuje
<bastetmilo> Jak się nazywa taki dynks co jak w nautilusie kliknę prawym i daj otwórz położenie w terminalu to mi otworzy konsole od razu w tym katalogu?
<bastetmilo> W xubuntu to było domyślnie
<marzin> witam :)
<jacekowski> ftpd: masz jakies japko na ktorym moglbym konto dostac
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo potrzebuje sobie pobudowac troche rzeczy
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie mam nigdzie japka okołoserwerowego.
<jacekowski> bo mam se atv2 i chce xbmc zbudowac z pewnymi modyfikacjami
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> dzień dziecka dzisiaj, gdzie mój itouch kids
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<drathir> bry...
<Matan[M]> ma ktoś z was ASUS'a X101?
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: to one już są dostępne w Polsce?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: od roku jak nie więcej
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: i dlatego jak wrzucam ten model w goole to nie wyskakuje żaden sklep?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: x-komp ma z polskiej dystrybucji
<Matan[M]> na allegro też mają z polskich dystrybucji asus polska
<bastetmilo> widzę właśnie, że tylko na allegro - ale coś te ceny wysokie.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: w8
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: rzeczywiście
<Matan[M]> nie wiem
<Matan[M]> po premierze stały po około 700-800zł
<Matan[M]> jedne z najtańszych netbooków w polsze były
<bastetmilo> i nie widzę tego modelu z ssd i meego
<Matan[M]> zaprzestali produkcji
<Matan[M]> po tym jak się meego nagle w tizena zmieniło
<Matan[M]> tzn plany wydawnicze
<bastetmilo> łee
<Matan[M]> asus podjęło decyzję, że nie będzie samo wywadało aktualizacji i aplikacji
<Matan[M]> ale czy ja wiem czy tak bardzo jest się czym podniecać w tym modelu z meego?
<Matan[M]> 8GB ssd to żaden dysk, już teraz takie karty microSD dodają gratisowo do telefonów
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: 8GB by mi starczyło
<bastetmilo> ale jak juz nie ma tego modelu to po ptokach
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: już lepiej poszukać ASUS 901
<Matan[M]> tam był linux i ssd chyba 20GB
<Matan[M]> stary model dzięki czemu tani
<Matan[M]> jedne z pierwszych eeepc
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: 901 jeszcze na allegro chodzą po 400-500zł
<bastetmilo> serio? Bo ja widze jednego, uszkodzonego i za 129 zł
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: tak btw, po co Ci netbook?
<bastetmilo> Bo mam za dużego laptopa
<Matan[M]> ja tam bym brał jakiego della N5040 po cenie netbooka stoją
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<bastetmilo> ale ja chce cos małego
<Szatan> bastetmilo: a laptop 12-sto calowy?
<bastetmilo> i żeby bateria długo trzymała
<Matan[M]> Szatan: 12.5" jak już :P
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: z doświadczenia powiem że najmniejsze minimum z wygodną pracą to 13.3"
<Matan[M]> wszystko mniejsze jest dla dzieci z małymi rączkami
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: do pracy to ja mam albo 24'' albo 18''
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: pod słowem "praca" mam również na myśli używanie
<Matan[M]> mała klawiatura to straszna mordęga
<bastetmilo> bbl
<Szatan> bastetmilo: http://allegro.pl/panasonic-cf-t5-40gb-core-duo-1-06ghz-bat-7godzin-i2360658011.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ceccs3t> (at allegro.pl)
<Szatan> ;d
<Matan[M]> Szatan: ja tam bym brał ThinkPada z serii X
<Matan[M]> Szatan: albo Panasonic z serii CF :D
<Szatan> Matan[M]: eh, wiesz idealne na polskie warunki ;d
<Szatan> Matan[M]: właśnie wrzuciłem ;d
<Matan[M]> Szatan: chyba drogi :D
<Szatan> Matan[M]: 550 zł
<Matan[M]> Szatan: allegro.pl/pancerny-panasonic-cf-29-modem-gsm-dotykowy-ekran-i2376193756.html
<Matan[M]> to jest seria CF :D
<Szatan> Matan[M]: ja też z serii cf dałem
<Matan[M]> Szatan: nie ma rączki i nie wygląda jak walizka :P dla mnie to już nie CF :D
<Szatan> http://allegro.pl/panasonic-toughbook-cf-n9-i5-4gb-250gb-jak-nowy-i2358973815.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bn37mrh> (at allegro.pl)
<BlessJah> ile nowy toughbook kosztuje?
<Szatan> 10k PLN
<Matan[M]> Szatan: już bym wolał ThinkPada X1 kupić niż tego CF-N9
<Matan[M]> http://allegro.pl/lenovo-thinkpad-w520-2820qm-gwarancja-0-bad-pixeli-i2366488612.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cd6gugh> (at allegro.pl)
<Matan[M]> a idę w piecu palić, zimno się zrobiło :I tyłek nie wakacje :<
<lnxmen> Cześć
<oskar__> Witam.
<oskar__> Uczę sie sam intensywnie Rubiego, ale mam problem jaka jest róznica miedzy metodami def a klasą? Nie znam zadnegojezyka i przepraszam z tak debilne pytanie
<oskar__> jezyka programowania oczywiscie.
<gjm> Pomógłbym, ale nie znam Ruby :)
<oskar__> To chociaż czym jest Klasa
<Biszkopcik> hi
<oskar__> W książce mam to opisane tak: "Klasy są fundamentem programowania zorientowanego obiektowo. Klasa jest wzorcem, obiekt jest instancją klasy..."
<gjm> Cześć Biszkopt
<Biszkopcik> dlaczego na ubuntu (server) zmieniają mi sie same litery dysków? np. jak powinno byc sda dla systemowego to raz jest sda raz sdb a drugi raz sdc (zmiany po rebootach), montuja sie normalnie bo w fstab mam uid'y
<Biszkopcik> na debianie tego nie mialem, wiec sadze ze to wina systemu
<BlessJah> oskar__: w rubim są jakieś typy prymitywne? liczba znak, napis?
<oskar__> tak
<BlessJah> jeśli rozumiesz co to jest typ i zmienna typu
<BlessJah> np typ liczba, no i zmienna X typu liczba
<BlessJah> to klasa jest typem, który sam możesz zdefiniować
<BlessJah> a obiekty są zmienny typu tej klasy
<CookieM> http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ruby/Klasy
<oskar__> ok, czyli w dużym uproszczeniu to klasa jest odpowiednikiem bashowego a=$(jakis takieś dane i komendy)?
<BlessJah> nie
<drathir> Biszkopcik: a to ciekawe zachowanie...
<BlessJah> lepiej nie patrz na basha, tam praktycznie nie ma typizacji
<Biszkopcik> moze to cos sprzetowo?
<BlessJah> oskar__: klasa oraz typ, to opis jak działa obiekt oraz zmienna (odpowiednio)
<oskar__> aaa, już łapie
<oskar__> narazie jest bardzo podobne do def w rubym, ale różnice pewnie z czasem wyłapie
<oskar__> mam taką nadzieje
<drathir> tak jakby bios zaglowal portami przy uruchomieniu...
<BlessJah> z tego co widze, to def jest od definiowania metod
<BlessJah> tak piszą ci w kursie?
<oskar__> tak
<oskar__> musiałem się upewnic
<BlessJah> jeśli uważasz, że rozumiesz co to klasa, to możemy jechać z defami
<BlessJah> wiesz co to funkcja?
<oskar__> to nazwa ktora daje jakiejs czesci kodu
<BlessJah> mniej więcej
<oskar__> to wiem :)
<BlessJah> wydaje mi sie, ze jeszcze zbyt slabo operujesz pojeciami programowania proceduralnego, zeby uczyc sie obiektowego
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze to przez to, ze sam w tej wlasnie kolejnosci sie uczylem
<oskar__> Toproponujesz odstawienie rubiego na rzecz innego jezyka?
<BlessJah> nie wiem jaki jezyk bedzie dla ciebie dobry na poczatek
<BlessJah> na pewno nie bash, bo to ułomny język
<BlessJah> oskar__: ucz sie rubiego, pojecia takie jak klasa, pole czy metoda powinny byc takie same jak w innych obiektowych jezykach, wiec mozesz probowac korzystac z wyjasnien do innych jezykow
<BlessJah> tylko skladnia bedzie inna
<oskar__> basha juz znam(nie w całości)
<BlessJah> nic ci to nie daje, jesli chodzi o nauke programowania
<BlessJah> *w innych jezykach
<BlessJah> bash opiera sie na przekierowaniach, strumieniach, wszystko jest stringiem i tak dalej i tak dalej
<oskar__> ok, dzięki wielkie za rady masz u mnie piwo
<BlessJah> skąd jesteś?
<oskar__> Gdańśk
<BlessJah> macie tam politechnikę?
<oskar__> ta
<BlessJah> pewnie nie skorzystasz, ale na wykładach nie sprawdza się zazwyczaj obecności i nikt nie zauważy jednego dodatkowego "studenta"
<BlessJah> oczywiście o ile się już golisz, ale jeszcze nie zacząłeś siwieć
<oskar__> dwa lata temu wyleciałem z politechniki, nie zaliczyłem pierwszej sesji
<oskar__> imprezy były ważniejsze
<BlessJah> no to wiesz jak to wygląda, może jest dobry prowadzący do którego warto wbić i w ten sposób nauczyć się programować
<oskar__> szczerze mówiąc wole metodą prób i błędów się uczyć
<BlessJah> twój wybór
<oskar__> i w samotnosci przy dobrej muzyce
<BlessJah> tak, większość wykładów jest beznadziejna, ale są też takie, na których naprawdę się czegoś nauczysz
<oskar__> dobra musze leciec bo kolacja gotowa
<oskar__> jeszczeraz wiekie dzieki
<BlessJah> spoko
<Biszkopcik> naprawiłęm te literki chyba
<Biszkopcik> odlaczylem pendriva co backupy robilem na niego
<bastetmilo> re
<julek> czesc
 * bastetmilo zamierza się dziś zmierzyć z edukacja.CL
<julek> wcale mnie to nie dziwi...
<julek> bastetmilo: zdziwilbym sie gdybys napisala, ze idziesz na jakas dyskoteke, czy cos...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: magisterskie?
<bastetmilo> julek: ale dlaczego?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak. Zaoczne.
<julek> bastetmilo: bo kto lazi po dyskotekach nie siedzi tutaj w piatkowy wieczor:)
<bastetmilo> julek: swego czasu się nachodziłam na dyskoteki - każdy piątek i sobota przez prawie dwa lata :)
<julek> ja nie chadzam
<julek> jakos zle tam sie czuje
<bastetmilo> julek: ja nie chadzam, bo tam same małolaty 15-18 lat
<julek> hmm
<gjm> Niekoniecznie :)
<julek> ja nie chadzam, bo kiedys nie chadzalem, a teraz juz nikt mnie w takie miejsca nie zaprasza
<julek> i tak bym pewnie nie chodzil, ale niech bedzie, ze narzekam...
<bastetmilo> oj. Coś mi się wydaje, że dziś się nie zaloguje na edukacje.cl...
<gjm> Poszedłbym gdzieś, ale chory jestem
<bastetmilo> o kurde...
<bastetmilo> hasło do konta przesłali mi na maila politechniki.
<bastetmilo> O. Mam 150 nieprzeczytanych wiadomości na mailu studenckim :)
<bastetmilo> ale te systemy informatyczne tak mi nie pasują :(
<Stirlitz> Cześć fajki.
<Stirlitz> qermit, Wizard ping
<mercerix> witam! szukam informacji jak w unity dodac do listy wyboru "otworz za pomoca" (prawyklik na pliku w nautilusie) dowolnie wybrany przeze mnie skrypt (np. basha)
<mercerix> niestety poszukiwania w necie nic mi nie daly
<mercerix> bede wdzieczny za pomoc
<Stirlitz> nautilus-actions - Rozszerzenie Nautilusa do konfiguracji uruchamiania programów
<mercerix> dzieki
<bastetmilo> No. Już się zrekrutowałam :) Nie było aż tak źle.
<panx> a jak dodać jak było w gnome2 " terminal "
<panx> do nautilusa
<marcin_> witam, używam ubuntu pierwszy raz z unity, da się to jakoś bardziej dostosować(położenie paska, położenie ikon max, min na belce okna)?
<bastetmilo> marcin_: nie :)
<dweller> marcin_: nie bez powodu canonical dostaje zjeby za unity
<dweller> chociaż są aplikacje które pozwalają w pewnym stopniu modyfikować samo środowisko
<marcin_> zainstalowalem myunity, ale pisze że system działa w 2d i nie są dostępne pewne opcje
<marcin_> a jest alternatywna jakaś metoda przełączania się między pulpitami?
<dweller> jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<dweller> chyba że sam sobie unity2d odpaliłeś
<MajkiFajki> ogólnie polecam MATE
<MajkiFajki> to sforkowane Gnome 2
<pakos> dweller: dej spokoj z tym unity, bratu postawilem na nvidii i lipa straszna
<pakos> wiesza sie co 2 minuty
<marcin_> tzn pewnie używa karty zintegrowanej, a oprócz tego mam geforce 525
<MajkiFajki> Unity powstało chyba bardziej dla mediów, niż końcowego usera
<MajkiFajki> marcin_, nvidia ION?
<MajkiFajki> jak ION to jesteś w pupie
<dweller> pakos: ja nie mam ubuntu
<pakos> poki co wlaczylem mu 2d bo jakos chodzi ale podobno juz 2d nie bedzie?
<dweller> pakos: i mi śmiga na X4500MHD
<dweller> czy tam bez X
<pakos> dweller: ja tez nie, ale bratu cos prostego i dzialajacego chcialem
<pakos> ale jak tak dalej pojdzie to wrzuce mu testinga debiana i niech sie dzieje wola boza
<marcin_> geforce gt525m
<MajkiFajki> ale ja pytam czy masz lapka z ION, to taki myk, że są dwie karty grafczne w lapku
<dweller> ma optimusa pewnie
<marcin_> tzn lapek dell q17r
<dweller> teraz wszystkie laptopy z nvidią i intelem mają optimusa
<MajkiFajki> optimus - właśnie - mój błąd
<MajkiFajki> no masakra jest z tym optimusem niestety
<pakos> hmm ma ktos tel w playu? byly tam kiedys pakiety mb dla krajow ue ale cos juz nie widze ;/
<marcin_> czyli rozumiem mam problem?
<MajkiFajki> marcin_, bardzo
<MajkiFajki> sterowniki od nvidii nie potrafią włączyć karty nvdia kiedy jest potrzebna
<MajkiFajki> jest tam projekt na to, sek
<MajkiFajki> http://bloglinux.pl/2011/06/technologia-nvidia-optimus-na-linuksie-czyli-dwie-karty-graficzne-w-debianie/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3vzd85x> (at bloglinux.pl)
<MajkiFajki> ale jest to strasznie niewygodne de facto
<MajkiFajki> więc czekamy na ruch inżynierów Nvdii
<marcin_> dzięki za link
<marcin_> czyli niby teraz korzysta z intela?
<m477> pijemy?
<bastetmilo> m477: co?
<m477> co leci
<bastetmilo> woda mineralna
<m477> slabo
<bastetmilo> herbata
<bastetmilo> kawa inka
<bastetmilo> nic wiecej nie mam
<marcin_> dzisiaj dzień dziecka trzeba dawać dobry przykład
<m477> dlatego nie siedze dzis trzezwy
<m477> niech mlodziez wie co dobre
<marcin_> młodzież już pewnie leży, a nie siedzi:)
<MajkiFajki> marcin_, tak, intel
<marcin_> czyli teoretycznie musiałbym uruchomić unity za pomocą tego skryptu, jak i również dla gier czy wymagających programów też?
<MajkiFajki> tak
<MajkiFajki> padaka
<marcin_> no to będzie zajęcie
<marcin_> na jutro
<marcin_> jeszcze pytanko, domyślnie jest coś zainstalowane do kamerki internetowej?
<Stirlitz> cheese
<marcin_> ok, thx
<marcin_> dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc, dobranoc
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<gjm> :>
<foreste> czesc
<szymon_g> witam
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia jak jego karta dzwiekowa bedzie dzialala pod nowa winda :/
<m477> st
<panx> szymon_g, sprawnie będzie działać
<szymon_g> ta. przez pierwsze 3 restarty- tak jak dzialala w DP/CP :/
<szymon_g> zreszta- najpierw sie musi sciagnac. przy 30 kbps "troche" toto zajmie :/
<foreste> szymon_g: nie ma t czym rajcowac
<foreste> \win 8 to relase fail ;p
<szymon_g> re
<szymon_g> kurde, klawa przestala mi dzialac o.O
<szymon_g> foreste: i pewnie dlatego za 2 tygodnie bedzie zainstalowana na wiekszej ilosci kompow niz ubuntu :)
<szymon_g> zreszta- poza problemami z dzwiekowka, raczej na winde nie narzekalem
<foreste> napewno nie umnie
<szymon_g> no, u ciebie i u 3 innych nie ;)
<foreste> ja planuje kupic windows
<foreste> b moj ma 7 lat
<szymon_g> ja kupilem win 7 w przesprzedazy- z 50% znizka :)
<foreste> ale kupie win 7 hp box
<szymon_g> ja wzialem ultimate. za kase za ktora bym teraz pewnie tylko hp dostal. a takie np dynamiczne dyski sie przydaja
<foreste> moze odciebie odkupie ;p
<szymon_g> haha, na starszego lapka to pojdzie :)
<foreste> bo pojdzie na nowszy pc
<szymon_g> ale, z drugiej strony- win 8 naprawde tak zle sie nie zapowiada. a w przesprzedazy idzie naprawde niezle znizki dostac :)
<foreste> z intel q9300
<foreste> bo natym pc jest vista
<foreste> i 7 zastapi ja
<foreste> zresta ta vista to polpirat
 * szymon_g slucha sobie Moonlighta :)
<foreste> wykonaniu serwisu sklepu media markt
<szymon_g> kurde, dlugi weekend i polaczenie przyciete do 10%
<szymon_g> "polpirat"?
<foreste> lyta byla wymieniasna
<foreste> byla
<gjm> foreste: Zacznij pisać po polsku
<foreste> plyta
<foreste> pisze
<gjm> "odciebie", "napewno", "umnie"
<gjm> Branoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-02
<m477> nie
<ftpd> A załóż się.
<m477> zakladam
<m477> ano
<szymon_g> zegnam
<lisu> no 3m sie
<lisu> pora usnac juz
<m477> ;/
<lisu> nara
<lisu> m477: a ty co? nie spisz?
<m477> nie
<Skrzyp> nie, trzyma kredens
<lisu> o0
<m477> ?
<lisu> wlasnie... ?
<lisu> z innej beczki: ktoś bawił się roundcube?
<Skrzyp> nie, ale moja matka ma to na uczelnianym mailu
<Skrzyp> tak więc jak stare dziadki z uczelni postawiły, to łatwo
<lisu> u mnie na uczelni, to pine królowało :) przez ssh x]
<lisu> btw... ciagle uzywam
<lisu> ale nie o tym ja
<Skrzyp> alPIne
<Skrzyp> lepsze
<Skrzyp> kiedyś tym gmaila czytałem
<lisu> Skrzyp: nom, alpine uzywam... z gmailem wlasnie
<Skrzyp> hyhy
<lisu> ale nie o tym ja
<lisu> a o roundcube... i owncloud
<lisu> takie połączenie ułatwiło by mi prace, wiec zapytowuje, czy ktoś coś z tym miał do czynienia
<Skrzyp> nope
<lisu> to hoooojowo, bo to są 2 projekty imho bardzo dobre
<lisu> owncloud poszedł do przodu jak burza, webdav, zewn appsy, tylko brak dobrej wtyczki do roundcube'a
<foreste> sa jakies przegladarki zbudowane na firefox ?
<foreste> oprocz seamonkey
<foreste> i iceweasel
<Skrzyp> foreste: *facelamp'd*
<Skrzyp> seamonkey != firefox
<Skrzyp> a iceweasel to buid 100% free
<Skrzyp> w sensie bez własnościowych wtyczek itd.
<Skrzyp> jeszcze był kiedyś build specjalny pod AmigaOS, ale zaniechali, jakoś się to nazywało
<Skrzyp> i pod BeOS/Haiku jest, jakąś inną nazwę ma
<m477> co tam
<Skrzyp> nic tam
<foreste> zainstaluje aurore
<m477> :)
 * Skrzyp gapi się bezczelnie w irssi bez celu
<Skrzyp> z myślą "cobytukurwazrobić"
<m477> :)
<m477> ja tez
<m477> dlatego nie jestem trzezwy
<m477> :)
<Skrzyp> heh
<m477> ;o
<m477> slonce zachodzi wlasnie no nie?
<Skrzyp> chyba wschodzi
<qermit> Stirlitz: pong
<qermit> Stirlitz: gdziess ty sie podziewal
<grek> czesc
<grek> wie moze ktos - dostaje sie do programu przez polecenie np. qdbus org.ktorrent.ktorrent /core stopAll
<grek> ale jak dam przez crona to polecenie to nie dziala
<grek> sesje mam uruchomiona na nx dzialjaca w tle
<grek> da sie do tej sesji jakos podlaczyc cronem i wydac polecenie dzialajacej aplikacji
<grek> ?
<grek> widze w szukarkach cos o export display  - ale jaki to bedzie display dla sesji nx da sie to wylistowac (jest osobna sesja kde dla usera desktopowego ale nie u niego chce to uruchomic tylko na tej dzialajajacej w tle sesji nx) moze ma ktos jakies wskazowki
<qermit> grek: brakuje ci jakiejś zmiennej środowiska
<Stirlitz> qermit, miałem zamknięte okno ;)
<qermit> grek: weź wypisz sobie zmienne poleceniem env
<Stirlitz> qermit, niejaki gjm chce tu opa mieć na stałe, ma mieć?
<qermit> mhm
<DaZ> ma!
<qermit> nawet sie sprawdza
<grek> qermit: mam cos takiego
<grek> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-kBDbUgG4vv,guid=bfc8c3a77c8f8e49685c0dbd0000006e
<grek> to jest env http://wklej.to/HTibI
<grek> a jak moge to sprawdzic czy dziala - w logu widze tylko ze cron odpalil komende nie widac zadnego bledu ale dajac zeby odpalil za minute i po tym czasie sprawdzam to program nie przestawil opcji, dajac to w terminalu (we tej sesji nx ) przestawia od razu
<grek> a laczac sie przez ssh do tego kompa tez mam qdbus org.ktorrent.ktorrent /core startAll
<grek> Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<qermit> `g how to use dbus over ssh
<Przekliniak> qermit: Attach to existing DBUS session over SSH - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059023>
<grek> ok
<grek> dziala super
<grek> export DISPLAY=:1047 && qdbus org.ktorrent.ktorrent /core startAll
<grek> tylko ostatnie pytanie - ten display bedzie sie pewnie zmienial wiec jak dam na sztyno do crona to srednio , moze wiec da sie sprawdzic proces ktorrent jaki ma display i to wpisac  ?
<qermit> grek: można
<grek> a czym to mozna sprawidzic
<grek> ten skrypt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059023> podaje ale DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRES
<grek> a mi potrzeba display chyba
<grek> w tym skrypcie uzywaja /proc/${PID}/environ ale nie podaje mi to nic
<grek> /proc/1420/environ: command not found
<grek> tzn tego nie rozumiem QUERY_ENVIRON="$(tr '\0' '\n' < /proc/${PID}/environ
<grek> ma pid tej app teraz tylko okresic na jakim DISPLAY ona jest uruchomiona
<grek> ciezko znalesc w sieci bodisplay jest dosc nie jednoznaczne
<grek> mi chodzi o numer do podania pod export DISPLAY
<grek> a moze wie ktos jak inaczej nazywa sie ta zmienna display - nie da sie nic znalesc bo display to za bardzo popularne słowo
<grek> ok mam :)
<qermit> grek: bash advanced scripting guide
<grek> tak tak wiem ale do manuala trzeba troche doswiadczenia ktore dopiero nabywam
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<gjm> Cześć
<grek> a zwykle porownanie do stinga w basu to jak sie robi bo to nie dziala http://wklej.to/bRW8z
<StarryNight> siemanko
<grek> ok jak nie if to switch ale ok zadzialalo calosc wyglada tak http://wklej.to/Xlmjb i umozliwia zarzadzanie zdalne aplikacja kde
<BlessJah> f [ $l = 'e' ]; then echo lol; fi
<grek> ok dzieki zostanie na przyszlosc czyli jeden rownasiak, dziwne bo przeciez przypisanie wartosci tez jednym wiec wykrywa kontekst uzycia ? pewnie tak ok
<BlessJah> man test
<BlessJah> chodzi o nawias kwadratowy
<grek> acha no to zupelnie innma koncepcja
<BlessJah> czytales jakiegos tutka w ogole?
<grek> przegladalem ale nie chcialem pisac zadnego skryptu tylko zmienic stan  dla dzialajacej aplikacji (dzialajacej w tle jako sesje nx lub zdalnie) cronem
<grek> ale udalo sie wiec ok :)
<BlessJah> skoro chciales zmienic stan skryptem basha, to potrzebowales skryptu basha
<grek> obojetne mi to bylo czy bashem w sensie jako plik skrypt czy po prostu jako jedno polecenie sprowadzajace okazalo sie do polecenia export DISPLAY=:1047 && qdbus org.ktorrent.ktorrent /core startAll  tyle ze trzeba odczytac ten nr display a na koncu jak juz stalo sie to plikiem to dodalem ifa / switcha zeby bylo czytelniej i dziala jak powinno
<BlessJah> w sumie nie wiem czy nie powinienem scalic mpjego mocp_pause.sh i mocp_play.sh w jeden skrypt
<BlessJah> ale z 1 linijki kazdy powstanie mi 5, a jak jeszcze next/prev dodam
<BlessJah> oO
<grek> ale bedzie 1 plik co ladniejsze jest o ile plik nie ma 10 tys lini wtedy ladniej podzielone na pliki tak mi sie zdaje
<BlessJah> cztery jednolinijkowe pliki sa fajnie, a skrypt jest wywolywany z xbindkeys i tak
<BlessJah> moglbym te jedna linijke w config wkleic, ale po zmianie configa wymagany jest restart, poza tym tak dziala tez z cronem
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> Ashiren: ile razy dziennie to mowisz?
<Ashiren> az mi sie przypomni
<drathir> bry...
<uh> cz
<Szatan> e
<Ashiren> ru
<daniel12> witam
<daniel12> mam problemik
<daniel12> nie moge zaktualizować ubuntu 12
<lisu> witaj, wszyscy mamy jakies problemiki
<daniel12> wiem dlatego pisze moze ktoś pomoze
<lisu> daniel12: podałeś nam taką informację: mam problem, nie mam powietrza w kole w aucie.
<lisu> daniel12: może więcej szczegółów?
<daniel12> juz pisze
<daniel12> wpisuje sudo apt-get update pobiera
<daniel12> ale nie moge zainstalowac
<daniel12> polecenie sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lisu> użyj menadżera
<daniel12> leci
<lisu> daniel12: powoli, jaką aktualną wersję ubuntu masz?
<daniel12> i mam poteweirdzic tak lub nie daje t i pisze przerwane
<daniel12> 12.04 serwer
<lisu> i do jakiej chcesz niby zupgrejdować, skoro masz najbardziej aktualną, 12.10 jeszcze nie wyszła, bo ma wyjść w październiku
<daniel12> chodzi o reprezytoria i poprawki które mi pokazuje
<daniel12> normalna aktualizacja
<daniel12> robie to z innego kompa przez putty
<gjm> LOL
<lisu> gjm: wlasnie, lol
<lisu> później mówią, ze na kanale nieuprzejmi, skoro nie mają zielonego pojęcia co chcą osiągnąć.
<gjm> Biorą te VPS'y pod Majnkrafta, czytają jakieś głupie poradniki na tych ich forach i robią dziwne rzeczy
<lisu> psują, później myślą, ze ktoś z końca świata zna ich myśli i im to naprawi
<lisu> suhosin.session.encrypt:  NOT OK
<lisu> ups nie tu
<BlessJah> lisu: ktoś tu niedawno wnioski wyciągnął, że dist-upgrade to nic innego jak inteligentniejszy upgrade
<BlessJah> http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<BlessJah> tu nawet mają, smart conflict resolution
<szymon_g> witam
<CookieM_> clem z minta nie zaleca tych upgrade'ów, twierdzi, że to wielki błąd ubuntu, że to forsuje
<szymon_g> jakie upgrady?
<CookieM_> systemu, np. z 11 na 12
<szymon_g> z wersji betowych czy z lts na lts ;)?
<CookieM_> obojętnie
<CookieM_> ja czyszczę całą partycję i instaluję od zera z płytki
<BlessJah> kto to clem z minta?
<CookieM_> clement lefebre, twórca tejdystrybucji
<BlessJah> i zaleca format co wersję?
<BlessJah> jak często minty wychodzą?
<CookieM_> tak jak ubuntu, z misięczną obsuwą
<CookieM_> *miesięczną
<BlessJah> ach, i zalecają co pół roku formacik?
<BlessJah> dla zdrowotności?
<CookieM_> tak, najlepiej od tabula rasa
<szymon_g> hehe,  w sumie toto prostsze niz dopracowanie upgradu
<BlessJah> nie mam dalszych pytan
<BlessJah> szymon_g: lepiej, to prostsze niz dopracowanie wersji
<BlessJah> nie trzeba zamykac ticketów, wystarczy zamknąć wersję
<szymon_g> (oczywiscie to nie przeszkadza nabijac sie z uzerow innych systemow operacyjnych)
<szymon_g> BlessJah: racja
<CookieM_> oczywiście mint to distro dla zielonych, niepotrafiących utworzyć oddzielnej partycji /home
<BlessJah> btw, jak wrócę, sprawdzę jak się sprawuje arch po roku nieodpalania
<BlessJah> przeszlo kilka konfliktowych upgrade'ów przez ten czas
<gjm> Updejt po roku, ładnie
 * szymon_g wrocil z Prometeusza :)
<szymon_g> szczerze mowiac- film niezbyt mi odpowiedzial na pytania ktore mialem po obejrzeniu pierwszej czesci Obcego :/
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: czy był w 3D?
<szymon_g> tak, caly w 3d. bardzo fajnie, z technicznego punktu widzenia, zrobiony
<szymon_g> swietne miejsca (w sensie: krajobrazy)
<bastetmilo> a była wersja nie czyde?
<szymon_g> pod tym wzgledem nie moge mu nic zarzucic
<szymon_g> chyba tak.
<bastetmilo> Ufff
<szymon_g> z tym ze 3d lepszejsza :P
<BlessJah> szymon_g: a avatar 3d widziales?
<szymon_g> tak
<bastetmilo> nie oglądam filmów w 3d i już.
<BlessJah> jak wypada porownanie?
<szymon_g> ja bym dal punkt wiecej dla Prometeusza
<szymon_g> roznicy nie ma moze jakies takiej strasznej w sumie
<szymon_g> ale bardziej mi sie P podobal
<szymon_g> (pomijajac juz fabule etc etc)
<bastetmilo> No ej. U mnie w kinie nie ma jeszcze Prometeusza :(
<szymon_g> co sie odwlecze, to nie uciecze bastetmilo
<szymon_g> nawet wyzalilem sie juz na pregu o tym ;)
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: wiem... ale na ten film to ja jednak _czekam_
<szymon_g> generalnie- film fajny, daje 7.5/10 punktow
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: ja tez czekalem. dalbym mu wiecej, gdybym sie na niego tak nie napalil przed pojsciem. nie odpowiada on na kilka pytan, jest pare roznic miedzy obcym 1 a owym prequelem
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: a powiedz mi gdzie Ty jesteś, że już jest w kinie?
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: /whois szymon_g :)
<szymon_g> ;)
<szymon_g> wczoraj moja znajoma z mezem byla w kinie, 00:01 w nocy puszczali
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: róznice typu - że w prometeuszu jest leszy sprzet, technika niz w Alien I?
<bastetmilo> Taki sam motyw w SW
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: np w obcym 1 gdy ludzie weszli do tego statku-podkowy nadal za mostku byl pilot (jego zwloki: mial dziure po wyjsciu obcego). pamietasz to?
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie.
<bastetmilo> Ej
<szymon_g> no, w Prometeuszu to nieco inaczej wyglada
<bastetmilo> bez spojelrów!
<bastetmilo> już nic nie pisz :)
<szymon_g> ah, i w Obcym statek byl jakby wbity w ziemie pod katem ok 40 stopni. w Promo lezy plackiem
<szymon_g> do tego ow obcy- taki jakis... wykastrowany
<bastetmilo> shush
<bastetmilo> cicho
<bastetmilo> bez detali
<szymon_g> :P
<bastetmilo> ja jeszcze nie widzialam filmu.
<szymon_g> co nie zmienia faktu ze film nei jest zly. nie zaluje kasy na bilet wydanej :)
<CookieM_> scott, to zobowiązuje
<bastetmilo> Mam nadzieję, bo strasznie chce obejrzec ten film.
<szymon_g> ztcw maja jeszcze druga czesc krecic
<szymon_g> gdzies przeczytalem o tym, nie pamietam na ile to tylko plotka jest
<szymon_g> ale faktycznie- zakonczenie takie jest, ze daloby "dorobic" jeszcze jedna czesc. oczywiscie- pytanie ile to mialoby wspolnego z Obcym
<szymon_g> znajac zycie- dorobia i beda dorabiac az zepsuja :/
<bastetmilo> Nie, nie oszukujmy się... Już czwarta czesc była mocno zepsuta
<bastetmilo> zabrakło kliamtu
<bastetmilo> klimatu
<CookieM_> no i polski akcent jest, d. wolski jest autorem zdjęć
<szymon_g> zaiste CookieM_ bastetmilo :)
<CookieM_> ja bym powiedział, że każda część miała inny klimat
<szymon_g> z tym ze czwarta okolo-zerowy
<szymon_g> z tym, ze swoja droga, byla dosyc bliska (w pewnych momentach) z ksiazka
<CookieM_> dostosowany do czasów, w jakich był kręcony
<bastetmilo> Ja bym powiedziała, ze pierwsze trzy miały ten specyficzny, mroczny, brudny klimat, taki lekko wilgotny i gorący od pary idącęj z wszelakich rur
<szymon_g> eeetam. czasy jak czasy rezyseria sie liczy
<szymon_g> no, brzmi to jak opis interesujacej kolezanki poznanej w barze ;)
 * szymon_g hides
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: ja wszystkie części obecego widziałam kilkadziesiąt razy
<bastetmilo> więc pamietam, że opórcz sliny Obcego z sufitu czesto woda kapała
<szymon_g> no, ja tez. 2 najbardziej krwista, 3 tez fajna. pierwsza akurat taka sobie (tj. 3ia bardziej mi sie podobala). 4ta to nic ciekawego (poza paroma wstawkami z ksiazki)
<bastetmilo> a Ripley się zawsze jakoś rozbierala i mocno spocona była :)
<CookieM_> tak, ale jak długo można utrzymywać ten 'pierwotny klimat', potrzeba jakiejś istotnej zmiany, twórcy 'obcego' potrafili to zrobić
<CookieM_> wiadomo, spocona Ripley, większe dochody dla twórców
<bastetmilo> No... A w czwartej była Ripley z kwasem zamiast krwi dostająca sztangą w twarz. OSOM.
<bastetmilo> Moja ulubiona scena
<bastetmilo> :)
<BlessJah> w takim razie w następnej ripley powinna walczyć z obcym w kisielu
<bastetmilo> fuj
<bastetmilo> zresztą następna część jeslu będzie, to będzie przed czasami Ripley.
<CookieM_> no ja bym się nie zdziwił, jak się mówi, że współczesne teledyski niewiele się różnią od filmów porno
<szymon_g> hehe
<drathir> czyzby nowego obcego wypuszczali?
<BlessJah> drathir: spekulujemy
<bastetmilo> drathir: no Prometeusz już jest
<BlessJah> heh
<drathir> bastetmilo: o dobrze wiedziec trzeba sie rozejrzec...
<BlessJah> przeciez obcy wyhodowany z dna zanieczyszczonego dna ripley...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no tak. I ten okaz zginął.
<BlessJah> nastepna czesc wcale nie musi polegac na walce w kisielu
<drathir> czy aby napewno zginal?
<bastetmilo> tak
<BlessJah> *idąc trpem spoconej ripley
<szymon_g> BlessJah: :P
<bastetmilo> Ja uważam, że Obcy były zagrozeniem nowego gatunku (zmutowana Ripley)
<bastetmilo> i Ripley dążyłaby do eleminacji pierowtnej formy
<bastetmilo> (wiem zboczency do czego dazycie)
<drathir> a ta bdzydka wielka co do zimnej wody wpadla? byla jakas czesc po tym? kolejnosci mi sie juz pomieszaly troche...
<bastetmilo> drathir: to byl predetor kontra obcy
<bastetmilo> predator*
<bastetmilo> a nie Alien
<BlessJah> drathir: pochodna dwoch serii
<CookieM_> w cannes objawiła się podobno wielka gwiazda, http://tnij.org/qw24 ; film w listopadzie w polskich kinach
<BlessJah> obcy, z "ósmego pasażera" i predator
<bastetmilo> Ale ten nowy od Predatorów był fajny
<bastetmilo> niezła sieczka
<BlessJah> tl;dr
<szymon_g> eetam. jak dla mnie- nudny film
<szymon_g> tj. AvP
<szymon_g> obydwie czesci
<drathir> to szukamy w pamieci innych obcych... w kosmosie z dziewczynka pozniej w wiezieniu, a potym co bylo?
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: mnie sie pierwsza podobała
<bastetmilo> drathir: czesc druga
<BlessJah> nie strone rozkladajaca sie na operze mobilnej
<bastetmilo> drathir: w wiezieniu czesc trzecia
<szymon_g> drathir: a potem bylo laboratorium 300 lat po czesci 3iej na statku kosmicznym
<BlessJah> planecie wieziennej
<bastetmilo> czepiasz się
<szymon_g> ta. z <30 wiezniami na pokladzie
<BlessJah> wiezienie od razu z terminatorem mi sie kojarzy
<szymon_g> bez broni etc
<drathir> BlessJah: to byla jakas wytwornia metali, bo obcego tam hartowali...
<bastetmilo> Terminator to moje klimaty - widzialam tylko dwa razy, nie znam.
<bastetmilo> drathir: mieli tam kadz do topienia ołowiu
<bastetmilo> i tam utopiła sie potem Ripley
<BlessJah> i sekte, nie mozna zapominac o sekcie
<drathir> bastetmilo: o wlasnie dokladnie tak... i myslalem ze po tym wlasnie ten obcy predator jak ona zginela... i juz inni aktorzy...
<BlessJah> klimaty do dooma podobne, choc tam chodzilo o stanowiska archeologiczne
<bastetmilo> drathir: ale AvP to supelnie inne czasy i inna seria
<BlessJah> obcy i predator dzieja sie wspolczesnie w usa
<drathir> bastetmilo: no wlasnie dlatego tak mi cos nie pasowalo za bardzo...
<szymon_g> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> sam obcy jest calkowicie oderwany od naszej rzeczywistosci
<CookieM_> równowaga musi być: skoro arni to zrobił, to sigourney też może
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: terminatora tylko 2 razy :)? polecam olac czesc 3ia
<BlessJah> szymon_g: s/i/versus/
<szymon_g> a, to racja
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: nie rozwazam nawet ogladania Terminatora więcej, czy innych czesci
<szymon_g> dlaczego? ktora czesc ogladalas?
<bastetmilo> dobra - ja wracam do Gry o Tron - bo jednak mi się spodobało.
<drathir> pamietam ze byla gdzies rozpiska z terminatorem filmy ilosc trupow i w jakim przedziale zasu od poczatku filmu hrhr
<szymon_g> serial tez jest ciekawy... moze nie super-duper ale ciekawy
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: pierwszą i drugą
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: ktora seria :)?
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: 3ia olej, czwarto sobie ogladnij :)
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: dopiero zaczynam pierwsza
<BlessJah> arnie renderowany komputerowo byl... nawet nie wiem jak to opisac
<drathir> szymon_g: dzienniki sary conor wymiataja...
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: nie zamierzam - nie trawie Terminatora i juz.
<drathir> tak jak za terminatorem nie bardzo przepadam...
<BlessJah> drathir: taka dystrybuanta?
<szymon_g> BlessJah: dobrze go zrobili. mial 60 latek biegac z nagim torsem ;)?
<bastetmilo> nie lubie, nie podoba mi się
<szymon_g> drathir: kroniki nie sa zle. idzie obejrzec
<szymon_g> zwlaszcza ze na 1 i 2iej czesci bazuja, nie an 3iej
<BlessJah> szymon_g: ale ja nie wiem, to sa wyobrazenia arniego o samym sobie, czy postac z jakiegos porno czy mangi z twarza arniego?
<BlessJah> film mi sie podobal dopoki nie wszedl arnie
<szymon_g> BlessJah: wiesz, jak byl mlody i nie sflaczaly to byl umiesniony. po prostu- przerobili jego z pierwszej czesci
<drathir> bastetmilo: dobry serial te Gry o tron...
<BlessJah> nie przerobili
<szymon_g> badz z innego super-dziela pt. "herkules w nowym jorku" o.O
<szymon_g> drathir: zaiste. czekam na 10y odcinek 2iej serii :)
<drathir> bastetmilo: dzienniki sary conor obejrzyj soibie, o wiele przyjemniej sie oglada... od terminatora...
<bastetmilo> NIE
<drathir> ja oczekuje residenta...
<bastetmilo> nie, no
<bastetmilo> resident to bedzie rzeźnia
<drathir> trailer dosc ciekawy...
<bastetmilo> będzie tak spaprany, że aż dobry :)
<drathir> my name is alice and this is my world  ^^
<bastetmilo> ciekawe czy coś się w tej częsci wyjaśni
<bastetmilo> czy będą chcieli nakrecic jeszcze jedną
<CookieM_> a ja kiedyś byłem zakochany w tym serialu: http://www.filmweb.pl/serial/Gwiezdna+Eskadra-1995-95908 ; puszczali go na polsacie
<szymon_g> residenta juz spaprali
<szymon_g> szkoda czasu na jego ogladanie. tak samo jak underworlda :/
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: Underworld to od początku była straszliwa kicha
<bastetmilo> przeciez tego sie nie dało oglądać
<szymon_g> eetam. 1sza czesc nie byla taka zla
<drathir> tez jestem ciekaw breaking dawn part 2 co wymysla...
<szymon_g> (w sensie: nie jakas tam super-hiper dobra, ale dala sie obejrzec)
<bastetmilo> ja odpadałm po jakichś 30 minutach pierwszej
<bastetmilo> tak glupi był ten film
<bastetmilo> co to jest "Breaking dawn" drathir?
<jacekowski> film chyba
<drathir> ostatni underworld moim zdaniem dosc ciekawie akcja sie rozwijala...
<jacekowski> albo serial jakis
<bastetmilo> ... Zmierzch....
<bastetmilo> drathir: serio? Ogladasz Zmierzch?
<drathir> bastetmilo: twilight saga
<bastetmilo> tego się nie spodziewałam...
<bastetmilo> ja żałuję, że ksiązki przeczytałam
<drathir> bastetmilo: serio serio... wiem ze tu tylko dwie mozliwosci albo osoby lubia albo nienawidza...
<szymon_g> drathir: no, bez jaj. wampiry mialy swoje zamki a to pozniej sie ludzkosc "dowiedziala" o nich
<lisu> drathir: i 3 możliwość nie wiedzą co to to
<bastetmilo> przeciez to jest opowiadtka dla infantylnych panienek
<drathir> i to juz jest ciekawe malo kto przechodzi z obojetnoscia...
<bastetmilo> opowiastka*
<szymon_g> lisu: :)
<BlessJah> drathir: mi to wisi
<bastetmilo> A ta bohaterka jest tak głupia że ja nie mogę
<BlessJah> nie widzialem, nie ciagnie mnie
<bastetmilo> bbl
<drathir> a widzialem gorsze filmy od tego... ale nikt mi nie wmowi,ze soundtrack jest zly bo daje rade... moim zdaniem...
<drathir> szymon_g: juz wole zmierzch od draculi...
<jacekowski> soundtrack jest zly
<jacekowski> i podwozie jest zle
<drathir> wiem ze gatunki inne,ale draculi po prostu nie moglem do konca obejrzec...
<szymon_g> "drakula wampir bez zebow" z leslie nelsonem dalo sie obejrzec
<szymon_g> :)
<drathir> da rzadko sie zdarza zeby mi sie nie chcialo filmu do konca obejrzec...
<drathir> szymon_g: to jakis dracula 2000 czy jakos tak bylo
<drathir> nawet nazyw nie pamietam dokladnie juz...
<szymon_g> no, "drakule" zwykle sie jakos przejadly :)
<drathir> szymon_g: porazka to dopiero moim zdaniem spiderman nowy bedzie...
<szymon_g> ano. ten co walczy z przerosnietym wkurzonym gekonem?
<drathir> trailera widzialem to to nawet w tych kilku minutach odrzucilo mnie...
<drathir> szymon_g: tak... nie wiem co oni z tym zrobili, ale ogladac tego nie idzie jakas ta fabula taka tak jakby ironmena ze spidermanem probowali wymieszac takie wrazenie odnioslem...
<szymon_g> :| brakuje im pomyslu
<CookieM_> mi się trójka podobała
<drathir> przy tym bycie takim "arogankim cwaniaczkiem" do ironmena nie wiem jakos pasuje i w jego wykonaniu daje sie to zniesc, bo przewaznie z umiarem wystepuje, a u spidermana cos w tym stylu ni jak moim zdaniem nie pasuje i nie da sie tego ogladac...
<drathir> CookieM_: ale ja o tym co dopiero wyjdzie...
<CookieM_> tak, wiem
<Diabelko> no nie wiem, iron man tylko w kreskówce był sztywniakiem
<drathir> szymon_g: i powinni zakonczyc ze smakiem serie...
<drathir> a nie tak psuc...
<Diabelko> w komiksie miał wiele dowcipów
<szymon_g> ... ale beda ciagnac tak dlugo dopoki ludzie beda chcieli wydac kase i ogladac :/
<CookieM_> może dlatego, że lubię grę aktorską tobie'go, szkoda że w czwórka będzie bez niego
<CookieM_> *tobey
<drathir> no i juz calkowita porazka ze aktorzy nowi w spidermanie...
<drathir> tak samo jak fantastic four z innymi aktorami moim zdaniem klapa by byla...
<jacekowski> fantastic four bedzie ok jesli jessica bedzie
<jacekowski> reszta jest nie wazna
<drathir> udalo im sie ciekawuie charaktery dobrac rozne zbiezne i to fajnie polaczyli, gdyby zmienili to juz noim zdaniem raczej lipka by byla...
<drathir> tak jak casino royal to dla mnie porazka i nijak nie pasuje...
<drathir> jacekowski: alba bedzie w kolejnej czesci sin city potwierdzone podobno...
<drathir> a i machete kills juz na ukonczeniu... hrhr
<szymon_g> dziala wam peb.pl?
<lisu> szymon_g: działa, ale nie logowałem sie bo nie mam konta
<szymon_g> kurde, nie ma to jak zapodziac gdzies plyte cd :|
<drathir> szymon_g: sprawdz w napedzie ^^
<drathir> zartuje oczywiscie...
<drathir> choc przewaznie najdziwniejsze miejsca sa najbardziej prawdopodobne...
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> zreszta niewazne, flac juz sie sciaga
<szymon_g> wiedzieliscie, ze Bundeswehra chce sie pozbyc swoich- wciaz jakby nie patrzec- nowych g36 :) (tak ni z gruch ni z pietruchy)?
<lisu> szymon_g: coś nowszego mają?
<szymon_g> jeszcze nie. ale badaja, oidp, m416
<lisu> oidp już chwile na rynku, m416... hmm, m417 pewnie za drogie
 * szymon_g szuka linka
<szymon_g> plastikowe g36 sie odksztalcaja w goracym klimacie :)
<lisu> lol poważnie?
<lisu> nie ma to jak ak47 tudzież jego 74 wersja
<szymon_g> http://www.altair.com.pl/start-7894 o, tutaj
<szymon_g> lisu: nie ma czegos takiego jak "ak47". jest tylko AK
<szymon_g> zreszta- tzw "AK47" toto raczej taka sobie konstrukcja
<szymon_g> AKM szybko go zastapil
<szymon_g> M- od zmodernizowanego
<szymon_g> btw, byloby wesolo gdyby zrezygnowali oni z amunicji 5.56mm i wzieli np 6.5. standardowa natowska porzadnie daje pupy w np afganistanie :P
<lisu> szymon_g: nie mnie znać szczegóły, wiem, ze numerki 47 i 74 to roczniki wypuszczenia
<szymon_g> lisu: z tym 47 rokiem to tez niekoniecznie, ale wiem o co ci chodzi :)
<lisu> szymon_g: czemu? przyjęto potocznie, ze w 47 kalasznikow wyprodukował/ zaczął proodukcje nie wiem (nie pamietam)
<drathir> kto tu sie zna na winzgrozie bo mam zabawny bez,adziejny przypadek... hrhr
<lisu> drathir: zapodaj
<lisu> eee zw
<drathir> jakies pomysly jak przywrocic wsparcie dla usb pod windowsem nie majac pod reka ani klawiatury ani myszki ps2?
<drathir> tryb awaryjny takze nie dziala hrhr
<drathir> a to wszystko zeby bylo smieszniej po instalacji catalystow...
<szymon_g> lisu: przy "odrobinie" szczescia toto zastapi przerobki kalaszy u nas http://www.altair.com.pl/start-4907 :)
<drathir> osobiscie co mi do glowy przychodzi to z live linuxa jakos silent installa starszej wersji sterownikow uruchomic, znow osoba wpadla na pomysl zeby na innej partycji win zainstalowac i z niego probowac cos dzialac...
<bastetmilo> drathir: Dracula 2000? Syf niesamowity. A widziałeś wersje Coppoli? Ja nawet mam to na blurayu - wersja miodzio. I scieżkę dzwiekowa robił Kilar - przepiękna jest.
<drathir> bastetmilo: o nie wiem zy widzialem, a chociaz rocznik, zebym na imdbku znalazl moglbym poprosic?
<szymon_g> re
<drathir> wyglada tak jakby wyrzucilo calkiem stery od usb... ale ze w awaryjnym tez nie dziala to mnie zdziwilo, bo w save mode zawsze sterowniki do minimum i oryginalne spod systemu powinno wczytywac...
<szymon_g> zieeew
<Szatan> o witaj szymon_g
<Szatan> szymon_g: można Ci pospamuć w innym oknie?
<szymon_g> witaj Szatan
<szymon_g> ok :)
<bastetmilo> drathir: pierwszy wynik w imdb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103874/
<braknicka> nic nie działa
<szymon_g> zegnam
<drathir> bastetmilo: dziekuje...
<drathir> ale o bylo odkrywcze oswiadczenie...
<gjm> 20:07 < braknicka> nic nie działa
<gjm> Aha
<drathir> bastetmilo: z taka obsada... to ba... musi byc dobre...
<Biszkopcik> https://www.facebook.com/pages/jabbipl/324392047635636 ktos lajknie? ;)
<drathir> to z jakims jabberem mi sie kojarzy...
<Szatan> Biszkopcik: lajknę jeżeli będę mógł mieć jednoliterowy login ;d
<Voldenet> ja bym lajknął, ale nie mam konta na fejsie
<Voldenet> do skype mnie zmusili, ale do fejsa nigdy
<drathir> Biszkopcik: jabbim.pl nie scignie za domene?
 * drathir sprawdza czy dobrze pamieta nazwe...
<Szatan> Biszkopcik: nie dziaUa :<
<drathir> Voldenet: jabber lepszy od skypea...
<Voldenet> wiem
<Voldenet> ale nie dali sobie przetłumaczyć tego
<Voldenet> więc zrobiłem skajpa
<jacekowski> hmm, rotfl, Iron Sky sobie obadajcie
 * Szatan ma na dysku
<Biszkopcik> drathir: nie
<Biszkopcik> Szatan: co nie dziala?
<Biszkopcik> Szatan: jezeli sam protokol jabbera obsluguje tak krotkie nicki, to spoko
<Szatan> Biszkopcik: zarejestrowałem konto t@jabbi.pl i klient jabbera odrzuca połączenia
<Biszkopcik> no to nie obsluguje
<Biszkopcik> nic nie zrobie ;P
<Szatan> tzn. rejestracja nic nie pluła się
<Biszkopcik> no ja rozumiem
<Biszkopcik> ale moze protokol ma jakies ograniczenie
<Biszkopcik> teraz pracuje nad transportem gg
<Biszkopcik> a potem nad strona
<drathir> Biszkopcik: a cos wiecej od strony technicznej z ciekawosci nawet na priv?
<Biszkopcik> drathir: a co chcesz wiedziec?
<jacekowski> obsluguje
<jacekowski> nie ma nic przeciwko t@t.pl
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: no to zaraz zobacze w czym problem
<drathir> Biszkopcik: na czym postawione starttls kompresja ssl na 5223 tez obsluguje?
<Biszkopcik> drathir: kompresje obsluguje
<Biszkopcik> Szatan: pokombinuje z tym nickiem jedno literowym, ale z tego co widze chyba openfire ma goraniczenie do min 2 literowych
<Biszkopcik> ale jak uda mi sie cos zdziałać to ci dam znac ;)
<drathir> czyli nie ejabberd
<Biszkopcik> drathir: nie
<Biszkopcik> ejabberd jest lipny
<Biszkopcik> drathir: openfire na openjdk 7 64 bit + mariadb
<marzin> witam
<Biszkopcik> hi
<marzin> coi bic.kopitzik
<Biszkopcik> nastepny pijok
<Biszkopcik> po gjm'ie
<marzin> ja pijoak?
<marzin> pijak*
<marzin> a z jakiej racji?
<Biszkopcik> nie wiem
<Biszkopcik> ale po nie umiejetnosci zlozenia dwoch slow
<gjm> Biszkopcik: nie piję ostatnio
<Biszkopcik> wywnioskowalem ze pijesz
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<marzin> jak nieumiejetnosci?
<Biszkopcik> gjm: wmawiaj sobie
<Biszkopcik> "coi bic.kopitzik
<marzin> haha :D
<Biszkopcik> co to znaczylo?
<Biszkopcik> :D
<marzin> witaj biszkopcik w lożbanie :>
<marzin> w jezyku lożban
<Biszkopcik> ło
<marzin> jak ty mnie witasz niepolskim hi
<marzin> to ja cie witam niepolskim lożbanem
<Biszkopcik> bo najkrocej
<marzin> i wszyscy sa hepi
<BlessJah> dajcie sobie ignore na zgodę
<marzin> http://p1.sfora.pl/p1.sfora.pl/971d44754949d2ef02d29e02a83840c9.jpg
<marzin> ;)
<qopyt> witam czy ktos moze wie jak zgrac repozytoria ubuntu na plyte dvd
<qopyt> w pracy nie mam netu na komputerze wiec instalacja aplikacji z sieci nie wchodzi w gre
<lisu> qopyt: chcesz zgrać 15 płyt dvd na 1? albo i więcej, całe repo ma chyba ze 60 ..obrazów img ... czy jakoś tak
<qopyt> moge zgrac na dyzk zewnetrzny
<qopyt> bez roznicy
<qopyt> mam 250 gb
<qopyt> wiec chyba wejdzie wszystko
<lisu> matko, coraz to ciekawsi ludzie
<lisu> qopyt: poczytaj linki w /etc/apt/sources.lists
<kichawa> lol
<Diabelko> lisu: ja tam bym mu po prostu kazał zassać apt-getem bez instalacji i skopiować sobie ;P
<lisu> Diabelko: ze niby co apt-get install * ?
<Stirlitz> można aptem -d
<lisu> :D lol
<Stirlitz> i /var/cache/apt
<Diabelko> lisu: przecież on nie chce gwiazdki
<Diabelko> no chyba, że on naprawdę chce zmieścić całe repo na płytce dvd
<Stirlitz> kiedyś były obrazy wszystkich płyt
<Stirlitz> w debianach chyba nadal są
<Diabelko> Stirlitz: Ubuntu miało? bo mi się wydawało, że tylko Debian miał
<Diabelko> i do tej pory ma
<Stirlitz> ubuntu tez miało
<Stirlitz> ale chyba lepiej poinstalować co potrzebne, i obrazek zrobić
<qopyt> no ok niby linux ma sterowniki do wszystkich kart graficznych dzwikowycj
<qopyt> ale jakbym zrobil obraz systemu z lapka w domu i wgral go w pracy nie byloby zadnych sprzetowych niespodzianek
<Stirlitz> nie
<Stirlitz> mozesz nawet na jakims wirtualnym, kvm czy coś
<qopyt> sprobuje ta opcje
<Stirlitz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54199194/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202012-06-02%2023%3A24%3A43.png
<Stirlitz> no pieknie działa
<Diabelko> Stirlitz: Cairo Dock/
<Diabelko> ? *
<Stirlitz> Diabelko, plank
<Stirlitz> ale karta... działa cudnie http://www.tbsdtv.com/products/tbs6922-dvb-s2-tv-tuner-pcie-card.html
<gjm> Stirlitz: to się nazywa ładne Ubuntu
<Diabelko> raczej ładne gnome
<Stirlitz> raczej ubuntu
<gjm> Jest logo Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<Stirlitz> raz nie mogę patrzeć na fonty w innych linuksach (oprócz fedory) dwa indicatory nie są złe ;)
<gjm> Dlatego używam cairo-ubuntu na Archu :)
<Stirlitz> a tak jak chwilowo archa uzywałem to byla podstawa
<gjm> Bez tego czcionki wyglądały masakrycznie
<Biszkopcik> http://www.webhostingtalk.pl/topic/37688-serwer-jabber-xmpp/unread/
<qermit> co mnie minelo jak mnie nie bylo
<gjm> Cześć qermit
<Stirlitz> oj Biszkopcik ubuntowy jabber ma utime chyba z rok
<Stirlitz> uptime
<qermit> gorzej z routerem :)
<Stirlitz> w sensie? dawno tam nie zaglądałem
<drathir> Wizard: to sie chyba w lozku przewraca teraz hrhr
<Stirlitz> qermit, jak tam (s)pożycie małżeńskie?
<gjm> :)
<drathir> Biszkopcik: a tak z ciekawosci biorac pod uwage ze java lekka nie jest jakie to obciazenie generuje?
<Voldenet> 1st
<CookieM> 2nd
<marcin_> 3rd
<CookieM> take 5
<gjm> Najgłupszy zwyczaj świata
<m477> 1st
<Biszkopcik> drathir: najwięcej i/o mysql
<Biszkopcik> i ram
<Biszkopcik> a tak to nie duze
<marcin_> nie ogarniam
<Voldenet> sql zawsze żre najwięcej zasobów
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: czemu java
<Voldenet> i w microsoftowych serwerach i linuchowych
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: bo nie erlang
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: a nie ejabberd albo jabberd2
<Stirlitz>  1333 ejabberd  20   0  504m 436m 2616 S    0  5.5 316:18.72 beam
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: no to jabberd2
<jacekowski> u mnie ejabberd mial kiedys ponad 250 dni uptime
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: ejabberd jest przestarzały, jabberd2 mi sie nie przypodobał, openfire ma bardzo dobry panel
<Biszkopcik> działa na wszystkich platformach z java
<Stirlitz> zarejstrowanych 3k online zazwyczaj około 300
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ale dziala
<Biszkopcik> i jest dobre
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: i nie jest w javie
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: ale nie hejtuj javy ;)
<marcin_> są jakieś alternatywne zestawy emotek do pidgina dostępne w ubuntu?
<Biszkopcik> bo 7 nie jest zła
<jacekowski> pierdolisz pan
<Biszkopcik> no widzisz, a ja mam takie zdanie o erlangu jak ty o javie
<Biszkopcik> takie samo*
<Biszkopcik> lol
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Stirlitz> lol
<Biszkopcik> on nie jest opem tutaj?
<Biszkopcik> bo nick taki znany jakos
<drathir> Biszkopcik: ma ustawiony maksymalny narzut czy dynamicznie java pracuje z ramem?
<Stirlitz> nic sie nie zmieniło widzę, dobranoc
<jacekowski> gjm: zachowuj sie
<jacekowski> gjm: juz po polnocy
<Biszkopcik> drathir: ma ustawiony narzut
<Biszkopcik> ile maksymalnie moze zjesc
<gjm> Mało mnie to interesuje
<Biszkopcik> zeby nie dobic systemu w razie wycieku
<gjm> Tzn. robię to co mam robić
<Stirlitz> gjm, jeśli mogę zasugerować, to przestańcie już
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ile ci ten openfire ssie ramu?
<gjm> Stirlitz: Kłócić się czy kopać za takie rzeczy?
<Stirlitz> kopać
<gjm> Luz
<gjm> Jakiś czas trochę inaczej to wyglądało
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ile ci to zuzywa?
<Stirlitz> gjm, oczywiście bez przesady ale kurwa rzucona w dobrym kontekscie jest warta 1000 innych słów :)
<gjm> Spoko, zanotuję
<Stirlitz> poza tym myślę że jacekowski juz wydoroślał, i za choćby staż na kanale mu się należy
<Stirlitz> proszę szanowne gremium o ropatrzenie sprawy ;P
<Stirlitz> a tymczasem...
<uh> cz
<gjm> Zaraz przyjdzie blesdżah i mnie shejtuje
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ty tu nie masz opa?
<gjm> Ma
<Biszkopcik> drathir: musze tylko baze przekonwertowac na utf8 bo przypadkowo wybralem latin1_swiedish i nie ma polskich znakow ;p
<gjm> 10:09 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 4     Stirlitz               +votsriRfA [modified 46 weeks, 2 days, 00:57:35
<Biszkopcik> ale to juz jutro
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: czekaj
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ty ze wzgledu na staz powinienes przyjsc, przywalic w stol i powiedziec jak ma byc
<uh> grave-encounters-2011-dvd-napisy-pl.html olądał ktoś?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a nie prosic o rozpatrzenie
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: i powinien byc poploch jak wchodzisz na kanal
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: 131.9 MiB +   1.5 MiB = 133.4 MiB       java
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ejabberd, mi zuzywa polowe tego
<Biszkopcik> i?
<jacekowski> a mam polaczenie do mysql i do ldapa
<jacekowski> w mysqlu loguje mi wszystkie wiadomosci
<jacekowski> tak ze moge sobie popatrzec z kim gadalem o czym rok temu
<jacekowski> albo pol godziny wczesniej jak do mnie zagadal na telefonie
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: ja sie ciesze z tego
<Biszkopcik> ale zrozum ze nie bede korzystal z ejabberd
<jacekowski> a z ldapa mam uzytkownikow
<Biszkopcik> zrazilem sie i koniec
<Biszkopcik> a po drugie bawienia sie jest z configiem
<jacekowski> zaluj
<Biszkopcik> i nie ma takich feature jak openfire
<Biszkopcik> w panelu
<Biszkopcik> inaczej
<jacekowski> jakie
<Biszkopcik> moze i ma ale sa chujowe
<Biszkopcik> i w konsoli
<Biszkopcik> gjm: sorry
<gjm> Hehs
<gjm> Amnsetia
<Biszkopcik> jacekowski: nie chce mi sie wymieniac
<Biszkopcik> daj juz spokoj ;)
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: poza tym, serwer jabbera ma byc od dzialania a nie od ficzerow w panelu
<jacekowski> jak serwer dziala stabilnie to panelu mi nie trzeba
<drathir> ja najbardziej jestem ciekaw jak sie java bedzie zachowywac z duza iloscia uzytkownikow jakie to obciazenie bedzie generowac...
<BlessJah> gjm: jak juz o mnie piszesz, to wez jakos po ludzku nick zapisz
<BlessJah> gjm: mozesz podciagnac to pod hejtowanie, bede mial zaliczone
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-03
<denysonique> Cześć
<denysonique> Jaki jest wasz ulubiony klient IRC?
<drathir> irssi
<drathir> witam...
<tajwanuser> cze
<Matan[M]1> `seen qooop
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]1: qooop was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 5 days, 14 hours, 48 minutes, and 38 seconds ago: <qooop> it doesn't work...
<Robiq> Witam Wszystkich
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<gjm> Cześć
<matte> hej
<gjm> Witaj
<matte> jaka funkcja mozna odczytac pid procesu potomnego ?
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> matte: http://pmalczyk.meil.pw.edu.pl/downloads/QNX_0809/html/c1278.html
<matte> dzieki
<ntat> jacekowski, jesteś?
<jacekowski> netsjanek: jestem
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> glupi
<jacekowski> 4 minuty ledwo co poczekal
<ftpd> He he.
<gjm> Oho
<olekkurczyk> siema, mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jaki mam hostname?
<ftpd> 14:17:08 !--             | <<< olekkurczyk!~root@vpsadv-1000627-486.homevps.eu
<gjm> 14:16 -!- olekkurczyk [~root@vpsadv-1000627-486.homevps.eu] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<olekkurczyk> thx
<gjm> LOL
<ftpd> olekkurczyk: /help whois
<ftpd> lol
<gjm> Żenada
<qermit> pewnie user ubuntu
<gjm> Ubuntu Server
<gjm> Na bank
<jacekowski> ale wy zgredzi jestescie
<jacekowski> to jest kanal ubuntu
<TheNumb> http://vpsadv-1000627-486.homevps.eu/dupa
<TheNumb> Web Server at vpsadv-1000627-486.homevps.eu
<TheNumb> ;p
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/dupa
<jacekowski> a w ogole
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/big_file
<gjm> Trzyma tam backup internetu
<drathir> jacekowski: ta to jak pamietam ze dawno dawno na win zgrozie fake dyski sie tworzylo...
<drathir> pojemnosc mozna bylo sobie wybrac dowolna... jakis bug czy cos...
<TheNumb> 22/tcp   open  ssh            OpenSSH 4.3 (protocol 2.0)
<TheNumb> :D
<Truman> witam
<Truman> zna ktoś programik do ustawienia myszy ?
<gjm> Ustaw mysz na sztywnej powierzchni...
<Truman> nie denerwuj mnie
<Truman> jakis z xfce albo cos takiego
<gjm> Zdecyduj się na jeden kanał może?
<drathir> serek do tresury?
<drathir> TheNumb: kogo tam podgladasz?
<TheNumb> drathir: tego 'olekkurczyk'
 * drathir sie zastanawia czy openssh nie jest jakos troszke nowsze?
<TheNumb> drathir: to jest jakby... antyczne <:
<jacekowski> drathir: system plikow sie dalo utworzyc dowolnego rozmiaru
<TheNumb> I na dodatek dziurawe (z tego co pamiętam).
<jacekowski> drathir: bo to tylko jeden wpis w FAT byl
<jacekowski> drathir: to samo sie da pod linuxem dokladnie
<jacekowski> drathir: edytujac superblok
<drathir> 5.9p1
<jacekowski> drathir: chociaz na nowych FS jest to troche bardziej skomplikowane
<ftpd> gjm: Patrz, nie jedzie nas jeszcze.
<gjm> Na tym kanale nie
<ftpd> A gdzie?
<gjm> arczlajnuks
<ftpd> Jestem!
<drathir> jacekowski: ie oklamujawygladalo wystarczw filmik z wlasciwosci / z jakiegos laptopa pokazac...
<drathir> tfu lag...
<Truman> ftpd murzynie jebany na ilu kanałach bedziesz sie ciotko cweliła z gjm
<Truman> ?
<jacekowski> ale wiazanka
<Truman> na arch
<Truman> na gentoo
<drathir> to co tygryski lubia najbardziej...
<Truman> zpedalony murzynek
<jacekowski> zcwelowana sierotka marysia
<CookieM> dziecko neostrady
<Truman> o ty krwo
<jacekowski> rotfl
<drathir> lol
<drathir> tego sie chyba nie spodziewal...
<matte> jest w cpp funckja podobna do chdir w c tylko przyjmujaca arg typu string ?
<jacekowski> jest chdir
<drathir> jacekowski: a tlumaczac na zrozumialy nie oklamujac i zeby realnie wygladalo wystarczy filmik  nakrecic z otworzeniem wlasciwosci / na jakims malym laptopie...h
<BlessJah> w czym string jest od char* lepszy?
<drathir> pare Tb czy Pb sie moze uzbierac...
<BlessJah> matte: jeśli chodzi o to, że masz w stringu i nie wiesz jak przekazać, to masz metodę c_str() od tego
<matte> dzieki
<jacekowski> string to char* tylko ze z 0x0 na koncu
<BlessJah> char[]
<gjm> OHO
<Detroit> czemu admini trzymają z takimi krwami jak gjm ? To jest jakaś dzieciarnia jebana i frajernia
<gjm> Nie wiem
<drathir> gjm: zmienil target na Ciebie teraz...
<gjm> Jakim trzeba być idiotą?
<drathir> i dlatego choc z jednej strony neo ma publiczne ip to jednak z drugiej jak widac duze prawdopodobienstwo ze jak puszcza nerwy komus cala neo ktos wytnie...
<gjm> Tutaj wątpię :)
<bastetmilo> gjm: bana mu :)
<ftpd> Po co?
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> bastetmilo: Dawałem, ale to neocwaniak
<bastetmilo> uh
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<ftpd> Cześć bastetmilo.
<drathir> a to juz jiedys bylo ze cala neo wycieli tylko nie wiem czy ircu czy czacie jakims... bo jakis botnet siedzial...
<jacekowski> ircnet caly
<jacekowski> dawno temu
<Wizard> Ups, z rozpędu.
<gjm> Cześć czarodzieju
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Konkurencja wydała nową wersję.
<Wizard> Czas potestować :)
<DaZ> konkurencja? :x
<drathir> Wizard: witam...
<Wizard> DaZ: Pany, co robią linuksy i myślą, że potrafią.
<Wizard> drathir: Cześć.
<Wizard> DaZ: Ci akurat potrafią.
<Wizard> Chyba.
<TheNumb> Wizard: fetora nowa?
<TheNumb> Czy co? :P
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Nie mogę powiedzieć.
<DaZ> mów!
<Wizard> No nie mogę.
<Wizard> Przecież ja używam tylko Ubuntu ;[
<gjm> Zakoduj w base64
<drathir> hrhr
<Wizard> RmVkb3JhCg==
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> :)
<gjm> No i wiadomo
<Wizard> Uwielbiam dd.
<Wizard> Żeby zobaczyć ile bajtów już skopiował, to trzeba go strzelić z killa :D
<drathir> Wizard: ale pozno testy... na scianie juz chyba od kilku dni wisi...
<drathir> Wizard: a dd wznawianie obsluguje?
<Diabelko> Wizard: po kiego na OpenSuSE wlazłeś?
<dKc> dzień dobry
<dKc> jest jakis VIMowiec?
<ftpd> Dlaczego po prostu nie zadasz swojego pytania?
<dKc> bo już poznałem odpowiedz
<drathir> dKc: witam...
<drathir> dKc: jacys napewno sie znajda...
<dKc> drathir, to ich lubie:)
<drathir> przewaznie nikt Ci sie nie przyzna nie znajac trudnosci stopnia pytania, a i taka litanie ja, ja, ja... puszczac tez nie kazdemu moze sie chciec...
<drathir> szyk troche przestawiony ale sens ten sam...
<Wizard> Diabelko: ja?
<Wizard> Ja w życiu nie używałem OpenSuSE.
<Wizard> drathir: nie wiem, ale potraktowane USR1 wyrzuca informacje o kopiowaniu.
<Diabelko> Wizard: no to nie korzystasz wcale z konkurencji, bo konkurencją Ubuntu jest tylko suseł
<TheNumb> Suseł z syfiastym zypperem.
<drathir> Wizard: i potraktowanie nie przerywa procesu?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> term i kill przerywa
<jacekowski> usr1 nie
<Wizard> Dokładnie.
<qermit> jacekowski: usr1 domyslnie przerywa
<qermit> a w DD
<Wizard> Czytanie ze zrozumieniem. Qermit ma nową maturę :>
<qermit> Wizard: to nie rozprawiacie juz o DD
<qermit> ?
 * qermit wlasnie wstal z łóżka
<Szatan> qermit: upojna noc była?
<qermit> nie wiem
<qermit> biore leki
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Może ci od nich ten Windows przejdzie.
<Wizard> Oby.
<qermit> Wizard: windows jest supeł
<ftpd> Muszę ogarnąć win8
<qermit> dobrze ze ide na magiesterke, to bede mial dostep do msdnaa przez kolejne 2 lata pewnie
<Wizard> LOL.
<Guest86518> no tak...
<Wizard> No nie.
<Guest86518> Wizard: pesymista
<Wizard> BlessJah: coś popsułeś.
<BlessJah-> tak, rozłożyłem caly serwer
<BlessJah-> jestek hakierem
<BlessJah-> e, myślałem że spalę chociaż zasilacz
<BlessJah-> load average: 17.33, 26.97, 19.29
<BlessJah-> :(
<BlessJah> BlessJah-: już jest lepiej
<BlessJah> tak w ogóle
<BlessJah> o/
<Maciek-dell> witam
<Maciek-dell> czy byłby ktoś w stanie udzielić mi pomocy w związku z ubuntu ?
<ftpd> Po prostu zadaj swoje pytanie.
<ftpd> :(
<Maciek-dell> ok
<Maciek-dell> przy aktualizacji ubuntu wyskakuje mi błąd o treści 'E:Typ "ain" jest nieznany w linii 1 listy źródeł /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list' przez co nie jestem w stanie aktualizować ani uruchomić centrum oprogramowania
<Maciek-dell> wiem, że problem ten mam odkąd próbowałem pobrać ubuntu tweak 0.7
<ftpd> Pokaż /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list na wklej.org
<ftpd> Zapewnie źle dopisałeś i masz 'ain' zamiast 'main'.
<Maciek-dell> jak mogę to zmienić
<ftpd> Wyedytuj plik?
<Maciek-dell> niestety jestem bardzo początkującym użytkownikiem ubuntu
<Maciek-dell> niestety
<Maciek-dell> musisz tłumaczyć jak do dziecka
<ftpd> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list
<ftpd> I nic nie 'muszę'. Mogę.
<ftpd> Pokaż najpierw ten plik.
<Maciek-dell> racja, przepraszam
<ftpd> zrób sudo gedit i przekopiuj zawartość na wlkej.org
<ftpd> wklej.org
<ftpd> Bo może masz tam więcej byków.
<Maciek-dell> ok
<ftpd> To 'sudo gedit blablabla' wiesz, gdzie wpisać?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Maciek-dell> no tak
<Maciek-dell> w terminal
<ftpd> Mhm.
<Maciek-dell> mam juz plik
<Maciek-dell> http://wklej.org/id/766081/
<Maciek-dell> tylko tyle pisało w tym pliku
<Maciek-dell> było napisane*
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Wywal pierwszą linię.
<Maciek-dell> ok
<Maciek-dell> nadpisać plik ?
<ftpd> No tak.
<Maciek-dell> zrobione
<ftpd> Tej, czekej.
<ftpd> nie zamykaj jeszcze
<Maciek-dell> ok
<ftpd> Skąd wziąłeś to ppa?
<Maciek-dell> z ubuntu pomoc
<Maciek-dell> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-12-04-instalacja-ubuntu-tweak-0-7/#more-9612
<Maciek-dell> konkretnie ten link
<ftpd> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<ftpd> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<ftpd> Tak ma wyglądać ten plik
<ftpd> pierwsza linia ma się zaczynać od 'deb'
<ftpd> Dopisz.
<Maciek-dell> ok
<Maciek-dell> dopisałem
<ftpd> No to zamknij i powinno być ok.
<Maciek-dell> nadal nie działą
<Maciek-dell> działa*
<ftpd> Z tym samym komunikatem?
<ftpd> Zrób apt-get update
<ftpd> w terminalu
<Maciek-dell> już nie
<Maciek-dell> ok
<ftpd> Bo jakieś informacje, centrum oprogramowania' to nam figę powiedzą.
<Maciek-dell> no i
<Maciek-dell> nie prawidłowa jest
<Maciek-dell> 1 linijka
<Maciek-dell> w liście źródeł
<ftpd> "nieprawidłowa" piszemy inaczej.
<Maciek-dell> zgadza się
<ftpd> Przeklej mi DOKŁADNIE kod błędu.
<ftpd> Albo przepisz.
<ftpd> Albo cokolwiek.
<ftpd> Byle dokładnie.
<Maciek-dell> E: Nieprawidłowa linia 1 w liście źródeł /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list (URI) E: Nie udało się odczytać list źródeł. maciek@maciek-Latitude-D820:~$
<ftpd> head -n 1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list
<ftpd> Pokaż.
<ftpd> albo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list
<Maciek-dell> to co wyświetliło po wpisaniu tego co wysłałeś
<Maciek-dell> ?
<ftpd> Mhm.
<Maciek-dell> to po wpisaniu pierwszego
<Maciek-dell> deb
<ftpd> Mon...
<ftpd> Miałeś dopisać 'deb' na początku pierwszej linii, przed http.
<ftpd> A nie jako osobną pierwszą linię.
<Maciek-dell> ok rozumiem
<ftpd> 18:43:40 |        ftpd   | deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<ftpd> 18:43:41 |        ftpd   | deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<ftpd> 18:43:46 |        ftpd   | Tak ma wyglądać ten plik
<ftpd> Ma mieć dwie linijki. Dokłądnie takie.
<ftpd> 18:43:53 |        ftpd   | pierwsza linia ma się zaczynać od 'deb'
<ftpd> s/Dokłą/Dokła/
<Maciek-dell> ok
<Maciek-dell> to już wpisuje
<drathir> tak z ciekawosci co to ten tualatrix?
<ftpd> drathir: Ubuntu Tweak. Taki tool dla n00bów.
<ftpd> drathir: Jakieś bzdury do zmiany tapety przy ekranie logowania itp.
<ftpd> Żeby se wyklikać można było.
<ftpd> Maciek-dell: Ewentualnie, jak edycja dwulinijkowego pliku Cię przerasta, możesz zrobić sudo rm etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-precise.list; sudo apt-add-repository ppa:tualarix
<ftpd> I zassie poprawny plik (przynajmniej u mnie zassało).
<Maciek-dell> nie nie
<Maciek-dell> nie przerasta
<Maciek-dell> już wpisałem
<Maciek-dell> działa
<Maciek-dell> czekam aż sprawdzi aktualizacje
<ftpd> Wizard: Jak mi powiesz, że nie 'głaszczę nubów' po tym, co teraz robię, to Cię chyba zastrzelę :P
<Maciek-dell> ale dzięki wielkie za pomoc
<ftpd> Spoko.
<Maciek-dell> ale mam jeszcze jedno pytanie
<drathir> ftpd: lol po kiego to ? ubuntu tweak tylko deba ze strony oficjalnej instalujesz...
<Maciek-dell> bo cały czas wyskakuje mi błąd że mam błąd związany ze sprawdzaniem aktualizacji
<drathir> automatycznie po instalacji pyta o dodanie do suorcelist zeby aktualizowac...
<Maciek-dell> tym razem to problem pakietów od "play on linux"
<drathir> po pierwsze nie korzystaj z lewych zrodel, bo sie przejedziedz predzej czy pozniej i zabawy beda...
<Maciek-dell> no wiem
<Maciek-dell> ale to było z tej strony
<Maciek-dell> dokładnie z ubuntu-pmoc
<Maciek-dell> pomoc*
<drathir> po drugie przewaznie debian/ubuntu repozytoria sa na oficjalnych stronach po trzecie przewaznie dodane repo potrzebuje byc podpisane...
<Maciek-dell> nie wydawało mi się, że mogą być po tym kłopoty
<drathir> jak ja widzialem juz cuda po nakladkach na apt-a to juz mnie nic nie zdziwi (chyba)...
<drathir> a tu ladna stronka bez bawienia sie w edytowanie http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<drathir> zapewne nowe ubu to wystarczy kliknac zainstalowac i powinno smigac...
<drathir> a z play on linux jaki to problem - tresc bledu...
<ftpd> drathir: Mnie nie pytaj, czy ja wyglądam na kogoś, kto stawia 'ubuntu tweak'?
<m477> nadupcylem sie
<Maciek-dell> W:Failed to fetch http://deb.playonlinux.com/dists/precise/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<drathir> ftpd: ja sie w 10.04 tym bawilem... ich repozytoria aktualizacji sa nawet ciekawe i rzadko problemy sprawiaja...
<drathir> m477: jeszcze dzien w sumie jest... witam...
<drathir> Maciek-dell: czyli wklej na jakas stronke sources.list tresc...
<m477> drathir: dla mnie jest rano
<Maciek-dell> http://wklej.org/id/766104/
<dKc> da sie w vimie zrobic tak, zeby usuwac cala kolumne znakow?
<ftpd> Maciek-dell: Miałeś całe swoje sources.list dać, a nie ten sam błąd.
<ftpd> dKc: zaznaczasz kolumnę przez ctrl+v
<ftpd> dKc: I potem 'x' normalnie kasuje zaznaczone.
<ftpd> dKc: generalnie: v zaznacza znaki, shift+v linie, ctrl+v kolumny
<Maciek-dell> ok
<Maciek-dell> już wrzucam
<Maciek-dell> ftpd: jak mam dać listę źródeł
<Maciek-dell> ?
<dKc> ftpd, dzięki
<drathir> Maciek-dell: /etc/apt/sources.list - to wklej - pisze z glowy...
<dKc> a jak chce kolumne stabulowac, to jak to zrobic w vimie?
<Maciek-dell> ftpd: mam brak dostępu
<drathir> Maciek-dell: sudo gedit przed
<drathir> to sources domyslnie nawet do odczytu nie jest,nie wiedzialem...
<Maciek-dell> http://wklej.org/id/766123/
<ftpd> O matko, ale nawalone.
<ftpd> deb http://deb.playonlinux.com/ precise main
<ftpd> deb-src http://deb.playonlinux.com/ precise main
<ftpd> Linie 69 i 70.
<ftpd> Postaw przed nimi znak #
<ftpd> I zapisz.
<ftpd> I zobacz, czy błąd dalej występuje.
<ftpd> W sensie ma to wyglądać
<ftpd> #deb costam
<ftpd> #deb-src costam
<Maciek-dell> ftpd: błąd już nie występuje, dzięki wielkie
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmm
<jacekowski> czy mi sie dobrze wydaje ze niektore linie sa podwojnie nawet
<Maciek-dell> ftpd: to oznacza, że przy aktualizacji teraz będzie omijał play on linux ?
<ftpd> Maciek-dell: Tak.
<drathir> jacekowski: w sumie podobne ale podwojne by duplicate errorem rzucilo...
<drathir> i uciekl...
<drathir> dziwnie sporo tego wszystkiego...
<drathir> a i virtualbox stary chyba teraz repo oracle...
<ftpd> Ja mam 6 linijek w sources.list
<ftpd> main restricted universe multiverse z precise, precise-updates i precise-security. I takie same do deb-src.
<ftpd> Więcej mi nie trzeba.
<drathir> ftpd: ja w deianie 2 hrhr
<drathir> teraz musze 3 dodac bo jakis koniec swiata avidemuxa w repo nie ma... :/
<drathir> to nawet fajne http://www.debian-database.org/?s=repos#unstable_multimedia
<Chicago> gjm ty chju dziecko neostrady robil cie pies z zulem na smietniku ?
<m477> ;d
<m477> tak
<gjm> Chicago: Coś z twoją głową jest nie tak?
<Chicago> Chicago: jestes glupi chju i za mna lazisz ciagle
<Chicago> Aj, kurde.
<Chicago> Zapomniałem, do kogo mam pisać.
<gjm> Do niego
<ftpd> Nie, do Ciebie miało być.
<ftpd> A mi się źle tab walnął.
<ftpd> 19:47:03 !--             | <<< Chicago!~Chicago@103-130.echostar.pl
<ftpd> ftpd     pts/54   103-130.echostar 12:08    0.00s  0.02s  0.00s tmux a
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> co
<gjm> qermit: Bez sensu
<qermit> gjm: dlaczego?
<gjm> Zmieni nick i wróci, już dwa razy był dzisiaj
<qermit> on jest z poznania
<ftpd> Głupki jesteście.
<qermit> pozatym nikt nie ma echostara wiecej chyba
<ftpd> 19:55:17 |        ftpd   | 19:47:03 !--             | <<< Chicago!~Chicago@103-130.echostar.pl
<ftpd> 19:55:23 |        ftpd   | ftpd     pts/54   103-130.echostar 12:08    0.00s  0.02s  0.00s tmux a
<ftpd> Halo.
<qermit>  /mode +q ftpd
<ftpd> Specjalnie irssi zainstalowałem!
<gjm> ftpd: Deklu!
<BlessJah> o jedną spację za dużo
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> bbl
<BlessJah> to ten sam co dwa razy poprzednio?
<BlessJah> czy już było go więcej?
<gjm> BlessJah: Jeszcze się nie domyśliłeś?
<bastetmilo> a to nie ten na T?
<gjm> BlessJah:
<gjm> 19:56 < ftpd> 19:55:23 |        ftpd   | ftpd     pts/54   103-130.echostar 12:08    0.00s  0.02s  0.00s tmux a
<BlessJah> gjm: domyślić się domyśliłem, raczej o to czy to dopiero trzeci raz pytam
<gjm> Jednak nie
<drathir> hrhr
<gjm> BlessJah: Był to tym razem ftpd
<gjm> A tamten był, owszem, nawet dwa razy
<BlessJah> nie domyśliłem się ze to ftpd
<BlessJah> to znaczy, Chicago == ftpd?
<BlessJah> nvm
<gjm> Tak, prowokacja
<bastetmilo> ftpd: masz nowe alter ego? ;)
<BlessJah> sesja, mam to w dupie
<bastetmilo> jak sesja to czemu siedzisz na ircu?
<BlessJah> całkujemy
<bastetmilo> na ircu?
<BlessJah> kooperacja
<bastetmilo> ja tu na kanale całek nie widzę
<BlessJah> chwila relaksu
<gjm> CAŁKOwicie się z Tobą zgadzam
<BlessJah> koń by się uśmiał
<BlessJah> zwijam się ze śmiechu
<bastetmilo> no. Ja jeszcze jeden odcinek GoT obejrze
<drathir> o Liga niezwyklych dzentelmeniw chyba jest...
<bastetmilo> pff.
<bastetmilo> widziałam. Słabe.
<drathir> connery dobry aktor...
<bastetmilo> No i co?
<bastetmilo> Jak film głupi.
<drathir> bastetmilo: biorac pod uwage inne filmy ktore sa w tv nie wypada tak zle...
<drathir> na noc historia czernobyla moze a do tego czasu...
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: wróóóóć do naaaaaas
<Diabelko> jak za dawnych lat, wróóóóóóć dooooo naaaaas
<bastetmilo> po co?
<uh> kto ma serwer lighttpd?
<uh> cześć
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: no nie bądź taka, wróć do nas
<bastetmilo> a właśnie że będę!
<Diabelko> no wróć, nie handrycz się
<marcin_> witam, orientuje się ktoś może tutaj w technologii optimus?
<Diabelko> jeśli chodzi o optimusa, to ja polecam jednak poczekać te 10 lat aż na linuksie będzie jakkolwiek używalny ;)
<marcin_> aha, glxgears nie chodziło mi, poinstalowałem coś i teraz działa, ale jest 60 fps
<marcin_> jak chcę użyć optirun to błąd mam:/
<marcin_> więc rozumiem, że dalej używa wbudowanej karty
<marcin_> tzn zintegrowanej
<Psotnick> glxgears chyba nie powinno mieć więcej niż 60fps, vsync czy coś takiego ;)
<marcin_> nie wiem, ale jak patrzę to jest ok 59, a jak uruchomią optirun glxgears to np 1600
<Psotnick> Cóż, zatem nie wiem
<drathir> marcin_: odswiezanie wylacz...
<dweller> ...
<marcin_> tzn?
<dweller> marcin_: intel domyślnie ma vsync
<dweller> nvidia nie
<drathir> w sterach nvidii sprawdz...
<marcin_> podaję co mam po wpisaniu w konsoli:optirun glxgears
<marcin_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<marcin_> jak odpalę nvidia-settings to błąd że mam xorg skonfigurowć
<marcin_> jak wygenerowałem przedtem config to odpalił 640x480
<kretu> marcin_: zanim spędzisz tydzień przy tym
<kretu> optimus pod linuchem nie działa
<DaZ> troche działa :f
<kretu> DaZ: troche != działa
<kretu> najlepiej wyłączyć i zapomnieć
<marcin_> tzn ja moge używać intela, ale chcę np do tych gier skoro jest już ta grafa dedykowana to używać
<marcin_> może być ręczne przełączanie
<marcin_> byle by działało
<kretu> marcin_: co za lapa masz?
<kretu> da się wyłączyć w biosie optimus?
<marcin_> dell q17r
<kretu> to się da
<kretu> wyłącz i by default będzie włączona grafa nvidii
<marcin_> tzn jak zrobię teraz reboot to będzie nvidia?
<kretu> a wyłaczyłeś optimusa?
<kretu> w biosie masz opcje
<marcin_> aha....
<marcin_> to lecę poszperać po biosie
<marcin_> patrzyłem po bios za opcją zmiany karty albo ślepy jestem albo nie ma
<marcin_> jakiś skromny ten bios
<panx> marcin_, może zrób updejta
<marcin_> a takie pytanie samo Bumblebee jest jakoś dodatkowo konfigurowane?
<marcin_> bo może bym go doprowadził do używlności i to mi wystarczy
<matte> ja mam bardzo udaną grafike po lina via
<kretu> marcin_: a jesteś pewien, że masz lapa w opcji z podwójną grafiką? ;-]
<matte> lshw wynik wklej na wklejke
<marcin_>  lspci | grep -i vga
<marcin_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<marcin_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev ff)
<kretu> ok
<kretu> to może rzeczywiście poszukaj nowszy bios
<kretu> i miej nadzieje, że ten oczpons juz dodali
<marcin_> teraz patrzę do etc/bumblebee i tam configi są nieuzupełnione
<marcin_> configi wypełniłem reboot i zobaczymy
<matte> o lol
<matte> sterowniki sa na lina do grafik via
<matte> wow 2d wspieraja nawet
<drathir> gdzie najprosciej firmware doczegos takiego znalezc? 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780 [Radeon HD 3200]
<BlessJah> firmware?
<drathir> BlessJah: no linuxowy firmware dokladnie...
<gjm> Chyba sterownik?
<drathir> podczas startu oznajmia ze firmware nie moze wczytac...
<drathir> tez mnie to dziwi troszke...
<drathir> ale to cos podobneo jakby firmware do modemow adsl...
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> tajwanuser: witam...
<tajwanuser> :)
<drathir> gjm: tak jakby jakis modul chcialo wczytywac...
<tajwanuser> jak mija wieczor?
<gjm> drathir: Dałoby radę to wrzucić
<gjm> ?
<foreste> czesc
<drathir> gjm: powiedz mi gdzie znalezc log z uruchamiania systemu to pewnie, ze tak..
<drathir> tajwanuser: bardziej ruchliwy niz poranek...
<gjm> drathir: /var/log/dmesg.log
<tajwanuser> ruchliwy?:P tez wlasnie wracam od dziewczyny;)
<drathir> gjm: ok juz przegladam...
<drathir> tajwanuser: zapomnialem... czyt. leniwy ;p
<drathir> gjm: poszlo...
<tajwanuser> :P
<buharin> ktos powie co znaczy ta tabelka http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/regex/quant.html
<buharin> Reluctant X*?
<buharin> mnie interesuje
<buharin> co znaczy znak zapytania w tym wypadku
<gjm> :>
<spi> 1st
<buharin> kurde ale netbeans to bydle
<buharin> wlaczylem troche podzialal
<buharin> i mi sie ubuntu tnie
<buharin> : /
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-27
<bastetmilo> Wasze żarciki o PHP tak bardzo mnie smucą, że uczę się Ruby i C.
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: Kiedyś zabierałem się za inny język (Python) ale jakoś tak przy PHP zostałem, głównie z powodu sporych zmian jakie zostały wprowadzone.
<bastetmilo> Ja się uczę, żeby poszerzyć horyzonty. I szybciej mi odpalić irb zamiast kalkulatora.
<gjm> bastetmilo uczy się C :o
<gjm> Ciężkie czasy.
<bastetmilo> Dobra. C sobie przypominam. 
<bjfs> bastetmilo++
<gjm> ,karma
<gjm> `karma
<gjm> ano tak
<gjm> qermit: Gdzie przeklinak?
<gjm> :c
<bjfs> u mnie na akademiach raczej ipythom
<bjfs> ale starym adminskim zwyczajem liczy sie poprzez bc ;p
<gHo_> jacekowski: ile na taki dysk SSD masz gwarancji ?
<qermit> gjm: muszę na nowo postawić ipv6 u siebie
<suore> witam
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<suore> Moge usunać j. angielski z ubu, jak mam zainstalowany polski?, czy jest angielski do czegoś wymagany?
<gHo_> suore: raczej nie. angielski jest wymagany. jeśli aplikacja nie ma polskiego tłumaczenia, to korzysta z domyślnego (angielskiego)
<suore> yhym
<michal_> elo
<michal_> trudno bedzie sie przeniesc z ubuntu na debiana?
<suore> szybko wrócisz na Ubuntu, jak debian ci padnie, po instlaacji sterów do nv
<michal_> ;D
<tomek__> dzień dobry, mam pytanie
<tomek__> Nie działa mi printscreen. Dostaję tylko plik z czarnym tłem
<tomek__> Wszystko się spieprzyło kiedy zainstalowałem sterowniki Intel Linux Driver z 01.org
<tomek__> jak to naprawić?
<tomek__> A, i mam taki błąd w konsoli po wpisaniu gnome-screenshot
<tomek__> ** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11.
<jacekowski> gHo_: wedlug SoGA - 5 lat
<jacekowski> gHo_: ale samsung i tak sam od siebie daje 5 lat w innych krajach i tak
<jacekowski> suore: rotfl, debiana ubic trudniej niz ubuntu
<jacekowski> suore: i nie pada przy update
<suore> jacekowski, mi debian się uwalił po instalacji sterów do NV :D
<jacekowski> bo nie umiales
<jacekowski> to banalne jest
<michal_> lepsza wersje stabilna czy testowa?
<tomek__> jebane kurwa nerdy, nie potrafią odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie
<tomek__> chuj wam w wasze duże dupki
<bjfs> o_O
<michal_> co za typ :D
<gjm> Jest mi teraz bardzo smutno.
<suore> Nie   umiałeś <3....
<suore> nerdy jedne.... xD
<suore> No k[...]a mać
<suore> Ja już nie wiem co jest zrypane
<gjm> Kto się przezywa, sam się tak nazywa.
<gjm> Jesteś u pani.
<suore> o
<suore> 3ci raz rboie instalator
<suore> 3ci raz robię instalator
<suore> Katalog Docelowy to: <%Home%>/.steam/root/SteamApps/common/Half-Life 2/, instalator ma wypakować tam archiwum.tar.gz, a jego zawartość to  {ep2,episodic,hl2,lostcoast}  ...., a tego nie robi, po instalacji, nadal HL2 jest po angielsku...., a jak ręcznie kupuje to jest ok, wydaje mi się, że to problem sztywnych katalogów.... które nie działają z half life jakimś cudem...i trzeba dać możliwość zmiany ścierzki...
<suore> ścieżki*
 * gjm nie wie
<suore> w Killing Floor niema polskich znaków w kilku miejscach - to też trzeba naprawić... ale nie wiem zabardzo jak, bo kf nie  czytaje w UTF-8...
<suore> W niesmak mi to... ja tak lubię robić instalatory na sztywno ;], a tu taka lipa -.-
<suore> oo 
<suore> zadziałało
<ania12lat>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<ania12lat>                                                                        ,b
<ania12lat> oops :3
<Guest4731> witam, potrzebuje pomocy przy sterownikach do intel atom
<spass> hello
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-28
<qermit> Spaulding: ping
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> wspaniała pogoda :D
<bastetmilo> Pogoda genialna :(
<Joris> Hej :)
<Joris> Miał ktoś kiedyś problem z takim automatycznym wylogowaniem?
<Spaulding> qermit: pong
<Denat> hmm... dziwna rzecz. jak się wyloguję z tty i zaloguję ponownie, to kolory są wyblakłe.   $ reset   nie pomaga
<Denat> googlam i googlam i nie mogę nic wygooglać. ktoś pomoże?
<Denat> aha, chodzi o kolory w programach wykorzystujących ncurses (mc, mutt, slrn). w vimie/bashu są ok
<Divisible> Witam, czy byłby ktoś uprzejmy pomóc początkującemu userowi Ubuntu podpowiedzieć jak zainstalować sterowniki do karty graficznej?
<Ashiren> a wiec
<Divisible> a wiec posiadam w lapku intel HD 4000 oraz gt 650M. zainstalowalem jakies Bumblebee i... nie wiem w sumie co dalej, czy to cos dalo, czy nie... 
<Divisible> generalnie to wystarcza tylko sterowniki od integry, tylko gdzies wyczytalem o jakims problemie z wersja 12.04 czy cos takiego...
<jacekowski> Divisible: chcesz miec ta nvidie i intela jednoczesnie?
<Divisible> najbardziej zalezy mi na integrze
<Divisible> ale jakby dalo rade to i to, to czemunie
<Divisible> problem, ze jestem poki co jeszcze bardzo zielony, z samym touchpadem walczylem pol dnia :)
<qermit> Divisible: widziałeś to? http://askubuntu.com/questions/148625/how-to-make-bumblebee-work-with-hp-pavilion-dv6t-7000-quad-edition-with-intel-hd
<Divisible> zainstalowałem bumblebee, a dokładnie to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee, i zauważyłem, że: 1. wentylator już cały czas nie chodzi, 2. lap jest chłodniejszy, 3. trzyma dużo dłużej na baterii, także coś się zmieniło
<Divisible> tzn jakieś sterowniki do integry albo wyłączenia dedykowanej... nie wiem. ważne, że działa 
<Divisible> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-29
<prs> re
<prs> jak wyłączyć to menu które pojawia się po wciśnięciu alta w unity?
<DeXTeD> prs: w ustawieniach skrótów klawiszowych jest, to nazywa się HUD
<prs> DeXTeD: thx
<DeXTeD> prs: Nigdy Ubuntu nie miałem i nie ustawiałem tego - 30s w Google :)
<Wasper> Witam
<jacekowski> lenovo to syf
<jacekowski> nowy laptop i podswietlenie mi padlo w ekranie
<Wasper> mam takie pytanie, bo przymierzam sie do ubuntu... i chcialbym wiedziec jak ze sterami do asus gtx550 Ti
<Wasper> ktos mial stycznosc z ta karta?
<jacekowski> no karta
<jacekowski> i beda sterowniki
<jacekowski> to zwykla nvidia jest
<Wasper> ano
<Wasper> tylo sie wlasnie pytam, bo pod opensuse jest problem
<Wasper> niby ma byc ok a nie jest
<scx_> Dobry
<scx_> moze ktos podac wynik komendy:
<scx_> sudo echo "$HOME"
<scx_> z gory dziekuje
<bastetmilo> scx_: /home/kasia
<scx_> bastetmilo: ok, dzieki
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> zdawalo mi sie ze sudo czysci srodowisko zeby programowi sie nie dalo przekazac dziwnych rzeczy
<jacekowski> ahm, poczytalem man-a i wyglada na to ze to wszystko zalezy od ustawien
<jacekowski> i domyslna polityka bezpieczenstwa czysci srodowisko
<jacekowski> ubuntowa najwyrazniej nie czysci
<gjm> Nie tylko Ubuntowa: http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshots/home.png
<garnus> @gjm: co to za wm?
<Dreadlish> pewnie jak gjm, to openbox
<gjm> Tak, Openbox.
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> jest ktos ogarniety w regexpach?
<bastetmilo> czemu taka cisza tu?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-30
<jacekowski> 1st
<Voldenet> sprytnie
<Voldenet> '^'
<jacekowski> bedzie wiecej tego bo teraz do pracy na 7:30 BST chodze
<jacekowski> czyli 6:30 CEST
<Voldenet> a ja dzisiaj
<Voldenet> o żadnej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zmieniłeś pracę?
<BlessJah> ale przynajmniej szukasz pozytywów
<BlessJah> kumpel na 6:30 chodzi, wymyslil ze on moze pustymi czysciutkimi tramwajami prosto z zajezdni sobie dojezdzac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no ja pusta droga dojezdam
<jacekowski> 18 mil do pracy mam i robie to w 15 minut
<Drathir_> bry...
<lykyp> pOZDRAWIAM 
<lykyp> Witam Pana jestem poczatkujacym w branzy Linuxa
<gjm> Szalom.
<lykyp> Mam problem jak zainstalowac Firefox
<gjm> lykyp: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-firefox-20-in-ubuntu-13-04-ubuntu-12-10-ubuntu-12-04-linux-mint-14-and-linux-mint-13-by-ppa/
<lykyp> Dziekuje za podpowiedz gjm
<gjm> Nie ma za co.
<lykyp> Próbuje na konsoli znam za malo komend przydała by sie jakaś ksiazka  w tematyce
<gjm> Zaraz coś znajdę.
<gjm> Musi być po Polsku?
<lykyp> jestem starym ramolem ale z werwa ciekawi mnie linux, wndowsa mam dosc
<gjm> W sumie to chyba nie ma nic dobrego po Polsku.
<gjm> http://www.admin.com/
<gjm> Moge podrzucić ;)
<lykyp> Wyczul Pan o co mi lata tak tak po polsku
<gjm> Ciężko będzie.
<gjm> http://www.gabo.hi.pl/linux/polecenia.htm
<lykyp> Nazwe jakiegos czasopisma opisujaca tematyke linuxa
<gjm> http://www.linuxmagazine.pl/
<gjm> Ale z tego co pamiętam jest dość drogi.
<gjm> Poza tym jeżeli pan zaczyna to chyba lepiej najpierw poczytać coś o podstawach.
<lykyp> Dziekuje Panu tak to powinno wygladac
<gjm> lykyp: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<gjm> Tu jest całkiem dobrze opisane.
<lykyp> Wchodze na fora i czytam 
<lykyp> Zainstalowalem ubuntu 12.10 chodzi niemrawo zrezygnowalem z niego w zamian przetestowalem openSUSE 12.2 LINUX MINT14, FEDORE18  WSZYSTKO  NA (32BIT) TE DYSTRYBUCJE CHODZA MI JAK TA LALA
<CookieM> ubuntu 12.04 jest OK i ma wsparcie do 2017 roku
<lykyp> RAM  ZAINSTALOWALEM 1,5MB POPRREDNIO 512 RAM
<gjm> Przy 512MB ramu Ubuntu miało prawo chodzić "niemrawo".
<gjm> Trochę tam napakowali.
<lykyp> Przy 1.5 tez sie leni , komputerek jest okolo 7 letni
<gjm> No właśnie, mówi się że Linux jest dobrą alternatywą na starsze komputery, no ale nie zawsze,
<gjm> Można spróbować lżejszych wersji, np. Xubuntu albo Lubuntu.
<lykyp> Probowalem z nakladki na Windowsie Lubuntu chodzil "OK" i tak powoli skabinowalem plyty DVD z linuxami powoli  sie wprawiam 
<lykyp> Jak pisalem jestem starym ramolem to prawda co Pan powie na 66 latka ktory stara sie byc w miare na bierzaco kantem do zycia
<gjm> Powiem że bardzo mnie to cieszy.
<lykyp> jest mi latwiej wyksztalcenie ogolniak jnaczej sie rozumie swiat
<jacekowski> w ogole, ktos ma siakiegos ubuntu z w8 na uefi?
<jacekowski> uzywajac wubi
<lykyp> Na wubi praktykowalem z Lubuntu nie narzekalem ale to jest nakladka na Windows to nie to samo co z dysku twardego, na poczatek to "OK"
<lykyp> Mam ubuciaka 12.10 (32bit) ale jak ci podrzucic cos wykabinuj
<lykyp> DZIEKUJE ZA RADY PANU gjm
<gjm> :)
<Yatmai> dobry
<Yatmai> po wczorajszej aktualizacji ubunciaka przestał mi działać klawisz z otwarciem nawiasu: {
<Yatmai> znaczy się teoretycznie działa, ale sprawdziłem w xev, że naciśnięcie klawisza generuje jednocześnie znak nawiasu i backspace
<Yatmai> spotkaliście się może z rozwiązaniem?
<CXIV> Witam
<bastetmilo> cześć
<CXIV> Mam Windows 8 , jak zainstaluje Ubuntu z Live CD to będę miał dualboot?
<BlessJah> g
<bastetmilo> g?
<BlessJah> alias do zmiany okna
<bastetmilo> ah
<bpx03> witam, wiem ze duzo tematow sie tu przewija wiec moze ktos interesuje sie troche fotografia i lustrzankami ?:)
<bastetmilo> bpx03: tak. Ale tej osoby nie ma dzis na kanale :P
<bpx03> nawet zadnego takiego kanalu nie moge znalezc.. Czy "Oni" nie uzywaja irc-u? ;)
<bastetmilo> bpx03: nope. 
<buharin> hej
<buharin> ;)
<buharin> jest ktos?
<bastetmilo> buharin: nie.
<buharin> dalby mi ktos jakies fajne kolory do konsoli :P
<BlessJah> buharin: ja mam \e[01;35m
<BlessJah> ale \e[0;36m też jest spoko
<bastetmilo> gjm podobno ma fajne
<garr> ktoś miał tutaj już taki problem że ekran logowania zostaje na tapecie po zalogowaniu?
<garr> po upgrajdzie 12.10 -> 13.04
<garr> bo w internecie nic na ten temat ciekawego nie piszą
<kkery> Mam problem z nagraniem plyty ISO z dystrybucja Ubuntu
<kkery> Jaki jest najlepszy program do nagrywania plyt ISO
<divisible> witam, miał ktoś problem z flashem na ubuntu, a mianowicie nie ładują się niektóre filmy na youtube... walczę dziś cały dzień ale nie mogę znaleźć rozwiązania.. Może ktoś też miał taki problem i udało mu się go rozwiązać ?
<jacekowski> to moze byc problem z html5 a nie z flashem
<divisible> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-CL5DiUK3k możesz otworzyć ten filmik ?
<kkery> Witam Pana youtube jest zawodne, pobralem You tube i smiga wspaniale, ale to panski wybur
<divisible> na live ostatnio nie spotkałem się, by jakiś filmik nie działał, zainstalowałem i zauważyłem, że niektóre nie działają, i na FF i na Chromie :/
<swistak35> divisible: zainstaluj z repozytorium "flashplugin-installer" zamiast innych wersji
<swistak35> ja mam tą i mi działają
<swistak35> i owszem, mi też niektóre nie działały (bodajże na wersji adobe-flashplugin)
<swistak35> tyle że afair ja miałem ten problem tylko na operze
<kkery> Wprowadzilem Pana w blad pobrany program to--Minitube, smiga doskonale.
<divisible> swistak35, a jak usunąć starą wersję ? można z synaptica ?
<divisible> choć i tak już instalowałem z repozytorium -.- .... ale sprawdzę jeszcze raz, 
<swistak35> divisible: jak będziesz próbował zainstalować flashplugin-installer, to on Ci sam powie, że musi wywalić inne
<swistak35> więc jedyny krok jaki musisz zrobić, to zainstalować ten pakiet - i tak, możesz z synaptica, możesz pobierając z packages.ubuntu.com, wszystko jedno
<swistak35> chociaż lepiej zawsze instalować przez synaptic - do tego służy, to nie windows, że trzeba wszystko szukać po stronach internetowych : )
<divisible> mam linuksa od paru dni... tyle problemów ; ) ale działa większość, oprócz tego flasha, który jest najwięĸszym problemem....
<divisible> z/w
<divisible> dalej to samo.... :/
<divisible> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/linuxxx.png , film się nie ładuje i podstrona w  sumie też nie do końca
<divisible> tylko, że nie na wszystkich filmach tak jest, na części jest ok
<divisible> i po chwili na filmiku pokazuje się: "Wystąpił błąd. Spróbuj ponownie później"
<jacekowski> kliknij prawym na tym
<jacekowski> i co pisze?
<jacekowski> znaczy sie czy pisze na samym dole tego menu cos w stylu "about flash player ..."
<jacekowski> czy cos innego
<jacekowski> bo to mi wyglada na player html5
<divisible> adoble flash player 11.2.202.285
<divisible> jak mam rozwinięte to menu to nie mogę screena zrobić
<swistak35> divisible: ok, chodziło tylko o to, czy html5, czy flash : )
<divisible> jak kliknę w tym menu "ustawienia" to wyskakuje okno z przyśpieszeniem sprzętowym itd, lecz nie mogę tam przełączyć się na inne karty ani nic, tak jakby się przywieszało coś
<divisible> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/linuxx.png tutaj nic przełączyć nie mogę
<divisible> przywrócenie ustawień standardowych ff też nie pomaga. Przecież nie będę przeinstalowywał ubuntu, bo flashnie działa... -.-
<jacekowski> a sprawdz pod jakas przegladarka
<jacekowski> np. chrome
<jacekowski> bo firefox to zabawka i slaba kopia opery
<divisible> to samo po chromem
<jacekowski> te same filmy?
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<divisible> tak
<jacekowski> dziwne
<jacekowski> zrozumialbym gdyby wszystkie nie dzialaly
<divisible> .'.. a już miałem mówić ludziom, że linux jest bardzo fajny
<bastetmilo> Bo jest.
<bastetmilo> U nie działa.
<bastetmilo> mnie*
<divisible> ja wiem, że 90% problemów siedzi przed ekranem
<Dreadlish> u mnie też :|
<Dreadlish> (działa)
<divisible> no ale jakiś całkiem lama to raczej nie jestem
<divisible> przebrnąłem przez instalację touchpada, drukarki, skanera a na flashu poległem... no być nie może
<divisible> w jaki sposób usunąć dokładnie flasha i shockwaves'a ? przez synaptica zostaną usunięte wszystkie "śmieci" ?
<anemus> divisible: apt-get purge jeśli deb, jeśli instalowałeś przez skrypt to powinien on oferować deinstaler, nie do końca wiem czy synapticowe "całkowicie"sprząta.
<jacekowski> a u mnie nie dziala
<divisible> jutro odpale ubuntu live, jak będize działać ok, to się chyba nie wiem... -.-
<jacekowski> wubi nie dalo rady sie zainstalowac na laptopie z uefi
<anemus> życie...
<divisible> nie życie, tylko linux ; >....
<divisible> a tak było wszystko pięknie,  jak zwykle coś się musiało zepsuć ech.
<jacekowski> a dysk mam tylko 250GB wiec nie chce w sumie calej partycji robic
<bastetmilo> Linux to nie system. To styl życia.
<bastetmilo> :D
<krzywyzielarz> Wy to macie problemy. Dobrze że nie mam włączonego dzwięku na IRC'u
<divisible> coś w tym jest ; )
<anemus> e tam
<anemus> bastetmilo: od czasów andka to już nie to...
<divisible> chciałem się w dużej mierze uniezależnić od windy, no ale jak widać chyba jeszcze nie ta pora :D
<anemus> divisible: a z czym masz problem?
<divisible> nie mogę otworzyć niektórych filmów na youtube
<bastetmilo> divisible: dziwn. Ja np. od 2007 w ogóle nie uzywam windy.
<krzywyzielarz> Na 5 laptopach(Lubuntu) i 3 desktopach(ubuntu) mam linux'a i nie miałem z nim żadnych problemów.
<divisible> ff, chrome i chromium to samo, także nie wiem w czym problem, czy we flashu czy w czymś innym.
 * bastetmilo ma tylko maka, Minta i andka. Windows free zone.
<divisible> ja póki co aż tak harkorowym użytkownikiem linuksa nie jestem, choć co raz bardziej do mnie przemawia(Ł) ; )
<krzywyzielarz> W Google jest wszystko. Jak czegoś nie ma to IRC xD
 * anemus ma tylko Minta, Archa i Windows Phone ;P
<bastetmilo> pff. Ja przeszłam na Ubuntu całkiem w 2007 roku.
<divisible> coś czuję w kościach, że póki co, to trzeba stosować zwyczaje z windy... Jak coś niedziała to reinstal systemu i jest ok ; >... no ale nikt się nie urodził geniuszem
<krzywyzielarz> Moje początki z Linuxem były w 1 gimnazjum jak mi się XP wykrzaczył. chyba to był 2005r. Poratowała mnie jakaś płytka z Mandrivą z czasopisma xD.
<bastetmilo> Och, pamietam Mandrive :)
<bastetmilo> dwa tygodnie u mnie gościła :)
<krzywyzielarz> Nauczysz się wszystkiego. To jest takie trudne na początku. Potem jest z górki.
<anemus> Hmm wspominki... moje początki z linuksem/unixem to połowa ostatniej dekady ubiegłego wieku...
<divisible> nie o to chodzi, że się nauczę
<krzywyzielarz> U mnie 3mc po 2tyg mysz mi padła i sama klawiatura została, a jako dzieciak nie miałem kasy to się siedziało 1mc z samą klawą.
<krzywyzielarz> Jak mam komuś stawiać system i słyszę że chce Windowsa to mówię. "Linuxa postawił bym 3x szybciej." 
<divisible> postawienie systemu to 1/3 sukcesu
<jacekowski> no nie wiem, windows to sie sam instaluje
<jacekowski> a odkad w w7 masz wiekszosc sterownikow w standardzie to jeszcze latwiej
<divisible> konfiguracja, a konfiguracja
<divisible> ja na poustawianie windy i programów których używam na win7 potrzebuje pół dnia
<krzywyzielarz> W ubuntu jest to od dawna, nie musiałem instalować sterów. chyba że NV albo ati. 
<jacekowski> krzywyzielarz: chyba ze do czegos sterow niema
<jacekowski> nie ma*
<anemus> jacekowski: właśnie problem w tym, że czasem stery są do w8, a do w7 brak
<jacekowski> stery do w8 i do w7 sa takie same
<anemus> i lipton
<krzywyzielarz> Do karty tv na usb nie było, ale jakoś udało się ją uruchomić windowsowymi sterami, zawsze jest wyjście.
<anemus> jacekowski: super tylko dlaczego pod w 7 nie działają?
<jacekowski> musza dzialac
<jacekowski> to sa te same sterowniki, API sie nic nie zmienilo
<anemus> jacekowski: weź sobie jakiś nowy lapek hp i dziwnym wifi
<anemus> *z
<jacekowski> no mialem taki firmowy
<jacekowski> nawet XP na nim zainstalowalem
<krzywyzielarz> Zykle jest to Intel, Atheros albo broadcom
<divisible> o sterowniki do windowsa 7 nie ma większego problemu
<anemus> nadziałem się na takie ustrojstwo kiedyś co pod linuksem o dziwo działało, a pod w7 ni chuchu
<krzywyzielarz> Nie spodkałem się z kartą sieciową której by się nie dało uruchomić.
<jacekowski> bo karty sieciowe to proste urzadzenia
<divisible> ale niektóre naprawdę potrafią krwi napsuć, sam mam w jedym komputerze jakiś 3Com czy coś, nie można było sterów znaleźć
<jacekowski> i ze wzgledu na to ze orginalny stos TCP/IP pod windowsem byl z BSD ktory jest bardzo podobny do linuxowego
<jacekowski> to cale api sieciowe jest prawie takie samo
<anemus> W każdym bądź razie "Chinole" z Lenovo jakoś przyjaźnie chyba patrzą na pingwina
<anemus> bo wszystko działa zaskakująco bezproblemowo, nawet z uefi nie ma większych problemów
<krzywyzielarz> Z Dellami żadnych problemów nie miałem. z acerami... no to jest dziwne zależy jaki model się trafi.
<krzywyzielarz> Ciekawie ta rozmowa wygląda xD. 
<divisible> ja właśnie na Dellu 7720 siedzę
<krzywyzielarz> I jak ?
<anemus> ale odbiegła od tematu flasha ;P
<divisible> subwoofera nie można zainstalować
<divisible> z touchpadem też przeboje (ale ja kilkudniowy ubuntowiec, kiedyś tam chwilę opensuse)
<krzywyzielarz> może trzeba go pod głosić, w alsamixer
<divisible> i kilka innych problemów, największy póki co to z tym flashem, ale to raczej przez złośliwość rzeczy martwych niż przez to, że to dell
<anemus> divisible: suba się nie instaluje, kartę i owszem i ona ma wyjście na suba
<divisible> no ja wiem :)
<krzywyzielarz> Używałem nowego acera z ekranem dotykowym i nowe Ubuntu dawało radę na dotyku xD.
<krzywyzielarz> Ale sterowniki powinny być w kernelu.
<divisible> tak na marginesie, jest skrót w ubuntu, coś ala "pokaż pulpit" lub "zminimalizuj wszystko" ?
<krzywyzielarz> Środowisko graficzne Unity?
<divisible> y.... no... ten...
<krzywyzielarz> http://bartekmp.pl/skroty-klawiszowe-w-unity/
<divisible> nie wiem, ale odpowiem "tak"
<krzywyzielarz> Super(win) + D
<divisible> właśnie, że nie działa... hm
<krzywyzielarz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39118/unity-super-d-shortcut-doesnt-work
<divisible> i właśnie dlatego linux nie jest tak popularny jak windows ; >
<divisible> dobra, działa, dzięki :)
<divisible> ctrl+super+d
<krzywyzielarz> Nie to Ty masz z nim problem umnie jest ok xD.
<krzywyzielarz> Dobra idę zrobić popcorn w mikrofali.
<krzywyzielarz> zw
<anemus> Adobe Flash Player - Wersja: 11.7.700.169 hmm dlatego właśnie warto używać chrome pod linuksem
<divisible> tzn, nie o to chodzi że nie działa, tylko jak zrobić jakąkolwiek rzecz, trzeba grzebać w necie ; >
<divisible> anemus, ja jestem wyznawca FF
<anemus> divisible: dlatego zostaniesz przy wersji 11.2
<divisible> spoko, spoko, jak będzie działać na chromie to się przesiądę, dlaczego nie :)
<divisible> więc u mnie to chyba nie wina flasha
<divisible> bo na chromie ten sam problem
<anemus> a jakie są objawy?
<divisible> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/linuxxx.png
<divisible> nie chcą niektóre filmy ruszyć
<anemus> znaczy odtwarza ale nie wyświetla
<anemus> kiedyś tak compiz kastrował wyświetlanie...
<krzywyzielarz> Uruchamiałeś ponownie przeglądarkę po instalaci flasha
<krzywyzielarz> <divisible> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krzywyzielarz> sudo reboot         i po restarczie zobacz czy jest ok
<divisible> znaczy nie odtwarza, nie wyświetla
<divisible> tak jak na screenie i stoi
<divisible> a po chwili błąd "wystąpił błąd, spróbuj później"
<anemus> a, więc jakiś komunikat jest.
<divisible_> i niestety bez zmian
<divisible_> film nie rusza, mimo iż jeżdząc po pasku postępu widać jego podgląd https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/linux2.png
<Drathir> divisible_: flashait z git-a pobierz
<Drathir> flashaid*
<divisible_> szukałem tego flashaida ale nie mogłem znaleźć
<divisible_> a co to ten git ?
<Drathir> chwilka dam Ci linka
<divisible_> ok, mam chyba
<krzywyzielarz> Poczekaj na Drathi
<divisible_> https://github.com/webgapps/flashaid/downloads ?
<Drathir> https://github.com/webgapps/flashaid/downloads
<Drathir> tak to to...
<divisible_> tego flasha też?
<Drathir> pozycja 3
<divisible_> ok
<Drathir> samo pobierze najnowszego ja osobiscie zawsze z bety korzystam...
<divisible> w ustawieniach wersje beta zaznaczyć ? czy stabilną ?
<divisible> i dalej to samo -.-
<divisible> Drathir, po dwukrotnym uruchomieniu tego flashaida  usunęło mi z systemu schockwave'a
<Drathir> divisible: tak usuwa flasha z systemu w zaleznosci jakiego masz i wrzuca flasha od adobe...
<divisible> więc jeszcze raz muszę puścić, to może zainstaluje teraz coś ciekawego ; )
<divisible> hm... tylko, że jakiś error z md5 wyskakuje https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/linux4.png
<Drathir> tak po restarcie pokaze Ci czy jest aktualny, jesli po instalacji i restarcie obrazu nie bedzie radzilbym sprawszic ustawienia od strony sterownikow od grafiki....
<divisible> no dobra, z tym wczoraj walczyłem i zainstalowałem jakieś Bumblebee, ale nie wiem czy one ok są. 
<divisible> po instalacji zmieniło się to, że lap zaczął dłużej działać, tzn tak jakby się integra zainstalowała
<Drathir> sprobuj zrobic restart i daj sprawdz aktualizacje, a naztepnie zaawansowane flash beta adobe...
<divisible> ok, więc za chwilę wracam
<divisible> no więc tak, wersji beta nie mogę zainstalować, a na stablu bez zmian
<Drathir> co do flashaida to jedynie flasha instaluje w przegladarce ustawien systemowych co do grafiki nie rusza... co do bumblebee jest komenda ktora firefoxa sie uruchamia i dziala na dedykowanej grafice...
<divisible> więc teraz muszę szukać sterowników do integry.... 
<Drathir> jaki blad przy wersji beta?
<divisible> ten co na screenie podałem wcześniej
<divisible> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/linux4.png
<divisible> jeżeli chodzi o grafikę, to ja nie wiem co mam zainstalowane nawet... chciałem zrobić, by w ogóle działało, i znalazłem to bumblebee
<Drathir> ok sa moglbys mi tu wkleic lacze tego adresu do pobierania?
<divisible> ale do pobierania czego?
<Drathir> tego od flasha w oknie gdzie ten error
<divisible> aha, już
<divisible> chyba muszę jakiegoś irca zainstalować...
<divisible> http://wklej.org/id/1053129/
<krzywyzielarz> Do karty zintegrowanej sterwniki są wbudowane w kernela, a do dedykowanej masz tu  http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux-display-amd64-319.23-driver-pl.html
<Drathir> ok dzieki sprawdzam czy przeniesli plik...
<dominik_> ok, teraz nie będę tak migał w pokoju
<Drathir> a tutaj masz troche o bumblebee https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee
<Drathir> wpisz optirun firefox czy tam firefox-bin
<Drathir> z tabem sprawdz...
<anemus> zasadniczo któraś z paczek bumblebee dociąga stery. O tyle ważne, ze nie musisz zmieniać confa i kombinować by trzmiel wstawał z x-ami
<divisible> rusza optirun firefox
<Drathir> a co do pliku, fakt usuniety jednak z serwera :/
<divisible> to zainstalować stabla ?
<Drathir> tak stable tez moze byc na obu powinno smigac normalnie...
<divisible> z naciskiem na "powinno" ; )
<divisible> 2x ERROR: ld.so: object 'librrfaker.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<anemus> restartowałeś x-y lub system
<anemus> ?
<divisible> x-y?
<Drathir> divisible: a ten error to od bumblebee
<Drathir> choc ciekawy error...
<divisible> ja chyba stery mam złe od grafy
<Drathir> bardziej jesli zainstaluje bez problemow flashaid to musi chodzic jesli nie to winy lepiej gdzie indziej szukac, choc niestety pewnosci nie ma jesli nie dzialalo wczesniej...
<divisible> jutro odpale z liveCD i zobaczę...
<divisible> tzn dziś, ale to później
<Drathir> a sprobuj z youtuba znalezc cozs pod html5 i zobaczyc czy ruszy obraz...
<anemus> ale jeśli problem z grafą to wyłącz wspomaganie sprzętowe we flashu i sprawdź czy działa
<krzywyzielarz> Wgraj poprostu stery ze strony nv i tyle
<Drathir> ok jakby co to jestem ciekaw postepow w walce...
<divisible> anemus, jeśli wywołam ekran z wyborem pola "włącz wspomaganie sprzętowe" to zwis jest
<divisible> nie mogę już nic z oknem filmu zrobić
<Drathir> divisible: ja tam z aurory i nightly przewaznie korzystam 
<divisible> krzywyzielarz z nv do GT650M ? czy do integry ? bo tych nie mogłem znaleźć
<krzywyzielarz> Do integry masz stery standadowo w kernelu.
<divisible> tylko przed instalacją tego bumblebee laptop grzał się i krótko na baterii chodził
<divisible> a po instalacji uspokoiło się wszystko właśnie o.O
<krzywyzielarz> a stery do dedykowanej wgraj z strony nv
<Drathir> 22.0a1
<divisible> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-319.23-driver.html
<krzywyzielarz> Problemu nie będzie, będziesz w panelu nv przełączał
<divisible> mi tam tylko na integrze zależy
<krzywyzielarz> Tak 
<divisible> i jest plik o rozszerzeniu run
<krzywyzielarz> masz w necie jak to zainstalować
<krzywyzielarz> ./
<divisible> wiem, poszukać muszę :> jak to user linuxa
<Drathir> AUR rzadzi :p
<Drathir> btw a na mesie czy co teraz domyslnie jest na ubu nie pojdzie?
<anemus> cPodejżewam, że jak się grzał to nvidia królowała na mesie
<Drathir> kiedys wykrywalo dostepne stery z mozliwoscia wyboru zamkniete otwarte...
<Drathir> ale to za czasow 10.04 :p
<divisible> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22549647/blad.png
<anemus> U mnie standardowo na intelu, a nv po doinstalowaniu bumblebee
<anemus> i sterów
<divisible> http://wklej.org/id/1053147/ w sumie takie coś się pojawia 
<anemus> bo binarki na żywca z x-ami instalujesz
<anemus> jakże tam w ubu się zamykało x-y
<divisible> mów mi jeszcze, ja nie wiem o czym Ty mi mówisz...
<krzywyzielarz> stopx
<krzywyzielarz> chyba
<divisible> chodzi o to, że do trybu tekstowego trzeba przejść ?
<anemus> ctrl+alt+f1
<anemus> stopx z sudo bodajże
<krzywyzielarz> Powinno wystarczyć sudo service lightdm stop
<anemus> oo to właśnie - nie będzie się wtranżalał na nowo
<krzywyzielarz> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-~.run
<divisible> to samo
<krzywyzielarz> zw google
<divisible> te same erroły
<krzywyzielarz> http://linuxg.net/install-new-nvidia-drivers-nvidia-319-17-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<divisible> to też w tekstowym, czy niekoniecznie ?
<anemus> z instalatorem nv musi być w tekstowym
<anemus> ale bumblebee-nvidia dociągają jakieś tam stery (może nie najnowsze)
<anemus> własnościowe
<krzywyzielarz> Ja wszystko mam od AMD/ATI więc dlatego wszystko idzie jak krew z nosa. w sensie że nie mogę mu udzielić odpowiedniej pomocy 
<anemus> jak zainstalujesz osobno to w confie będziesz musiał zmieniać nazwy i ścieżki
<krzywyzielarz> X nie robi tego autoatycznie przy uruchamianiu.
<krzywyzielarz> ?
<anemus> w bumblebee.conf?
<anemus> ustawione na sztywno
<krzywyzielarz> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE
<krzywyzielarz> Ciekawe
<divisible> nic z tego
<anemus> krzywyzielarz: tak ale na razie to bezurzyteczne 
<divisible> nit tylko errory i errory
<krzywyzielarz> NVIDIA 319.12 jest obsługa optimusa 
<anemus> krzywyzielarz: poprawka, jest obsługa randr
<krzywyzielarz> fakt
<anemus> do pełnej obsługi i zarządzania przełączaniem jeszcze sporo brakuje
<krzywyzielarz> Nie przeczytałem całośći
<divisible> jak wklepie to service lightdm stop to czarny ekran mam, i co dalej powinienem zrobić ?
<krzywyzielarz>  ctrl+alt+f1
<anemus> divisible: ale wklepujesz gdzie? ;P
<divisible> i tak zrobiłem
<divisible> później tą ostatnią linijkę co podałeś w linku, i errory i nic więcej :/ i nie chce do graficznego wrócić
<krzywyzielarz> startx
<divisible> nie działa
<divisible> tylko tapeta i wisi
<divisible> jak wracam do tekstowego co też jakiś error  :/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-31
<anemus> divisible: ok ale jak nie ogarniasz to po co instalujesz z binarek nv?
<divisible> krzywyzielarz tak zalecił -.- ...
<anemus> normalnie bumblebee-nvidia dociąga nvidia-current
<anemus> i instaluje na żywca pod x-ami
<krzywyzielarz> Czyli powinno się zrobić samo, z tego co piszesz.
<anemus> jak chcesz nowsze/masz problemy instalujesz current-update
<anemus> i zmieniasz w bumbleebee.conf nazwy i ścieżki
<anemus> może być tylko problem z wstawaniem bumblebee, jak nie chcesz go recznie odpalać
<anemus> po każdym wybudzeniu restarcie
<divisible> jutro znów z tym powalczę, nie warto zarywać nocki dla linuksa :)
<krzywyzielarz> Najgorzej jak sie nie ma sprzętu fizycznie przed sobą i przetestowanego dobrego rozwiązania. Można wprowadzić w błąd. sor. Ja od zawsze instaluje sterowniki z binarek.
<divisible> wielkie dzięki panowie za pomoc :)
<divisible> krzywyzielarz wiem i świetnie to rozumiem :)
<anemus> krzywyzielarz: można z binarek ale jak ktoś świerzy to może nie poradzić sobie z ewentualnymi problemami
<divisible> nie od razu Rzym zbudowano, jak to mawiają
<krzywyzielarz> Fakt. pewnie nie spełniał jakiś zależnosći.
<divisible> ok, także dobrej nocy wszystkim :)
<krzywyzielarz> krzywyzielarz: można z binarek ale jak ktoś świerzy to może nie poradzić sobie z ewentualnymi problemami
<krzywyzielarz> sor zanaczyło mi się
<krzywyzielarz> i mi do schowka kopiuje
<anemus> ja też dobranoc, jutro trzeba do roboty na 8:00 ;(
<krzywyzielarz> Żadko jestem na IRC'u przewarznie jak coś przez XDCC ściągam. Więc jak się kiedyś pojawię to napisz czy się udało
<krzywyzielarz> O fack
<krzywyzielarz> 8rano 
<krzywyzielarz> Ok. nie zawracam giraty narka
<anemus> życie...
<jacekowski> rzycie
<Drathir> btw minus binarek czy nie trzeba przeinstalowywac po kazdej zmianie jajka?
<krzywyzielarz> Od 12.10 nie
<krzywyzielarz> Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje.
<jacekowski> trzeba
<jacekowski> tylko dkms to robi
<krzywyzielarz> racja. już doczytałem. 
<krzywyzielarz> http://netbit73.blogspot.com/2013/02/netext73-v-460-kolejny-krok-milowy.html  Co o tym myślicie. właśnie na lapku to sprawdzam. 
<krzywyzielarz> Dobranoc.
<kkery> Jeszcze raz dziekuję Panu gjm fajne stronki kłaniam się.
<gjm> :)
<Ashiren> typu pornxxx?
<bastetmilo> Panu gjm?
<bastetmilo> Panu?
<bjfs> master of puppets
<gjm> Oj, cicho.
<gjm> bastetmilo: O, Ty jesteś kobietą. Wiesz może czego mogę użyć do podbitego oka (oprócz lodu).
<gjm> Tzn. w sumie nie tyle podbite co spuchnięte jak cholera.
<bastetmilo> gjm: metalowe przedmioty z płaskami powierzchniami, które były w zamrazarce i są zimne.
<bastetmilo> Groszek mrozony.
<Ashiren> wtajemniczona ;o
<bastetmilo> gjm: krem z arniki chyba...
<gjm> Nic nie chce przykładać bo boli jak cholera.
<gjm> No nic, najwyżej posiedzę trochę w domu :)
<bastetmilo> altacet
<bastetmilo> Aescin
<gjm> o, dzięki
<kkery> Porno nie porno pomylił się Pan biorac mnie za geja  
<bastetmilo> gjm: podobno jeszcze liście kapusty :)
<Ashiren> :o
<bastetmilo> Pan. 
<kkery> Najlepsze sa pokrzywy na glowe i na krocze
<kkery> Wtedy sie czlowiek naprawde szamoce
<kkery> Zajety jest soba, nie mysli o figlach, blizniego szanuje, swą żonke caluje nie szuka okazji gorze gdy  niema wobrazni
<kkery> Błąd w pisowni-//--wyobrazni/  Czolem Panowie i na zdrowie niech wam bedzie     
<bastetmilo> Panowie. A Panie to już nie?
<kkery> Róznie mozna  odczytac p. bastetmilo dzielac na sylaby tenże wyraz to wychodzi koniec milego ja zycze Panu wszystkiego dobrego
<gjm> eee…
<bastetmilo> umaruam
<kkery> TERAZ DO RZECZ -=-PROSZĘ O PODPOWIEDŻ JAKIEGO PROGRAMU UZYC DO NAGRANIA PLYTY ISO
<gjm> brasero
<bastetmilo> Xfburn
<kkery> WIDZE PEŁNA WSPÓŁPRACE, TO SIĘ LICZY ŻARTY TEZ BYWAJA POMOCNE TAK JAK MUZYKA SKORZYSTAM Z PANSKICH RAD.
<bjfs> inspektor gadżet
<bastetmilo> kkery: nie krzcz.
<bastetmilo> *krzycz
<kkery> ZĘMBY  MI NIE WYRYWAJĄ  KTOS ZAPEWNE KRZYCZY ZA SCIANA MA KOLEGA NIEZAWODNY SŁUCH
<gjm> kkery: bastetmilo to kobieta.
<kkery> KONCZE KONWERSACJE 
<gjm> bastetmilo: Pan kkery jest starszy ode mnie, od Ciebie też, zrozum to :)
<kkery> KOŃCZE KONWERSACJE GDZIE  GDZIE DWUCH TO SĄ TRZY ZDANIA /<ADIE>/
<marahin> tak.
<bastetmilo> gjm: rozumiem rozumiem ;)
<bjfs> stary zgrzybiały trol
<bastetmilo> od razu troll. Stary grzyb i tyle :P
<luigi69> Dobry.
<luigi69> Mam Ubuntu 12.04 i zastanawiam się jak sprytnie update'ować vima do najnowszych patchow. Kompilowac ze zrodla, czy poszukac jakiegos alternatywnego kanalu paczek? Ma ktos jakies doswiadczenie z tym zwiazane?
<gjm> kompilować raczej, nie ma chyba ppa
<luigi69> gjm: Trche noob ze mnie, jak to wplynie na istniejaca instalacje przez `software center` ? Musze najpierw wywalic to co jest? Jak sobie sam skompiluje to bedzie w unity dash'u wyskakiwac ikonka vim?
<gjm> Wszystko będzie ok.
<luigi69> heh ok, dzieki
<CXIV> Gdzie są plany wydajnościowe na ubuntu?
<CXIV> W sensie ustawienia planów
<kkery> Progr.Brasero zdał egzaminek płytka nagrana dzieki Panu--(gjm.
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Mam laptopa i chciałbym ustawić jakiś tryb oszczędzania energii na ubuntu
<CXIV> Ale nie mogę znaleść takiej funkcji
<jacekowski> co masz na mysli dokladnie?
<gjm> gnome-power-manager?
<jacekowski> bo to w wiekszosci samo dziala caly czas
<CXIV> Plan zasilana
<CXIV> zasilania
<jacekowski> tzn. oszczedza energie kiedy moze
<jacekowski> a jak trzeba mocy to nie oszczedza
<CXIV> Strasznie się nagrzewa i wiatraczki idą na 100%
<CXIV> A na Windowsie 8 tak nie mam
<CookieM_> a które ubuntu masz?
<CXIV> 13.04
<wqq> CXIV: nagrzewa się, bo może coś obciążenie generuje dziwne
<CXIV> Właśnie nie bardzo.
<gjm> Albo to wolne sterowniki.
<CookieM_> ja tak kiedyś miałem z Mintem, zmieniłem dystrybucję na Ubuntu (konkretnie na 12.04) i jestem zadowolony
<CXIV> W tym laptopie są dwie karty.
<CXIV> Hmm
<CXIV> Może lubuntu?
<CookieM_> ja bym popróbował różnych dystrybucji i wybrał tę, którą najbardziej "lubi" mój sprzęt
<CXIV> Mam na tym laptopie Windows 64-bit
<CXIV> Spróbuję lubuntu 32 bit
<jacekowski> a po co 32bit
<CXIV> Bo na 64 mi szalał..
<jacekowski> to bedzie to samo na 32
<CXIV> Nie znam się , nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie
<CXIV> Nie wiem dlaczego tak się rozpędza
<CXIV> Nie ma jakiś planów wydajnościowych w ubuntu?
<CookieM_> system sam "inteligientnie" zarządza energią, przynajmniej w teorii
<Stirlitz_> w sumie ubuntu całkiem dobrze zarządza o ile zna sprzęt
<Quintasan> \o
<jacekowski> nowy moj laptop i pod linuxem ma polowe czasu pracy w porownaniu do windowsa
<BlessJah> nieźle
<BlessJah> jaki WM?
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, bo "nowy"
<Szala> nie ma czasem dedykowanej grafiki? ;)
<Szala> w przypadku mojego starego asusa ul30vt (z pseudo hybrydową grafiką) też tak na początku było. Jednak po wielu bojach udało mi się dojść do sytuacji, w której na Ubuntu system pracował dłużej. :)
<jacekowski> Szala: ma dwie, intela i nvidie 
<jacekowski> Szala: i uzywam intela do porownan
<Szala> ale nv jest zupelnei wylaczona? 
<jacekowski> bo to nvidia z optimusem
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> drivery nie zaladowane
<Szala> jacekowski: sprawdzales powertop em co Ci najwiecej pobiera ?
<jacekowski> wszystko rowno
<Dreadlish> powertop daje takie porównanie, że można sobie nim podetrzeć.
<Stirlitz_> ja ma lapa z intelem i wiatrak mniej rzęzi niz na windows
<Dreadlish> mam lapa z intelem i wiatrak nie rzęzi.
<Dreadlish> bo przy normalnym użytkowaniu nawet na obroty nie włazi
<Stirlitz_> do tego windows na barterii pokazuje 6h a działa 3
<jacekowski> mi windows wychodzi prawie 6h
<jacekowski> a linux nieco ponad 3
<Stirlitz_> a ubuntu pokazuje 4 a dział 5
<Dreadlish> mi ubuntu pokazywało 1,5h, działało 10 minut
<Dreadlish> cała reszta pokazywała dwie, działała 3
<Dreadlish> magia, nie?
<Dreadlish> (pomijając to, że przy ubu wypadł mi akumulator)
<BlessJah> wypadł?
<Dreadlish> zapomniałem puścić zatrzask ;d
<Szala> jacekowski: a instalowałeś te najnowsze stery nv czy używasz optimusa przez bumblebee ?
<jacekowski> nie uzywam optimusa
<BlessJah> cos i tak jest nie teges jak o połowę więcej prądu żre
<Szala> jeśli nic nie instalowałeś do obsługi optimusa to ta grafika prawdopodobnie cały czas chodzi, ja korzystałem z bumblebee (chociaż nie jest idealne) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation i czas pracy jest taki jak powinien
<Szala> co to za laptop jest ?
<jacekowski> jesli nie zainstalowalem optimusa to grafika w ogole nie chodzi
<jacekowski> jak mowilem, uzywam tylko wbudowanego intela
<Szala> u mnie pomimo braku instalacji sterowników, grafika nv cały czas działała
<jacekowski> bo co by nie bylo, softu pod linuxa ktory wymaga 3d jest malo
<Szala> pomimo renderingu na intelu
<Szala> zainstaluj bumblebee i bbswitch
<Szala> potem w powertop zobacz czy spadnie Ci ilość pobieranego prądu (przy odpiętym zasilaniu) 
<BlessJah> jacekowski: odpiales ja w uefi?
<Szala> przy uzyciu bbswitch wedlug man wylaczanie karty wyglada tak: "tee /proc/acpi/bbswitch <<<OFF"
<Szala> sprobuj nic nie tracisz ;)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie mam takiej opcji
<Szala> u mnie mozna bylo wylaczyc grafike intela przez przelaczenie trybu dzialania kontrolera sata... taka ciekawostka
<garr> 1st
<jacekowski> po konfiguracji bumblebee jest jeszcze gorzej
<Szala> sprawdzales jak wplynie na dzialanie to "tee /proc/acpi/bbswitch <<<OFF"
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-01
<lykyp> Witam kolege
<lykyp> Mam problem z synaptic nie moge pobrac firefoxa wywala mi na ogolno- swiatowy
<lykyp> Nie instaluje// goole
<bjfs> ?
<Ashiren> :o
<CookieM> każda sobota to dzień kota
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<kkery> Jak instalowac anti-vira na linux pomozcie
<gjm> A po co?
<prs> żeby usuwał katalog fontconfig
<prs> [;
<gjm> hehe, co nie garr?
<kkery> To nie zainstaluje, antyvira
<gjm> Nie ma takiej potrzeby. No chyba że ktoś ma zamiar dodawać jakieś dziwne PPA czy coś.
<lykyp> Zeczywiscie  psuje dzialanie ten antivir
<gjm> Przepraszam że zapytam, ale czemu pisze pan z 2 nicków?
<lykyp> Już usunołem  nicka moje przeoczenie. 73
<Ashiren> :o
<lisu> powitać
<mucha090> powitać wszystkich
<mucha090> kto z was używa kde?
<lisu> wątpie, aby tutaj radykalni testerzy byli.
<mucha090> lisu: szkoda, bo mam głupi problem a mianowicie kiedy klikam na jakiś link powiedzmy w kadu albo w quassel irc to kde najpierw pobiera go na dysk a potem go otwiera
<mucha090> i to jednak troszke potrafi człowieka zdenerwować
<prs> pewnie masz kget jako otwieracz linków.
<prs> albo coś równie głupiego.
<mucha090> wsumie to mi wywala powiadomienie że krunner bobrał ten link do /var/kdecache a potem ten pobrany link mi się otwiera w firefoxie
<lisu> du nat juz k desktop env. ;p IT SUCKS!
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> mucha090: Eeeee, jesteś pewnien że on to pobiera na dysk a nie po prostu przekazuje?
<mucha090> tak jestem
<Quintasan> Możesz zrobić screenshota tego?
<mucha090> pobiera do /var/kdecahe/krun/....
<mucha090> a potem to pobrane otwiera
<Quintasan> mucha090: Zacznijmy od tego, raring czy quantal, i jakie KDE
<mucha090> http://tinypic.com/r/2r383uv/5
<mucha090> linuxmint 14 (więc zapewne opiera się na quantalu) a kde 4.9.5
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> mucha090: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/01/plasma-desktopCp2456.png
<Quintasan> Co masz tutaj wpisane?
<Quintasan> mucha090: I szczerze powiedziawszy to też nie jest support Minta.
<Quintasan> W Ubuntu obecnie masz 4.10.2
<Quintasan> Także trochę do tyłu jesteś.
<mucha090> kurcze
<mucha090> ale jak wbiłem się na linuxmint-help (ale nie z freenode) to oni stwierdzili żebym się udał do #kde z freenode
<Quintasan> To pora powiedzieć im żeby przestali świecić niekompetencją.
<Quintasan> na #kde nikt Ci nie będzie pomagał przy 4.9.5 bo już masz 4 bugfix release do 4.10
<Quintasan> mucha090: Sprawdź czego tam używasz do otwierania stron
<Quintasan> z czystej ciekawości, masz rekonq zainstalowane
<Quintasan> ?
<mucha090> a ktoś z linuxmint-help jeszcze mi powiedział że niestety ale będę musiał z tym żyć
<mucha090> nie
<Quintasan> (samoreklama) równie dobrze mógłbyś używać Kubuntu
<Quintasan> :P
<mucha090> a ustawione mam aby przez firefoxa mi uruchamiało url
<mucha090> a spróbuje
<mucha090> ale chyba przejde na ubuntu
<mucha090> a ja nie to zobacze sobie kubuntu
<mucha090> :P
<Quintasan> A spróbuj zaznaczyć pole "w programie określonym na podstawie zawartości URL" i zobacz
<Quintasan> czy działa
<mucha090> a gdzie to jest?
<Quintasan> mucha090: Ustawienie systemowe -> Domyślne programy
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/01/plasma-desktopwm2456.png
<mucha090> tia
<mucha090> teraz to mi ten obrazek otworzyło w gwenview
<mucha090> :P
<Quintasan> PROTIP: tam jest png na końcu
<Quintasan> Więc otwiera go w Gwenview
<mucha090> nie no chwytam
<Quintasan> Spróbuj jakiś link
<mucha090> dziwne
<Quintasan> http://kubuntu.org
<Quintasan> heuheuehuehe
<mucha090> http zamiast w ff to otwiera się w chrome
<Quintasan> A pobiera Ci stronę?
<Quintasan> Czy po prostu otwiera link
<Quintasan> mucha090: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253294
<lubotu3> KDE bug 253294 in general "KMail and Kopete download and open https url instead of only opening" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Quintasan> Tu masz podobny błąd tylko że do KMaila
<Quintasan> podjerzewam że coś z kio się kopnęło
<mucha090> Quintasan: hehe
<Quintasan> mucha090: ew tam w domyślnych programach spróbuj zrobić coś takiego
<Quintasan> firefox %u
<mucha090> dodałem do komendy %u
<mucha090> i teraz jest normalnie
<mucha090> :P
<mucha090> dziwne że jest to tak... pokićkane
<Quintasan> Czyli to jednak błąd w paczce firefoxa
<mucha090> yep
<Quintasan> Ciekawe jest to, że u mnie to nie występuje, aczkolwiek ja lecę na Raringu
<mucha090> wychodzi na to że w quantal-updates jest błąd
<Quintasan> MOŻE jest tam błąd
<Quintasan> ja bym najpierw spóbował zaktualizować kde
<CookieM> nie, to pewnie wina tego, że ubuntu jest oparte na sid'zie i wszystko takie niestabilne jest
<mucha090> yyy
<Quintasan> Co za jełop.
<gjm> Ano.
<prs> funfact: https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+site%3Aubuntu.com
<buharin> ale pomor dzisiaj
<lisu> nom, tylko siekierke zawiesic
<gjm> Tak.
<Dreadlish> tak
<CookieM> tam w lustrze to niestety ja
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-02
<Drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-26
<BlessJah> qermit: przekliniak umarł był?
<BlessJah> 5/
<BlessJah> 5/
<BlessJah> hej tak w ogóle
<buharin> hej
<buharin> potrzebuje pomocy
<buharin> usunalem katalog dpkg
<buharin> i teraz nici ze wszystkiego
<mati75> jaki katalog dpkg?
<buharin> probuje to naprawic i mam to
<buharin> dpkg: błąd: nie można odczytać informacji o pakiecie "/var/lib/dpkg/available"
<buharin> no caly dpkg
<mati75> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<buharin> nie dziala juz ;s
<mati75> jaki błąd?
<buharin> a nie cos zrobilem ze nie ma bledu
<buharin> o niby zadzialal
<buharin> ;O
<buharin> zapakowalem po prostu od nowa :P
<Ashiren> widzisz, sam sie naprawil
<buharin>  nie można otworzyć do odczytu pliku "/var/lib/dpkg/available"
<Ashiren> :c
<buharin> rozwalilem wszystko : (
<buharin> całe moje zycie
<mati75> sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/available
<inkwizytor> BlessJah: powiedzmy że miałem gorszy okres w życiu
<qermit> tzn może nie gorszy ale bylem mega zalatany
<qermit> teraz mam już permanentnego szela wkońcu, który nie powinien się wywracać
<BlessJah> dedyk?
<mati75> VPS za $5
<Dreadlish> freepornforfivedollars
<jacekowski> kurwa mac
<jacekowski> jebany napierdolony idiota wjechal mi w samochod i spierdolil
<qermit> jacekowski: miło mi
<qermit> BlessJah: nie, maszynka z freescale (P2020)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na ulicy?
<BlessJah> qermit: na jakiej plytce?
<jacekowski> na ulicy
<jacekowski> normalnie jade, staje bo auto stoi przede mna a ten nie stanal
<jacekowski> tylko sie wpakowal tak ze auto mam teraz z 30cm krotsze
<jacekowski> ale bylem w stanie go gonic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: goniles go?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> musialo to fajnie wygladac, ty krotszy z tylu, on z przodu
<jacekowski> co sie wydarzylo pozniej to jeszcze lepsza akcja
<BlessJah> qermit: zeby madrze zabrzmiec, powiem ze ja mam maszynke z am3359 od TI
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wjechal w cos?
<BlessJah> czy zatrzymali ciebie a go puscili?
<jacekowski> poszedl ile fabryka dala
<jacekowski> a to fordem puma jechal
<jacekowski> wiec troche fabryka dala
<jacekowski> ale mi fabryka dala wiecej
<jacekowski> wiec sie skonczylo przejazdem prawie 100mph przez kawalek miasta
<jacekowski> po czym nagle zwolnil i jechal zgodnie z przepisami
<jacekowski> i zatrzymal sie na parkingu pod sklepem
<jacekowski> i zaczal na piechote uciekac
<jacekowski> no to ja zakonczylem rozmowe z policja akurat w tym momencie
<jacekowski> wzialem aparat z auta
<jacekowski> wysiadlem i zaczalem robic zdjecia jego autu, rejestracji, i pasazerce
<BlessJah> zlapali go?
<jacekowski> po czym on nagle przybiega spowrotem krzyczac po co robie zdjecia (wtedy mu tez zrobilem zdjecie)
<jacekowski> po czym ja mu odpowiedzialem cos w stylu ze ja cos robie zdjecia
<jacekowski> a on mnie zaczal wyzywac "polish cunt" i takie tam
<jacekowski> i chcial mi aparat zabrac
<jacekowski> po czym z piesci w twarz
<jacekowski> koles ktory byl z 30cm nizszy ode mnie
<jacekowski> i wazyl pewnie polowe tego co ja
<jacekowski> ale ze nie chcialem sie wdawac w bijatyke to ewakuowalem sie do auta w ktore ten zaczal kopac
<jacekowski> odjechalem
<jacekowski> stanalem kawalek dalej
<jacekowski> zadzwonilem na policje jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> a ten podjechal i dalej mnie wyzywa
 * BlessJah nie moze sie doczekac finalu
<jacekowski> final jest taki ze mam auto z pogieta rama a koles nie mial ubezpieczenia
<BlessJah> wyklepie sie i jeszcze na przystanek starczy
<BlessJah> qermit: to co za plytke z freescale masz?
<BlessJah> bo ciekawy jestem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak sciagniesz z niego kase?
<BlessJah> sam musisz czy panstwo cie wyreczy>
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to idzie z mojego ubezpieczenia w takiej sytuacji, a ubezpieczalnia potem z niego sciaga
<jacekowski> BlessJah: problem jest taki, ze jak nie sciagna wszystkiego (a szansa na to ze dadza rade wszystko sciagnac jest znikoma) to moje znizki ida sie pasc
<jacekowski> ale do tego jest sporo zniszczen ktore nie pojda z ubezpieczenia
<BlessJah> slabo
<BlessJah> bo?
<jacekowski> typu aparat ktory probowal mi wyrwac
<jacekowski> albo drzwi ktore kopnal
<jacekowski> albo okulary
<BlessJah> cywilnie go, za napasc
<jacekowski> koles jezdzil fordem puma ktory byl warty mniej niz sam aparat
<jacekowski> a sadzac po jego zachowaniu to byl jakis menel ktory nie bedzie w stanie splacic
<jacekowski> ale najlepsza byla policja, hit&run stwierdzili ze malo wazne, criminal damage tez malo wazne, ale hate crime to jest level 3 i za to go beda
<jacekowski> a reszta tylko na doczepke pojdzie
<BlessJah> hate crime?
<BlessJah> polish cunt?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> o lol
<BlessJah> politpoprawnosc taka macie?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> w sumie, zwisa mi za co go wezma
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-27
<inkwizytor> BlessJah: P2020RDB
<BlessJah> qermit: 700 dolców? sporo, nie taniej jakies raspberry czy beagle?
<mati75> BlessJah: widzialem dzisiaj jakiegos rc buga w debianie, bo komus cos tam w laptopku na cortexie nie dzialalo
<gjm> >raspberry
<gjm> lolnie
<mati75> laptotek po 600 na allesrogo
<mati75> gjm: moje ma prawie miesiac uptime
<mati75> caly czas temp lezy
<gjm> ostatnio próbowałem coś na yt odpalić i na telewizor puścić
<gjm> jakiś żart
<qermit> BlessJah: wiesz, dostałem w spadku po dziadku
<qermit> BlessJah: leżała nieużywana u mojego promotora
<qermit> BlessJah: a z tańszych platform mam beaglebone
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-28
<BlessJah> qermit: ja też, bbk
<BlessJah> qermit: jesszcze tylko storage dorobic i bylby fajny backup
<gjm> my jakoś nie możemy doczekać się na beaglebone
<gjm> mamy jedną sztukę, ale pokazową
<gjm> a teraz w ogóle ma wyjść nowa rewizja
<ftpd> "Rewizja", urocze.
<gjm> wersja?
<ftpd> gjm, ping
<gjm> pong
<gjm> chyba wiem o co chodzi
<Ploy> mam problem, mam laptopa z dziadowskim windows 8 gdzie nie mam cdromu zeby wlozyc plyte z ubuntu i dzialac na wersji live
<Ploy> co robic
<Ploy> na windows 8 cos sie dzieje ze ktos korzysta z mojego internetu, tak mi sie wydaje, bo wykorzystalem ze 30 gb transferu, a pokazje ze 120 gb, tak jakby mi ktos pobral caly dysk C na moj koszt
<Ploy> mam dosc windows 8 chce na tym uruchomic ubuntu
<xaxes`> Ploy: pendrive
<xaxes`> Ploy: unetbootinem wgraj ubu na pendrive
<Ploy> kurde, nie mam pendrive, ile miejsca na pendrive musze miec zeby ubuntu uzywac?
<Ploy> musze kupic
<xaxes`> nawet 1G wystarczyłby
<mati75> tyle ile ma obraz iso ubuntu
<Ploy> czyli 1 GB to styka tak?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ploy> wlasnie napisali z sadu, dziekujemy za zgloszenie kandydatury na stanowisko pracy w Domstolsverket
<Ploy> teraz musze tylko wyszukac gdzie pijany skladalem papiery o prace w sadzie
<Ploy> i kiedy
<Ploy> zglaszalem: Rubrik: Systemutvecklare/Programmerare
<Ploy> 13 marca, to maja reflex, dopiero wniosek rozpatrzyli
<Ploy> wczoraj spotkalem programiste, pytam ile lat programuje, on na to ze jest programista i zna C#, pytam jakie inne jezyki, zna, on ze nie zna, on dopiero od miesiaca jest programista, dopiero zaczyna,  rece mi opadly
<mati75> aha
<Ploy> malo brakowalo zebym mu naje**bal, po chamsku do mojej zony sie odzywal, finowie tak maja
<Ploy> ale przynajmniej upewnilem sie ze dobrze mowie po szwedzku, pomimo kilkumiesiecznej przerwy
<Ploy> niektorzy mowia ze to jak jazda na rowerze
<xaxes`> znajomość języka jak jazda na rowerze? lolnope
<Ploy> ale np po niemiecku juz sie nie dogadam a mowilem dobrze 14 lat temu, i wiem ze nieuzywanie powoduje katastrofalne skutki
<Ploy> dlatego balem sie ze sie zatne przy szwedzkim w pracy
<Ploy> nawet 4-5 miesiecy jak sie nie uzywa to sie zapomina bo sie nie uzywa, np zapomnialem waznego slowa wczoraj förtfarande
<Ploy> i musialem do slownika zerknac co znaczy
<ftpd> Ploy, Miałeś pytać o podstawową wiedzę 'jak zainstalować ubuntu bez cdromu'.
<ftpd> A nie opowiadać nam swoje nieinterestujące bzdury o 'życiu'.
<ftpd> To nie #pogaduszki.
<ftpd> Znaczy, czasem to #pogaduszki, ale interesujących ludzi na interesujące tematy. Ty jesteś nudnym męczybułą.
<Ploy> ok, ide zaraz po ten pendrive
<inzaghi89> montował ktoś z was kiedykolwiek partycje/foldery na androidzie? zrobić 'mount' - ok. Ale jak zapisać to w /etc/vold.fstab, by działało
<inzaghi89> powiedzmy montuję: mount /Android/katalog /extSdCard/katalog
<jacekowski> tak samo jak na linuxie bys to zapisal
<inzaghi89> dev_mount nazwa /Android/katalog auto /extSdCard/katalog?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> poza tym, czy to musi byc zamontowane? nie lepiej symlink?
<inzaghi89> hmm
<inzaghi89> w sumie bezpieczniej symlinkiem
<inzaghi89> i szybciej
<beboj> witam, glupie pytanko , jak w nano zastosowac odnosnik do konkretnej linijki w tekscie? np 513 ?
<TheNumb> y?
<TheNumb> Odnośnik?
<gjm> >nano
<gjm> xD
<nvll> tylko vim
<beboj> zle si ewyrazilem , chodzi mi o zaznaczenie konkretnej linijki w nano
<beboj> np. 513
<beboj> lubie nano :p
<TheNumb> zainstaluj pico
<mati75> pico = nano
<mati75> przypadkiem?
<TheNumb> nano dostarcza pico, tak :P
<jacekowski> ale to inne edytory
<TheNumb> no
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-30
<gregorijus> dobry wieczór
<gregorijus> ale trudno do was było dotarć, okazało się, że nicka muszę rejestrować :)
<lisu> siema
<Dreadlish> 1st
<Dreadlish> hue hue hue
<Dreadlish> gamma gamma gamma
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> aww http://i.imgur.com/tNv6750.jpg
<Voldenet> dziękuję, również życzę miłego
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/MQHYB.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-31
<kSwit> Hi potrzebuje link na temat Ubuntu 12.04 Unity desktop aby móc skonfigurować nowego użytkownika,może ktoś pomóc?
<TheNumb> kSwit: z konsoli może byś?
<TheNumb> kSwit: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/3.4/user-add.html.en
<TheNumb> Powinno wystarczyć ;-)
<kSwit> będzie trzeba  sprubować
<TheNumb> spróbować
<TheNumb> :-)
<kSwit> Z tym ze nie dla Gnome a dla Unity
<TheNumb> Dobrze, dobrze.
<mati75_> kSwit: man adduser
<TheNumb> W 12.04 panel sterowania jest z gnome 3.4
<TheNumb> Unity to tylko powłoka graficzna. Wszystkie aplikacje pod spodem są z gnome.
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Prawie wszystkie*
<TheNumb> mati75_: nie, bo jeszcze zepsuje :<
<kSwit> tyle ze updajtowalem i teraz DM jest z kde ; )
<TheNumb> No to po ciul piszesz, że unity?
<TheNumb> ._.
<TheNumb> http://www.kde.org/applications/system/kuser/
<kSwit> no bo pozniej jest unity tylko user wybiera z KDE
<TheNumb> man adduser
<TheNumb> mati75_: przypadkiem adduser to nie jakaś nakładna na useradd? :P
<kSwit> no to powoli ;userzy sa widoczni tylko session mamager jest 'blank'
<mati75_> TheNumb: jest
<TheNumb> I to jest w debianie?
<TheNumb> Bo to chyba z slackware.
<mati75> w debianie
<mati75> useradd nie ma
<mati75> jako takiego
<TheNumb> mhm
<kSwit> chciałem się zagłębić w ten temat tylko ze niemam doświadczenia w Display Manager'ach
<TheNumb> Display Manager nie zajmuje się zarządzaniem użytkownikami.
<TheNumb> Tzn, niezupełnie.
<_2M1R_> lol
<_2M1R_> kSwit: co ci nie działa i co chcesz zrobic?
<TheNumb> <kSwit> Hi potrzebuje link na temat Ubuntu 12.04 Unity desktop aby móc skonfigurować nowego użytkownika,może ktoś pomóc?
<kSwit> poprostu zamarza mi ekran jak przełączam usera
<_2M1R_> TheNumb: na kanał archa tez wpadł
<_2M1R_> :)
<_2M1R_> kSwit: wiesz, pytanie które zadałes wskazywało na cos innego
<_2M1R_> :)
<TheNumb> _2M1R_: archa ._.
<TheNumb> _2M1R_: tam ktoś jeszcze ma archa? :D
<_2M1R_> np, ja
<_2M1R_> :P
<xaxes`> tam każdy ma ubuntu albo gentoo
<kSwit> już się zagrzałem od myślenia ...
<_2M1R_> kSwit: a jaką karte grafiki masz?
<kSwit> Gforce 8600 gt
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Patelnia
<TheNumb> xaxes`: pff
<TheNumb> :D
<_2M1R_> kSwit: to pewnie bug w ubuntu...
<kSwit> jeszcze nie napisali tej ewentualności chociaż sa jakieś skrypty do sesji równoległej
<kSwit> pod e'Fami..
<TheNumb> Niedługo linukz mint 17
<TheNumb> Już na ftp leży.
<xaxes`> >mint
<xaxes`> wygląda jak gunwo
<TheNumb> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/17/
<TheNumb> xaxes`: wiadomo :D
<xaxes`> działa pewnie podobnie
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Bo cinnamon to gunwo.
<TheNumb> Właśnie komplikuję 2.2.2
<TheNumb> Zobaczę jak to działa.
 * TheNumb nie może się doczekać gnome-shell > 3.8 w debjanie
<TheNumb> Na razie wisi w expie ;/
<TheNumb> mati75: jest iso z sidem czy tylko instalator z testingiem?
<mati75> TheNumb: tylko instalator z testingiem
<TheNumb> ;f
<mati75> TheNumb: z debootrapa możesz zaistalować
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/net.png
<mati75> tak wygląda ruch na mirrorze minta u mnie
<kSwit> częściowe rozwiązanie: sudo kdm  :1; sudo xterm -display :1 --i mamy sesje z rotem  puzniej ;#\ unity i sie sypie bug
<kSwit> ;)
<kSwit> logout nie działa
<Tracerneo> 'puzniej ;#\ unity' to jakakaś komenda?
<gjm> puzniej
<xaxes`> punznije
<KSwitrbt> Tracerneo,tak
<_2M1R_> punkiznaja
<Dreadlish> gimbynieznaja
<_2M1R_> nakorwinaglosujo
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/lBwfqVD.jpg
<m477> polecacie TrueCrypta na linuksa?
<mati75> a po co?
<mati75> lvm masz
<m477> no i po co?
<m477> chyba trude w obsludze to jest
<Ashiren> predzej tcplay, ale lepiej dm-crypt/luks
<Ashiren> oh ale reflex ;s
<qermit> o/
<piterke> witam eszystkich
<piterke> wszystkich
<qermit> o\
<piterke> jestem nowym posiadaczem systemu linuks debian
<mati75> ale to kanał ubuntu
<CookieM> spoko, chciał się pochwalić po prostu
<piterke> przepraszam za pomylke wlasnie ubuntu
<piterke> i prosze kogos o pomoc
<Tracerneo> m477: tak, zwłaszcza ze zcrackowanej strony TrueCrypta.
<piterke> mam pytanko jak mam zainstalowac moja drukarke brothera mfc 235c pod ubuntu
<Tracerneo> A nie działa?
<mati75> https://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&q=brother+mfc+235c+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<TheNumb> piterke: brother dostarcza sterowniki na stronie.
<piterke> nie niestety nie dziala
<TheNumb> Działa, działa.
<TheNumb> Tylko trzeba umieć zainstalować ;-)
<mati75> sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-extra:i386
<TheNumb> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=pl&lang=pl&prod=mfc235c_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<piterke> no wlasnie dlatego pytam was doswiadczonych ja dopiero 2 dni mam ubuntu
<TheNumb> piterke: ściągasz pierwszą pozycję i uruchamiasz z terminala jako root
<mati75> sudo apt-get install brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<TheNumb> mati75: tego nie ma w repo.
<mati75> TheNumb: w repo są sterowniki
<mati75> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<piterke> i je mam tam zassac a potem
<TheNumb> mati75: ale one są gunwiane.
<piterke> to co mam zrobic
<TheNumb> piterke: najpierw możesz spróbować zainstalować z repozytorium.
<TheNumb> Tak jak pisał mati75.
<TheNumb> U mnie lepiej działały sterowniki które brother udostępnia u siebie na stronie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<piterke> ok to tak zrobie a jeszcze jedno pytanie jaki jest program na ubuntu OCR
<TheNumb> hmm...
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> ocrad?
<piterke> musze wiele dokumentow zeskanowac i wydrukowac do finamzantu
<TheNumb> No to lepiej zrób to pod windowsem korzystając z jakiegoś finereadera czy coś.
<piterke> a z poziomu ubuncika nie da sie spodobal mi sie bardzo ladnie smiga i nie muli jak winda
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy znajdziesz jakiś dobry ocr pod linuksa ;p
<mati75> nie ma takich
<Ashiren> a nie bylo jakis websiteowy OCR?
<TheNumb> mati75: wiem już dlaczego u mnie tak sobie działała drukarka. W repo nie ma dla niej w ogóle sterowników i używało tego "generic" :P
<TheNumb> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=pl&lang=pl&prod=dcpj315w_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<TheNumb> google ma opcję ocr
<mati75> mój hp działa
<TheNumb> w docsach afair
<TheNumb> mati75: bo to hp.
<piterke> nie wiem co myslicie gdybym zainstalowal virtualbox i tam jakas winde i z tamtad skanowal bede dokumenty
<Ashiren> unlikely. jak ci nie dziala drukarka w hoscie to tym bardziej pod virtualboxem
<piterke> ale ona przedtem mi chodzila na windzie
<piterke> koledzy jestem w niemczech nie mam doste[pu do tv mam zainstalowany XBMC ale tez na nim nie da sie obejrzec polskich programow poza kilkoma nic w sobie nie majacych macie jakies pomysly
<m477> mam 2 procesy kio_thumbnail i kio_file, ktore miela mi CPU na 100% i po zabiciu znow wstaja, lsof patrzylem nad czym pracuja to troche tego jest
<m477> i to po upgrade'cie tak sie zrobilo, brb moze res pomoze
<TheNumb> m477: upgrade do kde 4.13? (:
<m477> TheNumb: 4.8.5
<TheNumb> yyy to nie wiem
<TheNumb> bo w 4.13 baloo tak muli :D
<TheNumb> m477: może niepomuk indeksuje.
<m477> w googlu widze ze to czesty problem przy tej wersji
<m477> ale po resie juz ich nie ma
<TheNumb> Ech, to KDE ;-)
<TheNumb> m477: za karę używasz 4.8 czy co? :|
<TheNumb> A, pewnie debian stable :D
<m477> zrobilem aktualizacje
<m477> a jakiego mam uzywac
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> m477: hej
<m477> BlessJah: ej
<m477> BlessJah: hej
<BlessJah> m477: co słychać?
<m477> BlessJah: przymierzam sie do reinstalki i nie wiem czy pozostac przy 12.04 kubuntu czy nowe pyknac
<BlessJah> nowe
<BlessJah> chyba ze ci nie zalezy na nowym sofcie, i nie mam tu na mysli unity
<BlessJah> mnie 12.04 zaczyna od pewnego czasu uwierac, stare kompilatory, stare liby
<m477> no wlasnie dzisaj caly dzien sie mocuje zeby nowe pakiety do latecha zainstalowac
<BlessJah> czasami gra niewarta swieczki
<Lakii> ;]
<TheNumb> Przecież 14.04 to też LTS ;x
<qermit> m477: jakie
<qermit> m477: moim zdaniem nie ma sensu stare LTE
<m477> unicode-math i w ogole xetexe cos sie pierniczy
<m477> qermit: czemu? no tak srednio co 2 lata zmieniam (LTE)
<qermit> LTS
<m477> ta
<qermit> no bo jest nowe
<m477> i ma pewnie **** dziur
<m477> i malo paczek itp
<qermit> mało? może tych zewnętrznych
<qermit> od jakiegoś czasu używam i jest ok
<qermit> ze starym LTE miałem problemy z RoR i texlive
<qermit> LTS*
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-01
<rincewind_> ...
<gjm> …
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-25
<Eldunar> Witam. Mam taki problem. Jestem na laptopie Lenovo G510 i gdy podłączam słuchawki z mikrofonem ( na jednym jacku) nie wykrywa mi mikrofonu i używa tego wbudowanego w laptopie. Na windowsie wszystko działa, jednak ubuntu nie chce współpracowac
<TheNumb> Eldunar: a która wersja ubuntu?
<Eldunar> 15.04 :)
<TheNumb> Spróbuj zrobić tak: utwórz plik /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<TheNumb> musisz mieć uprawnienia superużytkownika
<TheNumb> ;p
<Eldunar> hmmm a chyba uzywam pulseaudio:)
<TheNumb> nieważne
<TheNumb> pulse to nakładka na alse
<Eldunar> ok:)
<Eldunar> i co dalej?:)
<TheNumb> wrzuć tam options snd-hda-intel model=asus
<Eldunar> jest
<TheNumb> masz teraz dwie opcje
<TheNumb> reboot albo rmmod sna-hda-intel
<TheNumb> i modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Eldunar> ale gdzie te opcje?
<TheNumb> ja bym jeszcze zajrzał do alsamixer
<Eldunar> a czje
<Eldunar> niewazne:D
<Eldunar>  ERROR: Module sna_hda_intel is not currently loaded
<Ashiren> no to tylko modprobe
<Eldunar> dominik@Lapek:~$ modprobe sna-hda-intel
<Eldunar> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:673 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with '﻿options'
<Eldunar> modprobe: FATAL: Module sna-hda-intel not found.
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> źle wpisałeś
<Ashiren> to w koncu snd czy sna
<TheNumb> snd nie sna
<TheNumb> ...
<Eldunar> sory:D
<TheNumb> i nie jako użytkownik
<TheNumb> tylko root
<TheNumb> czyli sudo omdprobe snd-hda-intel
<TheNumb> albo sudo alsa force-reload
<Eldunar> a tak wlasnie. Jeszcze od niedawna Ubuntu zwiesza mi się podczas wyłączania systemu. Przy tym ekranie ladowania
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/ZQj4bg0L <- error
<Ashiren> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<Eldunar> options snd-hda-intel model=asus
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> trzeba by ten plik i tak przenieść do modules-load.d
<TheNumb> bo w 15.04 systemd
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf /etc/modules-load.d/
<Eldunar> i znowu force-reload?
<Eldunar> ok bez errorów jak narazie
<TheNumb> zobacz jak dźwięk
<TheNumb> ten mikrofon
<Ashiren> < TheNumb> zobacz jak dźwięk
<TheNumb> jak nie działa to zmień na model=lenovo
<TheNumb> sprawdź jak dźwięk
<TheNumb> ...
<Ashiren> poczuj kolor niebieski ~
<TheNumb> Ashiren: da się poczuć kolor
<TheNumb> synestezja ;p
<Ashiren> yhym
<Eldunar> bajka chyba śmiga:) Dziekuje. A wspominałem wczesniej o tym problemie przy wyłączaniu. Macie jakies pomysły?
<TheNumb> pewnie wina ubuntu
<TheNumb> :(
<Eldunar> no fakt masz racje:)
<Eldunar> a czemu ubuntu nie chce współpracować?
<TheNumb> trzeba by pogrzebać
<TheNumb> może w dmesg coś wypluwa
<drathir> jackd czy jak on tam ma on nie wykrywal takich rzeczy? no i lepiej sprawdzic czy nie wyciszone i czy nie jest na cyfrowe przelaczone...
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/DdAYDjRL
<TheNumb> drathir: nie, po prostu alsa to gówno
<Eldunar> a wracajac do mikrofonu. Teraz działają oba chyba. Bo gdy "smyram " w miejscu gdzie jest mic w lapku to słychac szuranie. A gdy go zasłonie i "posmyram" po tym słuchawkowym również je słychać.
<TheNumb> możesz spróbować jeszcze z tym model=lenovo
<TheNumb> ;p
<Eldunar> to amo
<Eldunar> samo*
<Eldunar> a nie spoko jest. musiałem podlaczyc ponownie jacka:P
<Eldunar> ok dziekuje:)
<drathir> TheNumb: nie takie do konca, bo dzwiek lepszy pod linuxem niz winzgroza przewaznie jest...
<drathir> pomijajac takie przypadki ;p
<drathir> paviliony mialy fajnie 2xaudio + mic
<TheNumb> weź mi nawet nie mów
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> pavulon
<TheNumb> ze zdychającą nvidią
<drathir> odpukac mialem stycznosc z dzialajacymi modelami...
<drathir> minus jedyny to przebicia drobne moim zdaniem...
<Bazyl> :D
<dweller> 'działający HP'
<dweller> what kind of sorcery is this
<Dread> dweller: soa#1
<mati75> dweller: soa#1
<mati75> pavulony to nie hp
<Dread> pavulony to pavulony
<Dread> właśnie, mam jednego poskładać ;D
<mati75> młotkiem i przecinakiem?
<drathir> dweller: niestety nie na ubu dzialajacy;p
<Moon78> cześć wam wszystkim
<Wizard> Cześć
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jesteś?
<Wizard> Moon78: Zainstalowałeś Ubuntu i płaczesz nad losem?
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: jestem
<Moon78> nie nie płaczę
<Wizard> To się nagadał
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-26
<jacekowski> 1st
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> bry
<Guest92613> Czesc wam. Mam problem z libre office. Nie moge go odpalic. the application cannot be started. User installation could not be completed. Wczoraj pisałem prace i wszystko było ok.
<tomodachi> Guest92613: sprubuj odplic w terminal
<tomodachi> zeby wiecej sczegul zdobyc
<tomodachi> wpisz tam libreoffice
<Moon78> wizard czemu mam płakać nad losem
<Ashiren> bo ubuntu
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
<Wizard> Cześć
<Wizard> 15.04, fakt. Zignorowałem nawet to.
<Wizard> Ale jak to śpiewa Iron Maiden - there's a thin line between love and hate…
<Ashiren> ~
<Wizard> Siema, Ashiren.
<BlessJah> teraz jak 9 m-cy wsparcia daja, to sie nie oplaca
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a co sie oplaca?
<BlessJah> lts
<BlessJah> albo trolling
<BlessJah> tfu, rolling mialem na mysli
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> lts ssie pauke
<Wizard> OSX!
<Wizard> Tylko OSX!
<Wizard> Cukierki i karty kredytowe w jednym!
<TheNumb> cycki
<Wizard> To w wersji dla kobiet.
<lukasz> hej!
<lukasz> chcialem zainstalowac sobie diagramy czyli DIA
<lukasz> w pracy na ubuntu mi poszlo
<lukasz> na domowym nie
<lukasz> zrobilem sudo apt-get update
<lukasz> potem sudo apt-get install dia
<lukasz> i mam takie cos:
<lukasz> http://pastebin.com/X39PPbsu
<lukasz> 404 na repozytoria ubuntu
<lukasz> pliki z repozytorium ubuntu
<lukasz> tak jakby ich nei bylo
<lukasz> i faktycznie
<lukasz> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/dia/dia-common_0.97.2-13ubuntu1_all.deb
<lukasz> 404 w przegladarce
<lukasz> ale w pracy poszlo
<lukasz> czyli w pracy musialo pociagnac inna wersje
<lukasz> pytanei czemu u mnei w domu nie chce pociagnac nowszej wersji ?
<lukasz> ubuntu 13.10 mam
<BlessJah> w pracy masz nowszą wersję, prawda?
<BlessJah> wsparcie dla 13.10 skończyło się w połowie 2014 roku
<BlessJah> lukasz: powinieneś zaktualizować się do 14.04, ta wersja ma 5 lat wsparcia (do 2019 roku)
<lukasz> kurde myslalem ze 13.10 to lts
<BlessJah> niestety
<BlessJah> świeża instalacja?
<lukasz> cisne update
<lukasz> zegnajcie :O
<lukasz> ;(
<Ashiren> aww
<drathir> ciekawe czy zaraz wroci...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-27
<TheNumb> Quintasan: co to się znowu porobiło?
<TheNumb> marek znowu miesza
<TheNumb> ech
<gregorijus> Witam. zaczęło resetować mi aplikacje - wczoraj weather application, dziś qtorrent mi zresetował. W czym jest problem?
<gregorijus> czy może być to ze względu na brak miejsca na hdd?
<BlessJah> między innymi, niestety z tymi informacjami które dałeś nie jesteśmy w stanie pomóc
<gregorijus> a jakie są potrzebne?
<BlessJah> komunikat błędu?
<BlessJah> ale tak, brak miejsca na dysku jest jedną z możliwości
<Ashiren> i zasilacz
<TheNumb> Ashiren: nie zapominaj o za długim kablu w klawiaturze
<drathir> gregorijus: zobacz tez czy aktualizacji nie przerwalo...
<drathir> bry...
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Tak, miesza.
<buharin> potrzebuje jakiegos mocnego programisty :D bo mam pytanko trudne
<gjm> ty masz zawsze trudne pytania
<buharin> gjm, no to prawda ;d
<gjm> trudno wytrzymać, żeby się nie zlać
<mati75> "jak zainstalować gcc"
<Voldenet> buharin: musisz zainterfejsować ten obiekt po czym zrobić do niego wrapper, na końcu tylko dokumentacja i try/catch do adaptera, ewentualnie możesz go wstrzyknąć albo zrównoleglić
<Voldenet> trust me im an engynur
<buharin> Voldenet, ee?:D do czego to odpowiedz byla
<Voldenet> Do trudnego pytanka programistycznego
<TheNumb> tak
<Voldenet> i rzeczywiście, JAVA EE
<TheNumb> polecam tego allegrowicza
<TheNumb> wud fap again
<Voldenet> Strasznie smutne, że chciałeś zadać trudne pytanie
<Voldenet> a ja od 2 godzin czekam i zerkam na irca czy już napisałeś
<TheNumb> no
<gjm> xD
<BlessJah> buharin: uzyj dekoratora
<buharin> uzywal ktos xdotool?
<gjm> ktoś pewnie używał
 * TheNumb czytał raz mana
<TheNumb> liczy sie?
<gjm> zaliczam
<buharin> :D
<buharin> chce zeby xdotool wysylal klawisza do okna ktore nie jest aktywne
<buharin> bez uaktywaniania go
<gjm> nie da się
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<buharin> gjm, to chyba do tego dotarlem sam :D
<TheNumb> gjm: wyślij panu numer konta bankowego na pw
<TheNumb> buharin: opłata wynosi 50 zł + vat
<gjm> tak
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Fun fact: brakuje 140 000 USD.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: gdzie?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: w kubuntu?
<TheNumb> ,_,
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Wg. pieniędzy zebranych przez dotacje ze strony Canonicala brakuje 140 000 USD
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> i nie wiadomo gdzie poszły
<TheNumb> ech
<TheNumb> Pytanie czy bug czy feature
<Quintasan> Generalnie problem wziął się z tego że (prawie) każdy flavour ma na swojej stronie o tym że dotacje itp.
<Quintasan> Ale na stronie Canonicala pojawił się ten nieszczęsny slider który pozwalał ustawić ile % dotacji idzie na co
<Quintasan> Jedną z opcji było "Better support of flavours"
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-29
<Eldunar> Czesc wam. Zainstalowalem własnie openboxa obok mate desktop environment. Jednak do szczęscia rakuje mi kontroli głośnosci. Jak moge sprawdzić który program kontrolował glośność w mateDE?
<gjm> to był jakiś applet
<gjm> mate-volume-control-applet
<gjm> to nie pyknie, chyba że uzyjesz panel z mate
<gjm> also, volumeicon działa
<Eldunar> sprawdze:)
<Eldunar> a jak nie pojdzie to zainstalwoac pavucontrol?
<Eldunar> jednak dziala ten aplet
<Eldunar> a cos zeby łapało z klawiatury kontorle dzwiekiem (+ , - , Mute)?
<gjm> obkey i zbinduj
<gjm> podrzuciłbym ci jak to u mnie wyglądało, ale nie mam tego komputera pod ręką
<gjm> amixer cośtam
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/WjTrnW66 cos ala w ten sposob?
<gjm> dokładnie
<Eldunar> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=73020 spojrz na to drugi post
<gjm> powinno wykryć funkcyjne
<Eldunar> to chyba to nie?
<gjm> ale jak uzywasz tego appleta z mate, to po co ci gvolwheel?
<gjm> chyba, że mówisz o trzecim poście
<Eldunar> tzn trzeci sory druga odpowiedz:)
<Eldunar> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Openbox:_Control_Speaker_Volume_Using_the_Keyboard_(ALSA)
<Eldunar> ok mam:P
<Eldunar> dzieki:D
<gjm> o boge, gnome-terminal psuje linki jak jest nawias
<systemd> no
<Eldunar> a jak moge sprawdzic jak klawisze na klawiaturze sa reprrezentowane w linuxie?
<gjm> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_keyboard_keys
<Ashiren> arch :3
<Eldunar> dzieki. Tylko lipnie bo cos mi openbox nie chce współpracowac:D
<Eldunar> http://pastebin.com/C8mxj4YW sprawdziłem jaki kod mają przyciski ( od 113 do 115 ) zamieniłem ana kod szesnastkowy i... nic
<Eldunar> a nie chwila... moze działa tylko komenda nie ta chyba: dominik@Lapek:~$ amixer set Master 10%+
<Eldunar> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<Ashiren> to sprawdz czy przycisk wywoluje jakakolwiek komende
<Ashiren> a potem popraw komende
<Eldunar> ok
<Eldunar> komenda szwankuje jednak;/
<Eldunar> pactl set-sink-volume 0 +10% w ten sposob dziala
<Ashiren> mhm
<Wizard> Siema
<illumanti> hej
<gjm> no cześć
<Wizard> srogi_wpierdol: Zmień nick.
<drathir> Wizard: hrhr to sie nazywa refleks... ;p
<Wizard> To się nazywa hilight.
<Wizard> Czy jakoś tak ;D
<BlessJah> mi nie highlightuje na nicki
<BlessJah> da sie tak?
<BlessJah> na join i zmiane nicka hilight?
<drathir> BlessJah: na joina zapewne da, ale czy zmiane nicka?
<variuss> czesc, mial moze ktos problem z wylaczeniem lapka uzywajac xfce4? mianowicie lcd i diody zostaja caly czas wlaczone
<variuss> problemu nie ma gdy uzywam kde
<drathir> variuss: ile swapa masz?
<variuss> drathir, 2GB
<drathir> a to raczej nie to, bo szybko 2g oprozni...
<drathir> variuss: probowales spod ssh sprawdzic co sie dzieje na kompie?
<drathir> ewentualnie ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<variuss> drathir, nic nie dziala tylko podswietlenie lcd i diody sa wlaczone
<variuss> drathir, z ssh jeszcze nie probowalem
<mati75> spróbuj z konsoli wyłączyć
<mati75> sudo poweroff
<mati75> bo możliwe że to wina kernela a nie środowiska
<variuss> to samo
<variuss> systemctl poweroff daje taki sam wynik
<TheNumb> huh
<variuss> dopiero po uruchomieniu kde dziala normalnie
<TheNumb> no to może coś z upower
<TheNumb> ech
<TheNumb> to ubuntu
<drathir> groups?
<BlessJah> sigh, cos mu nie pasuje moja konfiguracja sieci
<BlessJah> fajnie by bylo jakby w logach cos plul
<BlessJah> ubuntu </3
<variuss> dokladnie debian stawiany debootstrapem
<drathir> dodaj sie do power w ostatecznosci...
<drathir> w sensie do grupy "power"....
<mati75> jaki debian?
<Wizard> variuss: #debian-pl
<variuss> stretch amd64
<mati75> soa#1
<TheNumb> drathir: po co?
<TheNumb> systemd teraz wszystkim zarządza
<mati75> w sumie możliwe że coś robi
<mati75> ja mam openrc
<drathir> TheNumb: yea systemd zarzadza, nie user ;p
<drathir> to debian tez juz zmigrowal?
<drathir> koniec swiata...
<variuss> chyba juz jakis czas temu
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> 8 to pierwsze wydanie z systemd
<drathir> TheNumb: to sie zacznie cyrk jak serwery zaczna migrowac ;/ ciekawe jak duzo na bsd-ki sie przeniesie...
<drathir> czy tam gentoo, bo chyba nie zamierzaja przechodzic o ile dobrze kojarze...
<TheNumb> drathir: ale hola hola
<TheNumb> w debianie nie ma przymusu
<TheNumb> możesz sobie zmienić inita na to co lubisz
<TheNumb> ja akurat do systemd nic nie mam ;-)
<drathir> ooo... no to fajnie bedzie, tylko ciekawe jak bedzie z apkami jak sie zostanie czy ze zrodel samemu nie trzeba bedzie kompilowac...
<drathir> bo powoli z dodawaniem systemd do zaleznosci w aplikacjach cyrki tez sie robia...
<TheNumb> czemu?
<TheNumb> Na desktopie może i tak.
<TheNumb> Na serwerach to nie ma znaczenia.
<drathir> TheNumb: oby, oby nie zaczeli sie dobierac do serwerowych rzeczy...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-30
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/aZ3AnAA.jpg
<Ashiren> :) https://i.imgur.com/bNnlWDY.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XAH117l.jpg
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/Yv3UZPT.jpg
<illumanti> hej
<Ashiren> ohai
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/yE7FlIu.jpg
<illumanti> lol ;-)
<illumanti> uff, jak cieplo dzisiaj
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> ale deszcz byl
<illumanti> we Włoszech mieszkam, tutaj nie padało dzisiaj
<illumanti> ale kilka dni temu był taki grad, myslalem ze mi szyby powybija
<illumanti> wygladało na zewnatrz jakby wszystko w sniegu bylo
<drathir> lol win 7 to juz dead jest?
<Dread> nie
<Dread> jeszcze nie
<Dread> jeszcze wsparcie ma
<drathir> extended cokolwiek to znaczy...
<drathir> to do 2020 niby jrst, ale czort wie czy to nie extra latne...
<drathir> jest*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2013/4/16/9fd7b006-12d7-4be9-84d3-9fe42189efa4.png
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-31
<mattti> bry
<Dread> 19:24:05            @q3k | emeryth: w sumie jak raz byl hackanocthon, to powstał soundboard
<Dread> 19:24:09            @q3k | arguably najlepszy projekt w HS
<Dread> 19:24:11            @q3k | evur
<Dread> 19:24:25        +emeryth | q3k: to nie był hackaton, to byłeś ty i alkohol
<Dread> wuuut
<Dread> co ta mysz
<Dread> i co ja miałem w schowku oO?
<gjm> xD
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Ehh…
<illumanti> :)
<TheNumb> immalunti
<Wizard> Cześć, TheNumb
<Wizard> CZeść, illumanti
<Wizard> CZeść, Voldenet
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry Wizardzie
<Wizard> Voldenet: Jednak zdecydowałem się na c#
<Wizard> Warto mieć w portfolio też :D
<Voldenet> to samo mi mówili, jak chcieli mnie na sianokosy wziąć
<Voldenet> "warto mieć w portfolio"
<TheNumb> Cześć, Wizard
<Wizard> Voldenet: Wal się :D
<Wizard> Mnie na piłkę wyciągają.
<TheNumb> Wizard: myślę, że to robi codziennie ;-)
<TheNumb> `W`
<Wizard> Mówią chodź, będzie fajnie.
<Voldenet> co
<Wizard> Voldenet: Walisz się codziennie?
<Wizard> W sumie dobre dla zdrowia też :)
<Voldenet> nie potwierdzam, nie zaprzeczam
<TheNumb> Wizard: idź, po meczu będzie cerveza
<TheNumb> ;d
<Voldenet> co za bojówki Dudy mi do łóżka zaglądają...?!
<Wizard> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_lHI1opADk
<Wizard> TheNumb: Myślę, że z ich podejściem to i w trakcie może być.
<Wizard> Se np. na siatkówkę chodzą.
<TheNumb> to nawet lepiej
<Wizard> I z tego, co mi koleżanka opowiadała, to idą na plażę, 4 osoby grają, reszta leży i pije piwo.
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: oglądałeś już Kung Fury?
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> Oglądałem
<Wizard> ZAJEBISTE
<TheNumb> soundtrack jest na itunes
<TheNumb> i spotify
<TheNumb> ;p
<Wizard> I właśnie przez Kung Fury znalazłem tę składankę.
<Wizard> Ta muzyka jest zajebista :D
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> no
<xaxes`> o, czas obejrzeć
<TheNumb> xaxes`: lepiej śpij w starbaksie
<TheNumb> czy innym kofi hewen
<Wizard> Podesłałem film mamie. Nie była zachwycona ;D
<illumanti> coffee heaven jeszcze istnieje?
<TheNumb> U mnie we wsi przemianowali już 90% kofi hewen na "Costa"
<illumanti> nie zmienilit ego na costa coffee?
<BlessJah> 1637 < Wizard> Warto mieć w portfolio też :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: D też się będziesz uczył?
<TheNumb> illumanti: xaxes` jest w srakowie
<CookieM> kung fury to kolejny dowód na nieśmiertelność lat 80.
<Wizard> Nie.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: od D się odczep
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Bo z tego ni ma piniondzów.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ciekawy wynalazek
<TheNumb> Chociaż mnie ostatnio interesuje Rust
<BlessJah> TheNumb: znasz czy tylko sie interesujesz?
<Wizard> Chyba na twoim aucie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: ej nie
<TheNumb> Wizard: ostatnio robiłem :<
<TheNumb> BlessJah: bawiłem się w D
<TheNumb> Nic większego nie spłodziłem
<TheNumb> Nie było sensu :)
 * BlessJah nie wypowiada sie o jezykach ktore nie zna
<Wizard> No ten język jest bez sensu.
<Wizard> Tak, jak Go.
<BlessJah> chyba ze jest to perl
<BlessJah> perl ssie
<Wizard> Perl ssie.
<TheNumb> ssie
<TheNumb> już python lepszy
<Wizard> Przynajmniej tu się zgadzamy
<TheNumb> ale to i tak nie to
<BlessJah> z drugiej strony, mozna mocno skondensowane programy w nim pisac
 * BlessJah nie lubi jak sie wszyscy zgadzaja i nie mozna toczyc flame'ów
<Wizard> No nie, mój współlokator się miał dziś wyprowadzać…
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tylko nie wiem gdzie tu use case :D
<Wizard> Wrócil o 6, wstał o 13, poszedł na obiad, tera znów chrapie.
<TheNumb> dla skondensowanych programów
<TheNumb> Wizard: do 24:00 jeszcze sporo czasu
<Wizard> No nie wiem, w sumie potem wybywam na lotnisko odebrać kobitę, przynosimy graty tu i idziemy w miasto.
<Wizard> Jutro jest jakieś święto i mam wolne
<TheNumb> to dobrze
<BlessJah> Wizard: dzień dziecka
<Wizard> Nie mam pojęcia, coś kościelnego, ale mam to w sumie gdzieś.
<xaxes`> * | BlessJah nie lubi jak sie wszyscy zgadzaja i nie mozna toczyc flame'ów
<TheNumb> linuks to syf
<TheNumb> discuss?
<Wizard> Zgadzam się.
<TheNumb> +1
<xaxes`> Dziękujemy za aplikacje do HS-KRK, gratulujemy - zostałeś przyjęty
<TheNumb> xaxes`: ja też złożę
<TheNumb> będę dojeżdżał z wro
<TheNumb> raz na 3 miesiące
<xaxes`> specjalnie by toczyć flejmy z Wiktorem?
<Wizard> A może ktoś chce do Barcy? :D
<TheNumb> Kto to Wiktor?
<Wizard> Moja firma potrzebuje koderów.
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja! na zmywak
<Wizard> Na zmywak nie, bo będziesz mieszkał z Cyganami.
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> to prawie jak z czarnymi
<TheNumb> ech
<Wizard> No z czarnymi też możesz.
<Wizard> Albo z beżowymi.
<TheNumb> ;f
<Wizard> Będą cię budzić o piątej, żebyś mógł z nimi w dywanik łbem ponawalać.
<Wizard> Idę poleżeć
<BlessJah> Wizard: java? czy normalnych jezykow tez szukaja?
<TheNumb> Wizard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzjnrkLexsg
<Wizard> BlessJah: JS ;D
<gjm> JP
<Wizard> Na 400%
<gjm> bo Quad Core
<Wizard> TheNumb: Dobre
<TheNumb> Wizard: no, z kung fury ;p
<TheNumb> jp na 800 % bo z HT
<illumanti> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuLL8g8ena0 lol
<Wizard> Jakieś gunwo po niemiecku, nie klikajcie
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> gestapo ss
<BlessJah> Wizard: wlasnie sie ucze js
<Wizard> Spoko
<Wizard> Krzyż i pentagram na drogę ;D
<BlessJah> jezyk jest slaby
<TheNumb> ale kasa dobra
<TheNumb> tak? :P
<BlessJah> nie wiem, wizard moze wiedziec
<BlessJah> mi kazali, to sie ucze
<xaxes`> TheNumb: w Javie większa, a rak nniejszy
<BlessJah> mad max, warto?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: necro666 powie co innego :DDDDD
<TheNumb> BlessJah: różne opinie krążą
<TheNumb> BlessJah: lepiej się przekonać samemu :)
<BlessJah> wlasnie ide
<Wizard> Na Mad Max?
<Wizard> Ja chyba se jeszcze raz Kung Fury obejrzę.
<Wizard> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/15/05/31/1421223/mystery-woman-recycles-200000-apple-i-computer
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Takie rzeczy tylko w USA.
<mattti> Bry
<mattti> żyjo tu?
<illumanti> sii
<variuss> a zyji
<variuss> zyjo
<mattti> ale to życie to do rzyci
<mattti> za dużo wiedźmina ;)
<variuss> 3?
<mattti> nom
<variuss> ciekawe czy wyjdzie natywna wersja pod linuksika
<variuss> xD
<mattti> podobno ma wyjść
<mattti> w dwójkę nie grałem pod linuchem
<mattti> jedynie areny odpalałem
<variuss> ja mialem ale tez nie gralem :/
<variuss> nawet w 1 dlugo nie gralem ale ksiazki zarabiste xd
<mattti> pewnie na tej samej konfiguracji słabiej będzie zoptymalizowany pod linucha
<variuss> czy ja wiem
<mattti> mam ati
<mattti> więc to może też chodzić o sterowniki
<variuss> silnik half life dzialal duuzo lepiej na opengl + linuks
<variuss> aaa to ati to kupa
<variuss> a bynajmniej teraz
<variuss> polowy rzeczy nie bedzie obslugiwac
<variuss> gdzies byl artykul ze w 100% to tylko nvidia bedzie wspierana przez nowe tytuly
<mattti> no myślę o dołożeniu jakiegoś geforca
<variuss> a na konsolach dalej ati siedzi xD
<mattti> nie wiedziałem nawet
<mattti> brajdak ma ps3 to przy świętach mam jedynie kontakt z konsolą
<mattti> i fifa
<variuss> nie wiem jak xone ale ps4 na 100 ati
<variuss> jaguar chyba
<variuss> ja kupilem x360
<mattti> jaguar?
<variuss> tfu cpu jaguar 8 rdzeniowy
<mattti> kupiłem niedawno i5820K
<mattti> w sumie nie wiem czy wykorzystam go w części chociaż
<mattti>  ale stwierdziłem, że będę miał na parę lat
<variuss> ja nawet nie patrze na czesci do zwyklych pc
<variuss> tydzien temu zjaralem i5 2410m w lapku
<variuss> i zrobilem przesiadke na netbooka z pentiumem 3540
<mattti> przekręciłeś?
<variuss> znaczy nie wiem czy sie przegrzal i plyta glowna poszla czy tylko bios
<variuss> ale czasem nie reaguje na nic
<mattti> ja tam lubię PC
<mattti> zawsze coś można pogrzebać
<mattti> jakiś czas temu w końcu zamieniłem swoją obudowę na coś konkretnego
<mattti> co do wiedźmina mam saphire radeon hd 7770 i śśmiga
<mattti> wiedźmin jest naprawdę dobrą grą
<mattti> fajnie że nie masz tak jasnych decyzji do podjęcia
<mattti> większość decyzji w żaden sposób nie jest jednoznaczna
<variuss> widzialem mapki
<variuss> to wydaje sie ze to jest gra na co najmniej miesiac xd
<mattti> są naprawde duże
<mattti> co prawda jestem na drugiej otwartej
<mattti> ale robi wrażenie
<variuss> tak sie zastanawiam tyko jak to wszystko bedzie na ps4 wygladac
<variuss> skoro pc juz sa 2-3 razy wydajniejsze
<variuss> a ps4 ledwo co wyszlo
<variuss> i juz jest w tyle
<mattti> może konsole modułow
<mattti> modułowe powinni wprowadzić
<mattti> ale to pozbycie się części ideii konsol jak dla mnie
<mattti> kupuję konsolę i grę na nią
<mattti> i nic mnie żadne wymagania nie interesują
<Wizard> Moja se kupila Wiedźmina na PS4 i mówi, że wygląda dobrze.
<mattti> na PC na mojej karcie też wygląda dobrze
<mattti> ale jestem fanem grywalności nie grafiki
<variuss> ale ty chyba na dosyc niskich detalach grasz przy swoim radku
<mattti> bez żadnego podkręcania
<mattti> na autodetekcji
<variuss> ja piernicze
<variuss> tak patrze na testy
<variuss> i najnowszy gf gtx titan za blisko 4 tysiace czasem spada do 50 paru klatek :P
<mattti> ale czy taka częstość klatek jest potrzebna?
<Wizard> Ponoć na PS4 też czsem są jakieś przycinki, ale ostatnio wypuścili łatkę.
<variuss> sadze ze jeszcze nie jedna lata wyjdzie na wiedzmina
<mattti> na pewno
<mattti> ale nie czuję się jak beta tester
<mattti> jak moja gra to czasem nie działają  przyciski sterowania
<mattti> po naciśnięciu esc np
<variuss> troszku slabo
<variuss> no ale beda mieli co poprawiac
<variuss> wkoncu najdrozsza polska produkcja
<mattti> mimo wszystko nie  rozcarowuje
<Wizard> Nie rozcarowuje?
<mattti> mimo błędów nie rozczarowuje
<Wizard> To dobrze, rozcarowywali bolszewicy.
<Wizard> ;]
<mattti> spełnia oczekiwania
<Wizard> No spoko, nie płakaj, rozumiem.
<mattti> pożeram nie płakam
<mattti> lechh wygrywa bedzie dobrze
<variuss> a z kim gra? ::P
<mattti> pogoń
<Wizard> Pogonią?
<Wizard> Dziś przeczytałem, że Widzew spada do 2. ligi.
<mattti> Tak z Pogonią Szczecin
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> jest przedostatni - tylko dlatego, że na ostatnim miejscu jest drużyna, która wycofała się z rozgrywek.
<mattti> Termalica Bruk-Bet gra w Ekstra od przyszłego sezonu
<Wizard> Wiem, dobre to jest :D
<Wizard> I na tym skończy się pewnie klub.
<mattti> Flota świnoujście no tak
<mattti> nie sądzę
<mattti> dadzą radę kilka sezonów pograć
<mattti> chociaż bełchatów z tego co kojarzę walczy o byt a sponsora mają majętnego
<mattti> najmniejsza znana mi miejscowość w najwyższej klasie rozgrywkowej w piłce nożnej
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> No cóż, powodzenia w LM ;D
<mattti> wypada życzyć powodzenia Lechowi :)
<mattti> jeszcze 2 kolejki zostaną po tej
<Wizard> :]
<mattti> Odnośnie ostatnich miejsc to jeszcze jest Ok że nikt nie ma punktów ujemnych :)
<mattti> nc + dalej pewnie mieć ekstraklasę
<mattti> ale polsat kupił I ligę
<mattti> termalica narazie będzie grać w krakowie na hutniku
<variuss> macie jakis dobry stream
<variuss> >
<variuss> ?
<variuss> pewnie dosyc dlugo tam bedzie goscic
<mattti> nie no to co wszyscy
<mattti> no niekoniecznie
<mattti> sponsor ma kasę i będzie dostosowywał obiekt w niecieczy do wymogów Ekstraklasy
<mattti> Bytowia w tym sezonie miała walczyć o wejście do I ligi
<mattti> mają ten swój Drutex
<mattti> ale coś nie szła im ta walka o awans
<mattti> raczej zamykali ligę niż byli na premiowanym miejscu
<mattti> a co do streamingu jest lipa bo weeb tv nie działa
<mattti> a co do niecieczy od paru lat trzymałem kciuki za awans
<mattti> będzie większy cyrk w EK
<mattti> Gdybym tylko ten czas poświęcił na coś konstruktynwego zamiast oglądać piłkę kopaną
<mattti> a po za piłką co tam?
<variuss> kojarzysz jak zmienic ustawienia botowania? zamiast logow dotyczacych uruchamianych uslug jak wrzucic obrazek czy cos animowanego
<variuss> ?
<variuss> ala logo winshita czy te z minta?
<TheNumb> to się nazywa plymouth
<TheNumb> i jeśli masz zamknięte sterowniki nvidii to nie będzie działało
<variuss> oo wlasnie
<variuss> dziekuje slicznie
<Ashiren> wee
<mattti> to łii
<mattti> czy weźcie go stąðd?
<mattti> stąd
<Ashiren> :?
<mattti> a teraz pytanie do rzeczy czy spod ubu mogę na debianie zainstalowanym na innym dysku w komputrze zainstalować sterowniki graficzne
<mattti> teraz próbuję je zainstalować jednak po reboocie nie wstaje sesja KDE
<mattti> co mogę sprawdzić
<mattti> co zainstalować
<mattti> instaluję sterowniki pod konsolą z pendrive'a bo niestety nie mam skonfigurowanego łącza z siecią poza X-ami
<mattti> co tam mogę zrobić
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-30
<neq5> dzień dobry ;;]
<phoenix_> witam
<phoenix_> tak czytam dokumentacje na temat postfix dovecot i jesli w master.cf wpisze np mydomain = prvmail.pl to jak to zrobic zeby np miec druga.pl trzecia.pl tzn peter@druga.pl i czarek@prvmail.pl na tym samym serwerze?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-31
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze jak przekierowac wszystkie requesty do apache z poza local hosta bez https na https - mam cos takiego ale nie dziala http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37545873/apache-rewrite-http-to-https-for-non-local-connections
<wincyj> 'ale nie dziala'
<wincyj> elo
<gjm> jemu zawsze nie działa
<gjm> wszystko
<mati75> musk mu nie dziala
<grek> wiecie moze dlaczego jak dam w htacces apacha - Header add MyHeader %{REMOTE_ADDR} to wywala
<grek> potrzebuje sprawdzic jaki to adres
<grek> bo nie dziala mi to http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37545873/apache-rewrite-http-to-https-for-non-local-connections
<grek>  Header add MyHeader $REMOTE_ADDR tez nie dziala wie moze ktos jak dodac do naglowka ta informacje
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-01
<phoenix_> witam, mam problem maly, moze ktos wie, przy dovecot -n pokazuje mi cos Unknown setting: driver
<phoenix_> ze niby mysql nie jest odpowiedni, co tam wstawic skoro uzywam mysql
<phoenix_> ?
<firemark> zawsze pytający odchodzą
<tobiasz29> i o to cho
<pvsharov> co?
<gjm> nintendo
<pvsharov> ?
<Ashiren> taka firma. potocznie oryginalny pegasus
<pvsharov> no wiem, a co z tego?
<Ashiren> widac nie w temacie jestes
<Ashiren> my tez nie
<pvsharov> hmm..
<neq5> witam
<neq5> żyje ktoś? ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-02
<gjm> jasne
<Ashiren> ale go juz nie ma
<Ashiren> i nie wroci wiecej
<wincyj> wincyj:
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-03
<Ashiren> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-04
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/gzoYVGW.jpg
<gjm> :3
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: skąd masz MOJEGO Kubę?   :<
<Ashiren> pics or its lies
<wincyj> elo
<firemark> elo
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/y2waT5D.jpg
<tobiasz29> pix akurat cokolwiek załatwi  o_o
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/gYHghGW.jpg
<d42> :3
<tobiasz29> TEN kt jest u mnie zakazany .. akurat  .... :x
<tobiasz29> o
<Ashiren> :?
<tobiasz29> no...
<Ashiren> :<
<tobiasz29> bo moja kotka siedzi przed ekranem i mruczy  :]
<tobiasz29> i myszą rusza  :>
<Ashiren> aww
<tobiasz29> af nie af ...
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<gjm> ja kiedyś kotu w pracy puściłem jakieś ptaszki na yt
<gjm> usiadł i oglądał
<d42> kotek pedał :3
<tobiasz29> * padał
<gjm> sam jesteś padał :|
<tobiasz29> ,_,
<tobiasz29> kot oglądający yt..
<tobiasz29> ..
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/WapM0Ft.jpg
<tobiasz29> glina i prokurator
<CookieM> no, to był serial
<tobiasz29> kot i właściciel..  :)
<Ashiren> to ostatnio robi furore https://assets.rbl.ms/5570846/980x.jpg
<tobiasz29> +++
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/40ae4fe72a9847cfbd06891c74fece9c?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=23c8402193c01ba54949333db67316be
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/f2C81PG.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-29
<drathir> gjm: kolorowych...
<malutka> Cześć
<ximian> cześć
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<ximian> bry
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> Ashiren: bry..
<drathir> ximian: bry...
<ximian> bry drathir
<malutka> hejka
<malutka> test
<gjm> Nie działa.
<Mhrok> Helou
<Mhrok> Jakiś idiota przekopał się przez jakiś światłowód 7 km od mojego domu i odciął całą okolicęod internetu. :|
<mati75> oj tam oj tam
<mati75> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/swiat/75-letnia-kobieta-odciela-caly-kraj-od-internetu/lxz52
<mati75> można tak
<firemark> mati75: ;)
<Mhrok> mati75: nie wiem, ile koleś miał lat. :(
<drathir> Mhrok: polacy tez potrafia ;p
<gjm> Sprzedać światłowód na złom.
<drathir> Mhrok: swiatlowody przerywac i nawet nie na dnie morza ;p
<Mhrok> Ale nadal jestem zły, jak dostaję powiadomienia z LiveATC, że feedy leżą. Tym bardziej, że przedwczoraj miałem problemy z prądem i UPS nie wytobił.
<drathir> Mhrok: aaa o pradzie to nawet nie przypominaj... znam ten bol...
<drathir> Mhrok: sek w tym, ze swiatlo zapewne jak choinki oznakowane i nie tylko na papierze...
<Mhrok> drathir: u mnie to oznakowanie niezbyt potrzebne, skoro wszystko widać gołym okiem, bo wisi na słupach :D
<drathir> Mhrok: a udostepniasz z jakich lotnisk?
<Mhrok> drathir: EPWA Ground i EPWA Delivery Clearance
<Mhrok> *Clearance Delivery
<drathir> Mhrok: publiczne w sensie bylaby mozliwosc czasem sie podpiac? na priv tez zaden problem...
<Mhrok> https://www.liveatc.net/search/?icao=waw
<Mhrok> drathir: ^
<drathir> Mhrok: dzieki... ^^
<Mhrok> Spoko, to i tak leci w internet ciągle, oszałamiające 16 kbps albo coś koło tego. :D
<mhrok1> O, internety wróciły, światłowód pospawany. ;)
<drathir> Mhrok: a co za maszynke masz do nasluchu?
<Mhrok> drathir: dongla dvb-t i antenę z dwóch połmetrowych kawałkó rury.
<Mhrok> żadne rocket science :D
<drathir> Mhrok: jak odleglosc nieznaczna to i cudow nie potrzeba...
<Mhrok> Cała prawda. Mieszkam jakieś 3 km od lotniska, więc faktycznie masz rację. A i tak z tą komunikacją jest prosto - jak widzisz, to i możesz usłyszeć.
<gjm> malutka: …
<malutka> gjm: ...
<gjm> . . .
<malutka> .  .  .
<Mhrok> Nie wiem, czyje kropki są lepsze.
<firemark> kropki nienawiści
<carramba> kropli w kalendarzu
<carramba> .(tu pojechalem komus na fb), .(to mnie ktos pojechal), . (o kurdr te krope to jednak na czerwono zaznacze)
<gjm> .
<carramba> gjm, czerwony pazdziernik :>
<Bischoop> Czesc
<Wiciu> Na jednym mam Ubuntu na drugim Kubuntu i trudno mi sie zdecydowac przy czym zostac. Jakies plusy i minusy?
<gjm> Jeden rabin powie tak.
<gjm> Drugi rabin powie nie.
<Wiciu> haha raczej chodzilo o doswiadczenie kogos kto mial z dwoma
<gjm> Nie wiem, Kubuntu używałem maks. 10 minut. Na swoim komputerze pożegnałem się z Ubuntu przy 10.10.
<gjm> Miałem przez 2,5 roku w poprzedniej pracy i działało, ale wkurzało.
<gjm> Od razu lepiej.
<kubusianka> hm, jak wróci GNOME to może po 12 latach zainstaluję znowu ubuntu...
<Wiciu> gjm: Xbuntu sie ma dobrze?
<Wiciu> Mialem przez dlugi czas Xfce na slacku
<Wiciu> kubusianka: A Ubuntu to nie gnome czasem?
<kubusianka> Wiciu, pod spodem tak
<kubusianka> ale na górze jest rak-software
<Wiciu> kurde namieszali tego
<kubusianka> czyli Unity, sforkowany panel sterowania i software center nie-od-gnome
<kubusianka> bo jak wiadomo, all Pokemon exist for the profit of Team Rocket, and all the Linux software exists for the glory of Red Hat
<Wiciu> zaczne Xbuntu zasysac
<kubusianka> więc należy wywalić cały soft od ubuntu i zrobić Fedorę na debach :D
<kubusianka> wszak Ubuntu nie powinno być niczym ponad repozytorium do debiana i opcjonalnym UI do instalatora :D
<Wiciu> Fedora w ogole mi nie przypadla
<Wiciu> Ale widzialem tylko 1sze wydania
<Wiciu> A co ze slackiem sie stalo?
<gjm> Halo, mamy 2017.
<Wiciu> Super byl
<Wiciu> gjm: dlatego pytam co sie stalo a nie co sie dzieje :-)
<kubusianka> "pierwsze wydania fedory"
<kubusianka> LOL
<kubusianka> 2003
<Wiciu> ROTFL
<Wiciu> Leci co?
<Wiciu> Wczesniej RH byl
<kubusianka> RH dalej jest
<Wiciu> ale czy dalej funkcjonuje jak kiedys w 90s?
<Wiciu> To od nich 1szego Lina mialem
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-30
<drathir> xfce to fajna alternatywa dla g2...
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> g2?
<malutka> Cześć
<drathir> Ashiren: gnome2
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<malutka1> gjm: ...
<malutka1> ale dla malutka ;P
<malutka1> dzieki!
<Wiciu> Hi
<Wiciu> Mam taki problem, odpalilem z flasha ubuntu, Kubuntu i jest jeden maly wspolny problem: ekran miga gdy poruszam myszka lub naciskam klawisze albo wlacze film. Pytanie czy ktos mial podobny problem i go rozwiazal po zainstalowaniu systemu?
<Dread> usunąć flasha
<gjm> Tak.
<firemark> owszem
<Ashiren> zawsze czy tylko w czasie odpalania flasha
<Wiciu> Ashiren: po zainstalowaniu tez
<Wiciu> gjm: jakies rozwiazanie problemu?
<Ashiren> a probowales usunac flasha i zobaczyc czy sie naprawilo
<diogenes_> a co sie zlamalo?
<Wiciu> Ashiren tak, pogooglowalem i wyglada to raczej na nie taki odosobniony problem
<Ashiren> nie uzywaj flasha [solved]
<Wiciu> https://sudodblog.wordpress.com/2015/01/31/ubuntu-tech-snippet-12-fix-the-nvidia-screen-flicker-bug-in-ubuntu/
<Wiciu> diogenes_: Mam taki problem, odpalilem z flasha ubuntu, Kubuntu i jest jeden maly wspolny problem: ekran miga gdy poruszam myszka lub naciskam klawisze albo wlacze film. Pytanie czy ktos mial podobny problem i go rozwiazal po zainstalowaniu systemu?
<vimar> Hi
<Ashiren> hihi
<vimar> hehe
<TheNumb> hoho
<firemark> install gentoo
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> install arch
<drathir> a zawsze sie powtarza, zeby uziemic myszke, zeby przebic nie miala ;p ^^
<slawek> Witam All
<malutka> czesc slawek
<slawek> Korzystacie z menadżera screenlets?
<firemark> hmm a moze by tak usluga screenless
<malutka> no raczej usługa
<firemark> postawiasz sobie monitory LCD na amazonie
<slawek> mi wyświetla słowo: menadżer :)
<malutka> taki jest problem slawek?
<slawek> malutka nie ma żadnego, tak tylko pytam ]
<slawek> a z jakiego klijenta poczty e-mail korzystacie i jakiego polecacie?
<firemark> z gmail, przegladarka
<firemark> działa
<slawek> firemark tnx
<slawek> czyli z poziomu przeglądarki a nie z innego oddzielnego programu
<firemark> dziwny czlowiek
<firemark> ale milo ze mu pomoglem :)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-31
<malutka> :)
<diogenes_> malutka, co sie usmiechasz? miales sen o kotkach?
<bartek> hiho z rana
<malutka1> siemson!
<gjm> :>
<drathir> bry...
<malutka1> cze
<drathir> malutka1: witam...
<diogenes_> hejka, a kto sie korzysta firefox?
<gjm> A po polsku?
<malutka1> ktos na pewno diogenes_
<diogenes_> moje pytanie, czy firefox umije wyszukowac tacy literki jak ć, ń, ó, ś, ź
<diogenes_> gjm, polakiem to nie jestem wiec jak umijem tak pisze :)
<malutka1> :O
<confluency> diogenes_: czy pytasz się, czy na przykład Google potrafi szukać słów z polskimi znakami?
<confluency> Potrafi, ale to nie ma niczego wspólnego z Firefoxem.
<gjm> diogenes_: A, okej, nie wiedziałem.
<diogenes_> confluency, nie, nie google a kiedy masz jakas stronke otwarta w firefox i chcesz szukac z ctrl+f w firefoxie to on nie znajduje niektorzy literki czy slowa ktore maja w sobie literki na przyklad jesli szukam slowo „școala„ to slowo ma literke „ș„ i firefox nie umije znachodzic taka literke a google chrome umije
<confluency> Aaaa.
<confluency> Czekaj, sprawdzę.
<diogenes_> ok
<confluency> diogenes_: mi znajduje.
<gjm> Mój znajduje.
<diogenes_> confluency, czekaj zaraz dam czy stronke
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2017/05/31/2017-05-31-101904-screenshot.png
<confluency> diogenes_: jak czasami nie znajduje, to może być dlatego, że to co widzisz na ekranie jako literę nie jest literą w HTML.
<confluency> diogenes_: na przykład zobacz https://www.google.com/search?q=școala
<gjm> W sumie racja.
<diogenes_> confluency, na przyklad na tej stronce: http://lex.justice.md/md/286119/ jest artikul 74 i on sie zaczyna slowen „Obligația” ale jak szukam w firefoxie slowo „Obligația” to firefox nie znachodzi bo tam jest literka „ț” - rumunska, a chrome znachodzi
<gjm> ţ i ț to inne znaczki.
<diogenes_> gjm, ț jest rumunska literka diacritics
<diogenes_> to jest jak c po polsky
<diogenes_> polsku*
<gjm> No ale widzisz, to co wkleiłeś mi znajduje, ale przy innych słowach.
<confluency> Ale tu używają ţ, na pewno.
<gjm> obligaţi
<gjm> dizabilități
<confluency> diogenes_: sprawdź; poszukaj "Obligaţia"
<gjm> Wyglądają podobnie, ale to nie to samo.
<diogenes_> mi wogole znajduje tylko jak pisze „obliga” ale jak dodaje „ț” to juz na czerwone pisze ze nie ma takiego
<confluency> Może niepoprawnie używają podobnego znaku, ale używają.
<gjm> Nie wiem, czym się różnią.
<confluency> Może tak jak Polacy kiedyś pisali w ASCII bez znaków.
<gjm> diogenes_: To daj "Å£".
<gjm> Skopiuj i wklej.
<confluency> diogenes_: bo to nie ten sam znak!
<drathir> diogenes_: a jak skopiujesz znak ze strony do wyszukiwarki tez nie widzi?
<diogenes_> confluency, jak skopijuje ze strony to wszystko wporzo
<confluency> No, bo to nie ta sama litera.
<gjm> No właśnie, bo wpisujesz coś innego.
<gjm> Pewnie Chrome ma jakieś unidecoode na kiju.
<diogenes_> no wpisuje z normalnej rumunskiej klawiatury
<diogenes_> a chrome znajduje
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2017/05/31/2017-05-31-102907-screenshot.png
<confluency> Na Chromium istotnie działa i tak, i tak.
<gjm> Zobacz, różnią się.
<confluency> diogenes_: to z powodów historycznych.
<diogenes_> confluency, jak to historycznych?
<confluency> diogenes_: zobacz https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-comma, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-comma, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-comma
<confluency> Kiedyś nie było poprawnych znaków w Unicode, i wszyscy używali tych podobnych.
<firemark> Ciekawe
<diogenes_> a rozumiem, a czemu chromium i chrome nie ma tych problemow?
<confluency> A potem dodali, ale jest dużo dokumentów ze starymi znakami.
<gjm> Bo sobie dekodują.
<gjm> A Firefox nie.
<confluency> diogenes_: więc w Chromium widocznie traktują te znaki jak ten sam znak podczas szukania, ale w Firefoxie nie.
<confluency> Właśnie.
<diogenes_> rozumiem, dziekuje, a bylo by fajnie jak firefox tez umial to robic
<gjm> Można zgłosić.
<Voldenet> w sumie jak się spojrzy na NFKD, to dałoby się szukać tak
<Voldenet> żeby brać tylko pierwszy bajt z niego do szukania, ale podejrzewam, że to kwestia polityki
<Voldenet> > ["ț" NFKD:0x<0074 0326>] ["ţ" NFKD:0x<0074 0327>]
<Voldenet> bo szukając ț nie szuka się ţ i odwrotnie
<diogenes_> Voldenet, moze my inna wersje rumunskiego dla layout poszukac? bo tam sa sporo
<confluency> diogenes_: może klawisze do kompozycji? U mnie compose + , + t = ţ
<diogenes_> zobacze, sprobuje, dziekuje za pomoc wszystkim!
<malutka1> prosze diogenes_
<confluency> Ciekawy problem. :)
<gjm> ţ
<gjm> łoho
<gjm> Rzeczywiście.
<gjm> şţç
<nerihsa> ţ
<nerihsa> oO
<diogenes_> wlasnie to jest jedyny problem ktory mnie zmuszal miec chrome zajnstalowanego bo ja musze czytac duzo rzeczy i wyszukowac co mi potrzebne i firefox tego nie umjal ale zobacze co sie da zrobic
<drathir> confluency: w sumie to tak teoretycznie firefox prawidlowo wyszukuje w takim razie...
<gjm> gulyás
<drathir> bo szuka 1:1...
<gjm> pörkölt
<confluency> No, zależy co w tym wypadku znaczy "prawidłowo". Czy na stronie enkodowanej w ISO-8859-2 nie powinien znajdować polskich znaków Unicode?
<firemark> potrzebne to wam? :>
<gjm> Nie masz co robić?
<drathir> confluency: jesli system ma sie na utf8 to nie zdziwiloby mnie gdyby mial problemy z iso w sumie... dobrze, zeby byl przelacznik co zmniejsza restrykcyjnosc i zamiast ś wpisujac s tez zaznaczal z s we wszystkich jezykach...
<confluency> diogenes_: aha, a do poprawnych znaków używa się ";:, to znaczy compose + ; + t = ț. Ale może lepiej używaj dalej Chromium. ;)
<confluency> drathir: ale ś vs s to nie to samo co ţ vs ț w rumuńskim tekście.
<diogenes_> yay eureka, znalazlem rozwiazanie, u mnie bylo leyboard layout - romanian standard no wiec sprobowalem - romanian (standard cedilla) i wszystko dziala
<diogenes_> dziekuje
<gjm> :D
<gjm> #ubuntu-pl po raz kolejny ratuje świat
<malutka1> \o/
<diogenes_> confluency, nie, chromium nie, ja lubje firefoxa :)
<confluency> diogenes_: tylko teraz ci nie będzie znajdywać odwrotnie. Ale chyba możesz zmieniać w zależności od dokumenu. :)
<confluency> *dokumentu
<diogenes_> confluency, wszystko teraz zdajduje, i czemu ja tego nie zrobilem dawno :D
<diogenes_> jeszcze raz dziekuje wszystkim, musze uciekac na obiad :) narazie
<gjm> .md
<gjm> No tak.
<nerihsa> obiad o 11?
<gjm> W Mołdawii to już 12.
<nerihsa> still za wczesnie
<gjm> No.
<nerihsa> moze chodzilo o lunch
<malutka> cze
<diogenes_> sc
<gjm> :>
<malutka> :)
<gjm> :>
<gjm> cokolwiek
<malutka> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-01
<malutka> Cześć
<gjm> Już chciałem dawać plusa.
<diogenes_> czesc
<malutka1> dawaj ;)
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3OzptqCDvw
<Guest15814> witam
<gjm> Co nie działa?
<Guest15814> moze sie ktos orientuje, jak zrobilem strone i chce zeby wyswietlalo jako aplikacje na android i ios to co powinienem uzyc zeby skompilowac cos takiego na ubuntu?
<Guest15814> gjm, wszystko dziala, zarazam tylko ubuntu nastepne osoby i wszyscy zadowoleni
<Guest15814> a jeszcze jak wrzucilem ssd to w 4 sekundy uruchamia mu sie wszystko
<Guest15814> 2 sek zamyka system
<Guest15814> zadowolony uzytkownik z ubuntu to nowy uswiadomiony
<firemark> [18:00:52]  Guest15814 » zadowolony uzytkownik z ubuntu to nowy uswiadomiony
<Guest15814> nie trzeba dzwonic po serwis ani czekac 10 min az sie Windoza zaladuje
<firemark> a pozniej kupie maka
<firemark> i tyle z tego bedzie
<Guest15814> firemark, wiesz ze mac ukradl duzo z linuksa?
<firemark> Guest15814: jesteś pewny że z linuxa? :>
<Guest15814> zaraz bedzie, NIE NIE oni nigdy by tego nie zrobili
<firemark> Guest15814: ponawiam pytanie, czy jesteś pewny
<firemark> i czy jesteś w stanie wymienić
<Guest15814> a czemu w mac masz tez terminal podobny do tego w ubuntu?
<firemark> Guest15814: bo może to ta sama rodzina systemów unix?
<firemark> hmmm? :>
<Guest15814> nie, ten facet powiedzial ze jest bardzo zadowolony i nie zamierza zmieniac, niektorzy ludzie szukaja rozwiazan prostych
<diogenes_> freebsd w sumie
<Guest15814> ubuntu dla normalnych ludzi ktorzy chca poplacic rachunki, obejrzec film na youtube, czy zrobic jakies notatki, posluchac muzyki, ubuntu jest az nad to, tym bardziej ze jest proste w obsludze
<Guest15814> nie trzeba antywirusa, blokady tych add na $win to non stop wyskakuja a na ubuntu nie
<Guest15814> dobra, wracam do pytania, bo ja to od wielu lat tego uzywam
<Guest15814> <Guest15814> moze sie ktos orientuje, jak zrobilem strone i chce zeby wyswietlalo jako aplikacje na android i ios to co powinienem uzyc zeby skompilowac cos takiego na ubuntu?
<simonphoenixse> co jest najlepsze i najwygodniejsze
<gjm> simonphoenixse: Hm… Ty tu chyba bywałeś wcześniej?
<gjm> I to chyba sporo.
<simonphoenixse> gjm, ja tu bywam od 15 lat albo lepiej
<simonphoenixse> lepiej
<gjm> Tylko nick inny.
<simonphoenixse> tak bo nie pamietam hasla do tamtego, ten jest nie zarejestrowany
<gjm> Obawiam się, że mogli go zwolnić jak długo nie używałeś.
<gjm> Bo były takie akcje.
<simonphoenixse> ale pamietasz, bo ja pamietam ten nick, i robmal, duzo lat temu tez ale teraz nie widze
<simonphoenixse> w kazdym razie zawsze jak tu zaszedlem to ktos pomogl, i tak powinna dzialac organizacja ubuntu
<gjm> [06:43] <phoenix> zainstalowalem ubu 12 z hakiem
<gjm> To Ty?
<simonphoenixse> to nie ja
<simonphoenixse> on zarejestrowal swoj nick i temu nie moge sie zalogowac na swoj
<gjm> to chyba było SIMONPHOENIX
<simonphoenixse> Simon_PHOENIX
<gjm> 18:16 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Simon_PHOENIX is not registered.
<gjm> Było i nie ma.
<simonphoenixse> no to mnie wykasowali
<gjm> Kilka lat temu usuwali konta, które nie były (chyba) używane przez rok.
<simonphoenixse> a ja co mam ubu to nie loguje sie chyba ze mam swoj kanal
<gjm> O rany, nostalgia. Patrzę w logi i był Stirlitz, qermit, Wizard…
<gjm> 18:19 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 7     gjm                    +Aiotv [modified 5y 0w  0d ago]
<gjm> O kurde, rocznica.
<malutka> jakiś problem?
<gjm> Poszedł, czyli już rozwiązany.
<malutka> to super, bo dużo by czytać :P
<prs> >ubuntu >15 lat albo lepiej
<prs> >ubuntu ma 13
<prs> ,_,
<Dread> #okurwa
<carramba> #okurwa to ma debian :)
<carramba> i slack troche wiecej, chyba bajwiecej z wciaz istnijacych
<carramba> i slack troche wiecej, chyba najwiecej z wciaz istniejacych
<carramba> a faktycznie... pamietam, jak ubutu przepakowywalo na poczatku debiana po prostu
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-02
<malutka1> witaj gjm :)
<gjm> Niech zgadnę…
<malutka1> \o/
<gjm> Piąteczek ;)
<malutka1> hurra!!!
<gjm> Dobra, zwijam się do fabryki.
<gjm> BBL, ETA 30 min.
<gjm> No.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/6AeCG-NXpZgO4t4k03IgTBJXkSrDVZP_KcJFr8w3THc.jpg?w=520&s=bb5dd5e080e7db0ec662b49a30a17321
<malutka> wyczekane! Ashiren
<malutka> :d
<malutka> JESTEM JESTEM
<malutka> i nadal ślicznusie
<malutka> <3
<malutka> i jaki kapelusik <3
<malutka> na dziś :D
<carramba> on tak ma, od zawsze, jakies zbocznie, moze na pazurki leci :)
<carramba> albo moze pokutuje
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-03
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/78dQaOc.jpg
<diogenes_> haha ja mam 4 male kociaki
<Ashiren> aww
<gjm> diogenes_: poka
<diogenes_> gjm, czesc
<gjm> Cześć.
<malutka> Cześć
<malutka> Śliczne kociaki przy sobocie!
<gjm> :)
<malutka> http://i.imgur.com/xAr6SLy.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e4/17/25/e41725e7225c861b8608f737ada0e38b--cute-cats-adorable-animals.jpg
<diogenes_> :))) dwa koty za jeden poranek
<drathir> Ashiren: ale slodziak...
<drathir> malutka: tapeta pulpitu pierwsza klasa, ciekawe czy to psowane...
<drathir> jacekowski: witaj...
<jacekowski> witam
<jacekowski> ostatni dzien w NZ
<drathir> jacekowski: ;/ a gdzie Cie przenosza?
<drathir> btw kto sie zna na sprzecie radiowym, bo jestem ciekaw opinii...
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> a jaki sprzet?
<drathir> jacekowski: http://www.alcad.net/uploads/hojas/2631160.01.pdf MM-307
<drathir> vs troche mniej znane http://www.dipolnet.com/antenna_triplexer_za-112ms_fm_vhfiii-uhf-uhf-75__C0372.htm
<drathir> jacekowski: glowny uzytek to dvb-t, ale tez bede sie bawil rtlsdr-em i sie zastanawiam czy warto 'inwestowac' w wbudowany filtr lte w tej drugiej i tracic pasmo dostepne przy skanowaniu sdr-em...
<jacekowski> nie warto
<drathir> jacekowski: no wlasnie tez tak podejrzewalem, dzieki... ogolnie jeszcze sie zastanawialem nad http://www.dipolnet.com/outdoor_antenna_quadplexer_f_alcad_mm-407_R902044.htm ale w chwili obecnej musialbym zsumowac BI/FM z BIII, bo nie mam oddzielnych anten na te pasma...
<drathir> no i te 60mA tylko ;/
<drathir> 307 do 200mA takze bezpieczniejszy zapas...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/4c1Wx3h.jpg
<malutka> cudo! Ashiren
<Ashiren> wiesz, w internecie jest tego wiecej
<malutka> wole sobote na tym kanale :P
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/R9FLJfxM6ddDZJSGgeCXGYhfjb5Th4XOXbsioqF4LjE.jpg?w=1024&s=22131c20f22ed100e1d1301080cf1466
<gjm> czo ten koteł
<malutka> <3
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/1935422_10153188974172455_23078509351423068_n.jpg?oh=c83f014940165dec9d4f94170ed64ca5&oe=59AC6D8C
<gjm> Bella, Furby, Łasik i zapomniałemjakonamiała.
<malutka> xD
<Ashiren> aww
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/10648499_577916532313278_8646082438338983684_o.jpg?oh=842d9d4b983433378b7f8780af6eda35&oe=59B49C14
<confluency> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7x_lWJNnNg
<gjm> Łobuziara.
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10514469_543181489120116_3782399160867899296_n.jpg?oh=d576b7a074587b723ee9fab3cd804538&oe=59E01ACA
<gjm> Młodziutka.
<gjm> A potem jej kudły urosły i rzepy wyciągałem.
<TheNumb> gjm: jedną koszulę masz tylko? ,_,
<gjm> Nie ;)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/QKRyWXMJh0MZ9FAzws88TfoY-Y-OqkjefxANbUrZTSM.jpg?w=576&s=b0fd6d44f32a7660b7873b07c4bc2c5e
<diogenes_> Ashiren, to musial juz byc spiacy kotek
<diogenes_> bo noc
<Ashiren> eeyup
<malutka> ostatnie 20 minut na kotka
<malutka> już niech ktoś zarzuci takiego na dobranoc :D
<malutka> gjm, ?:P
<malutka> kotek plus opek
<gjm> kotki śpią
<malutka> <jupi>
<malutka> hurra
<gjm> A masz.
<malutka> :*
<malutka> :D
<malutka> dzięki
<malutka> sobie trochę pobanuje
<malutka> :D
<malutka> <ooo mam tę moc, mam tę moc>
<malutka> op tu op tam, a co tam :P
<gjm> #yolo
<gjm> Ale Tobie dam wszystko :>
<malutka> nawet stopisz moje serce z lodu :D
<malutka> kto nie wrzuci kota - ban! :D
<malutka> xD
<malutka> http://www.coolhunters.pl/userfiles/image/content/cool-kot-gimo-i-jego-wielkie-oczy-internet-oszalal_6240.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-04
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> malutka: swietny kotek sowa... ^^
<SimonPHOENIX> witam wszystkich
<diogenes_> witaj
<SimonPHOENIX> mam pewien problem i nie moge znalezc pomocy gdzie indziej
<gjm> W niedzielę? Serio?
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, to nie koniecznie trzeba na teraz
<gjm> Będzie łatwiej pomóc, jak powiesz o co chodzi.
<diogenes_> nie koniecznie :)
<SimonPHOENIX> robie malutenka appke na androida, i na stronie normalnie pobieram pdf, a ta sama strona wyswietlana w webView na telefonie nie chce pobrac pliku pdf
<SimonPHOENIX> https://pastebin.com/3VQas5kL
<SimonPHOENIX> co robic?
<Ashiren> generalnie pdf to nie sprawka webview. normalna przegladarka umie pdf ale to zazwyczaj jest plugin
<Ashiren> mozesz sprobowac wlaczyc javascript w webview i odplaic pdf poprzez https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://link.do.pdf
<Ashiren> albo poszukac libki ktora umie czytac pdfy
<SimonPHOENIX> webView.Settings.JavaScriptEnabled = true;
<Ashiren> also, do androida jest kanal #android-dev
<Ashiren> a do xamarina #xamarin
<SimonPHOENIX> to malutka pierdola ale nie daje mi spokoju cos
<drathir> a nie da sie wymusic pobrania i odpalenia w budowanej?
<drathir> wbudowanej*
<Ashiren> btw. dales internet permission
<SimonPHOENIX> drathir, mysle ze da ale nie wiem jak to zrobic
<SimonPHOENIX> Ashiren, dalem, normalnie mi dziala na telefonie
<SimonPHOENIX> ale po prostu jak klikam zeby pokazac dokument pdf to link nie reaguje
<SimonPHOENIX> nic, bede probowal dalej
<malutka> hej hej
<diogenes_> hej hej
<malutka> <SimonPHOENIX> to malutka pierdola ale nie daje mi spokoju cos
<gjm> :>
<malutka> hajlajtnęło
<Ashiren> na "pierdola"?
<malutka> xD
<malutka> ktoś tu zbiera minusiki Ashiren :P
<gjm> :)
<bartek> hiho
<TheNumb> ohih
<malutka> hejo
<firemark> bartek: fifo*
<malutka> lifo
<malutka> fefo
<malutka> logistyka :D
<firemark> o, fefo nie znam
<gjm> LiPo
<TheNumb> malutka: studiujesz logistykę?
<malutka> mam mgr
<gjm> Magazyniera.
<malutka> magistra
<TheNumb> magazyniera masz
<TheNumb> no to fajnie
<TheNumb> :D
<malutka> z logistyki
<firemark> czyli ukladasz rzeczy na półkach :>
<gjm> Hola, hola.
<malutka> pisalam tylko prace o tym;P firemark
<TheNumb> Znajomy pracował na magazynie
<TheNumb> chował się w kartonie i spał większość dnia
<TheNumb> nikt go nie szukał
<TheNumb> ;)
<firemark> to trochę chujowa firma była tak myślę
<malutka> xD
<gjm> Odpowiedni człowiek na odpowiednim stanowisku.
<TheNumb> firemark: :)
<malutka> ja mam specjalizacje z zarządzania nieruchomościami...
<TheNumb> malutka: o proszę
<TheNumb> I robisz w branży?
<malutka> ale to mnie nie kręci
<malutka> informatyka <3
<malutka> to jest to
<malutka> :D
<TheNumb> No ja robię w branży informatycznej
<TheNumb> Tylko trochę wstyd że bez wykształcenia wyższego :/
<TheNumb> No ale na to też może kiedyś będzie czas
<firemark> jak wstyd?
<malutka> masz doświadczenie to w PL wystarczy
<malutka> :D
<firemark> czy to kogoś rusza ze ktos nie ma wyższego? :P
<TheNumb> firemark: niektórzy mają nawet dwa fakultety
<TheNumb> firemark: no u nas nie
<TheNumb> Jak robisz robotę to wywalone
<TheNumb> :)
<firemark> TheNumb: w naszej firmie doszlo do fajnego absurdu, pracuje u nas gościu co nie ma średniej (kompilacje z wyjazdami do niemiec i powrót) i miał stażystę studenta
<firemark> to dość ciekawy naukowy absurd :D
<malutka> a asystentki nie potrzeba? ;P
<TheNumb> firemark: morzna? morzna.
<TheNumb> Ważne, że fach ma w ręku
<malutka> no można
<bartek> moszna?
<malutka> bartek, ...
<firemark> Moszna, fajny zamek :)
<TheNumb> Byłem nawet
<malutka> tak potwierdzam TheNumb
<malutka> zamek w Mosznej
<TheNumb> To jest pałac w sumie chyba
<TheNumb> a nie zamek
<bartek> no co, też bym chciał się przebranżowić na it
<malutka> czy tam pałac...
<TheNumb> bartek: droga wolna
<gjm> Moszna Ci w tym nie pomoże.
<firemark> http://www.moszna-zamek.pl/
<TheNumb> jeśli masz mózg i nie lubisz sie opierdalać to IT stoi otworem
<TheNumb> pytanie któ©ym
<TheNumb> <:
<malutka> <3
<bartek> trochę w sumie lubię się opierdalać
<firemark> no generalnie myślenie ratuje w IT
<TheNumb> W IT najgorsze jest bycie leniwą ciapą
<malutka> xD
<TheNumb> Ostatnio a rekrutacji był koleś który powiedział, że zmienia robote bo on w sumie lubi wolno pracować
<malutka> jak mój ex mąż
<TheNumb> I chciałby mieć spokój
<TheNumb> Żeby nikt dupy nie zawracał :)
<bartek> :D
<TheNumb> firemark: wyobrażasz sobie to u nas? :D
<TheNumb> Koleś by dostał kociokwiku po tygodniu chyba
<bartek> szczery przynajmniej
<firemark> TheNumb: lol
<malutka> trzeba trochę myśleć w IT...
<malutka> umieć myśleć even
<firemark> TheNumb: zalezy jaki zespół :P
<TheNumb> firemark: nie wiem jak pracują inne zespoły
<TheNumb> zakładam, że jak my
<TheNumb> czyli nie ma czasem kiedy taczkę załadować :D
<gjm> [thinkpad] ~ » sudo mv 49-teensy.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/49-teensy.rules
<gjm> ups
<TheNumb> o, ktoś kupił teensy
<gjm> Ta, ze 3 lata temu.
<TheNumb> :D
<malutka> najs gjm
<TheNumb> ja sobie obiecuję, że w końcu kiedyś będę miał chwilę wyrzeźbić stację meteo bazującą na nodemcu :/
<malutka> powiedz mi lepiej TheNumb jaka będzie pogoda na kolejny weekend bo będę we Wro :P
<TheNumb> malutka: nie sprawdzałem bo i tak jestem uziemiony
<TheNumb> Mam dyżur weekendowy :(
<gjm> TheNumb: Ja sobie lampką steruję przez internety.
<TheNumb> gjm: no też fajnie
<drathir> malutka: 20-23 niby...
<malutka> 28-29 tu widzę drathir
<malutka> :O
<malutka> to w bikini
<malutka> ideollo
<drathir> malutka: lol
<drathir> malutka: teraz 16C
<malutka> ale to teraz drathir co będzie za tydzień to Bóg jeden wie :P
<TheNumb> bug*
<malutka> tja:D
<drathir> malutka: buk, buk co racja to racja, oby byla ladna...
<malutka> no oby oby drathir i wychodzi na to że będzie :D
<malutka> Dobranoc!
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-28
<Wolfrik> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<Wolfrik> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<Wolfrik> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<gjm> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL
<Ashiren> xoxoxoxoxo
<gjm> трогательно! xaxaxaxa!
<dfgg> o/
<dfgg> gjm: zaluj ze nie widziales tego bannera xD
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-29
<malutka> o/
<Spass> cześć \o
<dfgg> \o/
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-30
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<Spaulding> gday
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-31
<malutka> o/
<Spass> cześć \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-01
<malutka> o/
<Spass> cześć \o
<dfgg> \o
<joahim> cześć
<confluency> Cześć
<gjm> No elo.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-02
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/hF-BnOPkpAqbmlOwABvfdlsC_kGHjvaqBNe95U9XBrc.jpg?s=53405c828bcbe6fb9c3276add215581d
<malutka> *o*
<gjm> \o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/vYK04aTp3Daaei-KClejC1Wf4xk6NcuGTBH3wRWG4a0.jpg?s=3e5f239ff5fdfdea56232c54adb193ea
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Oafs2Xc.jpg
<malutka> <3
<hhfgbvgftdr> :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aV3ZWzd_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/O8EKX6Y06tkOIaZyvN0qp0ZA2vH96SlKhPQYwTqlgJ0.jpg?s=532bd7b9d1288f503792ddf533bffb00
<malutka> :o <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ceRDD38.jpg
<malutka> :*
<dfgg> pomarańczowykot
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-03
<malutka> o/
<Spass> cześć wszystkim \o
<gjm> :>
<malutka> :o
<malutka> zdeopowałeś mnie? :<
<gjm> To nie ja, to ChanServ
<malutka> You have been deopped on #ubuntu-pl by gjm"
<malutka> serce zakuło
<gjm> \:D/
<gjm> Już, już.
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> :D
